# Cambiamento



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

Quanto e' successo oltre al dolore ci sta dividendo . Mi rendo conto che siamo frenati nell esprimerci . Ogni parola ogni gesto e' ponderato per evitare fraintendimenti o per paura che L altro possa equivocare . Si sta attenti a tutto . Si sono conosciuti in un outlet dove spesso andavamo assieme per acquisti . Tacitamente non ci siamo più andati , almeno io lei non lo so . Piccole cose ma che ne quotidiano erigono un muro .  L altra non la vedrò più .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

Non lasciare non detti.
Lo so che dire tutto è straziante è un massacro reciproco, ma, già lo vedi, non consente di ritrovarsi.
Te l'ho già detto, io temo che vi foste allontanati già prima.
Lo so che ti è insopportabile l'idea perché ti sembra un rigettare responsabilità su di te.
Per un tradito è una cosa inaccettabile.
Ma non è una colpa aver fatto parte di un allontanamento che è anche fisiologico.
Però DOPO non si può più tornare a come PRIMA, bisogna trovare una modalità nuova.
Certamente è faticoso e ti può sembrare troppo oneroso, dopo essere anche stato tradito, ma non credo ci sia alternativa.


----------



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lasciare non detti.
> Lo so che dire tutto è straziante è un massacro reciproco, ma, già lo vedi, non consente di ritrovarsi.
> Te l'ho già detto, io temo che vi foste allontanati già prima.
> Lo so che ti è insopportabile l'idea perché ti sembra un rigettare responsabilità su di te.
> ...


Non mi sottraggo a nulla . Non intendevo confronti ma evitare di parlare di certe situazioni , cambiare canale facendo finta di nulla se parlano di infedeltà , evitare di andare in certi luoghi ... la quotidianità condizionata . Non intendevo il confronto tra di noi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non mi sottraggo a nulla . Non intendevo confronti ma evitare di parlare di certe situazioni , cambiare canale facendo finta di nulla se parlano di infedeltà , evitare di andare in certi luoghi ... la quotidianità condizionata . Non intendevo il confronto tra di noi


Anche quello lo è.
Ovviamente secondo me.


----------



## francoff (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quello lo è.
> Ovviamente secondo me.


Può essere . Lei mi sta dimostrando quanto ci tenga , ma io ci tengo veramente ? La amo ancora ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Può essere . Lei mi sta dimostrando quanto ci tenga , ma io ci tengo veramente ? La amo ancora ?


Hai preso una bella botta. Come minimo deve passare il livido per capirlo.


----------



## Divì (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non mi sottraggo a nulla . Non intendevo confronti ma evitare di parlare di certe situazioni , cambiare canale facendo finta di nulla se parlano di infedeltà , evitare di andare in certi luoghi ... la quotidianità condizionata . Non intendevo il confronto tra di noi


Ricordo perfettamente la sensazione. Non ricordo esattamente quando è "passata". Ma è passata. Comunque occorre condividerla.

Oggi sono rimasti pochi argomenti tabù.


----------



## Divì (6 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Può essere . Lei mi sta dimostrando quanto ci tenga , ma io ci tengo veramente ? La amo ancora ?


Io me lo domando a volte ancora oggi. Magari in modo più sfumato. Ma dietro questa domanda ho capito che sta l'"altra" domanda, cioè: ma mi ama?


----------



## nina (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lasciare non detti.
> Lo so che dire tutto è straziante è un massacro reciproco, ma, già lo vedi, non consente di ritrovarsi.
> Te l'ho già detto, io temo che vi foste allontanati già prima.
> Lo so che ti è insopportabile l'idea perché ti sembra un rigettare responsabilità su di te.
> ...


So che pensi che la mia non sia una cosa paragonabile, ma nel non detto mi ci vedo anche io.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> So che pensi che la mia non sia una cosa paragonabile, ma nel non detto mi ci vedo anche io.


Non ho detto che non è paragonabile.... ho detto che uscirà da decenni e figli si può e quindi anche tu.

Però se non c'è la possibilità di ricominciare i non detti possono lasciare vuoti pericolosi. Se non si ricomincia, meglio non preoccuparsene. Se una persona capisce, ha capito. Se non vuole capire, è inutile


----------



## nina (6 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non è paragonabile.... ho detto che uscirà da decenni e figli si può e quindi anche tu.
> 
> Però se non c'è la possibilità di ricominciare i non detti possono lasciare vuoti pericolosi. Se non si ricomincia, meglio non preoccuparsene. Se una persona capisce, ha capito. Se non vuole capire, è inutile


In realtà pensavo a  [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], nel senso che ha in mano una lunga strada per ricominciare e dire il non detto è fondamentale... e se non va, è comunque meglio dirli: almeno li tiri fuori. Se non deve andare, almeno non ha in mano i non detti che ho io in questo momento. Che mi rendo conto da fuori può sembrare banale e inutile, ma non lo è.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In realtà pensavo a  @_francoff_, nel senso che ha in mano una lunga strada per ricominciare e dire il non detto è fondamentale... e se non va, è comunque meglio dirli: almeno li tiri fuori. Se non deve andare, almeno non ha in mano i non detti che ho io in questo momento. Che mi rendo conto da fuori può sembrare banale e inutile, ma non lo è.


A caldo l'ho pensato anch'io. Poi ho capito che, se si chiude, pensarlo è un modo per tenere un legame.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A caldo l'ho pensato anch'io. Poi ho capito che, se si chiude, pensarlo è un modo per tenere un legame.


Uh?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Uh?


Pensare ai non detti con rimpianto è un male per noi.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensare ai non detti con rimpianto è un male per noi.


Ah, sì, certo. Per quello è meglio levarsene il più possibile quando si può.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ah, sì, certo. Per quello è meglio levarsene il più possibile quando si può.


Io ho scritto una email mai spedita.
È sepolta nelle bozze del mio account.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho scritto una email mai spedita.
> È sepolta nelle bozze del mio account.


Io ho scritto lettere per mesi e le ho strappate, forse avrei dovuto spedirgliele, ma lasciamo perdere, dai. Volevo semplicemente dire al nostro amico di mollare le reticenze e di dire tutto, lui che può, non può fare che bene al rapporto con sua moglie: perché io che non l'ho fatto quando potevo, anche se magari non sarebbe cambiato niente... adesso mi sento una povera stronza fallita, detto in poche parole semplici, quando è consolante poter dire a se stessi che è magari è naufragata, ma non certo perché ci ho messo davanti dei muri.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ho scritto lettere per mesi e le ho strappate, forse avrei dovuto spedirgliele, ma lasciamo perdere, dai. Volevo semplicemente dire al nostro amico di mollare le reticenze e di dire tutto, lui che può, non può fare che bene al rapporto con sua moglie: perché io che non l'ho fatto quando potevo, anche se magari non sarebbe cambiato niente... adesso mi sento una povera stronza fallita, detto in poche parole semplici, quando è consolante poter dire a se stessi che è magari è naufragata, ma non certo perché ci ho messo davanti dei muri.


Tu non hai messo muri. Almeno non mi pare.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai messo muri. Almeno non mi pare.


Non lo so. Al posto di non mangiare e non dormire per un mese avrri potuto dirle "è inutile che mi mandi i link su facebook e mi chiedi perché ho le occhiaie, voglio sapere perché prima mi eviti e poi ti arrabbi, e voglio sapere se col tuo amico ci scopi", ma 1) non lo so se lo volevo sapere 2) mi faceva sentire una merda avere il sospetto e mi sembrava di offenderla solo a pensarlo 3) avrei voluto arrabbiarmi meno e non pensare "vediamo fino a che punto se ne sbatte di me" e... parlare cercando di dire qualcosa che non fosse pieno di rabbia. Però è probabile che anche così lei avesse preso una decisione. E che io fossi esasperata. Non lo so. Non voglio capire. Mi serve solo starmene così, adesso: non c'è niente che possa fare al riguardo.


----------



## Fairman (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quanto e' successo oltre al dolore ci sta dividendo . Mi rendo conto che siamo frenati nell esprimerci . Ogni parola ogni gesto e' ponderato per evitare fraintendimenti o per paura che L altro possa equivocare . Si sta attenti a tutto . Si sono conosciuti in un outlet dove spesso andavamo assieme per acquisti . Tacitamente non ci siamo più andati , almeno io lei non lo so . Piccole cose ma che ne quotidiano erigono un muro .  L altra non la vedrò più .


Non voglio fare il Solone,  sò bene di cosa parli, purtoppo l'attenzione verso l'altro che c'è in questo comportamento, induce un'allontanamento ulteriore.

Sai benissimo che se la coppia si ricostruirà, sarà un coppia diversa, basata su nuovi equilibri, ma che dovrà vivevere una vita sensa la paura di fraintendimenti quali avete adesso. Allore non porti freni, non avere paura dei possibili equivoci, solo vivendo adesso un rapporto senza inibizioni, potrai capire se questa coppia potrà continuare.

So che è facile a dirsi, piuttosto che a farsi, ma l'unica cosa che posso fare io è dirti quello che penso.


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Credo che il segreto sia vivere giorno per giorno come ci prefiggiamo,in funzione dell'obbiettivo che ci si impone; scevro da pregiudizi,sovrastrutture e condizionamenti autoindotti.Non è facile,ma dobbiamo capire che il passato non deve condizionare il presente,è fatto di fantasmi che avranno la forza di condizionarci se glielo concediamo .Il futuro sarà una conseguenza del presente....quindi ciò che conta è il presente....Se riusciamo a capire questo e ad agire di conseguenza,il risultato ci premierà. E ciò che si fa nel quotidiano dovrebbe essere il meglio,il più razionale ed onesto nei nostri confronti in primis;la razionalità ci permette di sconfiggere l'emotività che condiziona le nostre azioni. Il nostro pensiero tradotto in azioni condiziona la realtà e la asserve ai nostri progetti ed alle aspettative  .


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Franco....hai la fortuna di avere una moglie che collabora....che si impegna a ricostruire; non per tutti è così!


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quanto e' successo oltre al dolore ci sta dividendo . Mi rendo conto che siamo frenati nell esprimerci . Ogni parola ogni gesto e' ponderato per evitare fraintendimenti o per paura che L altro possa equivocare . Si sta attenti a tutto . Si sono conosciuti in un outlet dove spesso andavamo assieme per acquisti . *Tacitamente non ci siamo più andati , almeno io lei non lo so .* Piccole cose ma che ne quotidiano erigono un muro .  L altra non la vedrò più .


Vacci invece, andateci insieme, non erigere santuari al dolore, non instaurare inconsciamente una epopea negativa del tradimento.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Franco....hai la fortuna di avere una moglie che collabora....che si impegna a ricostruire; non per tutti è così!


Quello che volevo dire io in breve. Non sprecare l'occasione.


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2017)

Anche secondo me se c'è ancora del sentimento che non sia solo affetto ma voglia di condividere affinità e un minimo di desiderio ancora l uno X l altro 

In bocca al lupo franco Di cuore


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche secondo me se c'è ancora del sentimento che non sia solo affetto ma voglia di condividere affinità e un minimo di desiderio ancora l uno X l altro
> 
> In bocca al lupo franco Di cuore


Il desidero,per come lo vedo io,può essere spento dalla sovrastrutture mentali; per questo si dovrebbe vivere l'oggi,il momento l'occasione. Non so se guardando negli occhi la persona che ci attrae siamo in grado di coglierne la reciproca attrazione,ma io mi risponderei dì si; è quello il momento di svuotare la mente e lasciarsi trasportare dalle sensazioni,dall'epidermide,dalla volontà basica,quasi animalesca ed irrazionale come lo è la chimica degli odori,degli sguardi.Non far scontare a questa passione (ove vi sia) la supremazia   di un pensiero che per come è strutturato mischia il passato col futuro,concedendosi di elaborare l'adesso in un secondo tempo.


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io me lo domando a volte ancora oggi. Magari in modo più sfumato. Ma dietro questa domanda ho capito che sta l'"altra" domanda, cioè: ma mi ama?


Io questa domanda me la pongo ma è un' altra quella che mi faccio veramente : quanto L ha amato ? Lo ama ancora ? Non voglio far diventare quel luogo il totem del dolore ma per ora preferisco evitarlo . Lei libera di andarci , non può passare i suoi giovedì a fare torte , ed infatti giustamente ha ripreso ad uscire il giovedì . Io non le chiedo dove è andata anche perché a seguire , nel caso mi dicesse che è andata la' , dovrei chiederle se lo ha visto . Lui ci va spesso per passare il tempo visto che abitata vicinissimo a quel outlet è il giovedì e' il suo giorno libero .  Non ci vado per pudore per vergogna , quel luogo non mi appartiene li' sarei di troppo .


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Franco....hai la fortuna di avere una moglie che collabora....che si impegna a ricostruire; non per tutti è così!


 È vero,  però perché mi sembra tutto così falso ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È vero,  però perché mi sembra tutto così falso ?


Perché hai subito un inganno. Compierne uno a tua volta non ha riequilibrato, anzi. Sai non solo che lei ha potuto mentire, ma lo puoi fare anche tu.
Non capisco i giovedì liberi senza render conto.
Non siete in una situazione normale. Non dico che debba stare agli arresti domiciliari a scontare una condanna corrispondente alla detenzione, ma la trasparenza è dovuta.
Come puoi avere la disposizione alla ricostruzione se ci sono spazi oscuri?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io questa domanda me la pongo ma è un' altra quella che mi faccio veramente : quanto L ha amato ? Lo ama ancora ? Non voglio far diventare quel luogo il totem del dolore ma per ora preferisco evitarlo . Lei libera di andarci , non può passare i suoi giovedì a fare torte , ed infatti giustamente ha ripreso ad uscire il giovedì . Io non le chiedo dove è andata anche perché a seguire , nel caso mi dicesse che è andata la' , dovrei chiederle se lo ha visto . Lui ci va spesso per passare il tempo visto che abitata vicinissimo a quel outlet è il giovedì e' il suo giorno libero .  Non ci vado per pudore per vergogna , quel luogo non mi appartiene li' sarei di troppo .


Hai mai pensato a chi ha il sospetto o la certezza che l'altro/a sia sul posto di lavoro. Non sarebbe il cruccio del giovedì, ma di tutti i giorni.È giusto arrovellarsi dentro questi dubbio?


----------



## Frithurik (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io *questa domanda me la pongo ma è un' altra quella che mi faccio veramente : quanto L ha amato ? Lo ama ancora ? *Non voglio far diventare quel luogo il totem del dolore ma per ora preferisco evitarlo . Lei libera di andarci , non può passare i suoi giovedì a fare torte , ed infatti giustamente ha ripreso ad uscire il giovedì . Io non le chiedo dove è andata anche perché a seguire , nel caso mi dicesse che è andata la' , dovrei chiederle se lo ha visto . Lui ci va spesso per passare il tempo visto che abitata vicinissimo a quel outlet è il giovedì e' il suo giorno libero .  Non ci vado per pudore per vergogna , quel luogo non mi appartiene li' sarei di troppo .


Tu glielo hai chiesto?Perche tenersi tutto dentro?


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché hai subito un inganno. Compierne uno a tua volta non ha riequilibrato, anzi. Sai non solo che lei ha potuto mentire, ma lo puoi fare anche tu.
> Non capisco i giovedì liberi senza render conto.
> Non siete in una situazione normale. Non dico che debba stare agli arresti domiciliari a scontare una condanna corrispondente alla detenzione, ma la trasparenza è dovuta.
> Come puoi avere la disposizione alla ricostruzione se ci sono spazi oscuri?


Non mi va di fare interrogatori . Poi sono stato via un mese , poi una altra settimana poi 2 gg in svizzera ... secondo te dovrei chiederle un resoconto ogni sera magari via skipe ?


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Tu glielo hai chiesto?Perche tenersi tutto dentro?


Certo che L ho chiesto ! Ma Li ho visti quando si sono salutati ... straziante per tutti e 3 .


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato a chi ha il sospetto o la certezza che l'altro/a sia sul posto di lavoro. Non sarebbe il cruccio del giovedì, ma di tutti i giorni.È giusto arrovellarsi dentro questi dubbio?


Cioè non dovrei curarmene perché è solo un giorno invece che 5 ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non mi va di fare interrogatori . Poi sono stato via un mese , poi una altra settimana poi 2 gg in svizzera ... secondo te dovrei chiederle un resoconto ogni sera magari via skipe ?


Non dovresti chiederlo come interrogatorio, dovrebbe essere lei a voler raccontare.
Vedi che siete troppo distanti e non solo fisicamente?
Vuoi ripristinare la situazione precedente?


----------



## Frithurik (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo che L ho chiesto ! Ma Li ho visti quando si sono salutati ... straziante per tutti e 3 .


Continuo a non capire, si mi ricordo ,avevi scritto che avevi visto una donna innamorata, ma se era innamorata di lui perche' ha deciso di lasciarlo appena dichiarato l'inghippo, per comodita? Fare figura di merda con tutti quelli che la conoscono,? Da quando letto lei mi è sempre sembrata sincera, cosa ti dice a tal proposito, ama lui? o te, secondo me questo è il bandolo della matassa, e se non hai ben chiaro questo continuerai soltanto a tormentarti.
Poi si devi farle l'interrogatorio, pure se va in wc, lei e in torto marcio e se vuole recuperare deve darne atto.
Franco permettimi di dire non torturarti dentro, esterna ogni dubbio (perchè anche se sono passati mesi penso che ne hai ancora),


----------



## Fairman (7 Maggio 2017)

*Ti chiedo scusa a priori,*

ma tra le righe mi sembra di leggere un Franco stanco, che dopo qualche passo avanti, è ritornato indietro, quasi sulle posizioni iniziali, diciamo un loop.

Ognuno percorre le proprie vie come meglio vuole, ma se aumenti le distanze fra voi due, rischi di restare dentro il loop.


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> ma tra le righe mi sembra di leggere un Franco stanco, che dopo qualche passo avanti, è ritornato indietro, quasi sulle posizioni iniziali, diciamo un loop.
> 
> Ognuno percorre le proprie vie come meglio vuole, ma se aumenti le distanze fra voi due, rischi di restare dentro il loop.


Hai ragione sono molto stanco. Ho ancora un paio di appuntamenti importanti da qui a fine mese , poi mi farò 15 gg di ferie . Mi riposerò e starò a casa con la famiglia


----------



## Fairman (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione sono molto stanco. Ho ancora un paio di appuntamenti importanti da qui a fine mese , poi mi farò 15 gg di ferie . Mi riposerò e starò a casa con la famiglia


Se puoi, fate una vacanza, anche breve, ma senza figli.

Vivi un confronto diretto, ventiquattro ore , su ventiquattro, una specie di prova del nove.


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se puoi, fate una vacanza, anche breve, ma senza figli.
> 
> Vivi un confronto diretto, ventiquattro ore , su ventiquattro, una specie di prova del nove.


Ci credi che non ho proprio voglia di stare solo con lei ? Se ci sono i figli tutto bene non vedo L ora ma io e lei non ne ho voglia ... sono stanco di parlare sempre di questo e da soli sarebbe inevitabile . Lei si è accorta di questo mio " lasciare andare " cerca di starmi vicino e sopporta i miei silenzi e gli sguardi vuoti , ma e' come se avessi gettato la spugna


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dovresti chiederlo come interrogatorio, dovrebbe essere lei a voler raccontare.
> Vedi che siete troppo distanti e non solo fisicamente?
> Vuoi ripristinare la situazione precedente?


Lei mi parla delle sue giornate .... anche prima . Quello che è successo con la marocchina mi sta allontanando da mia moglie , i sensi di colpa il considerare quanto e' facile fare del male a chi ci vuole bene ... ps : farfi che fine ha fatto ? Sbaglio o è un po' che non scrive ?


----------



## Fairman (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci credi che non ho proprio voglia di stare solo con lei ? Se ci sono i figli tutto bene non vedo L ora ma io e lei non ne ho voglia ... sono stanco di parlare sempre di questo e da soli sarebbe inevitabile . Lei si è accorta di questo mio " lasciare andare " cerca di starmi vicino e sopporta i miei silenzi e gli sguardi vuoti , ma e' come se avessi gettato la spugna


Gettare la spugna adesso no. Devi vincere  questa ritrosia. Se lei sopporta penso voglia veramente 
ricostruire. Stai un po solo con lei


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi parla delle sue giornate .... anche prima . Quello che è successo con la marocchina mi sta allontanando da mia moglie , i sensi di colpa il considerare quanto e' facile fare del male a chi ci vuole bene ... ps : farfi che fine ha fatto ? Sbaglio o è un po' che non scrive ?


Weekend per Farfalla.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi parla delle sue giornate .... anche prima . Quello che è successo con la marocchina mi sta allontanando da mia moglie , i sensi di colpa il considerare quanto e' facile fare del male a chi ci vuole bene ... ps : farfi che fine ha fatto ? Sbaglio o è un po' che non scrive ?


Se è facile dovrebbe servirti per ridimensionare.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi parla delle sue giornate .... anche prima . Quello che è successo con la marocchina mi sta allontanando da mia moglie , i sensi di colpa il considerare quanto e' facile fare del male a chi ci vuole bene ... ps : farfi che fine ha fatto ? Sbaglio o è un po' che non scrive ?


Non mi dire che ti manco


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi dire che ti manco


E se fosse ?


----------



## mistral (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché hai subito un inganno. Compierne uno a tua volta non ha riequilibrato, anzi. Sai non solo che lei ha potuto mentire, ma lo puoi fare anche tu.
> Non capisco i giovedì liberi senza render conto.
> Non siete in una situazione normale. Non dico che debba stare agli arresti domiciliari a scontare una condanna corrispondente alla detenzione, ma la trasparenza è dovuta.
> Come puoi avere la disposizione alla ricostruzione se ci sono spazi oscuri?


Mio marito non faceva più un passo senza dirmi dove fosse.Mi chiamava,mi mandava la localizzazione ,a suo modo mi rassicurava nel modo in cui si sarebbe rassicurato lui nei miei panni.Anche ora lo fa anche se Fortunatamente in modo più normale ,perché più volte l'ho rassicurato sul fatto che io non vivessi assolutamente con l'incubo che lui potesse  fare chissà che .Nessun metodo è rassicurante.Come lei rispondeva al telefono al marito inventando  scuse per il ritardo mentre era appartata con lui ,così può fare lui,posso fare io e chiunque voglia mentire.
Quindi le prove per me lasciano il tempo che trovano ma  ho comunque apprezzato la sua buona volontà e il suo impegnarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito non faceva più un passo senza dirmi dove fosse.Mi chiamava,mi mandava la localizzazione ,a suo modo mi rassicurava nel modo in cui si sarebbe rassicurato lui nei miei panni.Anche ora lo fa anche se Fortunatamente in modo più normale ,perché più volte l'ho rassicurato sul fatto che io non vivessi assolutamente con l'incubo che lui potesse  fare chissà che .Nessun metodo è rassicurante.Come lei rispondeva al telefono al marito inventando  scuse per il ritardo mentre era appartata con lui ,così può fare lui,posso fare io e chiunque voglia mentire.
> Quindi le prove per me lasciano il tempo che trovano ma  ho comunque apprezzato la sua buona volontà e il suo impegnarsi.


Infatti non deve essere una risposta a una richiesta di controllo (impossibile) da parte del tradito, ma una esigenza del traditore per mostrare la sua volontà di non nascondere più nulla.


----------



## stany (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ci credi che non ho proprio voglia di stare solo con lei ? Se ci sono i figli tutto bene non vedo L ora ma io e lei non ne ho voglia ... sono stanco di parlare sempre di questo e da soli sarebbe inevitabile . Lei si è accorta di questo mio " lasciare andare " cerca di starmi vicino e sopporta i miei silenzi e gli sguardi vuoti , ma e' come se avessi gettato la spugna


Gettato la spugna.....Credimi che è quello che mi verrebbe da dire mercoledì alla psicologa....Ma sicuramente la mia situazione è molto diversa ; i sospetti sono presenti come per te,ma io non ho collaborazione e poi,mi rendo conto sempre più che fosse tutto finito da parte di lei prima del "fattaccio",anche se cerco di non crederci.
Per rispondere alla tua precedente domanda in merito al perché tutto ti appaia così falso,credo di non sbagliare dicendo che il fatto di averli visti nel momento dell'addio,straziante per tutti e tre,come dici, ti abbia segnato profondamente. La terapia d'urto anche in relazione al non detto, dovrebbe essere il parlarne. Dicendo che li hai visti ti toglieresti un peso ,e forse cancelleresti quelle immagini ricorrenti che ti avvelenano la vita, condizionandoti nel non crederla sincera.
Poi scusa,ma  il tipo di vita professionale che conduci non vi aiuta a stabilire un equilibrio .


----------



## mistral (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io questa domanda me la pongo ma è un' altra quella che mi faccio veramente : quanto L ha amato ? Lo ama ancora ? Non voglio far diventare quel luogo il totem del dolore ma per ora preferisco evitarlo . Lei libera di andarci , non può passare i suoi giovedì a fare torte , ed infatti giustamente ha ripreso ad uscire il giovedì . Io non le chiedo dove è andata anche perché a seguire , nel caso mi dicesse che è andata la' , dovrei chiederle se lo ha visto . Lui ci va spesso per passare il tempo visto che abitata vicinissimo a quel outlet è il giovedì e' il suo giorno libero .  Non ci vado per pudore per vergogna , quel luogo non mi appartiene li' sarei di troppo .


Mio marito è andato avanti mesi con l'altra,quasi un anno.
Quanto l'amava è stato il primo pensiero ,infatti prima di fare qualsiasi discorso ho chiesto a lei e lui che cosa intendessero fare e quali sentimenti avessero.Lui ovviamente  minimizzava,parlava  di "voler bene",di "ti amo tirati fuori dai denti".....io penso ben altro.Anche se parlare di vero amore quando di una persona vivi solo la superficie nei ritagli sporadici di tempo,mi pare abbastanza adolescenziale o quantomeno rischioso perché la realtà potrebbe passarti sopra come uno schiacciasassi.Sono amori che in quella fase sono di latta.Lei di sicuro si sarebbe presa una mega tranvata in testa perché lui (e penso di conoscerlo abbastanza ) non corrispondeva affatto nel reale a ciò che faceva vedere o credere a lei.Quello che detestava del marito poteva benissimo essere la descrizione di mio marito ,anzi, il marito dell'altra non sfiorava certi disastri e comportamenti  che mio marito ha fatto ed avuto per anni che me ne facevano sempre più  allontanare .Cinicamente sarebbe valsa la pena lasciarlo solo per il gusto di godermi lo schianto una volta calato il velo  visto anche quanto si fosse dimostrata "dolce " lei nell'alleggerirgli la botta dopo essere stato scoperto,sarebbero entrambi stati  una bella sorpresa reciproca.
Si è sicuramente invaghito,innamorato .Magari anche lui due conti di dove avrebbe  preferito andare se li è fatti e sulla bilancia dei pro ed i contro immagino di esserci stata parecchio anche io.Io ai suoi occhi sono scomparsa ,più interagiva con la falsa accondiscendenza di lei più io sparivo dal suo orizzonte.
La differenza è che mio marito non ha avuto il coraggio di ammetterlo ,tua moglie con sincerità non ti ha indorato la pillola,ha avuto le palle.Hai avuto un boccone amaro ma se ce  la farai,una volta digerito sarà passato.La pillola indorata torna sempre su.
In ogni caso,non dare troppo peso a ciò che ogni giorno ti passa in testa,non sei attendibile.
Quando rileggerai i tuoi scritti tra un anno o due,stenterai a riconoscerti.Gia non ti riconosco  io se leggo ciò che hai scritto qualche giorno fa appena arrivato a casa e ciò che scrivi qui .
In ogni caso parla,parla di tutto e se qualcosa ti sembra voler diventare muro,abbattilo.
Pensa che quando è esplosa la nostra bomba c'era pubblicità incessante del programma "alta infedeltà" su real time e tutte le sere lo guardavamo cenando.I figli ne ridevano perché viste dal di fuori erano storie squallide,grottesche .Lo guardavano come programma "divertente".Una puntata raccontava di una donna che appena il marito usciva per lavoro invitava l'amante nel loro letto.I commenti da parte dei figli era stato lapidario ,vomitevole e di condanna.
Mio marito tendenzialmente immagino si immedesimasse con furore nei panni del  legittimo consorte che avrebbe avuto titolo di inveire contro l'uomo che si era permesso tanto e della moglie.Ma ha dovuto ingoiare  di ricalcare  il verme che si intrufolava in casa d'altri di nascosto.Boh,forse vedere lo squallore d il nulla  di quelle storie rovinose è stato duro ma anche dolorosamente utile.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi dire che ti manco





francoff ha detto:


> E se fosse ?


Potrebbe forse essere l'alba di un nuovo amore..

Del resto non sarebbe una novità qui dentro, proprio in questi giorni festeggiamo il matrimonio di 2 ex utenti


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Sicuramente è un amore ai minimi termini , un sogno , che se calato nella quotidianità forse non avrebbe vita propria . Esiste perché esisto io . Ma la malinconia per quel sogno per quel sarebbe potuto essere , senza controprova , non penso svanisca , anzi appunto perché non vi è controprova è più difficile da scalfire . Il sogno , L idealizzazione contro la quotidianità .... Ecco forse la mia sofferenza è un punto a mio favore , ma non è con quel punto che voglio vincere . vincere contestualizzando la parola nella mia frase , non ho sicuramente vinto e nulla vincerò , anzi ho perso in ogni caso : mia moglie ha avuto bisogno d altro io non sono stato all altezza


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Potrebbe forse essere l'alba di un nuovo amore..
> 
> Del resto non sarebbe una novità qui dentro, proprio in questi giorni festeggiamo il matrimonio di 2 ex utenti


Davvero ? Indiscreto se chiedo il loro nome ?


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È vero,  però perché mi sembra tutto così falso ?


Perché ti senti giustamente preso per il culo, e se è stato difficile per me, che dall'altra parte non avevo praticamente nessun incentivo e nessun 'legame', immagino che per te la presa per il culo, con una famiglia e un matrimonio alle spalle sia inenarrabile. Se io provo un rancore impossibile da ingoiare, immagino tu cosa senta... ma una persona che cerca di starti vicino e chiedere scusa è cosa rara. Preziosa. Io, come tanta gente qui dentro, non so cosa darei. Ti sembra tutto falso perché immagino tu continui a chiederti chi sia la persona che hai di fianco... ma almeno hai il lusso di potertelo chiedere. E avere delle risposte.


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché ti senti giustamente preso per il culo, e se è stato difficile per me, che dall'altra parte non avevo praticamente nessun incentivo e nessun 'legame', immagino che per te la presa per il culo, con una famiglia e un matrimonio alle spalle sia inenarrabile. Se io provo un rancore impossibile da ingoiare, immagino tu cosa senta... ma una persona che cerca di starti vicino e chiedere scusa è cosa rara. Preziosa. Io, come tanta gente qui dentro, non so cosa darei. Ti sembra tutto falso perché immagino tu continui a chiederti chi sia la persona che hai di fianco... ma almeno hai il lusso di potertelo chiedere. E avere delle risposte.


I erba del vicino è sempre più verde . Io nella tua situazione vedo il lusso di poter pensare solo a te , non dover mettere sulla bilancia che le tue azioni avranno rioercussioni su altri : i figli .


----------



## Skorpio (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Davvero ? Indiscreto se chiedo il loro nome ?


Ci ha aperto un 3d di auguri Brunetta ieri, mi pare

Io non li conosco, sono vecchi ex utenti prima che io entrassi


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I erba del vicino è sempre più verde . Io nella tua situazione vedo il lusso di poter pensare solo a te , non dover mettere sulla bilancia che le tue azioni avranno rioercussioni su altri : i figli .


Da figlia che ha avuto una situazione particolare in famiglia, penso che il tuo rapporto di coppia prescinda dall'essere padre. Già il fatto che tu ti faccia la domanda penso faccia di te, da quel che leggo, un uomo che a loro ci tiene: a prescindere da quello che un genitore fa, i figli si fanno di lui una loro idea. Di certo considerare come unica opzione il frapporre un canyon fra te e tua moglie fa soffrire un po' tutti voi. Essere padre non esclude, oltretutto, che tu sia una persona a tutto tondo, con i suoi sentimenti e le tue esigenze. Essere padre non significa non pensare a te. Anzi, proprio ora, proprio per amore dei tuoi figli, penso sia importante che pensi a quello che vuoi fare. Non è che essere un padre che decide di allontanarsi da un matrimonio che sente compromesso ti renderebbe una persona non equilibrata o indegna dei tuoi figli, o irresponsabile nei loro riguardi. Al contrario. Mi chiedo solo se remare contro la mano che ti viene tesa non possa causare, come vada vada, più dolore a te per primo che a loro. Nessuno ti dice che tu debba per forza prenderla, ma non lasciarti alle spalle il rimpianto di non averci provato potrebbe farti bene in futuro, qualsiasi sia la tua scelta, e spero che tu non abbia pensato "guarda questa fessa che quasi quasi è invidiosa"... in realtà più giro per il forum, più mi rendo conto che l'erba di tutti noi è piena di merda e poco altro.


----------



## francoff (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Da figlia che ha avuto una situazione particolare in famiglia, penso che il tuo rapporto di coppia prescinda dall'essere padre. Già il fatto che tu ti faccia la domanda penso faccia di te, da quel che leggo, un uomo che a loro ci tiene: a prescindere da quello che un genitore fa, i figli si fanno di lui una loro idea. Di certo considerare come unica opzione il frapporre un canyon fra te e tua moglie fa soffrire un po' tutti voi. Essere padre non esclude, oltretutto, che tu sia una persona a tutto tondo, con i suoi sentimenti e le tue esigenze. Essere padre non significa non pensare a te. Anzi, proprio ora, proprio per amore dei tuoi figli, penso sia importante che pensi a quello che vuoi fare. Non è che essere un padre che decide di allontanarsi da un matrimonio che sente compromesso ti renderebbe una persona non equilibrata o indegna dei tuoi figli, o irresponsabile nei loro riguardi. Al contrario. Mi chiedo solo se remare contro la mano che ti viene tesa non possa causare, come vada vada, più dolore a te per primo che a loro. Nessuno ti dice che tu debba per forza prenderla, ma non lasciarti alle spalle il rimpianto di non averci provato potrebbe farti bene in futuro, qualsiasi sia la tua scelta, e spero che tu non abbia pensato "guarda questa fessa che quasi quasi è invidiosa"... in realtà più giro per il forum, più mi rendo conto che l'erba di tutti noi è piena di merda e poco altro.


Anche se nn sono mai intervenuto ti ha letta molto e da quello che scrivi provo per te sincera stima ed ammirazione


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci ha aperto un 3d di auguri Brunetta ieri, mi pare
> 
> Io non li conosco, sono vecchi ex utenti prima che io entrassi


Alex e Sole sono i nickname :up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Da figlia che ha avuto una situazione particolare in famiglia, penso che il tuo rapporto di coppia prescinda dall'essere padre. Già il fatto che tu ti faccia la domanda penso faccia di te, da quel che leggo, un uomo che a loro ci tiene: a prescindere da quello che un genitore fa, i figli si fanno di lui una loro idea. Di certo considerare come unica opzione il frapporre un canyon fra te e tua moglie fa soffrire un po' tutti voi. Essere padre non esclude, oltretutto, che tu sia una persona a tutto tondo, con i suoi sentimenti e le tue esigenze. Essere padre non significa non pensare a te. Anzi, proprio ora, proprio per amore dei tuoi figli, penso sia importante che pensi a quello che vuoi fare. Non è che essere un padre che decide di allontanarsi da un matrimonio che sente compromesso ti renderebbe una persona non equilibrata o indegna dei tuoi figli, o irresponsabile nei loro riguardi. Al contrario. Mi chiedo solo se remare contro la mano che ti viene tesa non possa causare, come vada vada, più dolore a te per primo che a loro. Nessuno ti dice che tu debba per forza prenderla, ma non lasciarti alle spalle il rimpianto di non averci provato potrebbe farti bene in futuro, qualsiasi sia la tua scelta, e spero che tu non abbia pensato "guarda questa fessa che quasi quasi è invidiosa"... in realtà più giro per il forum, più mi rendo conto che l'erba di tutti noi è piena di merda e poco altro.


Quoto


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche se nn sono mai intervenuto ti ha letta molto e da quello che scrivi provo per te sincera stima ed ammirazione


La stima e l'ammirazione sono più che reciproche.
Ti racconto una cosa.
Mio padre è morto molto giovane dopo essersi fatto i cazzi suoi ed essere stato fuori casa più o meno tutta la mia adolescenza. Quando era malato terminale, sul divano di casa, dopo che io l'ho aspettato per una vita intera quando stava bene, mi chiedeva di stare seduta il pomeriggio vicino a lui. Io cercavo di scappare in tutti i modi perché soffrivo a vederlo malato e pensavo "fino ad ora che stavi bene non hai voluto stare con me, ed ora cosa vuoi da me, vuoi pulirti la coscienza?" Sotto chemio mi sgridava senza motivo, poi veniva ad abbracciarmi pentito e io mi divincolavo. Sono andata a trovarlo due giorni prima che morisse, e non mi riconosceva più. Dodici anni dopo, non solo me ne pento, ma me lo rivivo di continuo come un film, mentre dormo, ogni volta che sono sotto stress... quindi molto spesso. Chi mi conosce di persona e sa che ho ricontattato la mia ex mi ha dato dell'ingenua e della cretina, ma il rimpianto, il pensiero delle occasioni perse, è un peso che nessuno dovrebbe pensare di portarsi addosso. 
Prima di essere mio padre, mio padre era una persona, fatta com'era fatta, col suo modo di fare di merda e l'incapacità di fare tante cose, forse maldestro, ma non arido. Non privo di amore. Ho il mio giudizio su di lui, ma non lo condanno per come si è comportato con noi. Il rapporto di coppia non è dei figli, è prima di tutto tuo. Non c'entra nulla col genitore che decidi di essere. Prima di tutto, un bravo genitore è una persona serena. Io, fossi in te, considererei ogni opzione per poterlo essere senza escludere nulla a priori. È un processo lungo, ma indispensabile. E sinceramente, mi dai l'impressione di un uomo ferito, ma che ama molto sua moglie. Non arrenderti per orgoglio, non per i figli, ma per te stesso: se poi decidi di andare, vai, ma fallo senza sentirti con le spalle al muro. Da quel che leggo, non credo tu lo sia.


----------



## Divì (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La stima e l'ammirazione sono più che reciproche.
> Ti racconto una cosa.
> Mio padre è morto molto giovane dopo essersi fatto i cazzi suoi ed essere stato fuori casa più o meno tutta la mia adolescenza. Quando era malato terminale, sul divano di casa, dopo che io l'ho aspettato per una vita intera quando stava bene, mi chiedeva di stare seduta il pomeriggio vicino a lui. Io cercavo di scappare in tutti i modi perché soffrivo a vederlo malato e pensavo "fino ad ora che stavi bene non hai voluto stare con me, ed ora cosa vuoi da me, vuoi pulirti la coscienza?" Sotto chemio mi sgridava senza motivo, poi veniva ad abbracciarmi pentito e io mi divincolavo. Sono andata a trovarlo due giorni prima che morisse, e non mi riconosceva più. Dodici anni dopo, non solo me ne pento, ma me lo rivivo di continuo come un film, mentre dormo, ogni volta che sono sotto stress... quindi molto spesso. Chi mi conosce di persona e sa che ho ricontattato la mia ex mi ha dato dell'ingenua e della cretina, ma il rimpianto, il pensiero delle occasioni perse, è un peso che nessuno dovrebbe pensare di portarsi addosso.
> Prima di essere mio padre, mio padre era una persona, fatta com'era fatta, col suo modo di fare di merda e l'incapacità di fare tante cose, forse maldestro, ma non arido. Non privo di amore. Ho il mio giudizio su di lui, ma non lo condanno per come si è comportato con noi. Il rapporto di coppia non è dei figli, è prima di tutto tuo. Non c'entra nulla col genitore che decidi di essere. Prima di tutto, un bravo genitore è una persona serena. Io, fossi in te, considererei ogni opzione per poterlo essere senza escludere nulla a priori. È un processo lungo, ma indispensabile. E sinceramente, mi dai l'impressione di un uomo ferito, ma che ama molto sua moglie. Non arrenderti per orgoglio, non per i figli, ma per te stesso: se poi decidi di andare, vai, ma fallo senza sentirti con le spalle al muro. Da quel che leggo, non credo tu lo sia.


Grande nina....


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La stima e l'ammirazione sono più che reciproche.
> Ti racconto una cosa.
> Mio padre è morto molto giovane dopo essersi fatto i cazzi suoi ed essere stato fuori casa più o meno tutta la mia adolescenza. Quando era malato terminale, sul divano di casa, dopo che io l'ho aspettato per una vita intera quando stava bene, mi chiedeva di stare seduta il pomeriggio vicino a lui. Io cercavo di scappare in tutti i modi perché soffrivo a vederlo malato e pensavo "fino ad ora che stavi bene non hai voluto stare con me, ed ora cosa vuoi da me, vuoi pulirti la coscienza?" Sotto chemio mi sgridava senza motivo, poi veniva ad abbracciarmi pentito e io mi divincolavo. Sono andata a trovarlo due giorni prima che morisse, e non mi riconosceva più. Dodici anni dopo, non solo me ne pento, ma me lo rivivo di continuo come un film, mentre dormo, ogni volta che sono sotto stress... quindi molto spesso. Chi mi conosce di persona e sa che ho ricontattato la mia ex mi ha dato dell'ingenua e della cretina, ma il rimpianto, il pensiero delle occasioni perse, è un peso che nessuno dovrebbe pensare di portarsi addosso.
> Prima di essere mio padre, mio padre era una persona, fatta com'era fatta, col suo modo di fare di merda e l'incapacità di fare tante cose, forse maldestro, ma non arido. Non privo di amore. Ho il mio giudizio su di lui, ma non lo condanno per come si è comportato con noi. Il rapporto di coppia non è dei figli, è prima di tutto tuo. Non c'entra nulla col genitore che decidi di essere. Prima di tutto, un bravo genitore è una persona serena. Io, fossi in te, considererei ogni opzione per poterlo essere senza escludere nulla a priori. È un processo lungo, ma indispensabile. E sinceramente, mi dai l'impressione di un uomo ferito, ma che ama molto sua moglie. Non arrenderti per orgoglio, non per i figli, ma per te stesso: se poi decidi di andare, vai, ma fallo senza sentirti con le spalle al muro. Da quel che leggo, non credo tu lo sia.


Nina la tua ex ha perso molto .


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Nina la tua ex ha perso molto .


Non lo so. Mi fa piacere che tu lo creda, e mi distrugge che a lei non importi. Come una fessa, spero possa pensarlo anche lei col tempo, ma preferisco non pensare. Cerco di scendere dal letto e fare delle cose. So di avere molti anni in meno di molti di voi e so che molti di voi pensano "ma dai, è il tuo primo amore, che esagerata", ma penso lei fosse l'unica persona che dopo tanti anni mi facesse veramente tanto felice, nonostante i suoi difetti, ed avevo una terribile paura di perderla. Non l'ho fatto io lo sgarro, ma comtinuo a chiedermi se qualche silenzio in meno e qualche domanda in più avrebbero potuto dare un esito diverso, e più che "libera", mi sento piena di rimorsi e, fontamentalmente, mi sento come una che non ha nulla da perdere. Ed è un rimorso forse infondato, che potrò levarmi di dosso solo seppellendolo.


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so. Mi fa piacere che tu lo creda, e mi distrugge che a lei non importi. Come una fessa, spero possa pensarlo anche lei col tempo, ma preferisco non pensare. Cerco di scendere dal letto e fare delle cose. So di avere molti anni in meno di molti di voi e so che molti di voi pensano "ma dai, è il tuo primo amore, che esagerata", ma penso lei fosse l'unica persona che dopo tanti anni mi facesse veramente tanto felice, nonostante i suoi difetti, ed avevo una terribile paura di perderla. Non l'ho fatto io lo sgarro, ma comtinuo a chiedermi se qualche silenzio in meno e qualche domanda in più avrebbero potuto dare un esito diverso, e più che "libera", mi sento piena di rimorsi e, fontamentalmente, mi sento come una che non ha nulla da perdere. Ed è un rimorso forse infondato, che potrò levarmi di dosso solo seppellendolo.


No Nina non hai sbagliato nulla
Anche noi più adulti ci struggiamo all idea di cosa potevamo fare di più o di meno

Vedrai che non sarà l unica persona in grado di renderti felice anche se adesso ti sembrerà impossibile Nina 
Dopo ti parrà impossibile di ridere e sorridere ancora e magari più di prima 
Sei una persona in gamba , lascia andare adesso ... 

Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Fairman (7 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sicuramente è un amore ai minimi termini , un sogno , che se calato nella quotidianità forse non avrebbe vita propria . Esiste perché esisto io . Ma la malinconia per quel sogno per quel sarebbe potuto essere , senza controprova , non penso svanisca , anzi appunto perché non vi è controprova è più difficile da scalfire . Il sogno , L idealizzazione contro la quotidianità .... Ecco forse la mia sofferenza è un punto a mio favore , ma non è con quel punto che voglio vincere . vincere contestualizzando la parola nella mia frase , non ho sicuramente vinto e nulla vincerò , anzi ho perso in ogni caso : mia moglie ha avuto bisogno d altro io non sono stato all altezza


Non accetto le tue conclusioni, non le accetto per te, come non lo accettai per me.

Se tua o mia moglie hanno avuto bisogno di un altro, pensi veramente che tu o io non siamo stati all'altezza?

O che magari loro spinte da una loro necessità e sottolineo loro, hanno fatto una cazzata?

Hanno avuto un momento, anche se i mesi non sono un momento, di debolezza, ma loro hanno scelto.

 Scientemente. 

Altrimenti non sarebbero state cosi brave a mascherare e reiterare, se non avessero avuto la volontà di farlo.

Io non sarò loro complice implicito, definendomi non all'altezza, così come non lo sei tu.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non accetto le tue conclusioni, non le accetto per te, come non lo accettai per me.
> 
> Se tua o mia moglie hanno avuto bisogno di un altro, pensi veramente che tu o io non siamo stati all'altezza?
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non accetto le tue conclusioni, non le accetto per te, come non lo accettai per me.
> 
> Se tua o mia moglie hanno avuto bisogno di un altro, pensi veramente che tu o io non siamo stati all'altezza?
> 
> ...


quoto.


----------



## nina (7 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No Nina non hai sbagliato nulla
> Anche noi più adulti ci struggiamo all idea di cosa potevamo fare di più o di meno
> 
> Vedrai che non sarà l unica persona in grado di renderti felice anche se adesso ti sembrerà impossibile Nina
> ...


Ti ringrazio .
Guarda, io ti dico solo che lei non me l'ero cercata neanche lontanamente: non voglio qualcuno vicino per forza. Se arriva, bene, se succede qualunque altra cosa fantascientifica tipo ripensamenti o che, ok, ma per adesso devo lasciare andare e basta e concentrarmi su quelle quattro-cinque cose che non mi fanno dare di matto, fino a che non ricomincio a funzionare decentemente.


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non accetto le tue conclusioni, non le accetto per te, come non lo accettai per me.
> 
> Se tua o mia moglie hanno avuto bisogno di un altro, pensi veramente che tu o io non siamo stati all'altezza?
> 
> ...


Quoto. Però ci sta l'interrogarsi su eventuali mancanze ,errori,disattenzioni che possano,se non aver indotto al tradimento, forse agevolato; tenendo ben presente che la responsabilità di tale scelta ricada su chi l'ha fatta. Come già detto molto, qua dentro (mi scuso per il gioco di parole), il non detto successivo alla scoperta del tradimento, non è meno grave di quello che lo poteva scongiurare. Abbiamo detto molto delle cause di un tradimento ed oggettivamente il non sentirsi adeguato da parte di chi lo ha subito credo sia più che normale ,almeno fino a quando non vi sarà la consapevolezza che così non fosse ,avendo risposto onestamente alle domande sulle cause e sulle responsabilità di entrambi.


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi parla delle sue giornate .... anche prima . Quello che è successo con la marocchina mi sta allontanando da mia moglie , i sensi di colpa il considerare quanto e' facile fare del male a chi ci vuole bene ... ps : farfi che fine ha fatto ? Sbaglio o è un po' che non scrive ?



Io invece vedo nel tuo tradimento una grande potenzialità di salvezza per il tuo matrimonio: aver toccato con mano quanto sia appunto facile non ti mette in condizione di comprendere meglio tua moglie?
Pensa a quelli come me che, monogami di natura, trovano il tradimento come un evento quasi alieno...come pensi che sia stato il percorso per arrivare a comprendere e ad accettare l'inaccettabile per chi ha questa forma mentale?
Eppure qualcuno c'è riuscito, io ci sono riuscita, è stato come scalare l'Everest (presumo) ma posso dire ad oggi che ne è valsa la pena.


----------



## mistral (8 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so. Mi fa piacere che tu lo creda, e mi distrugge che a lei non importi. Come una fessa, spero possa pensarlo anche lei col tempo, ma preferisco non pensare. Cerco di scendere dal letto e fare delle cose. So di avere molti anni in meno di molti di voi e so che molti di voi pensano "ma dai, è il tuo primo amore, che esagerata", ma penso lei fosse l'unica persona che dopo tanti anni mi facesse veramente tanto felice, nonostante i suoi difetti, ed avevo una terribile paura di perderla. Non l'ho fatto io lo sgarro, ma comtinuo a chiedermi se qualche silenzio in meno e qualche domanda in più avrebbero potuto dare un esito diverso, e più che "libera", mi sento piena di rimorsi e, fontamentalmente, mi sento come una che non ha nulla da perdere. Ed è un rimorso forse infondato, che potrò levarmi di dosso solo seppellendolo.


Nina ,per qualunque gesto che possa averci causato dolore ci si interroga se sarebbe stato possibile evitarlo.
Ho qualche anno (parecchi) in più di te,con tutta la buona volontà non tutto si può evitare ,tante cose probabilmente devono accadere e purtroppo non tutti i colpi della vita si riescono a scansare.Prova a pensare a ciò che di positivo potrebbe portarti questa svolta dolorosa,non restare ferma lì ,da sola.
Stai provando "invidia" buona per chi ha avuto un compagno che ha cercato sinceramente di rimediare al  male cagionato ma come vedi anche in quel caso ci si interroga e non tutte le risposte sono positive.
Da ciò che ho letto hai fatto il possibile  Non avere rimpianti.


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io invece vedo nel tuo tradimento una grande potenzialità di salvezza per il tuo matrimonio: aver toccato con mano quanto sia appunto facile non ti mette in condizione di comprendere meglio tua moglie?
> Pensa a quelli come me che, monogami di natura, trovano il tradimento come un evento quasi alieno...come pensi che sia stato il percorso per arrivare a comprendere e ad accettare l'inaccettabile per chi ha questa forma mentale?
> Eppure qualcuno c'è riuscito, io ci sono riuscita, è stato come scalare l'Everest (presumo) ma posso dire ad oggi che ne è valsa la pena.


Assolutamente no , anzi . Io dopo un episodio ,con un carico emitivo confusionale a 1000 ,quando la guardo ho sensi di colpa. Lei per 10 mesi 40 giovedi e mi vedeva tutti i giorni e si fceva l amore ...


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente no , anzi . Io dopo un episodio ,con un carico emitivo confusionale a 1000 ,quando la guardo ho sensi di colpa. Lei per 10 mesi 40 giovedi e mi vedeva tutti i giorni e si fceva l amore ...


In effetti....

Io non vedendolo mai mi rendo conto che ero sdoppiata ...non so cosa voglia dire tornare a casa e guardarsi diciamo avevo tutto il tempo X far andare via qualsiasi cosa 

Però Franco se ti fossilizzi su questo no ne uscirai mai e la  fine sarà inevitabile 
Tu la ami ancora ?
Invecchieresti con lei o ti ha deluso al punto da non pensare di volerla
tuo fianco ? E se no non X rabbia ...perche questa cosa ha cambiato il vs rapporto al punto  che non potrai più essere felice 
TeLa sentiresti di ricominciare da solo ?
Se lei si ricostruisse una vita saresti in grado di sopportarlo 
Un conto è essere fisicamente infastidito da una nuova ipotetica sua nuova relazione  un conto perdere l amore della tua vita 
Lei ti ama secondo te o ama il contesto e ha paura 

Solo per non avere rimpianti 


Questo conta .


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Assolutamente no , anzi . Io dopo un episodio ,con un carico emitivo confusionale a 1000 ,quando la guardo ho sensi di colpa. Lei per 10 mesi 40 giovedi e mi vedeva tutti i giorni e si fceva l amore ...


sta in quei dieci mesi il problema.
ti stai chiedendo, dopo una sola notte da traditore ti sono venuti i sensi di colpa e lei in 10 mesi?????
La risposta la devi trovare dentro di te, perché per quanto possa essere sincera in questo momento tua moglie nessuna a tuoi occhi potrà essere quella "giusta" (se mai ce ne fosse una).


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Nina ,per qualunque gesto che possa averci causato dolore ci si interroga se sarebbe stato possibile evitarlo.
> Ho qualche anno (parecchi) in più di te,con tutta la buona volontà non tutto si può evitare ,tante cose probabilmente devono accadere e purtroppo non tutti i colpi della vita si riescono a scansare.Prova a pensare a ciò che di positivo potrebbe portarti questa svolta dolorosa,non restare ferma lì ,da sola.
> Stai provando "invidia" buona per chi ha avuto un compagno che ha cercato sinceramente di rimediare al  male cagionato ma come vedi anche in quel caso ci si interroga e non tutte le risposte sono positive.
> Da ciò che ho letto hai fatto il possibile  Non avere rimpianti.


Da quel che vedo sono domande che si fanno un po' tutti qui, mi fanno sentire meno scema  e capisco bene anche le risposte che si dà franco, perché sono legittimissime.


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> sta in quei dieci mesi il problema.
> ti stai chiedendo, dopo una sola notte da traditore ti sono venuti i sensi di colpa e lei in 10 mesi?????
> La risposta la devi trovare dentro di te, perché per quanto possa essere sincera in questo momento tua moglie nessuna a tuoi occhi potrà essere quella "giusta" (se mai ce ne fosse una).


quotissimo


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> In effetti....
> 
> Io non vedendolo mai mi rendo conto che ero sdoppiata ...non so cosa voglia dire tornare a casa e guardarsi diciamo avevo tutto il tempo X far andare via qualsiasi cosa
> 
> ...


Me lo sono chiedto cosa proverei a vederla con un altro al diploma dei ns figli .... meglio nn pensarci


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiedto cosa proverei a vederla con un altro al diploma dei ns figli .... meglio nn pensarci


Ti sei rivolto alla persona giusta. Vero Carolina?


----------



## iosolo (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiedto cosa proverei a vederla con un altro al diploma dei ns figli .... meglio nn pensarci


Io sinceramente sulla bilancia all'inizio ho messo anche i Natali separati, i compleanni in perenne equilibrio. Un educazione comune che avrebbe avuto dei nuovi "protagonisti". La famiglia "allargata" mi ha sempre molto spaventato e intristito. 

So che erano sciocchezze, so che nessuno muore di queste cose, ma avrebbe sinceramente contribuito alla mia infelicità.


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io sinceramente sulla bilancia all'inizio ho messo anche i Natali separati, i compleanni in perenne equilibrio. Un educazione comune che avrebbe avuto dei nuovi "protagonisti". La famiglia "allargata" mi ha sempre molto spaventato e intristito.
> 
> So che erano sciocchezze, so che nessuno muore di queste cose, ma avrebbe sinceramente contribuito alla mia infelicità.


Onestamente, tutto mi pare, tranne che una sciocchezza. E non mi sembra che "nessuno muoia" in queste cose: a parte la mia che vabbe', ma in tutte le esperienze di cui sono stata testimone lo senti quel retrogusto di amarezza, anche se vedi l'equilibrio.


----------



## mistral (8 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> sta in quei dieci mesi il problema.
> ti stai chiedendo, dopo una sola notte da traditore ti sono venuti i sensi di colpa e lei in 10 mesi?????
> La risposta la devi trovare dentro di te, perché per quanto possa essere sincera in questo momento tua moglie nessuna a tuoi occhi potrà essere quella "giusta" (se mai ce ne fosse una).


Franco ha agito di rimessa.Lei si è invaghita dell'altro e in quella fase è dura rinunciare.
Lui si sente in colpa nei confronti di se stesso perché per reazione si è comportato come ha sempre evitato di comportarsi e le sensazioni che ne derivano sono di tradimento più che altro verso se stessi ,l'altra/o ( i traditori)se lo meritano questi frangenti il primo pensiero sia il loro benessere.


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti sei rivolto alla persona giusta. Vero Carolina?



Ma il mio ex ci sarà al diploma e se sarà il caso saremo noi 2 in quanti genitori o che ne so importante non prendersi X il culo e cercare fuori  quello che a casa non abbiamo

Però mi fai ridere ti immagino li sul dondolo che smanetti magari su qualche sito ose e il
Plaid sulle ginocchia 

Sei Forte Blaise va la ...Cocoon ti fa un baffo


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io sinceramente sulla bilancia all'inizio ho messo anche i Natali separati, i compleanni in perenne equilibrio. Un educazione comune che avrebbe avuto dei nuovi "protagonisti". La famiglia "allargata" mi ha sempre molto spaventato e intristito.
> 
> So che erano sciocchezze, so che nessuno muore di queste cose, ma avrebbe sinceramente contribuito alla mia infelicità.


Non è ideale no ma vi assicuro che possono esserci spunti di crescita e nuovi equilibri e nuove figure con le quali confrontarrsi senza togliere spazi alcuni 
Meglio dell' aria  che si respira in certe altre situazioni ( cosa che A me non apparteneva vivendo sola tra altro )


----------



## mistral (8 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti sei rivolto alla persona giusta. Vero Carolina?


Ti sei portato appresso in pullman tutte le tue "signore"ai diplomi dei figli?:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io sinceramente sulla bilancia all'inizio ho messo anche i Natali separati, i compleanni in perenne equilibrio. Un educazione comune che avrebbe avuto dei nuovi "protagonisti". La famiglia "allargata" mi ha sempre molto spaventato e intristito.
> 
> So che erano sciocchezze, so che nessuno muore di queste cose, ma avrebbe sinceramente contribuito alla mia infelicità.


Ma davvero voi preferite stare in un matrimonio non felice ?
Se scegliete questo è perché non siete così infelici e in qualche  modo ancora va 

E poi è soggettivo 
Io non potrei stare con chi mi ha ingannato X mesi  ( non tradito due volte ) ma non potrei perché mi passerebbe al volo ...
InoltrePenserei sta con me X laFamiglia non x me e qsta cosa non me la leverei più dalla testa mi conosco se solo avessi il sospetto che fosse qualcosa in più di sesso ( e se enne mesi e 'di più !)
e non subito ma magari tra anni risalterebbe fuori 

Tanto vale x chi è come me cambiare ed essere sereni 

MaNon siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti sei portato appresso in pullman tutte le tue "signore"ai diplomi dei figli?:rotfl:


Odddio muoro ))))))


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti sei portato appresso in pullman tutte le tue "signore"ai diplomi dei figli?:rotfl:


Che la gallina fa l'uovo e a te prude il culo


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che la gallina fa l'uovo e a te prude il culo


Blaise le pasticche le hai prese ??
che inizi a svalvolare alle 17...uff st uomo mi fa stare in pensiero a quest ora magari solo


----------



## mistral (8 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che la gallina fa l'uovo e a te prude il culo


Al bisogno ho chi me lo gratta senza pillolina blu.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Blaise le pasticche le hai prese ??
> che inizi a svalvolare alle 17...uff st uomo mi fa stare in pensiero a quest ora magari solo


Ora sì che la gallina si lamenta del culo


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ti sei portato appresso in pullman tutte le tue "signore"ai diplomi dei figli?:rotfl:


Trovo queste aggressioni a Blaise volgari e ingiustificate

E anche un po' insinuose


----------



## iosolo (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma davvero voi preferite stare in un matrimonio non felice ?
> Se scegliete questo è perché non siete così infelici e in qualche  modo ancora va
> 
> E poi è soggettivo
> ...


Si non siamo tutti uguali e probabilmente ognuno ha la sua storia e come finirà la mia ancora non lo so. 

Nonostante il tuo tradimento, quanto ci hai messo a lasciare tuo marito?! 
Se non eri felice e non lo eri... perchè hai aspettato tanto per lasciarlo?! 
La risposta del perchè restiamo con i nostri compagni è proprio in quelle emozioni che provavi in quel momento. 

Il motivo per cui io rimango?! 
E' per il post disastro. 
Il disastro ha fatto schifo però stiamo cercando di scrivere una nuova storia...


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si non siamo tutti uguali e probabilmente ognuno ha la sua storia e come finirà la mia ancora non lo so.
> 
> Nonostante il tuo tradimento, quanto ci hai messo a lasciare tuo marito?!
> Se non eri felice e non lo eri... perchè hai aspettato tanto per lasciarlo?!
> ...


Perché speravo le cose migliorassero 
Ma io non ero la tradita non mi ha ingannato per mesi 
E non vivendo insieme  non avevamo una quotidianità con il " peso" dato da certi momenti 
Poi sai x noi ha influito la logistica i ns desideri lavorativi tante cose hanno remato  contro non in ultimo che io quell altro uomo lo amo molto amo tutto di lui lo amo " dentro "

Ti auguro di recuperare


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trovo queste aggressioni a Blaise volgari e ingiustificate
> 
> E anche un po' insinuose


L unico volgare e 'sempre stato lui 
E' rozzo  nei modi ..

Detto cio'lla chiudo qui perché mi fa anche tenerezza X altri motivi


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> L unico volgare e 'sempre stato lui
> E' rozzo  nei modi ..
> 
> Detto cio'lla chiudo qui perché mi fa anche tenerezza X altri motivi


Invito le signore a darsi una calmata, su....


----------



## mistral (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si non siamo tutti uguali e probabilmente ognuno ha la sua storia e come finirà la mia ancora non lo so.
> 
> Nonostante il tuo tradimento, quanto ci hai messo a lasciare tuo marito?!
> Se non eri felice e non lo eri... perchè hai aspettato tanto per lasciarlo?!
> ...


Scusa Iosolo..ma questa storia riesci mai a pensarla con una buona dose di sana spietata rabbia e con un bel vaffanculo?
Ti leggo tanto rassegnata e malinconica.Ci sono ancora un sacco di cose da vivere là fuori ,tu sei una persona in primis e non la metà di una coppia.Magari è ancora presto,non ricordo quanto è passato ma cerca di chiudere il dolore in un cassetto ,evita che ti faccia male .Sii egoista .
Io il ricordo del dolore  che mio marito mi ha inflitto l'ho scolpito a fuoco ed è lì vivo,ma non gli permetto più di piegarmi anzi,è la mia forza,non la nostra,la MIA


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma il mio ex ci sarà al diploma e se sarà il caso saremo noi 2 in quanti genitori o che ne so importante non prendersi X il culo e cercare fuori  quello che a casa non abbiamo
> 
> Però mi fai ridere ti immagino li sul dondolo che smanetti magari su qualche sito ose e il
> Plaid sulle ginocchia
> ...


Ci saranno anche i figli del tuo amante? Dopo il we a famiglia allargata. Amante perché ancora sposati o sbaglio? Pensa cara Carolina la vedo dura a liberarti da tuo marito ricco..........


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci saranno anche i figli del tuo amante? Dopo il we a famiglia allargata. Amante perché ancora sposati o sbaglio? Pensa cara Carolina la vedo dura a liberarti da tuo marito ricco..........


Perché sei un uomo limitato ancora legato a modelli anni 50 e non è solo colpa dell età angrafica ma del tuo essere un uomo così ripeto limitato grezzo e temo ignorante 

Quei maschietti che aborro anche se anziani ..
Però riconosco anche che è un limite culturale chissà che esempi hai avuto per aver qsta cattiveria che ti sbuca fuori 
Sicuro non sei felice 
Nessun uomo che trasuda rabbia come te lo è evidente te ste scopate non ti giovano 

Continua pure a vantarti delle trombate a
Pubblicare culi di quella povera donna ..a me fai pena alla fine, magari sei pure nonno di nipoti femmine 
Ahia!


----------



## mistral (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché sei un uomo limitato ancora legato a modelli anni 50 e non è solo colpa dell età angrafica ma del tuo essere un uomo così ripeto limitato grezzo e temo ignorante
> 
> Quei maschietti che aborro anche se anziani ..
> Però riconosco anche che è un limite culturale chissà che esempi hai avuto per aver qsta cattiveria che ti sbuca fuori
> ...


Ma che dici.Blazer è un signore


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che dici.Blazer è un signore


Che schifo 

Preferisco ignorarlo
Trasuda negatività da ogni poro che ha ancora aperto


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che schifo
> 
> Preferisco ignorarlo
> Trasuda negatività da ogni poro che ha ancora aperto


Ci siete accoppiate bene. Sparate pure tanto sono a salve. I tuoi buchi cara Carolina sono ben aperti.


----------



## iosolo (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché speravo le cose migliorassero
> Ma io non ero la tradita non mi ha ingannato per mesi
> E non vivendo insieme  non avevamo una quotidianità con il " peso" dato da certi momenti
> Poi sai x noi ha influito la logistica i ns desideri lavorativi tante cose hanno remato  contro non in ultimo che io quell altro uomo lo amo molto amo tutto di lui lo amo " dentro "
> ...


Speravi che le cose migliorassero
Nonostante il tradimento: il tuo. 
Ma in qualche modo la famiglia era importante, quello che avevate creato era ancora importante, tanto da valere il prezzo di rimanere e provarci ancora un po'. 
Se ti separi ancora da lui piangendo con qualcosa che assomiglia al rimpianto è perchè per te lui è stato importante. 
Ci hai provato fino all'ultimo. 
Ti sei data tante possibilità per rimediare. 

Convengo con te che l'inganno fa così male che a volte vorrei solo scomparire. O far scomparire lui. 
All'inizio ti sembra solo di impazzire, ed ecco perchè ci trovi allo sbando senza riuscire a capire cosa fare. 
Ti hanno sbattuto fuori casa e ti ritrovi in mezzo a una via senza sapere quale sarà la tua strada. Ti senti sola, come non ti sei mai sentita. Sei lì senza saper cosa fare... e ci rimani per molto tempo. Finchè poi ti fai guidare da quello che ti sembra il male minore. 

Intraprendere una strada, quella che ti sembra che faccia meno male, per te. Quella che faceva meno male  per me era quella di provare a salvare il salvabile. Per i miei figli soprattutto... non lo nego. Se non avessi potuto darmi una giustificazione così "pulita" per rimanere con lui, non lo so se l'avrei fatto. 
Credo che la sensazione che tu esprimi sarebbe stata anche la mia, non mi sarei mai perdonata di restare con lui. 
Ma i figli ci sono ed ho dovuto fare i conti con la mia realtà. 

Lui nel recupero ci sta veramente mettendo impegno e quindi la strada presa per ora non sembra così difficile da percorrere. Non ho motivo di pensare di aver fatto una scelta sbagliata ma guardo sempre con tanta nostalgia a quello che è era la mia vita prima... 
La mia vita che non sarà mai più uguale anche se lascio lui. E' questo il gran rimpianto per ogni tradito.


----------



## iosolo (8 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa Iosolo..ma questa storia riesci mai a pensarla con una buona dose di sana spietata rabbia e con un bel vaffanculo?
> Ti leggo tanto rassegnata e malinconica.Ci sono ancora un sacco di cose da vivere là fuori ,tu sei una persona in primis e non la metà di una coppia.Magari è ancora presto,non ricordo quanto è passato ma cerca di chiudere il dolore in un cassetto ,evita che ti faccia male .Sii egoista .
> Io il ricordo del dolore  che mio marito mi ha inflitto l'ho scolpito a fuoco ed è lì vivo,ma non gli permetto più di piegarmi anzi,è la mia forza,non la nostra,la MIA


La rabbia, che avevo all'inizio si è affievolita. 
E si ora c'è tanta delusione, per ciò che poteva essere come dice Francoff. 

Però credo che tu abbia ragione sai. 
Mi sto guardando troppo i piedi vero?! Testa alta e via. 

(E' passato un anno)


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che schifo
> 
> Preferisco ignorarlo
> Trasuda negatività da ogni poro che ha ancora aperto


Ma no.... Dai....


----------



## insane (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La mia vita che non sarà mai più uguale anche se lascio lui. E' questo il gran rimpianto per ogni tradito.


Sottoscrivo pienamente. Sono momenti nei quali -sai- che cambierai, ma non capisci ancora -come-.


----------



## stany (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trovo queste aggressioni a Blaise volgari e ingiustificate
> 
> E anche un po' insinuose


Vero, prendersela con una persona così signorile poi....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero, prendersela con una persona così signorile poi....


A me piace, non ci posso fare niente

Il suo sarcasmo è particolare, ondeggia tra il morbidamente viscido, ma invita allo stesso tempo a una sordida complicità

È particolarissimo, mi ricorda un caro collega molto più anziano di me di molti anni fa, persona straordinaria e sorprendente anche se all'apparenza un po' così come lui.

E poi non ho mai letto una sua sola offesa a nessuno, mai

A me piace


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Speravi che le cose migliorassero
> Nonostante il tradimento: il tuo.
> Ma in qualche modo la famiglia era importante, quello che avevate creato era ancora importante, tanto da valere il prezzo di rimanere e provarci ancora un po'.
> Se ti separi ancora da lui piangendo con qualcosa che assomiglia al rimpianto è perchè per te lui è stato importante.
> ...


Se ci credi ancora e lui si impegna fai bene a fare così 
Ripeto qui era diverso anche solo perché vivendo in due continenti diversi il ricompattare tutto avrebbe richiesto scelte che in quel marasma di crisi in cui stavamo da anni non rappresentava certo il clima ideale per scelte così impegnative 

Ho già vissuto all estero con i figli e credimi X quanto bello e stimolante ci va una gran empatia di coppia perché è un mondo diverso in cui sei solo ti confronti con tante realtà diverse non hai vicino i tuoi famigliari né gli affetti di sempre 
Sei tu con lui dove lui è il tuo unico appiglio ancora di più se non lavori e Badi ai bimbi in una città straniera con problemi di lingua ecc

Se lavori cacci il naso fuori ma con i bimbi vai al parco chiaccher con altre mamme in una lingua che non è la tua qui di con difficoltà ..insomma ci va una gran complicità ...poi magari lui lo trasferiscono nuovamente e dopo un po è dura soptutto se desideri lavorare ( cosa che a me non fare destabilizzava mi sentivo non completa )

Importante è che lui si impegni 

Un abbraccio in bocca al lupo


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Se ci credi ancora e lui si impegna fai bene a fare così
> Ripeto qui era diverso anche solo perché vivendo in due continenti diversi il ricompattare tutto avrebbe richiesto scelte che in quel marasma di crisi in cui stavamo da anni non rappresentava certo il clima ideale per scelte così impegnative
> 
> Ho già vissuto all estero con i figli e credimi X quanto bello e stimolante ci va una gran empatia di coppia perché è un mondo diverso in cui sei solo ti confronti con tante realtà diverse non hai vicino i tuoi famigliari né gli affetti di sempre
> ...


A mia moglie e' piaciuta come esperienza , ne parla semlre con nosalgia


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mia moglie e' piaciuta come esperienza , ne parla semlre con nosalgia


Si vede che Carola è andata al freddo :carneval:


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che Carola è andata al freddo :carneval:


Che sciocca che sei!


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mia moglie e' piaciuta come esperienza , ne parla semlre con nosalgia


Anche a me 
Però mi mancava il mio lavoro
O anche solo l idea di lavorare 
Poi sai appena arrivati dopo un anno è ripartito e io sono rimasta lì da sola con i 3 bimbi X un altro anno ...avevo perso mio padre tant'è cose tutte insieme 

Stare sola in un paese straniero con 3 bimbi piccolissimi non è una passeggiata ...

Io ho lasciato il mio lavoro due volte X seguirlo ne felice di averlo fatto ma io desidero lavorare e fare ciò che mi piace non un lavoretto qualsiasi potendo ...


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che Carola è andata al freddo :carneval:


Anche !!!!
Diciamo che il meteo cambiava più volte nello stesso giorno ...


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A mia moglie e' piaciuta come esperienza , ne parla semlre con nosalgia


Tua moglie lavora ?


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche !!!!
> Diciamo che il meteo cambiava più volte nello stesso giorno ...


Quello incude , noi sempre con il sole


----------



## Carola (8 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quello incude , noi sempre con il sole


Come negli emirati ...


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Tua moglie lavora ?


Si ha una sua attivita' intrapresa quando siamo tornati


----------



## francoff (8 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Come negli emirati ...


No marocco e africa nera


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa Iosolo..ma questa storia riesci mai a pensarla con una buona dose di sana spietata rabbia e con un bel vaffanculo?
> Ti leggo tanto rassegnata e malinconica.Ci sono ancora un sacco di cose da vivere là fuori ,tu sei una persona in primis e non la metà di una coppia.Magari è ancora presto,non ricordo quanto è passato ma cerca di chiudere il dolore in un cassetto ,evita che ti faccia male .Sii egoista .
> Io il ricordo del dolore  che mio marito mi ha inflitto l'ho scolpito a fuoco ed è lì vivo,ma non gli permetto più di piegarmi anzi,è la mia forza,non la nostra,la MIA



Condivido tutto!
Anche per me è la mia grande forza e mi vedo finalmente come avrei dovuto vedermi sempre e come è normale che sia, cioè una persona, prima ero la metà della coppia.
Sbagliatissimo il prima, perfetto l'attuale.
Io non tornerei mica indietro.


----------



## francoff (11 Maggio 2017)

Sono io che spacco  il capello in 4 o cosa ? Sto ritornando a casa dopo 2 notti in svizzera . Lunedì sera eravamo a casa nella camera da letto e parlavamo : eravamo vicini vicini ci accarezzavamo il cuore guardandoci . Lei ad un certo punto , in buona fede e lo capisco , parla in modo negativo del suo tradimento . Io non ho detto nulla  e riflettevo . Lei mi diceva cose belle mi chiedeva perdono e negativizzava il suo rapporto extra . Io ad un certo punto l ho fermata e le ho detto di smetterla di non parlarmi più così di quel periodo . Ci e' andata per 10 mesi tutte le settimane . Per 40 volte e' andata a casa sua e L ha preso ovunque caxxo !! Non dirmi nulla piuttosto ma è palese che per te fosse piacevole tant e' che hai smesso quando scoperta ( forse !) . Sono io che spacco i marroni o cosa ?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono io che spacco  il capello in 4 o cosa ? Sto ritornando a casa dopo 2 notti in svizzera . Lunedì sera eravamo a casa nella camera da letto e parlavamo : eravamo vicini vicini ci accarezzavamo il cuore guardandoci . Lei ad un certo punto , in buona fede e lo capisco , parla in modo negativo del suo tradimento . Io non ho detto nulla  e riflettevo . Lei mi diceva cose belle mi chiedeva perdono e negativizzava il suo rapporto extra . Io ad un certo punto l ho fermata e le ho detto di smetterla di non parlarmi più così di quel periodo . Ci e' andata per 10 mesi tutte le settimane . Per 40 volte e' andata a casa sua e L ha preso ovunque caxxo !! Non dirmi nulla piuttosto ma è palese che per te fosse piacevole tant e' che hai smesso quando scoperta ( forse !) . Sono io che spacco i marroni o cosa ?


Tu non spacchi nulla ma lei ha evidentemente necessità di farti sapere come vede Ora quella relazione extra


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono io che spacco  il capello in 4 o cosa ? Sto ritornando a casa dopo 2 notti in svizzera . Lunedì sera eravamo a casa nella camera da letto e parlavamo : eravamo vicini vicini ci accarezzavamo il cuore guardandoci . Lei ad un certo punto , in buona fede e lo capisco , parla in modo negativo del suo tradimento . Io non ho detto nulla  e riflettevo . Lei mi diceva cose belle mi chiedeva perdono e negativizzava il suo rapporto extra . Io ad un certo punto l ho fermata e le ho detto di smetterla di non parlarmi più così di quel periodo . Ci e' andata per 10 mesi tutte le settimane . Per 40 volte e' andata a casa sua e L ha preso ovunque caxxo !! Non dirmi nulla piuttosto ma è palese che per te fosse piacevole tant e' che hai smesso quando scoperta ( forse !) . Sono io che spacco i marroni o cosa ?


Ti posso dire che chi tradisce non vede la tragedia del tradito/a


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono io che spacco  il capello in 4 o cosa ? Sto ritornando a casa dopo 2 notti in svizzera . Lunedì sera eravamo a casa nella camera da letto e parlavamo : eravamo vicini vicini ci accarezzavamo il cuore guardandoci . Lei ad un certo punto , in buona fede e lo capisco , parla in modo negativo del suo tradimento . Io non ho detto nulla  e riflettevo . Lei mi diceva cose belle mi chiedeva perdono e negativizzava il suo rapporto extra . Io ad un certo punto l ho fermata e le ho detto di smetterla di non parlarmi più così di quel periodo . Ci e' andata per 10 mesi tutte le settimane . Per 40 volte e' andata a casa sua e L ha preso ovunque caxxo !! Non dirmi nulla piuttosto ma è palese che per te fosse piacevole tant e' che hai smesso quando scoperta ( forse !) . Sono io che spacco i marroni o cosa ?


Tu sei ferito.
E dubito che se ti avesse detto "mi è piaciuto un sacco essermi comportata così dopo dieci mesi" ti sarebbe piaciuto. Io vedo una persona che sta cercando di recuperare e un uomo molto ferito. Provate a parlare di voi. O meglio, a fare delle cose insieme, e non di quello che è già successo.


----------



## insane (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non spacchi nulla ma lei ha evidentemente necessità di farti sapere come vede Ora quella relazione extra


Si beh facile chiudere la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati. Anche mia moglie quando ci vediamo e' una profusione di scuse, autoaccuse, commiserazione ecc.. ma non cambia il fatto che si e' fatta km di cazzo altrui.


----------



## francoff (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Tu sei ferito.
> E dubito che se ti avesse detto "mi è piaciuto un sacco essermi comportata così dopo dieci mesi" ti sarebbe piaciuto. Io vedo una persona che sta cercando di recuperare e un uomo molto ferito. Provate a parlare di voi. O meglio, a fare delle cose insieme, e non di quello che è già successo.


Ma non sono stato io ad andare sull argomento . Le avevo appena letto una poesia, la prima,  ( chiedo scusa ai poeti ) che le dedicai dopo qualche mese che eravamo assieme , 20 anni fa , e che lei conserva nel suo cassetto assieme alle altre che le scrissi  . Solo che la cosa mi ha fatto girare le scatole , forse sono troppo ing.. per me 1 + 1 fa sempre 2 . Non dirmi nulla piuttosto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Si beh facile chiudere la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati. Anche mia moglie quando ci vediamo e' una profusione di scuse, autoaccuse, commiserazione ecc.. ma non cambia il fatto che si e' fatta km di cazzo altrui.


Certo, non cambia 
Quando subiamo un tradimento  abbiamo solo  2  scelte : il rifiuto del tradimento e della persona che ci ha tradito o il rimettersi in gioco in coppia considerando che la ferita Sanguinera' per molto e non si rimarginera' mai del tutto 
Tornare indietro non si può


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma non sono stato io ad andare sull argomento . Le avevo appena letto una poesia, la prima,  ( chiedo scusa ai poeti ) che le dedicai dopo qualche mese che eravamo assieme , 20 anni fa , e che lei conserva nel suo cassetto assieme alle altre che le scrissi  . Solo che la cosa mi ha fatto girare le scatole , forse sono troppo ing.. per me 1 + 1 fa sempre 2 .


Ci credo che non sei stato tu, ma è normalissimo che tu te la sia presa, sei tu quello che è stato preso per il culo. Ti parlo da persona che quando ha rivisto la sua ex avrebbe voluto tacere e vedere se riusciva a recuperare qualcosa e invece è esplosa. Sinceramente, se non ti girassero le balle alla menzione del tradimento, saresti un poco sociopatico: questo fa di te un essere umano.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo, non cambia
> Quando subiamo un tradimento  abbiamo solo  2  scelte : il rifiuto del tradimento e della persona che ci ha tradito o il rimettersi in gioco in coppia considerando che la ferita Sanguinera' per molto e non si rimarginera' mai del tutto
> Tornare indietro non si può


Esatto.


----------



## francoff (11 Maggio 2017)

Tra una ora sarò a casa , lei dovrebbe essere tornata dal suo giro relax , sarò positivo . I ragazzi spero abbiano preso qualcosa per la festa della mamma


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non spacchi nulla ma lei ha evidentemente necessità di farti sapere come vede Ora quella relazione extra


Io penso invece che forse non era il momento (nell'intimità creata in quel momento) di dire quelle cose.
Non c'è stato solo sesso tra di loro ma anche altro, almeno così sosteneva lei prima.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra una ora sarò a casa , lei dovrebbe essere tornata dal suo giro relax , sarò positivo . I ragazzi spero abbiano preso qualcosa per la festa della mamma



Quindi alla giornata relax non ha rinunciato neanche in questa fase di costruzione??????


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io penso invece che forse non era il momento (nell'intimità creata in quel momento) di dire quelle cose.
> Non c'è stato solo sesso tra di loro ma anche altro, almeno così sosteneva lei prima.


Francoff le ha letto la poesia e lei deve essersi sentita piccola piccola
Vero, avrebbe potuto tacere e darsi della cretina da sola ma immagino sentisse forte il bisogno di esternare il suo disagio rispetto al passato


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono io che spacco  il capello in 4 o cosa ? Sto ritornando a casa dopo 2 notti in svizzera . Lunedì sera eravamo a casa nella camera da letto e parlavamo : eravamo vicini vicini ci accarezzavamo il cuore guardandoci . Lei ad un certo punto , in buona fede e lo capisco , parla in modo negativo del suo tradimento . Io non ho detto nulla  e riflettevo . Lei mi diceva cose belle mi chiedeva perdono e negativizzava il suo rapporto extra . Io ad un certo punto l ho fermata e le ho detto di smetterla di non parlarmi più così di quel periodo . Ci e' andata per 10 mesi tutte le settimane . Per 40 volte e' andata a casa sua e L ha preso ovunque caxxo !! Non dirmi nulla piuttosto ma è palese che per te fosse piacevole tant e' che hai smesso quando scoperta ( forse !) . Sono io che spacco i marroni o cosa ?


Io sono compare turiddu per cui non faccio testo mi sarei alzata e volava la casa ..

pero la mia psico dove ancora vado per gestire tutta sta situazione nuovo compagno ec figli propio oggi mi he detto che in tradimento e superabile se ci si sa ancora scaldare il cuore a vicenda

Tu e tua moglie da cosa racconti mi pare possiate riuscirci 

Mi ha anche detto di convincere mio ex a continuare terapia via Skype perché sta facendo stessi errori che fece con me con nostro figlio maschio ..dei tre è il più arrabbiato con lui anche qnd c'e sono finite frecciate sulla sua assenza ..ma io come posso convincerlo X lui sono tutte cagate le sedute e anche i siti come questo


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Francoff le ha letto la poesia e lei deve essersi sentita piccola piccola
> Vero, avrebbe potuto tacere e darsi della cretina da sola ma immagino sentisse forte il bisogno di esternare il suo disagio rispetto al passato


tutto bello, però come mai in certi momenti non si mette "in moto" il cervello?????
è chiaro per tutti che Franco non ha superato ancora il tradimento e dicendo certe  cose  in momenti particolari di tenerezza, si incazza come una bestia.


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tra una ora sarò a casa , lei dovrebbe essere tornata dal suo giro relax , sarò positivo . I ragazzi spero abbiano preso qualcosa per la festa della mamma


Che carino 
Una volta il mio ex qnd gli dissi che avrebbe potuto prendere un regalo con i bimbi ( erano piccoli) mi disse "ma credi ancora a ste puttanate?"

Comunque è la festa della mamma oggi ?
Non è domenica ?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> tutto bello, però come mai in certi momenti non si mette "in moto" il cervello?????
> è chiaro per tutti che Franco non ha superato ancora il tradimento e dicendo certe  cose  in momenti particolari di tenerezza, si incazza come una bestia.


Perché siamo comunque esseri egoisti e cerchiamo di fare quello che ci fa star meglio o bene


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché siamo comunque esseri egoisti e cerchiamo di fare quello che ci fa star meglio o bene


infatti e la cosa che ci differenzia dagli animali è il "cervello".


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che carino
> Una volta il mio ex qnd gli dissi che avrebbe potuto prendere un regalo con i bimbi ( erano piccoli) mi disse "ma credi ancora a ste puttanate?"
> 
> Comunque è la festa della mamma oggi ?
> Non è domenica ?


domenica


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

Capisco che la cosa ti faccia incazzare e hai ragione quando pensi che se è durata 10 mesi le piaceva. 
Io credo che tua moglie stia negando questo a se stessa e a te perché pensa sia il modo migliore per riavvicinarsi a te e ricominciare.
Non ti sta mentendo per prenderti in giro lo sta facendo perché tiene a te e ha paura che sia troppo per te sopportare anche il fatto che lei sia stata bene 
Può essere che non riesca ad accettare se stessa per quello che ha fatto. Può essere che il tuo dolore l'abbia colpita così forte che questo le sembri l'unico modo per riconquistarti negando quello che era.
Non posso sapere quanto sia difficile per te mi sento però di sperare che tu le dia una possibilità


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono io che spacco  il capello in 4 o cosa ? Sto ritornando a casa dopo 2 notti in svizzera . Lunedì sera eravamo a casa nella camera da letto e parlavamo : eravamo vicini vicini ci accarezzavamo il cuore guardandoci . Lei ad un certo punto , in buona fede e lo capisco , parla in modo negativo del suo tradimento . Io non ho detto nulla  e riflettevo . Lei mi diceva cose belle mi chiedeva perdono e negativizzava il suo rapporto extra . Io ad un certo punto l ho fermata e le ho detto di smetterla di non parlarmi più così di quel periodo . Ci e' andata per 10 mesi tutte le settimane . Per 40 volte e' andata a casa sua e L ha preso ovunque caxxo !! Non dirmi nulla piuttosto ma è palese che per te fosse piacevole tant e' che hai smesso quando scoperta ( forse !) . Sono io che spacco i marroni o cosa ?


Senti...fanne quel che vuoi. Ti do una versione alternativa. 

Dentro in quel cuore di cui parli, c'è anche il tradimento. Quello che tu hai subito e che lei ha attuato. 

Non è semplice trovare le parole per spiegare, specialmente se non sai come e neanche cosa.
E a me sembra che tua moglie sia in quella situazione lì. 

Non è giustificazione. Ma se non sa, non sa. Come 1+1 fa 2. (ma a volte fa 3...)

E allora la mia sensazione è che nella paura, invece di prendere la situazione di petto lei ti stia girando intorno in punta di piedi, camminando sulle uova. 

Perchè non provate a partire da queste sensazioni? 
Comprese quelle che hai espresso anche tu? 

Tutto quel non dire. La PAURA.

Partite dalle paure. Mettetele in mezzo. Non cercateci soluzione.  
Non c'è soluzione alla paura. 
Se non accettare di avere paura e non avere paura di avere paura. 

Solo il tempo porterà le risposte che entrambi vorreste ora. 
La realtà è che quelle risposte adesso non le avete. 

Adesso avete un cumulo di macerie, in cui ci sono speranze, paure, momenti di intimità e momenti di distanza. 

Raccontateveli. 

Inventatevi una safeword per stopparvi quando quel che l'altro dice è troppo. Quando c'è bisogno di uno stop al dolore. 

Se non mettete in mezzo, rimanete sospesi...e rischiate di falsare anche quei momenti insieme in cui riuscite a scaldarvi. 

Aggiungo un'altra cosa. E non è una provocazione. 

Lei sembra seguire un copione, nel senso che quando mancano le parole e un percorso per le parole, ci si affida a quel che si conosce già.

Quindi il tradimento è brutto. E' stato un evento negativo. Perdona. 

Tu ti ritrovi davanti una donna che oltre a ricordarti quel che ha fatto te lo ricorda in un modo goffo, scomposto, che ti da ancora meno sicurezza di quella che già hai. 

Siete in un territorio nuovo. In quei territori, la lingua è sconosciuta. Le parole sono tutte nuove. 

Rifatevi una vostra lingua per parlare del tradimento. 

Perchè io non ci credo che tu riesca a prendere e mettere in una scatola. 
E se anche ci riesci, rischi di avere un botto di rigurgiti...che poi mi pari essere specialista a girarli contro di te e farti più male di quanto tu non ne stia già sentendo.  

Sarai anche un ingegnere...ma sei fumino mica male. 

E sì, spacchi i maroni. Ma non c'è nulla di male nello spaccare i maroni. 
Basta che sia produttivo e non restino lesionati.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Quanto e' successo oltre al dolore ci sta dividendo . Mi rendo conto che *siamo frenati* nell esprimerci . *Ogni parola ogni gesto e' ponderato* per evitare fraintendimenti o per paura che L altro possa equivocare . *Si sta attenti a tutto* . Si sono conosciuti in un outlet dove spesso andavamo assieme per acquisti . *Tacitamente* non ci siamo più andati , almeno io *lei non lo so* . Piccole cose ma che ne quotidiano erigono un muro .  L altra non la vedrò più .


Leggi i tuoi grassetti...quella roba è un peso in valigia. 

E per certi viaggi, serve viaggiar leggeri. Tener solo l'indispensabile. 

Non si sale sull'Everest portandosi la televisione 32 pollici


----------



## francoff (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quindi alla giornata relax non ha rinunciato neanche in questa fase di costruzione??????


Sono io che ho insistito per un ritorno alla normalità . L ha sempre fatto perché smettere se lo fa senza tradire ? Non era normale vederla passare i giovedì a fare torte e tortelli di ricotta


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che la cosa ti faccia incazzare e hai ragione quando pensi che se è durata 10 mesi le piaceva.
> Io credo che tua moglie stia negando questo a se stessa e a te perché pensa sia il modo migliore per riavvicinarsi a te e ricominciare.
> *Non ti sta mentendo per prenderti in giro lo sta facendo perché tiene a te e ha paura che sia troppo per te sopportare anche il fatto che lei sia stata bene *
> Può essere che non riesca ad accettare se stessa per quello che ha fatto. Può essere che il tuo dolore l'abbia colpita così forte che questo le sembri l'unico modo per riconquistarti negando quello che era.
> Non posso sapere quanto sia difficile per te mi sento però di sperare che tu le dia una possibilità


Farfi penso che il neretto sia già stato dichiarato dalla moglie (mi sembra che stava pensando di lasciarlo o sbaglio????) e se Franco è ancora "incasinatissimo" il motivo sia proprio questo. Cosa deve negare????


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono io che ho insistito per un ritorno alla normalità . L ha sempre fatto perché smettere se lo fa senza tradire ? Non era normale vederla passare i giovedì a fare torte e tortelli di ricotta


Ok chiaro adesso.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Farfi penso che il neretto sia già stato dichiarato dalla moglie (mi sembra che stava pensando di lasciarlo o sbaglio????) e se Franco è ancora "incasinatissimo" il motivo sia proprio questo. Cosa deve negare????


Sta cercando di ridimensionare ai suoi occhi e a quelli di franco la storia.
Io non credo a tutta questa gente che ha pensato di lasciare il compagno per l'amante . Chi lo pensa lo fa
Chi non lo fa sta colorando la storia con la parola amore per giustificare se stessa e arriva anche a pensare di lasciare il compagno perché se si convince di amare l'altro almeno puô giustificare quello che sta facendo


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta cercando di ridimensionare ai suoi occhi e a quelli di franco la storia.
> Io non credo a tutta questa gente che ha pensato di lasciare il compagno per l'amante . Chi lo pensa lo fa
> Chi non lo fa sta colorando la storia con la parola amore per giustificare se stessa e arriva anche a pensare di lasciare il compagno perché se si convince di amare l'altro almeno puô giustificare quello che sta facendo


va beh. Troppo facile così.


----------



## francoff (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta cercando di ridimensionare ai suoi occhi e a quelli di franco la storia.
> Io non credo a tutta questa gente che ha pensato di lasciare il compagno per l'amante . Chi lo pensa lo fa
> Chi non lo fa sta colorando la storia con la parola amore per giustificare se stessa e arriva anche a pensare di lasciare il compagno perché se si convince di amare l'altro almeno puô giustificare quello che sta facendo


Penso tu abbia ragione ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> va beh. Troppo facile così.


Ma non la sto difendendo
Certo che per chi ha subito un tradimento non è facile da accettare
Cerco di dargli una lettura dall'altra parte della barricata 
Ci provo almeno


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Penso tu abbia ragione ...


Non lo so se ho ragione. Provo a darti qualche spunto


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non la sto difendendo
> Certo che per chi ha subito un tradimento non è facile da accettare
> Cerco di dargli una lettura dall'altra parte della barricata
> Ci provo almeno


Ma io questo l'ho capito.
Solo penso che ognuno dovrebbe prendersi le proprie responsabiltà e portarne il peso.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> infatti e la cosa che ci differenzia dagli animali è il "cervello".


Gli animali sono meno egoisti degli umani


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli animali sono meno egoisti degli umani


adesso condivido.


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta cercando di ridimensionare ai suoi occhi e a quelli di franco la storia.
> Io non credo a tutta questa gente che ha pensato di lasciare il compagno per l'amante . Chi lo pensa lo fa
> Chi non lo fa sta colorando la storia con la parola amore per giustificare se stessa e arriva anche a pensare di lasciare il compagno perché se si convince di amare l'altro almeno puô giustificare quello che sta facendo


Quindi se non è amore cosa sarebbe ? Attrazione desiderio voglia di nuovo 

Comunque si pochi o poche lasciano X L amante vuoi mettere ricominciare tutto da capo a quasi 50 anni ...

Però fatico a capire allora perché dopo 2/3 incontri non la pianti li anzi prosegui per mesi Qsto davvero faccio fatica e molli solo s e beccato con le mani nel sacco o se L altro / altra si dà alla macchia 
Altrimenti è un tripudio di messaggini parole dolci e scopate
Il un uomo che facesse vidi e non mi volesse lasciare ma sai che mi frega anzi ..la situazione più comoda famiglia società affetto e sfarfallamenti 
Certo che se ti becco poi molli ma a me scadresti 


Davvero fatico a capire


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Quindi se non è amore cosa sarebbe ? Attrazione desiderio voglia di nuovo
> 
> Comunque si pochi o poche lasciano X L amante vuoi mettere ricominciare tutto da capo a quasi 50 anni ...
> 
> ...


Quanto è durato il tuo?


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli animali sono meno egoisti degli umani


Vero,ma non per scelta.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ma non per scelta.


sai che sembra????? che quando tradiscono tutti sono incapaci "di intendere e  volere"...... (per questo però c'è l'interdizione....)


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quanto è durato il tuo?


Il mio tradimento ? 4 anni 
Confessato dopo 1 mese .
Provato  a ripartire facendo terapia di coppia
Non è cambiato un cacchio .

Guarda non sto dicendo di essere una santa ma se non mi ha lasciato e perché come diceva danny non mi amava semplicemnte questo  e gli stava bene così 
Facciata borghese salva , lui in giro X il mondo ...

Io sono convinta che se avessimo avuto una vita normale tutto questo non sarebbe accaduto .

La nostra terapeuta mi disse che la ns era una situazione insostenibile ma ogni vita che accennavo a chiudere lui sapeva ripescarmi in qualche modo 
Ma la stupida ero io .

Se ripenso  a come sono stata in quegli anni mi vergogno 

Ma Qui vedo traditi che erano presenti affettuosi complici amanti ...davvero non capisco ...non è per giustificarmi ma io ero già separata e sola da anni 
Una cosa che disse il terapista a mio marito fu: lei nella sua testa e già separato da anni .

Lui ha ammesso che non era portato X il matrimonio e parole sue di domenica che non è in grado di amare 
Cosa che siero gli riesca con i ragazzi ma anche con loro e' presente molto economicamente per il resto poco dialogo 

Suo figlio domenica gli ha chiedo se end è con lui almeno riesce a non pensare al lavoro perché al parco era perennemente in call..bah .
C'è un limite a tutto snche alla carriera o fai la fine di Marchionne che vive al lingotto anche la vigilia di Natale


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ma non per scelta.


Appunto 
Noi possiamo scegliere


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> sai che sembra????? che quando tradiscono tutti sono incapaci "di intendere e  volere"...... (per questo però c'è l'interdizione....)


Condivido e la cosa fa sorridere anche me 
Non mi sembra questo il caso però


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> sai che sembra????? che quando tradiscono tutti sono incapaci "di intendere e  volere"...... (per questo però c'è l'interdizione....)


Vero
Io all inizio lo sono stata 
mi faceva stare così bene quella situazione che non pensavo alle conseguenze 

La cosa positiva è che adesso alla luce del sole e tutto più bello 

Non tornerei mai più a tradire di Qsto ne ho certezza .


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido e la cosa fa sorridere anche me
> *Non mi sembra questo il caso però*


Farfy all'inizio sembravo lo stesso anche a me, dopo gli ultimi post di Franco qualche dubbio mi è venuto.


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vero
> Io all inizio lo sono stata
> mi faceva stare così bene quella situazione che non pensavo alle conseguenze
> 
> ...


Credo che in sede di unione con tuo marito,a suo tempo,tu abbia affermato la stessa cosa.
Lo stesso il tuo attuale compagno.
Dire mai più,mi sembra,quanto meno azzardato detto da te.
Non è una critica negativa,ma una constatazione.
Hai dimostrato che,se è il caso,sai aggiustare il tiro.
Se un domani chi ora ti fa sfarfallare,dovesse gettare la maschera,nel caso ne abbia una,probabile tu volga ancora lo sguardo altrove,non puoi avere certezza del.contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che in sede di unione con tuo marito,a suo tempo,tu abbia affermato la stessa cosa.
> Lo stesso il tuo attuale compagno.
> Dire mai più,mi sembra,quanto meno azzardato detto da te.
> Non è una critica negativa,ma una constatazione.
> ...


Io pensi che nessuno possa dire "mai"..
Penso che per Carola sia stato più semplice separarsi, uno non amava più suo marito, due non aveva quotidianità e quindi in pratica poco le è cambiato , terzo aveva come spinta il pensiero dell'altro. 
E nemmeno il mio è un giudizio. L'importante è che ognuno trovi il suo modo per essere sereno


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che in sede di unione con tuo marito,a suo tempo,tu abbia affermato la stessa cosa.
> Lo stesso il tuo attuale compagno.
> Dire mai più,mi sembra,quanto meno azzardato detto da te.
> Non è una critica negativa,ma una constatazione.
> ...


Sono stata troppo male .
Davvero

L esperienza qualcosa insegnerà


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io pensi che nessuno possa dire "mai"..
> Penso che per Carola sia stato più semplice separarsi, uno non amava più suo marito, due non aveva quotidianità e quindi in pratica poco le è cambiato , terzo aveva come spinta il pensiero dell'altro.
> E nemmeno il mio è un giudizio. L'importante è che ognuno trovi il suo modo per essere sereno


Lo ammetto anche io tutt'e le cose che hai detto

Che per altro mi paiono più che sufficienti X separasi 
Non ci amavamo più .

Permettermi di dire però che non capisco chi possa amare il compagno e tradirlo X lungo tempo , come si possa essere sereni 

Io non credo si possa amare e tradire
Scusatemi 
E non vorrei un uomo che mi amasse e invariate una relazione 
Non tanto il sesso qnto messaggi condivisione gesti affettuosi


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo ammetto anche io tutt'e le cose che hai detto
> 
> Che per altro mi paiono più che sufficienti X separasi
> Non ci amavamo più .


Infatti 
Dico solo che se tuo marito fosse stato tutti i giorni presente forse ci avresti pensato di più
O se non avessi l'altro che sapevi essere innamorato di te


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti
> Dico solo che se tuo marito fosse stato tutti i giorni presente forse ci avresti pensato di più
> O se non avessi l'altro che sapevi essere innamorato di te



Fosse stato presente non avrei portato avanti altra relazione 
Non pierò pensate di fare sesso con due né di scooate con uno è giorno dopo fare colazione con mio marito 
In Qsto sono talebana lo so ma mi fa letteralmente schifo e incomprensibile X me

Permettetemi di dirvi che preferirei mi mollasse mio marito se dovesse ripetutamente tradirmi X mesi .

Per me è così . Ma molte la pensano come me ho amiche che hanno lasciato nonostante vivessero insieme e avessero tutto...
Sono più gli uomini a perdonare nella mia cerchia di amici .

Certo che se nessuno sa nulla grazie al cavolo


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Fosse stato presente non avrei portato avanti altra relazione
> Non pierò pensate di fare sesso con due né di scooate con uno è giorno dopo fare colazione con mio marito
> In Qsto sono talebana lo so ma mi fa letteralmente schifo e incomprensibile X me
> 
> ...


Lo hai tradito per 4 anni e lo hai mollato tu. Azz' come la giri la giri hai sempre ragione tu. 
4 anni di manico nuovo complimenti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

*Francoff*

Una persona può mangiare di gusto le cozze crude, convinta che il limone disinfetti, poi le viene il colera e non dice che le cozze le facevano schifo, ma che alla luce delle conseguenze ora le danno la nausea.


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo hai tradito per 4 anni e lo hai mollato tu. Azz' come la giri la giri hai sempre ragione tu.
> 4 anni di manico nuovo complimenti



Non ho detto di avere ragione ma per stare come stavo dopo tutto quel gli anni ad essere la compagna di un uomo inesistente  
4 anni di unico manico unico affetto unico uomo con cui condividere 

affettivamente sessualmente mi sono ripresa in mano la mia vita 
Sbagliando ma L ho fatto e non tornerei mai indietro 

Pensa cosa combineresti  tu con tua moglie all estero vedendola 2 gg al mese


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona può mangiare di gusto le cozze crude, convinta che il limone disinfetti, poi le viene il colera e non dice che le cozze le facevano schifo, ma che alla luce delle conseguenze ora le danno la nausea.


Bah è tutto molto più semplice di cosa pensiate
Non ci amavamo ( anche se la
Psicologa dice che lui mi amava molto ma dentro di se) lui ha scelto la carriera da sempre io mi sono stufata ti un uomo così 
La carriera vivendo via ha messo davanti quella a tutto il resto non parlo di uno che lavora tanto e non torna la sera presto di un uomo che ha una vita da sempre via

Ma cazzo provare ..

Gli voglio bene in qusnto padre dei ragazzi ma è un uomo che non sa amare non ha più amicizie qui non gestisce rapporti  nemmeno con i suoi se non di circostanza 

Sfido qualsiasi donna a stare con un uomo così  vedere quante reggerebbero , credo che dopo un anno sarebbe nuovamente tradito  ma poi trAdito ... Non c'è e via non ci sta mai 
O tradito o accompagnato da donne che lo seguono come un ombra ogni 3/4 anni rinunciano al loro lavoro prego fate pure io non 

Pa: la sua nuova compagna una moldava  molto bella lo ha lasciato
Dopo 4 mesi dicendo che trovava assurdo che non avesse mai un gesto X lei 
Me lo ha raccontato lui 
Notare che sta laggiù con tutto il tempo del mondo a disposizione ..e lui mi ha detto che era troppo pretenziosa !!! Perché desiderava stare con lui ...
Non cambierà mai 

Dovrebbe farsi aiutare ma non lo farà

Mio suocero il nonno dei mie ragazzi non è mai stato a casa nostra non sa neanche dove vadano a scuola i nipoti loro non hanno rapporto con il nonno se no Natale e Pasqua i pranzo in cui chiede come va 
Il mio piccolo gli strappa due baci perché un affettuoso e  gli si fionda addosso e lui diventava tutto rigido quasi infastidito 


Sono fatti così .non sono cattivi non posso dire cattivi assolutamente non fanno del male 
Chiusi anaffettivi e difficilissimi 
Hanno quasi paura dei sentimenti e io da anni ben prima del tradimento io L ho trascinato da terapeuti  parlato cercato 

Lui mi dice ancora adesso che sta bene così X i fatti suoi 

Inpiù L itlalia è una merda  è un paese X vecchi che politicamente un disastro che tanto i ns FILGI se ne andranno un domani che lui ha fatto ciò che tanti dicono ma X paura non fanno
Posso capirlo ma qui non faceva la fame anzi 

Scusate pippone ma Non avete idea così sia stato amarlo..
Sfinente 
Va be buona giornata


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Bah è tutto molto più semplice di cosa pensiate
> Non ci amavamo ( anche se la
> Psicologa dice che lui mi amava molto ma dentro di se) lui ha scelto la carriera da sempre io mi sono stufata ti un uomo così
> La carriera vivendo via ha messo davanti quella a tutto il resto non parlo di uno che lavora tanto e non torna la sera presto di un uomo che ha una vita da sempre via
> ...


Dopo tutti questi anni , se non perdi occasione di spiegare giustificare per me ne sei ancora innamorata . L altro , quello nuovo è un ripiego ... ma è lui L amore della tua vita e lo sai ... leggo molto rammarico nelle tue frasi ... ti giustifichi soprattutto con te per quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non è stato


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggi i tuoi grassetti...quella roba è un peso in valigia.
> 
> E per certi viaggi, serve viaggiar leggeri. Tener solo l'indispensabile.
> 
> Non si sale sull'Everest portandosi la televisione 32 pollici


Hai ragione un peso enorme


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona può mangiare di gusto le cozze crude, convinta che il limone disinfetti, poi le viene il colera e non dice che le cozze le facevano schifo, ma che alla luce delle conseguenze ora le danno la nausea.





francoff ha detto:


> Dopo tutti questi anni , se non perdi occasione di spiegare giustificare per me ne sei ancora innamorata . L altro , quello nuovo è un ripiego ... ma è lui L amore della tua vita e lo sai ... leggo molto rammarico nelle tue frasi ... ti giustifichi soprattutto con te per quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non è stato


No franco mi dispiace rammarico per ciò che eravamo nella mia testa forse 
E ' delusione 
Giustifico perché mi sento giudicata come le vostre donne che hanno tradito con un marito ri vicino e presente per me lo sai impensabile 

Io non sono mai  stata felice con lui


Detto questo Con altro è iniziata come X tutte noi traditori X carità perché qnd inizi queste storie  sei felice appagata sessualmente 
Poi mi sono innamorata 

Volessi lo riprenderei e potrei farlo 

Lo vedo come un fratello sessualmente non mi dice più nulla e non invecchierei mai con un uomo così mai

Non credere  qnd e qui tenta prova con ogni scusa non sono stupida le scuse delle vacanze il suo compleanno X passate gg insieme 
Lo aha nche detto al suo avvocato che lo ha riferito al mio

Mi dispiace persino non amarlo più credimi 

Non vorrei facessi un transfer della tua vita 
Io mi auguro tu sia L amore della vita di tua moglie ma fidati che qnd hai un amante X più mesi ePerché ci sta bene ti piace  scoparci scappi da lui e non è non vedi l'ora arrivi il moento di vederlo ti massaggi di nascosto poche balle e se devi chiudere soffri 
Altro che amore della tua vita a casa ma de che ?????

Io ogni volta ho patito e mi
Mancava come l aria infatti ci ricascavo 

Poi beccati torni all ovile perché parliamoci chiaramente a 40/50 ricominciare mette una paura fottuta a tutti  e tanto amore X il nuovo compagno ma vuoi mettere il timore di ricominciare dirlo ai figli ai parenti impoverirsi economicamente ???
Poi tutti a piangere e rinnegare il tradimento che non era nulla 
Sì certo però ti messaggi mentre stavi con la famiglia nel week end io X prima !
Per quelli mi giustifico con me stessa perché io di fatto ho deciso e mi ripeto i motivi org che il senso di colpa e 'bastardo !!

Anche al mio ex fa paura infatti mi riprenderebbe pensa te dopo tutto sto casino 
Ma non è amore !
Guarda ne ho due amiche stra prese dall amante che si sono fatte dei numeri assurdi e beccate entrambe ora giocano a fare le mogli pentite e nuovamente innamorate 
Poi io so come stanno le cose io come le altre del gruppo ma intanto alle feste nel week sono tutte Pucci Pucci con il marito una cosa a mio giudizio rivoltante e questi  poveracci che mi fanno una gran pena uno su tutti ...ma anche qui non sono donne cattiveria solo hanno messo sul piatto cosa lasciavano e hanno deciso che era meglio state lì perché in fondo è buono mi ama i figli la casa sai che casino se no e bla bla bla e i figli sballottati e gli amici e se poi l altro si stufasse io ho perso tutto è bao bla bla 

Guarda lo avrei pensato pure io se fosse stato qui eh tanto Casini  in meno ma tanti !!
Separarsi è un macello !! Alla fine se non stai malissimo fai cose belle condividi spazi ma chi te lo fa fare ???

solo che io ero innamorata e ricambiata e negli emirati non ci volevo andare X lui non amandolo 

Magari mi andrà male ma voglio provarci con questo uomo perché lo amo per  come è 
Mio marito non lo mai amato X cosa era in Qsti ha ragione lui volevo cambiarlo ..sta qui la differenza 

 C est là vie ma in bocca al lupo


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ho detto di avere ragione ma per stare come stavo dopo tutto quel gli anni ad essere la compagna di un uomo inesistente
> 4 anni di unico manico unico affetto unico uomo con cui condividere
> 
> affettivamente sessualmente mi sono ripresa in mano la mia vita
> ...



la moglie di francoff inconcepibile aver avuto 10 mesi di relazione e essere tornata, tu 4 anni di troiate, dico *4 anni di troiate* e solo perchè hai lasciato tuo marito (ancora marito vero?), sei da assolvere? Carolina, Carolinaaaaa


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No franco mi dispiace rammarico per ciò che eravamo nella mia testa forse
> E ' delusione
> Giustifico perché mi sento giudicata come le vostre donne che hanno tradito con un marito ri vicino e presente per me lo sai impensabile
> 
> ...


Apprezzo la lucidità con cui ti metti in discussione . Riguardo al piacere se sei corsa da lui per mesi e mesi ti dico che la penso come te e così per il seguito . Non voglio fare passi affrettati visto che i figli ne saranno coinvolti . Ma trovo false certe parole anche se capisco il perché le abbia dette . Penso a farfalla che , anche se mai avrebbe distrutto la sua famiglia , lo pensa ancora con dolcezza e malinconia . Come puoi stare con una donna che ti ha preso per il culo per mesi , si infilava di nascosto nel suo letto come una ladra , il ricordo la accompagnerà per sempre . Una donna che non è più mia , lui sarà qui spesso a casa nostra . Vedum


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> la moglie di francoff inconcepibile aver avuto 10 mesi di relazione e essere tornata, tu 4 anni di troiate, dico *4 anni di troiate* e solo perchè hai lasciato tuo marito (ancora marito vero?), sei da assolvere? Carolina, Carolinaaaaa


No ma io non avevo un matrimonio 
Punto


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No ma io non avevo un matrimonio
> Punto



fatti le tue masturbazioni mentali


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Apprezzo la lucidità con cui ti metti in discussione . Riguardo al piacere se sei corsa da lui per mesi e mesi ti dico che la penso come te e così per il seguito . Non voglio fare passi affrettati visto che i figli ne saranno coinvolti . Ma trovo false certe parole anche se capisco il perché le abbia dette . Penso a farfalla che , anche se mai avrebbe distrutto la sua famiglia , lo pensa ancora con dolcezza e malinconia . Come puoi stare con una donna che ti ha preso per il culo per mesi , si infilava di nascosto nel suo letto come una ladra , il ricordo la accompagnerà per sempre . Una donna che non è più mia , lui sarà qui spesso a casa nostra . Vedum


Franco una differenza che devi valutate e che tu la ami e ci stavo bene noi no 
Discutevamo sempre io mi lamentavo di stare sempre sola lui si lamentava di avere una straccia cazzi ..( cosa che ha detto anche della nuova compagna o meglio mai usato Qsti Termini manco con me ma il succo e Questo )

Tu la amavi di un amore che vi rendeva felici 
Noi ci amavamo in un modo errato cercando di cambiarci ...

Prova a ragionare su questo aspetto

Gli esempi che ti faccio delle mie amiche sono dl donne che non amano il marito provano affetto ma se ne lamentano ogni tre X due anche prima dell amante 

Io qnd stavo bene desideravo solo state con lui e i ns figli qste amiche ho anzi 

Ragiona su ciò che avevate magari ..non so io sono troppo sanguinia per dare consigli forse


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> fatti le tue masturbazioni mentali


guatda ho fatto una fatica ad accettare che di fatto avevo un matrimonio borghese che cosa mi dite adesso lascia il tempo che trova 

Mi ha fortificato tutta qsta storia ma capisco che tu che hai L età di mia Mamma  faccia fatica a capire ...
scopa  pure con Le tue amiche imp che tutti si sia più o meno felici no?
Mi auguro che il mio uomo non faccia come te tra 30 anni


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> guatda ho fatto una fatica ad accettare che di fatto avevo un matrimonio borghese che cosa mi dite adesso lascia il tempo che trova
> 
> Mi ha fortificato tutta qsta storia ma capisco che tu che hai L età di mia Mamma  faccia fatica a capire ...
> scopa  pure con Le tue amiche imp che tutti si sia più o meno felici no?
> Mi auguro che il mio uomo non faccia come te tra 30 anni


ti devi preoccupare di te Sanguigna: attenzione al prossimo manico........


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ti devi preoccupare di te Sanguigna: attenzione al prossimo manico........


Ti farò sapere se connetterai ancora


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti farò sapere se connetterai ancora



Carolina quel che tu  sei ero, quel che io sono tu sarai. Medita *ce l'ho solo io*.........


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Apprezzo la lucidità con cui ti metti in discussione . Riguardo al piacere se sei corsa da lui per mesi e mesi ti dico che la penso come te e così per il seguito . Non voglio fare passi affrettati visto che i figli ne saranno coinvolti . Ma trovo false certe parole anche se capisco il perché le abbia dette . Penso a farfalla che , anche se mai avrebbe distrutto la sua famiglia , lo pensa ancora con dolcezza e malinconia . Come puoi stare con una donna che ti ha preso per il culo per mesi , si infilava di nascosto nel suo letto come una ladra , il ricordo la accompagnerà per sempre . Una donna che non è più mia , lui sarà qui spesso a casa nostra . Vedum


Guarda io non so come si sentisse tua moglie leggo [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] e non mi ci ritrovo per esempio,
Io vedevo lui e stavo bene non ci sono dubbi ma passato il momento insieme io volevo e desideravo tornare a casa mia.
Sono sempre rimasta molto lucida su quello che sentivo per entrambi e coglievo le differenze. 
Provo per lui un gran affetto e lui lo sa. 
Ma quando ero con mio marito a letto, a cena, in giro ovunque io ero con mio marito. 
Tra un weekend con mio marito e uno con lui non ho mai avuto dubbi su cosa avessi scelto.
Se mio marito mi chiedeva di uscire e avevo un appuntamento con lui saltava l'appuntamento e non per dovere o per obbligo e senza rimpianti proprio.
Lui sarà spesso a casa vostra se lei o tu lo farete entrare. Ma questo dipende da voi.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda io non so come si sentisse tua moglie leggo @_Carola_ e non mi ci ritrovo per esempio,
> Io vedevo lui e stavo bene non ci sono dubbi ma passato il momento insieme io volevo e desideravo tornare a casa mia.
> Sono sempre rimasta molto lucida su quello che sentivo per entrambi e coglievo le differenze.
> Provo per lui un gran affetto e lui lo sa.
> ...



farfallina scusa l' OT ma non eri in fase di separazione? Ricordo male?


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda io non so come si sentisse tua moglie leggo [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] e non mi ci ritrovo per esempio,
> Io vedevo lui e stavo bene non ci sono dubbi ma passato il momento insieme io volevo e desideravo tornare a casa mia.
> Sono sempre rimasta molto lucida su quello che sentivo per entrambi e coglievo le differenze.
> Provo per lui un gran affetto e lui lo sa.
> ...


Per piacere ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi ... perché tuo marito non lo sa e allora puoi giocare con i distinguo . E comunque io vorrei una compagna mia a 360 gradi non a 270


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda io non so come si sentisse tua moglie leggo [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] e non mi ci ritrovo per esempio,
> Io vedevo lui e stavo bene non ci sono dubbi ma passato il momento insieme io volevo e desideravo tornare a casa mia.
> Sono sempre rimasta molto lucida su quello che sentivo per entrambi e coglievo le differenze.
> Provo per lui un gran affetto e lui lo sa.
> ...


Eccetto che figata così farfalla 
Perché non ci pensiamo tutti in effetti

Forse certi matrimoni funzionano a 3....
Forse farfalla ha trovato la soluzione perché no ..molti pensano sia la
Soluzione eh né hanno scritto terapisti specialisti 

Basta non togliere nulla a Casa e lasciare i terzi fuori dall uscio ...ma farfalla qnto te la racconti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> farfallina scusa l' OT ma non eri in fase di separazione? Ricordo male?


Scusa se non rispondo


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se non rispondo



Liberissima.....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per piacere ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi ... perché tuo marito non lo sa e allora puoi giocare con i distinguo . E comunque io vorrei una compagna mia a 360 gradi non a 270


Ora ce l'hai
Pensa a questo per quanto possibile


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Eccetto che figata così farfalla
> Perché non ci pensiamo tutti in effetti
> 
> Forse certi matrimoni funzionano a 3....
> ...


Se vuoi travisare quello che ho scritto fai pure 
L'ironia te la puoi mettere in tasca
Non ho scritto MAI in sei anni che quello che ho fatto é giusto o che il mio sia il matrimonio ideale
E MAI una volta mi hai letto consigliare a qualcuno quello che ho fatto o di tradire
Quindi davvero Carola o siamo qui a confrontarci o altrimenti tranquilla che mi levo dalle scatole


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi travisare quello che ho scritto fai pure
> L'ironia te la puoi mettere in tasca
> Non ho scritto MAI in sei anni che quello che ho fatto é giusto o che il mio sia il matrimonio ideale
> E MAI una volta mi hai letto consigliare a qualcuno quello che ho fatto o di tradire
> Quindi davvero Carola o siamo qui a confrontarci o altrimenti tranquilla che mi levo dalle scatole


Perché litigate ?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché litigate ?


Discutiamo 
Sono anni che discutiamo. Tutto a posto


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi travisare quello che ho scritto fai pure
> L'ironia te la puoi mettere in tasca
> Non ho scritto MAI in sei anni che quello che ho fatto é giusto o che il mio sia il matrimonio ideale
> E MAI una volta mi hai letto consigliare a qualcuno quello che ho fatto o di tradire
> Quindi davvero Carola o siamo qui a confrontarci o altrimenti tranquilla che mi levo dalle scatole


Ma ti leggi ?

Dico ti leggi?

Io ti dico cosa penso punto e certe cose  non posso sentirle 
Anche se so che tu ci credi X prima 

Farfalla riprenditi in mano la tua vita se puoi anche se è difficile


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché litigate ?


Perché mi fa sorridere come se la sa raccontare
Credo sarebbe molto più felice se affrontasse davvero i suoi problemi poi faccia lei 

Torno a lavorare baci a tutti


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora ce l'hai
> Pensa a questo per quanto possibile


Non riesci più a fidarti neppure se ti dicono che la neve e' bianca


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma ti leggi ?
> 
> Dico ti leggi?
> 
> ...


Già fatto grazie


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non riesci più a fidarti neppure se ti dicono che la neve e' bianca


È passato troppo poco tempo ed é comprensibilissimo. Non avere fretta. Goditi anche l'incazzatura ne hai diritto


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quando ero con mio marito a letto, a cena, in giro ovunque io ero con mio marito.
> Tra un weekend con mio marito e uno con lui non ho mai avuto dubbi su cosa avessi scelto.
> Se mio marito mi chiedeva di uscire e avevo un appuntamento con lui saltava l'appuntamento e non per dovere o per obbligo e senza rimpianti proprio.


È un concetto talmente elementare che potrebbe capirlo anche il gatto, e mi stupisco sempre di quanto possa risultare scioccante o incomprensibile

Quando scrivo "comprensibile" non sto scrivendo "meraviglioso"

Capisco possa suscitare sdegno

NON capisco come possa risultare incomprensibile


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Detto questo *Con altro è iniziata come X tutte noi traditori X carità perché qnd inizi queste storie  sei felice appagata sessualmente
> Poi mi sono innamorata *
> 
> Volessi lo riprenderei e potrei farlo
> ...



Direi... perfetto.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Direi... perfetto.



azz' non lo amava e ha fatto tre figli se l'amava ci faceva una squadra di calcio con tutta la panchina?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> azz' non lo amava e ha fatto tre figli se l'amava ci faceva una squadra di calcio con tutta la panchina?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh.. in effetti... 

Io ormai è da almeno 10 anni che quando una mi dice che mi ama, mi tocco i coglioni


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha descritto perfettamente il tradimento quando è compreso di innamoramento.
In altre occasioni probabilmente non è così e ci sono altri equilibri di coppia basati su altre esigenze.
Ma quando chi ha tradito si è innamorato dell'amante, è inutile farsi troppi film che ritorni l'illusione del grande amore di prima, per tutti e due.
Se si sta insieme ugualmente lo si fa per altre ragioni, non per questo.
Probabilmente perché come ha detto Carola a 50 anni è difficile rifarsi una vita e perché non è poi tanto male la compagnia di una persona con cui c'è e c'è stata comunque molta intimità e perché separarsi non è una prospettiva allettante.
Almeno finché non arriva un altro innamoramento che rimette in discussione tutto di nuovo.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> azz' non lo amava e ha fatto tre figli se l'amava ci faceva una squadra di calcio con tutta la panchina?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Capirai che novità...
I figli si fanno spesso per avere una famiglia, mica perché si ama follemente il coniuge...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Carola ha descritto perfettamente il tradimento quando è compreso di innamoramento.
> In altre occasioni probabilmente non è così e ci sono altri equilibri di coppia basati su altre esigenze.
> Ma quando chi ha tradito si è innamorato dell'amante, è inutile farsi troppi film che ritorni l'illusione del grande amore di prima, per tutti e due.
> Se si sta insieme ugualmente lo si fa per altre ragioni, non per questo.
> ...


Le donne con cui ho tradito si son quasi tutte innamorate di me (così han detto)

Ho creduto solo alla prima


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Carola ha descritto perfettamente il tradimento quando è compreso di innamoramento.
> In altre occasioni probabilmente non è così e ci sono altri equilibri di coppia basati su altre esigenze.
> Ma quando chi ha tradito si è innamorato dell'amante, è inutile farsi troppi film che ritorni l'illusione del grande amore di prima, per tutti e due.
> Se si sta insieme ugualmente lo si fa per altre ragioni, non per questo.
> ...


Sempre che non realizzi che se l'è raccontata sull'innamoramento


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le donne con cui ho tradito si son tutte innamorate di me (così han detto)
> 
> Ho creduto solo alla prima


Tu non credi più nell'innamoramento, forse perché temi di innamorarti.
Ho la sensazione che tu voglia mantenere le distanze.
Con la prima probabilmente ancora non era così evidente la cosa.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre che non realizzi che se l'è raccontata sull'innamoramento



Lo capisci però.
E' difficile barare sulle emozioni che si provano.
Se sono forti...


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lo capisci però.
> E' difficile barare sulle emozioni che si provano.
> Se sono forti...


Forti quanto vuoi, ma se non hanno compimento di che amore stiamo parlando?
Personalmente ci andrei coi piedi di piombo a dichiarare amori in giro quando in realtà per essi non sarei disposto a sacrificare aspetti puramente egoisti.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Tu non credi più nell'innamoramento, forse perché temi di innamorarti.
> Ho la sensazione che tu voglia mantenere le distanze.
> Con la prima probabilmente ancora non era così evidente la cosa.


No no.. io ci credo eccome.

E anche nell'amore

Ma credo nella sua "provvisorietà"

Chi lo dice spesso lo dice con tono di "eternità"

A quel tono non credo


----------



## mistral (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le donne con cui ho tradito si son quasi tutte innamorate di me (così han detto)
> 
> Ho creduto solo alla prima


Molto spesso la sensazione di innamoramento è circoscritta nel recinto di quella relazione.Si alimenta di situazioni fuori dalla realtà.
Una volta scoperto non credo che si tirino i remi in barca solo per paraculaggine ,ma è quella storia alla luce del sole che assume forme sconosciute e non sempre gradevoli.
Venire alla luce comporta anche l'emersione di particolari che non si vedevano o non si volevano vedere.
In primis l'essere scoperti  comporta il rapportarsi con grossi problemi da risolvere e in una storia ludica,leggera ,con le farfalle nello stomaco la parola "problema da risolvere" non trova collocazione e di colpo si viene sbattuti giù dalle nuvole.In quei frangenti i due amanti escono allo scoperto anche per pararsi il deretano e volano frasi e comportamenti poco simpatici.E magari ci si accorge che amore è altro.
Diversa è la relazione finalizzata ad uscire da una situazione precedente che ci sta stretta e che si ha intenzione di finire con o senza l'amante.In quel caso,inconsciamente fin da subito non si cerca la scopata ma si cercano anche affinità su altri piani.
Se ti trovi e cerchi per qualche scopata alla fine probabilmente quello sara il valore che darai e ti verrà dato  anche se condito nel mentre da parole d'amore.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. io ci credo eccome.
> 
> E anche nell'amore
> 
> ...


quoto.   Dopo le farfalle viene la vita vera, e qui bisogna trovare un equilibrio che possa far proseguire un rapporto. Se invece si vuole sempre farfalline che volano e girano si arriva alla delusione e tutto si sfascia.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Molto spesso la sensazione di innamoramento è circoscritta nel recinto di quella relazione.Si alimenta di situazioni fuori dalla realtà.
> Una volta scoperto non credo che si tirino i remi in barca solo per paraculaggine ,ma è quella storia alla luce del sole che assume forme sconosciute e non sempre gradevoli.
> Venire alla luce comporta anche l'emersione di particolari che non si vedevano o non si volevano vedere.
> In primis l'essere scoperti  comporta il rapportarsi con grossi problemi da risolvere e in una storia ludica,leggera ,con le farfalle nello stomaco la parola "problema da risolvere" non trova collocazione e di colpo si viene sbattuti giù dalle nuvole.In quei frangenti i due amanti escono allo scoperto anche per pararsi il deretano e volano frasi e comportamenti poco simpatici.E magari ci si accorge che amore è altro.
> ...


Verissimo!


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> È passato troppo poco tempo ed é comprensibilissimo. Non avere fretta. Goditi anche l'incazzatura ne hai diritto


Beh,godere di un'incazzatura....
Tutto sto divertimento non ce lo vedo..


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> quoto.   Dopo le farfalle viene la vita vera, e qui bisogna trovare un equilibrio che possa far proseguire un rapporto. Se invece si vuole sempre farfalline che volano e girano si arriva alla delusione e tutto si sfascia.


È vero

A volte noto una incapacità di "godere" del provvisorio.

Incapacità che ho avuto anche io, peraltro

Per "godere" bisogna quasi come pensare forzatamente che duri in eterno.

Un po' come la "sicurezza" del posto fisso


----------



## Divì (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta cercando di ridimensionare ai suoi occhi e a quelli di franco la storia.
> Io non credo a tutta questa gente che ha pensato di lasciare il compagno per l'amante . Chi lo pensa lo fa
> Chi non lo fa sta colorando la storia con la parola amore per giustificare se stessa e arriva anche a pensare di lasciare il compagno perché se si convince di amare l'altro almeno puô giustificare quello che sta facendo


Mamma come ti quoto!!


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,godere di un'incazzatura....
> Tutto sto divertimento non ce lo vedo..




divertimento forse no, ma un pò di sadismo?:cattivik:


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Molto spesso la sensazione di innamoramento è circoscritta nel recinto di quella relazione.Si alimenta di situazioni fuori dalla realtà.
> Una volta scoperto non credo che si tirino i remi in barca solo per paraculaggine ,ma è quella storia alla luce del sole che assume forme sconosciute e non sempre gradevoli.
> Venire alla luce comporta anche l'emersione di particolari che non si vedevano o non si volevano vedere.
> In primis l'essere scoperti  comporta il rapportarsi con grossi problemi da risolvere e in una storia ludica,leggera ,con le farfalle nello stomaco la parola "problema da risolvere" non trova collocazione e di colpo si viene sbattuti giù dalle nuvole.In quei frangenti i due amanti escono allo scoperto anche per pararsi il deretano e volano frasi e comportamenti poco simpatici.E magari ci si accorge che amore è altro.
> ...


Infatti tutto dipende dalle pretese intrinseche di certi rapporti. Dipende, una relazione clandestina può celare sentimenti veri e determinanti....ma anche no, e troppo spesso direi. Ma questa differenza viene fuori, manco a dirlo, solo quando per un motivo o per l'altro quella bolla scoppia.


----------



## Divì (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Apprezzo la lucidità con cui ti metti in discussione . Riguardo al piacere se sei corsa da lui per mesi e mesi ti dico che la penso come te e così per il seguito . Non voglio fare passi affrettati visto che i figli ne saranno coinvolti . Ma trovo false certe parole anche se capisco il perché le abbia dette . Penso a farfalla che , anche se mai avrebbe distrutto la sua famiglia , lo pensa ancora con dolcezza e malinconia . Come puoi stare con una donna che ti ha preso per il culo per mesi , si infilava di nascosto nel suo letto come una ladra , il ricordo la accompagnerà per sempre . Una donna che non è più mia , lui sarà qui spesso a casa nostra . Vedum


Ingegnere, hai ragione, 1 + 1 fa sempre due. Ma i sentimenti e le emozioni non sono numeri. Hai deciso di stare, vedere e riprovarci. Come ti ho già detto, non sarà una passeggiata di salute, ma è anche vero che solo il tempo e una aperta comunicazione ti permetterà di capire e guardare da una diversa prospettiva le cose. Sempre in modo razionale, perché la ragione non deve mancare.

Farfalla lo pensa con dolcezza e malinconia, ma lei non ha avuto il colera a causa delle cozze. Tua moglie, mio marito, sì.

Per cui prova a pensare che le cozze erano buone ma non le mangia più e se le ricorda ancora le vengono in mente i mali di pancia.

Col tempo anche tu ti distaccherai da questi pensieri e da questi ricordi: ovviamente se le cose andranno bene tra voi. E non sarà un percorso lineare. E' successo da così poco......


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

Capisco che è passato poco tempo ma L analisi di Carola e Danny sono realistiche


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un concetto talmente elementare che potrebbe capirlo anche il gatto, e mi stupisco sempre di quanto possa risultare scioccante o incomprensibile
> 
> Quando scrivo "comprensibile" non sto scrivendo "meraviglioso"
> 
> ...


Ok comprensibile ma altradito può stare bene? A me no . Siamo una coppia ed a un certo momento siamo diventati un trio , a mia insaputa . Con tutto quello che comporta il mio esserne all oscuro . Bugie e quant altro . Poi se mi dici che non mi faceva mancare nulla a casa e' vero ... ma questo mi rende ancora più scettico vista la capicita' di sdoppiare .


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Carola ha descritto perfettamente il tradimento quando è compreso di innamoramento.
> In altre occasioni probabilmente non è così e ci sono altri equilibri di coppia basati su altre esigenze.
> Ma quando chi ha tradito si è innamorato dell'amante, è inutile farsi troppi film che ritorni l'illusione del grande amore di prima, per tutti e due.
> Se si sta insieme ugualmente lo si fa per altre ragioni, non per questo.
> ...


Il problema in questi casi credo siano le bandiere

In nome dell'amore (bandiera) ho seguito certi percorsi, questo spiega molti approcci infastiditi o intolleranti, peraltro

Un mio amico si separò così, mettendosi con l'amante "in nome" dell'amore

Mi scassava i coglioni continuamente, e mi dava "lezioni" di amore

Ci vedevamo regolarmente x motivi sportivi

A un certo punto iniziò a tacere

Dopo un mesetto gli chiesi: ma allora? Come va con la Gina? ( nome di fantasia)

Mi rispose con un laconico: " i sogni sono finiti"


----------



## Divì (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco che è passato poco tempo ma L analisi di Carola e Danny sono realistiche



Sono realistiche ma non adatte a tutti. Ognuno racconta di sé, non credi?

La moglie di Danny non è tua moglie, e nemmeno Carola. Io concordo con [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] e anche con [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION].

Poi, per carità, può darsi che fra due anni o tre vedrai che non ne è valsa la pena. O che sei approdato alle conclusioni di Danny. Almeno ci hai provato. Staresti meglio se troncassi? TI tornerebbe la fiducia nelle donne e nell'umanità? Riacquisteresti l'innocenza che hai perduto?


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono realistiche ma non adatte a tutti. Ognuno racconta di sé, non credi?
> 
> La moglie di Danny non è tua moglie, e nemmeno Carola. Io concordo con [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] e anche con [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION].
> 
> Poi, per carità, può darsi che fra due anni o tre vedrai che non ne è valsa la pena. O che sei approdato alle conclusioni di Danny. Almeno ci hai provato. Staresti meglio se troncassi? TI tornerebbe la fiducia nelle donne e nell'umanità? Riacquisteresti l'innocenza che hai perduto?


Ho ragionato in termini generali .  Da quello che percepisco da me , non da lei , non ne vale più la pena . Quello che c era non ci sarà più e io vorrei quello con lei e non altro . Con un' altra , con L animo più sereno ripartendo da zero e non su delle macerie può essere che ritrovi certi slanci e fiducia . Comunque è presto .


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Ok comprensibile ma altradito può stare bene? A me no . Siamo una coppia ed a un certo momento siamo diventati un trio , a mia insaputa . Con tutto quello che comporta il mio esserne all oscuro . Bugie e quant altro . Poi se mi dici che non mi faceva mancare nulla a casa e' vero ... ma questo mi rende ancora più scettico vista la capicita' di sdoppiare .


Certo che, da tradito, non mi sta bene nemmeno a me!

Io non volevo mica dire che deve stare bene, ma qui possiamo evidentemente soffermarci sulla comprensibilità.

Quando uno ha compreso è giusto faccia i suoi passi in perfetta autonomia, per il suo benessere

Ma comprendere credo sia importante (che non vuol dire affatto giustificare, peraltro)


----------



## francoff (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che non mi sta bene nemmeno a me!
> 
> Io non volevo mica dire che deve stare bene, ma qui possiamo evidentemente soffermarci sulla comprensibilità.
> 
> ...


Non mi pare ci sia molto da comprendere e' tutto molto lineare


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Non mi pare ci sia molto da comprendere e' tutto molto lineare


Questo lo devi decidere te

Io ti posso dire che x come la vedo io, il poter parlare con donne "traditrici" che potrebbero incarnare la controfigura di tua moglie oggi come oggi, è una risorsa straordinaria che sfrutterei completamente, nei tuoi panni

Io a suo tempo non ho avuto questo beneficio.

Le mie interlocutrice erano tutte bravone che han solo Spalato merda dove volevo io

A conti fatti e col senno di poi, non m hanno "aiutato" da una sega..


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. io ci credo eccome.
> 
> E anche nell'amore
> 
> ...


L'innamoramento infatti è sempre provvisorio.
Dura quel che deve durare.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ingegnere, hai ragione, 1 + 1 fa sempre due. Ma i sentimenti e le emozioni non sono numeri. Hai deciso di stare, vedere e riprovarci. Come ti ho già detto, non sarà una passeggiata di salute, ma è anche vero che solo il tempo e una aperta comunicazione ti permetterà di capire e guardare da una diversa prospettiva le cose. Sempre in modo razionale, perché la ragione non deve mancare.
> 
> Farfalla lo pensa con dolcezza e malinconia, ma lei non ha avuto il colera a causa delle cozze. Tua moglie, mio marito, sì.
> 
> ...


Brava!


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento infatti è sempre provvisorio.
> Dura quel che deve durare.


Tutto è provvisorio a questo mondo

E ci piace dimenticarcelo, troppo spesso.

Di definitivo ci son solo certi ruoli


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema in questi casi credo siano le bandiere
> 
> In nome dell'amore (bandiera) ho seguito certi percorsi, questo spiega molti approcci infastiditi o intolleranti, peraltro
> 
> ...


Eh certo...
Ma infatti quanti amanti, pur innamorati e accesi di passione, lasciano la stabilità del matrimonio che hanno?
Più o meno tutti noi siamo consapevoli che certe emozioni hanno una scadenza, che sono belle da vivere ma prima o poi finiscono. Che una relazione extraconiugale regala emozioni che una relazione ufficiale non può dare.
Che se la coppia si basa solo sulle emozioni scambiate, sulla vitalità delle passioni, finirà non appena esse cessano.
Chi è consapevole di queste cose, più o meno tutti, non lascia mai se sta comunque bene a casa.
Certo, se a casa è un disastro, può essere l'occasione per tentare di rifarsi una vita.
Altrimenti... beh, i sognatori ci sono e ci saranno sempre...


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho ragionato in termini generali .  Da quello che percepisco da me , non da lei , non ne vale più la pena . Quello che c era non ci sarà più e io vorrei quello con lei e non altro . Con un' altra , con L animo più sereno ripartendo da zero e non su delle macerie può essere che ritrovi certi slanci e fiducia . *Comunque è presto* .


Sì, è presto.


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh certo...
> Ma infatti quanti amanti, pur innamorati e accesi di passione, lasciano la stabilità del matrimonio che hanno?
> Più o meno tutti noi siamo consapevoli che certe emozioni hanno una scadenza, che sono belle da vivere ma prima o poi finiscono. Che una relazione extraconiugale regala emozioni che una relazione ufficiale non può dare.
> Che se la coppia si basa solo sulle emozioni scambiate, sulla vitalità delle passioni, finirà non appena esse cessano.
> ...


Capito,quindi?
Sono sognatori...
Beh,messa così,devo ammettere ha anche un che di romantico...


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ok comprensibile ma altradito può stare bene? A me no . Siamo una coppia ed a un certo momento siamo diventati un trio , a mia insaputa . Con tutto quello che comporta il mio esserne all oscuro . Bugie e quant altro . Poi se mi dici che non mi faceva mancare nulla a casa e' vero ... ma questo mi rende ancora più scettico vista la capicita' di sdoppiare .



E' difficile capire adesso quello di cui tu hai bisogno realmente, Francoff.
Può anche essere che la coppia che uscirà da questo percorso - faticoso per tutti e due - potrà essere ugualmente soddisfacente per entrambi. Non sarà la coppia di prima, questo lo devi mettere in conto, non devi illuderti.
Come potrai essere consapevole che non ti basterà e ti troverai senza rimpianti a decidere della tua vita.
Ora è dura capirlo, troppe emozioni contrastanti in gioco.


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. in effetti...
> 
> Io ormai è da almeno 10 anni che quando una mi dice che mi ama, mi tocco i coglioni


Ma io L ho amato e anche tanto e lui lo sa
Anche lui a modo suo 

Poi le differenze le difficoltà La logistica ci anno allontanati per sempre

Cioè tu Comprendi  più una o uno che amano e scopano in giro ma non fa mancare nulla a casa (da vedere poi )ad es piuttosto che un amore che finisce ?

Cioè  tutti pronti qui a sparare su un amore finito e non credere possibile ci sta stato amore prima ma comprendere chi di inganna ripetutamente ?
Figo davvero !


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> azz' non lo amava e ha fatto tre figli se l'amava ci faceva una squadra di calcio con tutta la panchina?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione dovrei imparare da te Che ami la
tua mogliettina e la rispetti

Te le scopi  mentre è a fare la spesa o in posta o hai la decenza di uscire di casa?


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Capirai che novità...
> I figli si fanno spesso per avere una famiglia, mica perché si ama follemente il coniuge...


L ho amato molto danny
Credimi 
Nel modo sbagliato forse
Ma lo sa anche lui


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre che non realizzi che se l'è raccontata sull'innamoramento


Mi sono messa tanto in discussione su qst
E tu ? Che è finita perché si è ammalato cosa dici ?


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. io ci credo eccome.
> 
> E anche nell'amore
> 
> ...


Ho messo in conto anche la provvisorietà ma ne vale comunque la pena


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'innamoramento infatti è sempre provvisorio.
> Dura quel che deve durare.


Infatti
Poi subentra altro 
Il mio nuovo rapporto non è semplice X ovvie ragioni 
Ci sono equilibri figli poco tempo perché lavoriamo e abbiamo appunto i figli come priorità 
Lui deve accettare cose di me non facili ed io di lui 
Il tempo ci dirà , ma sono felice di costruire qualcosa di bello adesso o almeno privarci con tutta me stessa


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' difficile capire adesso quello di cui tu hai bisogno realmente, Francoff.
> Può anche essere che la coppia che uscirà da questo percorso - faticoso per tutti e due - potrà essere ugualmente soddisfacente per entrambi. Non sarà la coppia di prima, questo lo devi mettere in conto, non devi illuderti.
> Come potrai essere consapevole che non ti basterà e ti troverai senza rimpianti a decidere della tua vita.
> Ora è dura capirlo, troppe emozioni contrastanti in gioco.


Analisi perfetta .


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai ragione dovrei imparare da te Che ami la
> tua mogliettina e la rispetti
> 
> Te le scopi  mentre è a fare la spesa o in posta o hai la decenza di uscire di casa?



Ricordati sempre che io sono porcellino.......


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ricordati sempre che io sono porcellino.......


Lo so lo so
Tanto fortunata tua moglie ma secondo me lo sa anche lei e lascia correre ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mamma come ti quoto!!


Adoro quando lo fai


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi sono messa tanto in discussione su qst
> E tu ? Che è finita perché si è ammalato cosa dici ?


Che non lo amavo lo sapevo allora lo so adesso. 
Infatti tu che hai capito di amarlo hai fatto una scelta che a me non è passata mai per la testa. Parlo di chi si dichiara innamorata dell'altro ma poi resta
E non sono convinta che sia sempre una questione di comodo ma un non ammettere che l'altro è stato una scelta egoistica mossa da emozioni ecc ma meglio celare tutto sotto l'amore per giustificarsi e uscirne meglio
Io almeno questo me lo sono risparmiata


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo so lo so
> Tanto fortunata tua moglie ma secondo me lo sa anche lei e lascia correre ...


ottimale no?
tu arrovellati nei problemi........anche il  figlio che accusa il padre:lo hai addestrato a dovere.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non lo amavo lo sapevo allora lo so adesso.
> Infatti tu che hai capito di amarlo hai fatto una scelta che a me non è passata mai per la testa. Parlo di chi si dichiara innamorata dell'altro ma poi resta
> E non sono convinta che sia sempre una questione di comodo ma un non ammettere che l'altro è stato una scelta egoistica mossa da emozioni ecc ma meglio celare tutto sotto l'amore per giustificarsi e uscirne meglio
> Io almeno questo me lo sono risparmiata



Ten' o' cor' into' zuccher'


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Comunque con la nuova cassazione sul divorzio ci si penserà una volta di più a separarsi vedrete 
L interesse economico si farà sentire 

Io non ho chiesto assegno X me anche se C era una tale disparità di entrate che ne avrei avuto diritto ma ho preferito così 
Ovviamente X i ragazzi si
Mio ex marito vuole invece farlo perché sostiene che la sua carriera sia stata agevolata dal fatto che io mi occupassi  di tutto rallentando la mia crescita 
Ma all epoca scelsi volontariamente di non girare troppo il piacere nel poter stare con i bimbi almeno dalle 18 era anche mio 

Non accetterò ovviamente ma mi ha fatto piacere lo abbia pensato 

Penso però a quelle mamme che hanno fatto scelte diverse stando a casa o accettando lavori diciamo meno gratificanti per poter educare e seguire i ragazzi 
Non è giusto nel loro caso come non è corretto chi spela gli ex coniugi ...


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non lo amavo lo sapevo allora lo so adesso.
> Infatti tu che hai capito di amarlo hai fatto una scelta che a me non è passata mai per la testa. Parlo di chi si dichiara innamorata dell'altro ma poi resta
> E non sono convinta che sia sempre una questione di comodo ma un non ammettere che l'altro è stato una scelta egoistica mossa da emozioni ecc ma meglio celare tutto sotto l'amore per giustificarsi e uscirne meglio
> Io almeno questo me lo sono risparmiata


Va bene hai ragione farfalla ti sei mossa così X anni solo perché in preda alle emozioni 
Vogliamo aggiungere che comunque sia non C era storia tra voi di un futuro per dirla tutta tutta ?


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ottimale no?
> tu arrovellati nei problemi........anche il  figlio che accusa il padre:lo hai addestrato a dovere.


Non ti permettere pezzo di cretino
Non ti permettere che se avessi voluto età un attimo .
Con qsta da me non avrai più una risposta vecchio porco .
Non permetterti di giudicare i miei figli e me come madre .


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ti permettere pezzo di cretino
> Non ti permettere che se avessi voluto età un attimo .
> Con qsta da me non avrai più una risposta vecchio porco .
> Non permetterti di giudicare i miei figli e me come madre .




Calmina Carolina, calmina. Tutti giudicano anche se dicono il contrario:IPOCRITA!!!!!!


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Non ci si deve permettere di giudicare una come madre e in una situazione delicata come un ragazzino a cui manca il padre X ovvi motivi 

Il mio unico desiderio X lui e che il padre torni ad essere vicino 

Non si dovrebbe neanche permettere neanche un rimbambito arrigante come blaise

Che schifo


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Calmina Carolina, calmina. Tutti giudicano anche se dicono il contrario:IPOCRITA!!!!!!


Fai schifo .


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ci si deve permettere di giudicare una come madre e in una situazione delicata come un ragazzino a cui manca il padre X ovvi motivi
> 
> Il mio unico desiderio X lui e che il padre torni ad essere vicino
> 
> ...



alle volte cara carolina la verità fa male.............io non scendo al tuo livello anche perchè sei una "pucchiacchella" presuntuosa.


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> alle volte cara carolina la verità fa male.............io non scendo al tuo livello anche perchè sei una "pucchiacchella" presuntuosa.


Pensa cosa vuoi


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Pensa cosa vuoi



lo so, fino a prova contraria siamo in democrazia. Io continuo cara Carolina, hai già detto di ignorarmi mavedo che disattendi sempre, come mai? ti rode?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Ma io L ho amato e anche tanto e lui lo sa
> Anche lui a modo suo
> 
> Poi le differenze le difficoltà La logistica ci anno allontanati per sempre
> ...


Ma no..  .. io parlavo di me..

E comprendo i "meccanismi" , non scendo sulle persone

Quando dico che comprendo, non vuol dire che dico che è bravo

Comprendo anche che un extracomunitario "accolto" e poi lasciato in mezzo alla strada senza un tetto ne un lavoro, vada a rubare.

Non dico che ha fatto bene a rubare, "comprendo" che quel meccanismo si sia attivato.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho messo in conto anche la provvisorietà ma ne vale comunque la pena


Ma non era una battuta maliziosa sul tuo rapporto..:rotfl:

Non ti sentire subito chiamata in causa... Carola!
 :rotfl: :rotfl:

E forza Juve!  (Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] :rotfl: )

[video=youtube;0rArf-nMU_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rArf-nMU_k[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Va bene hai ragione farfalla ti sei mossa così X anni solo perché in preda alle emozioni
> Vogliamo aggiungere che comunque sia non C era storia tra voi di un futuro per dirla tutta tutta ?


Assolutamente. Mai pensato a un futuro di coppia insieme. Veramente nemmeno di passarci un weekend. L'avrei ucciso o lui ucciso me


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente. *Mai pensato a un futuro di coppia insieme.* Veramente nemmeno di passarci un weekend. L'avrei ucciso o lui ucciso me




anatema!!!! ma come ti fai un amante e non ci vuoi vivere assieme?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> azz' non lo amava e ha fatto tre figli se l'amava ci faceva una squadra di calcio con tutta la panchina?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi spieghi, cortesemente, che problemi hai?
Tu dichiari che tradisci da sempre e tra l'altro lo dichiari con un certo orgoglio.
Poi attacchi ogni donna che ha avuto una relazione, anche con termini volgari del tutto ingiustificati, con sarcasmo e disprezzo.
Un atteggiamento del genere non l'hanno nemmeno coloro che sono stati traditi ieri.


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi sono messa tanto in discussione su qst
> E tu ? Che è finita perché si è ammalato cosa dici ?


Non lo sapevo!!!
Per questo hanno sospeso le attività?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi, cortesemente, che problemi hai?
> Tu dichiari che tradisci da sempre e tra l'altro lo dichiari con un certo orgoglio.
> Poi attacchi ogni donna che ha avuto una relazione, anche con termini volgari del tutto ingiustificati, con sarcasmo e disprezzo.
> Un atteggiamento del genere non l'hanno nemmeno coloro che sono stati traditi ieri.



Volgare chi mi risponde, io non ho nessun problema TU?


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> L ho amato molto danny
> Credimi
> Nel modo sbagliato forse
> Ma lo sa anche lui


Credo tu sia sincera. Sì.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

Posso chiedere la cortesia di evitare di entrare nei dettagli della mia storia? Grazie


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi, cortesemente, che problemi hai?
> Tu dichiari che tradisci da sempre e tra l'altro lo dichiari con un certo orgoglio.
> Poi attacchi ogni donna che ha avuto una relazione, anche con termini volgari del tutto ingiustificati, con sarcasmo e disprezzo.
> Un atteggiamento del genere non l'hanno nemmeno coloro che sono stati traditi ieri.


Apprezzare le donne per quello che danno  (servono) non esclude affatto che le si possa disprezzare per quello che sono.
Non vedo contrasto infatti nell'atteggiamento di Blaise. 
Molto rancore e disistima verso le donne si'.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh certo...
> Ma infatti quanti amanti, pur innamorati e accesi di passione, lasciano la stabilità del matrimonio che hanno?
> Più o meno tutti noi siamo consapevoli che certe emozioni hanno una scadenza, che sono belle da vivere ma prima o poi finiscono. Che una relazione extraconiugale regala emozioni che una relazione ufficiale non può dare.
> Che se la coppia si basa solo sulle emozioni scambiate, sulla vitalità delle passioni, finirà non appena esse cessano.
> ...


Pensare di buttare per aria tutto da adulti, per emozioni che da un quindicenne ci aspetteremmo che vagliasse prima di una decisione, è una follia da irresponsabili.


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiedere la cortesia di evitare di entrare nei dettagli della mia storia? Grazie


Sorry


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Apprezzare le donne per quello che danno  (servono) non esclude affatto che le si possa disprezzare per quello che sono.
> Non vedo contrasto infatti nell'atteggiamento di Blaise.
> *Molto rancore e disistima verso le donne si'*.




Toppato. Non verso le donne, forse *verso alcune donne* caro il mio danny. Se volete sentire quello che più vi aggrada, con smancerie letterarie, fate pure. Sembra che anche Bruschetta abbia detto che si è troppo autorefenziali, o sbaglio? Lo dicevo io e sono passato per il troglodita di turno..........rimitivo:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Apprezzare le donne per quello che danno  (servono) non esclude affatto che le si possa disprezzare per quello che sono.
> Non vedo contrasto infatti nell'atteggiamento di Blaise.
> Molto rancore e disistima verso le donne si'.


Io vedo una volgarità profonda e un disprezzo nei confronti delle donne che deriverà da problemi che dovrebbe indagare. 
Comunque a norma di regolamento i suoi attacchi personali non sono consentiti.


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Mai pensato a un futuro di coppia insieme. Veramente nemmeno di passarci un weekend. L'avrei ucciso o lui ucciso me


Anche io non ho mai sfiorato l'idea che con un amante si potesse smuoversi da dove si era. 
Tutto bello nella bolla. Ma la bolla non fa testo. 
E la bolla ha una sua funzione ben precisa. Anche se non la si conosce. Ce l'ha lo stesso. 

Sono piuttosto convinta che l'amantato abbia un seguito se e solo se la coppia "ufficiale" non c'è. Ma non durante. Prima. 
E penso che questo accada nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. 

Poi ci sono le eccezioni, tipo jim cain o carola...ma sono eccezioni. 

Ho visto accadere spessissimo anche la rottura della coppia ufficiale PER la creazione di una nuova coppia. 
E nella maggioranza dei casi, sono saltate pure queste. 

Una coppia non nasce per differenza da quella che è venuta prima. 
E se così accade, è semplicemente l'annuncio di un disastro. In un modo o nell'altro. 

Detto questo, auguro tutto il bene a carola o a chi come lei rifonda con l'amante, sia chiaro. 

Io, più conosco, più mi rendo conto che non è negli altri (e quindi nelle relazioni) che ci sono risposte alle mancanze individuali. Le relazioni fanno emergere quel che già esiste. Ad ognuno poi il lavoro di comprensione e, se lo si desidera, condivisione. 

Le coppie che "resistono" all'impatto del tradimento sono quelle che si siedono in mezzo alle macerie e accettano le macerie. E poi, solo poi, iniziano il lento, doloroso e incerto lavoro di scrematura, ri-conoscimento. 
Non solo dell'altro. Ma innanzitutto di se stessi. 
E penso ad andrealila, divì, danny qui dentro e a quelle che ho visto fuori di qui. 

Un desiderio comune non di perdonarsi, ma di comprendersi andando Oltre. E serve che entrambi facciano la loro parte. E che il desiderio di farlo diventi un nuovo filo attraverso cui tessere una nuova trama. 

Quel desiderio però non si trova nel pensiero. Lo si trova nel fare, dicendosi anche cose spiacevoli e molto spiacevoli. 
A se stessi innanzitutto. Ma senza fare sconti all'altro. Che poi coincide sul non farsi sconti su quelle parti di "cattiveria" (se così la si può chiamare) che emergono.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo una volgarità profonda e un disprezzo nei confronti delle donne che deriverà da problemi che dovrebbe indagare.
> Comunque a norma di regolamento i suoi attacchi personali non sono consentiti.



Fate un bel processo con i "Pizzini" e date una bella ed esemplare condanna, che chi di dovere provvederà ad eseguire.........:applauso:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non era una battuta maliziosa sul tuo rapporto..:rotfl:
> 
> Non ti sentire subito chiamata in causa... Carola!
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ...


Tento te che te lapido  :rofl:


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Non importa sbaglio io a espormi così raccontando cose delicate

So benissimo la mamma che sono

Ci sentiamo un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## iosolo (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non importa sbaglio io a espormi così raccontando cose delicate
> 
> So benissimo la mamma che sono
> 
> Ci sentiamo un abbraccio a tutti


L'insulto può colpire solo se chi fa l'insulto è degno di stima non trovi?! 

Quindi se una persona si relaziona solo con battute provocatorie, tanto per suscitare certe reazioni, non dovrebbe in nessun modo colpirci. 

Io trovo invece che l'esporsi di molti di voi, con racconti del proprio vissuto sia una forma di grande coraggio e umiltà... che ammiro molto. 
Chi non lo fa, ma giudica gli altri, parla già tanto di sè.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo una volgarità profonda e un disprezzo nei confronti delle donne che deriverà da problemi che dovrebbe indagare.
> Comunque a norma di regolamento i suoi attacchi personali non sono consentiti.


Potrebbe anche essere, ma se "scendi" nell'arena dell',offesa personale, ribattendo di par tuo (vecchio porco)  secondo me "perdi il diritto" a appellarti al regolamento

È un po' come se io vado a fare a botte perché mi hai sputato, e poi ti denuncio perché le ho prese


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione un peso enorme


La cosa positiva è che è tuo. 

E tu puoi decidere di prenderlo e lasciarlo andare o tenerlo addosso. 

Lasciarlo significa dire a tua moglie il tuo dolore. Fidandoti del fatto che lei lo sosterrà. 
Che significa che ti fidi non di lei, ma di te. 

Tu hai valutato tua moglie e l'hai scelta come compagna, anche, immagino, perchè l'hai ritenuta capace di reggere l'impatto con te. Pacchetto completo di te. Quindi anche la tua rabbia, il tuo dolore, le tue paure. 

Hai dubbi anche su questo? 

Può essere. In fondo ha tradito. 

Ecco..questo intendo come positivo nel fatto che il peso è tuo. 
Daglielo. (i grassetti...e quel che gira sotto).

E rivalutala. Senza farle sconti. Testala. 
Valuta come lo accoglie, come ne ha cura, come è capace di impattare e sostenere. 

Valutala senza avere pietà. 
Che non è cattiveria. 
E' dare a te, e quindi a voi, la possibilità di un campo pulito per vedere se potete o meno reincontrarvi. 

Indietro non si torna francoff. La normalità è rotta. 

State già soffrendo. Cercare riparo...non si può...il dolore non si può che attraversare, affrontando. 

Puoi solo decidere come proseguire.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'insulto può colpire solo se chi fa l'insulto è degno di stima non trovi?!
> 
> Quindi se una persona si relaziona solo con battute provocatorie, tanto per suscitare certe reazioni, non dovrebbe in nessun modo colpirci.
> 
> ...


Quoto,
A volte disprezzare gli altri nasconde il desiderio di cancellare una parte di sé, di occultarla dietro la maschera del fustigatore di costumi altrui,


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> L'insulto può colpire solo se chi fa l'insulto è degno di stima non trovi?!
> 
> Quindi se una persona si relaziona solo con battute provocatorie, tanto per suscitare certe reazioni, non dovrebbe in nessun modo colpirci.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione grazie


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto,
> A volte disprezzare gli altri nasconde il desiderio di cancellare una parte di sé, di occultarla dietro la maschera del fustigatore di costumi altrui,


Penso anche io così  ma a "caldo " reagisco da mamma ...


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Penso anche io così  ma a "caldo " reagisco da mamma ...ma ripeto L ho esposto io mio figlio a Qsto attacco errore mio


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere, ma se "scendi" nell'arena dell',offesa personale, ribattendo di par tuo (vecchio porco)  secondo me "perdi il diritto" a appellarti al regolamento
> 
> È un po' come se io vado a fare a botte perché mi hai sputato, e poi ti denuncio perché le ho prese


No.
Non credo proprio.
Non mi sembra il caso di dare il via a una polemica. Io mi sono rivolto all'interessato direttamente con una cortesia perfino eccessiva. La risposta da ripetente di terza media non merita una discussione.
Le persone qui si espongono per confrontarsi, non per diventare discarica emotiva degli altri.
Non intendo dare altre opportunità.


----------



## iosolo (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Penso anche io così  ma a "caldo " reagisco da mamma ...ma ripeto L ho esposto io mio figlio a Qsto attacco errore mio
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Non credo proprio.
> Non mi sembra il caso di dare il via a una polemica. Io mi sono rivolto all'interessato direttamente con una cortesia perfino eccessiva.* La risposta da ripetente di terza media non merita una discussione*.
> Le persone qui si espongono per confrontarsi, non per diventare discarica emotiva degli altri.
> Non intendo dare altre opportunità.



sei tornata in cattedra maestrina?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non importa sbaglio io a espormi così raccontando cose delicate
> 
> So benissimo la mamma che sono
> 
> Ci sentiamo un abbraccio a tutti


Non sbagli affatto a esporti

Sbagli a NON calcolare che l'esposizione implica anche certe evenienze sgradite

Fa parte del gioco, e bisognerebbe essere preparati


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Penso anche io così  ma a "caldo " reagisco da mamma ...


E' assolutamente comprensibile.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sbagli affatto a esporti
> 
> Sbagli a NON calcolare che l'esposizione implica anche certe evenienze sgradite
> 
> Fa parte del gioco, e bisognerebbe essere preparati


Allora fa parte del gioco anche essere prese a sberle per strada perché esponi la tua faccia che qualcuno può trovare antipatica.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendo dare altre opportunità.


È una scelta legittima, che però implica ignore al 100%


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una scelta legittima, che però implica ignore al 100%


Faccio come mi pare


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una scelta legittima, che però implica ignore al 100%



"ignore"......sarà al 95%


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora fa parte del gioco anche essere prese a sberle per strada perché esponi la tua faccia che qualcuno può trovare antipatica.


Sai che ho ragione

A te hanno offeso parecchie volte se ben ricordo

E anche a me (se ben ricordi)


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> "ignore"......sarà al 95%


Sarà.. quel che sarà.. :rotfl:

(Tiziana Rivale)


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma non sono stato io ad andare sull argomento . Le avevo appena letto una poesia, la prima,  ( chiedo scusa ai poeti ) che le dedicai dopo qualche mese che eravamo assieme , 20 anni fa , e che lei conserva nel suo cassetto assieme alle altre che le scrissi  . Solo che la cosa mi ha fatto girare le scatole , forse sono troppo ing.. per me 1 + 1 fa sempre 2 . Non dirmi nulla piuttosto


Mia moglie non ne vuole assolutamente parlare; forse perché è stata una cosa brevissima (forse si son visti quattro volte), ma ha enormi difficoltà anche a lasciarsi andare ad un approccio per un recupero.....cosa che mi stanca, mi da sentire frustrato e mi spegne la volontà  e l'impegno di voler mettermi in discussione. Come vedi per te è troppo, per me è  troppo poco. O forse noi percepiamo diversamente  le loro  intenzioni, viziati come siamo dal pregiudizio. Il punto credo sia il sospetto che si vedano (o anche solo si sentano ancora),  e questo  denota la profonda  insicurezza in cui si sprofonda dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che ho ragione
> 
> A te hanno offeso parecchie volte se ben ricordo
> 
> E anche a me (se ben ricordi)




Mi elencate le offese da me fatte?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio come mi pare



Mai negato ne impedito questo :rotfl:

Traducevo la TUA "annunciazione" :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi elencate le offese da me fatte?



Solo se ti penti e da domani fai il bravo "ragassino" :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Solo se ti penti e da domani fai il bravo "ragassino" :rotfl: :rotfl:




mai!!!

sono nato cattivo e porcellino


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che carino
> Una volta il mio ex qnd gli dissi che avrebbe potuto prendere un regalo con i bimbi ( erano piccoli) mi disse "ma credi ancora a ste puttanate?"
> 
> Comunque è la festa della mamma oggi ?
> Non è domenica ?


Azz...e io che pensavo di essere un caustico anaffettivo come non ce n'è.....


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mai!!!
> 
> sono nato cattivo e porcellino



Simula....:rotfl: :rotfl:

A noi ci garbano le apparenze :rotfl:


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco che la cosa ti faccia incazzare e hai ragione quando pensi che se è durata 10 mesi le piaceva.
> Io credo che tua moglie stia negando questo a se stessa e a te perché pensa sia il modo migliore per riavvicinarsi a te e ricominciare.
> Non ti sta mentendo per prenderti in giro lo sta facendo perché tiene a te e ha paura che sia troppo per te sopportare anche il fatto che lei sia stata bene
> Può essere che non riesca ad accettare se stessa per quello che ha fatto. Può essere che il tuo dolore l'abbia colpita così forte che questo le sembri l'unico modo per riconquistarti negando quello che era.
> Non posso sapere quanto sia difficile per te mi sento però di sperare che tu le dia una possibilità


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Simula....:rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> A noi ci garbano le apparenze :rotfl:


a me il bianco e nero


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora fa parte del gioco anche essere prese a sberle per strada perché esponi la tua faccia che qualcuno può trovare antipatica.


In effetti, se ci diciamo le cose come stanno, funziona esattamente così. 

Che poi possa essere giudicato sbagliato e pericoloso, ci sta. 

Ma il "gioco" della Vita funziona esattamente così. 

Pensare che il mondo sia un posto sicuro, è una illusione degli ultimi anni insieme a quella del bianco che più bianco non si può.

Si può migliorare? Credo di sì...a volte ...è la tensione umana alla felicità. 

Ma i fatti questi sono.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> a me il bianco e nero


Anche! :up:

[video=youtube;0f7E0digL1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f7E0digL1Y[/video] e


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non importa sbaglio io a espormi così raccontando cose delicate
> 
> So benissimo la mamma che sono
> 
> Ci sentiamo un abbraccio a tutti


Non sbagli a esporti. 

La questione non è nell'esposizione. 

La questione è che tu e blaise vi punzecchiate reciprocamente. E pesantemente. Entrambi. Anche tu non scherzi. 

Volete giocare così? 

Bene. E' un gioco che ha le sue conseguenze. 

Ma non è che per un po' giochi e poi quando ti fa troppo male smetti. 
E pretendi che gli altri smettano quando lo decidi tu. 

Tu decidi a che gioco giocare. Ogni gioco ha le sue regole e le sue penalità.


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mai!!!
> 
> sono nato cattivo e porcellino


a me hai detto cattivello...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> a me hai detto cattivello...



ma io lo sono sempre


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> ������


Mi traduci i simboli che sembrano punti di domanda?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ma io lo sono sempre


te sei un provocatore... 

E ogni tanto ti scappa la mano pesante...dì la verità 

...comunque nei sempre e nei mai, mi diceva il mio psyco, ci sono sempre incertezze...quando mi scappa un sempre o un mai, ho imparato a fermarmi e ragionare bene sul perchè li ho usati....e aveva ragione! 

Negli assoluti, ci sono le insicurezze di chi li espone 

Non che le insicurezze siano il male, anzi...il dubbio è l'inizio della conoscenza, diceva qualcuno che ne sa sicuramente più di me 

EDIT: io gradisco i cattivi, più dei cattivelli 
RIEDIT: mi è venuto in mente un detto che mi diceva mio padre da bambina, a proposito dei buoni e dei cattivi: "il migliore dei buoni, ha ucciso suo padre". :carneval:


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona può mangiare di gusto le cozze crude, convinta che il limone disinfetti, poi le viene il colera e non dice che le cozze le facevano schifo, ma che alla luce delle conseguenze ora le danno la nausea.


Azzz..   Brunè....sei proprio per la pace in famiglia,eh!


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sbagli a esporti.
> 
> La questione non è nell'esposizione.
> 
> ...


Permettimi di dissentire 

L ho punzecchiato qnd lui ha attaccato con la sua maleducazione 
Non mi permetterei  mai di offendere sull eta nessuno 
Infatti qui si tratta di ignoranza e non di età anagrafica che al limite potrebbe farti vedere il tutto con un altra mentalità 

Lo trovo pesante una macchietta di certi personaggi da film amici miei ma non simpatico e offensivo grezzo 

In secondo luogo se giochi con  me a punzecchiare al limite rispondi a me non tiri in mezzo i figli 
Qsto mi ha mandato in bestia 

Detto Qsto chiusa qui
La mia giornata prosegue come quella di tutti noi 

Buon week end


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche! :up:
> 
> [video=youtube;0f7E0digL1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f7E0digL1Y[/video] e


Vado a Cardiff !!
Sperem ho sentito che chiudono lo stadio temono attacchi dai droni ..ma dai mi auguro siano bufale o esagerazioni 
Porto il mio ragazzino


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> te sei un provocatore...
> 
> E ogni tanto ti scappa la mano pesante...dì la verità
> 
> ...



della serie è meglio avere dubbi che false certezze?[h=3][/h]benvenuta io lo sono


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire
> 
> L ho punzecchiato qnd lui ha attaccato con la sua maleducazione
> Non mi permetterei  mai di offendere sull eta nessuno
> ...



com'è questa? 
inoffensiva?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire
> 
> L ho punzecchiato qnd lui ha attaccato con la sua maleducazione
> Non mi permetterei  mai di offendere sull eta nessuno
> ...


Sono settimane che andate avanti...ammettilo. 

Piace anche a te provocare. Non ci vedo nulla di male. 

Ma penso sia onesto, da parte tua, ammettere che non ti sei risparmiata. E sei pure stata fantasiosa. 

C'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua. 

La provocazione non sta in piedi, se non è nutrita al 50% nella comunicazione. 

Non mi riferisco allo "scontro" (che se poi questi sono scontri, ben vengano, sarebbe la pace nel mondo) di oggi. 

Sono settimane. 

A volte parte uno. A volte parte l'altro. 

Era prevedibile che prima o poi uno dei due avrebbe saltato il fosso e avrebbe colpito quel tantino più forte. E che l'altro avrebbe subito il colpo. 

Non si può pensare di comunicare punzecchiandosi costantemente senza nessuna conseguenza e senza nessuna escalation. 
Senza aver stabilito le regole fra l'altro. 

Mi hai fatto venire in mente, oggi, la mia amica quando allenandoci mi ha dato un calcio duro sullo stinco e ovviamente io ho risposto ed è finita in terra. Per poi arretrare e dirmi che il mio sguardo le faceva paura e di smettere. 

Avrei smesso a prescindere perchè era allenamento ed era in terra. 

Ma se alzi il livello dello scontro, aspettati che dall'altra parte non se ne stiano buoni buoni a prender colpi. 

Se alzi il livello, e alzarlo è anche tenere tesa la corda in ogni momento, prima o poi dall'altra parte arriva la risposta. 

Non ci vedo nulla di male ad ammetterlo fra l'altro. E non penso tu ti debba giustificare con me o con nessun altro. Ma anche penso che metterti poi nella posizione di chi ha subito senza aver fatto nulla, tipo quella che esce per strada e si prende due sberle perchè ha la brutta faccia, non sia particolarmente onesto. Ecco. 

Spero non ti infastidisca il mio essere diretta e chiara. L'intento non è offendere e neanche schierarmi. 

Ho solo detto la mia. Se posso.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti, se ci diciamo le cose come stanno, funziona esattamente così.
> 
> Che poi possa essere giudicato sbagliato e pericoloso, ci sta.
> 
> ...


Però non è che io porga l'altra guancia.
Inoltre, e questo è un discorso annoso, questa non è una strada, è un luogo privato con regole private per tutelare non solo gli utenti, ma soprattutto il clima generale.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vado a Cardiff !!
> Sperem ho sentito che chiudono lo stadio temono attacchi dai droni ..ma dai mi auguro siano bufale o esagerazioni
> Porto il mio ragazzino



con i soldi di paparino..........vedi che te le cerchi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Azzz..   Brunè....sei proprio per la pace in famiglia,eh!


Non credo che si possa trovare nessuna pace negando la realtà.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vado a Cardiff !!
> Sperem ho sentito che chiudono lo stadio temono attacchi dai droni ..ma dai mi auguro siano bufale o esagerazioni
> Porto il mio ragazzino


Goditela!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che si possa trovare nessuna pace negando la realtà.



ogni tanto esce una perla di saggezza.
me la spieghi?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Però non è che io porga l'altra guancia.*
> Inoltre, e questo è un discorso annoso, questa non è una strada, è un luogo privato con regole private per tutelare non solo gli utenti, ma soprattutto il clima generale.


Pienamente d'accordo. 

Ho appena scritto la stessa cosa a carola. 

Blaise ci va giù secco, ma pure lei non sta indietro. Si cercano continuamente per rompersi i coglioni a vicenda. 

Sono in due. 
Non è blaise e basta. 

Blaise ha le sue. Carola anche, però. 

Insaccare soltanto lui, lo trovo poco in equilibrio. 

Proprio perchè è un forum. 

Se si insacca lui, allora si insacca tutti quelli che scadono nell'offesa.


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> della serie è meglio avere dubbi che false certezze?benvenuta io lo sono


Io sono di quell'onda...non che sempre mi abbia portato bene, per la verità 

Ma in bilancio generale, direi che è un approccio in cui mi trovo piuttosto bene


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono di quell'onda...non che sempre mi abbia portato bene, per la verità
> 
> Ma in bilancio generale, direi che è un approccio in cui mi trovo piuttosto bene



dillo a me. comunque:up:


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> con i soldi di paparino..........vedi che te le cerchi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che sei una lingua maledetta...e poi non lo sai se sono soldi del paparino oppure no. 

E se anche fosse...sti cazzi...li voglio anche io i soldi del paparino!!! 

dove è un paparino???
VOGLIO UN PAPARINO!!!! ....ma più che altro i suoi soldi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ho appena scritto la stessa cosa a carola.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che lasciare sfogare con offese e contro offese non migliora il clima è crea l'effetto casa con le finestre rotte e invita tutti a degenerare.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che sei una lingua maledetta...e poi non lo sai se sono soldi del paparino oppure no.
> 
> E se anche fosse...sti cazzi...li voglio anche io i soldi del paparino!!!
> 
> ...



Zia, anche questa è un offesa?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che lasciare sfogare con offese e contro offese non migliora il clima è crea l'effetto casa con le finestre rotte e invita tutti a degenerare.



perchè mi parli conto terzi?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che lasciare sfogare con offese e contro offese non migliora il clima è crea l'effetto casa con le finestre rotte e invita tutti a degenerare.


Di nuovo d'accordo. 

Ma di nuovo, se devo far notare la cosa, la faccio notare a tutti i coinvolti. 

Per come la vedo io anche "l'equità" (o almeno la tendenza all'equità) migliora il clima. 

Gli schieramenti lo peggiorano invece. Tanto quanto le offese. 

E qui dentro di schieramenti ne abbiamo visti, no? 
Ripetere le stesse dinamiche, dopo che si è riusciti in un modo o nell'altro a tendere al dare "pari dignità" a tutte le voci, sarebbe spiacevole.


----------



## Carola (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> con i soldi di paparino..........vedi che te le cerchi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No con la Juve mio cliente pirla
Esistono donne che lavorano sai siamo nel 2017


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No con la Juve mio cliente pirla
> Esistono donne che lavorano sai siamo nel 2017



povera Juve


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Zia, anche questa è un offesa?


Dici che è una offesa? Non mi sembra...

ci penso...

Io ero piuttosto seria però...ci sono giorni in cui, cazzo se mi piacerebbe avere i soldi del paparino. 

Altro che. 

Se li avessi, e tu mi dicessi, vai alle canarie coi soldi del paparino...probabilmente ti risponderei "certo che sì! e che figata! Sono fortunata." ...in fondo sarebbe semplicemente la verità. 

Se volessi provocarti a mia volta (perchè la tua, salvo un rapporto di confidenza, sarebbe una provocazione sulla mia indipendenza economica come donna) ti risponderei "certo che sì, ti brucia il culo eh". E tu allora mi riprovocheresti, magari dicendomi "pensa al tuo culo, che avrà una bella apertura..." e via così...

Ma finiremmo, prima o poi, come nella canzone di celentano che non mi ricordo, ma che parlava di un pugno e poi una sberla e poi un altro pugno....e così via (non mi ricordo la canzone , ma il senso è quello) 

E' prevedibile che, e dai e dai, la deflagrazione prima o poi arriva. 

E' solo questione di tempo e resistenza. E anche distanza. 

Io non sono brava con le provocazioni. Mi incazzo veloce. E poi vado pesante. Siccome so che non sono brava a gestire, non ci vado neanche dentro il gioco della provocazione. 

G. ogni tanto mi allena, in realtà...ma poi finisce che mi incazzo :carneval: (e lui, che è un provocatore nato, mi risponde con la storia del fiorellino delicato....il paraculo :rotfl


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> perchè mi parli conto terzi?


Ha detto che ti ignora

Ormai è cotto il riso , ora è tardi x le domande, temo 

Anche questo fa parte del gioco

Dimostrati giocatore vero


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha detto che ti ignora
> 
> Ormai è cotto il riso , ora è tardi x le domande, temo


Che dici sono già partiti i pizzini?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che dici sono già partiti i pizzini?


Peggio

L'indifferenza 

Sei preparato? :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha detto che ti ignora
> 
> Ormai è cotto il riso , ora è tardi x le domande, temo
> 
> ...


Le maestrine mi sono sempre state poco simpatiche ( puoi leggere anche altro )


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Peggio
> 
> L'indifferenza
> 
> Sei preparato? :rotfl: :carneval:


Sembra che Carolina ancora abbocca


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le maestrine mi sono sempre state poco simpatiche ( puoi leggere anche altro )


Sarà dura, mi sa...:rotfl:

Gli "avversari" vanno valutati..

Ti informo che qui scriveva un tale che la provocava, e come Bruni ha staccato la spina, la seguiva disperatamente ovunque postando la e reclamando la sua attenzione in ogni maniera :rotfl:

È fuggito altrove fra le lacrime :rotfl:

Omo avvisato, mezzo salvato :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sembra che Carolina ancora abbocca


Confermo :rotfl: (ad oggi)


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà dura, mi sa...:rotfl:
> 
> Gli "avversari" vanno valutati..
> 
> ...


E' vero :rotfl::carneval:

urla e strepiti, battute di pugni sul petto e tutto il repertorio...tutti caduti nell'oblio...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà dura, mi sa...:rotfl:
> 
> Gli "avversari" vanno valutati..
> 
> ...


Ma dai sai che mi frega. Posso fare a meno della bruschetta. Stia comoda sul suo alto scranno. Speriamo che non rotoli giù. Poi morto un Papa.......la rete è grande, non mi strappo i capelli (non ci sono).


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sembra che Carolina ancora abbocca


Carola risponde perché non ha il nasino arricciato,dice la sua senza mai porsi su un piedistallo.
Per questo,probabilmente,continuerà a risponderti.
Fai attenzione,che i vari Talete della Val Brembana qui stanti,si servono di paggetti serventi per farsi tradurre perché,come diceva il marchese del grillo"Io sono io e voi....."


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> urla e strepiti, battute di pugni sul petto e tutto il repertorio...tutti caduti nell'oblio...


A Firenze dicono: Vouz sssiete ragazzi.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Carola risponde perché non ha il nasino arricciato,dice la sua senza mai porsi su un piedistallo.
> Per questo,probabilmente,continuerà a risponderti.
> Fai attenzione,che i vari Talete della Val Brembana qui stanti,si servono di paggetti serventi per farsi tradurre perché,come diceva il marchese del grillo"Io sono io e voi....."


Guarda caro il mio trilo, ho le spalle larghe non sono nato ieri, se vogliono autoincensarsi facciano con comodo. Io dico la mia, ignorano? Bene ma comunque leggono, e come diceva un mio maestro anche se non ascolti qualcosa resta. Poi oh come dicevo prima se vado non è che mi suicido.


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A Firenze dicono: Vouz sssiete ragazzi.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


da me si dice: "i s'encules" :rotfl::rotfl: (siam fini dalle mie parti :carneval


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dai sai che mi frega. Posso fare a meno della bruschetta.


Vedremo .....   

Vedremo........ :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedremo .....
> 
> Vedremo........ :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Quindi mi sono messo contro il capo mandamento di tradimento.net?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi mi sono messo contro il *capo mandamento* di tradimento.net?


cosa è un capo mandamento?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi mi sono messo contro il capo mandamento di tradimento.net?



????????

Che hai .. l'ansia?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

Qui (come altrove) il peggior nemico contro il quale mettersi contro.. è dentro di noi....:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> cosa è un capo mandamento?


Il capomandamento è una personalità rappresentativa di alto livello di Cosa nostra. Eletto per votazione egli diviene il punto di riferimento di un gruppo di tre famiglie vicine e confinanti tra loro, riunite per l'appunto in un mandamento. Wiki...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ????????
> 
> Che hai .. l'ansia?? :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Qui (come altrove) il peggior nemico contro il quale mettersi contro.. è dentro di noi....:rotfl:


Ansia? Si sto andando a farmi prescrivere dei psicofarmaci......


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ansia? Si sto andando a farmi prescrivere dei psicofarmaci......


Spero di no... :rotfl:

E che ti vedo improvvisamente "smarrito"... Con tutte ste domande.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Spero di no... :rotfl:
> 
> E che ti vedo improvvisamente "smarrito"... Con tutte ste domande.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Caro tengo botta. Sono semiserio


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il capomandamento è una personalità rappresentativa di alto livello di Cosa nostra. Eletto per votazione egli diviene il punto di riferimento di un gruppo di tre famiglie vicine e confinanti tra loro, riunite per l'appunto in un mandamento. Wiki...


usti.

no, direi che la bruni non è un capomandamento. 

mancan le famiglie...:carneval: (battuta del cazzo...perdonatemi).


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> usti.
> 
> no, direi che la bruni non è un capomandamento.
> 
> mancan le famiglie...:carneval: (battuta del cazzo...perdonatemi).


Ci sono, ci sono. In stile: niente sacciu'


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro tengo botta. Sono semiserio


Secondo me puoi farcela :up:

E poi "Topa Zia" eventualmente sono certo saprà accoglierti in un caldo e confortevole sostegno :rotfl: :rotfl:

Molti ahimè.. purtroppo non ce l'hanno fatta.. e sono "caduti"... 

Una prece :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me puoi farcela :up:
> 
> E poi "Topa Zia" eventualmente sono certo saprà accoglierti in un caldo e confortevole sostegno :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Na' bella rattata ci vo'


----------



## Frithurik (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro tengo botta. Sono semiserio


Tutte ste botte e risposta le facevo quando avevo 8 anni.
Io c'e l'ho grosso, non piu' grosso c'e l'ho io ecc,ecc.
E vero che da anziani si diventa bambini, buon divertimento.
Una bella partita a bocce no?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono, ci sono. In stile: niente sacciu'


dici? 

più che altro, secondo me, è che per scherzare, e anche discutere del forum, serve aver trovato un qualche equilibrio nelle situazioni che han portato qui. 

Appena arrivata neanche mi sarei infilata in una discussione come questa. 

Era già bello riuscissi a tenere la barra della mia vita, pensa se mi provavo a tener quella di qualcun altro, di un forum poi...a me serviva uno spazio in cui "vomitare" il più possibile...penso che serva in questo modo a tanti. 

Poi si tirano insieme i pezzi, e allora si riesce a partecipare anche in altri modi. 

Vedo questo, più che il niente sacciu'. 

Poi, come in ogni gruppo che si rispetti ci sono vicinanze e lontananze. Ci sta anche quello. 

Per me l'importante è che non diventi schieramento. Di nessun tipo. 

Ci sono già state alleanze tali per cui se sei mio amico non ti dico niente in pubblico e in pubblico faccio il tifo per te perchè le brutte cose te le dico in pvt ma ti tengo su la maglia perchè siamo amici. 
Situazioni che a me stanno sul cazzo, che non ho 

Quando le ho viste, e io sono leeenta perchè è un modo di pensare che non ho, le ho sottolineate proprio perchè mi stanno sul cazzo. 

Questo forum è nato per permettere il confronto fra due lati di una medaglia. E lo scambio di prospettive. 
Confronto che potrebbe essere produttivo. 

Anche solo quando permette di buttar fuori veleno. 

Come traditrice so di aver fatto da passerella a questo in più occasioni. E' da mettere in conto. 
Il vantaggio per me, mica sono buona e mi offro in sacrificio alla rabbia tanto per, è che far da passerella mi permette di chiarire cose anche dentro di me.


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me puoi farcela :up:
> 
> E poi "Topa Zia" eventualmente sono certo saprà accoglierti in un caldo e confortevole sostegno :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


A star nel caldo e confortevole sostegno? :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A star nel caldo e confortevole sostegno? :carneval::rotfl:


Questo lo ignoro.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Tutte ste botte e risposta le facevo quando avevo 8 anni.
> Io c'e l'ho grosso, non piu' grosso c'e l'ho io ecc,ecc.
> E vero che da anziani si diventa bambini, buon divertimento.
> Una bella partita a bocce no?


Bravo tieniti fuori. Sei fuori standard, logicamente in difetto


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo lo ignoro.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> più che altro, secondo me, è che per scherzare, e anche discutere del forum, serve aver trovato un qualche equilibrio nelle situazioni che han portato qui.
> 
> ...


Cara zia sono quel che appaio. Non gioco dì fioretto, anche perché non lo so fare, vado giù di spada. Se qualcuno storce il nasino lo raddrizzi perché è l'ultimo dei miei problemi. Non aspiro ad entrare nell'élite, ma non mi è precluso di dire la mia, sbagliata o buona che sia. Quando poi mi sarò rotto il cazzo saluterò e amen.


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara zia sono quel che appaio. Non gioco dì fioretto, anche perché non lo so fare, vado giù di spada. Se qualcuno storce il nasino lo raddrizzi perché è l'ultimo dei miei problemi. Non aspiro ad entrare nell'élite, ma non mi è precluso di dire la mia, sbagliata o buona che sia. Quando poi mi sarò rotto il cazzo saluterò e amen.


Che dire?
Stendinovescion


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara zia sono quel che appaio. *Non gioco dì fioretto, anche perché non lo so fare, vado giù di spada.* Se qualcuno storce il nasino lo raddrizzi perché è l'ultimo dei miei problemi. Non aspiro ad entrare nell'élite, ma *non mi è precluso di dire la mia, sbagliata o buona che sia.* Quando poi mi sarò rotto il cazzo saluterò e amen.


Primo grassetto: lo so. Mi è evidente. 

A volte è vero che ci vai giù pesante, o meglio, colpisci dove sai che l'altro salta. 

In termini di clima di forum non è il massimo...

quando sono arrivata, già ero confusa, mi ricordo un tipo che aveva iniziato a parlarmi di penetrazioni anali e storie del genere. 
Ero finita in una lunga disquisizione sul perchè quando si vuole offendere una donna si finisce per parare nel quanto e come lo prende in culo. 
Provando anche a spiegare che è più un immaginario legato alla potenza maschile...

Alla fine mi ero resa conto che mi aveva distolto da quello di cui avevo bisogno. 

Per certi versi era stato un bene, quando mi fisso su un qualcosa da risolvere sono una caterpillar e mi scarnifico (e scarnifico anche chi mi sta intorno fino a che non arrivo ad un qualche punto) e non fa sempre bene scarnificarsi. Quindi mi era servito a distrarmi. 
Per altri versi era stato un male, perchè avevo perso tempo ma più che altro energie (e già ero in riserva da un po') a fare discorsi che non portavano da nessuna parte. 

Di mio ho imparato a decidere con chi avere a che fare, quando e come, valutando le mie energie e non lasciandomi portare in barca da chi mi sta intorno. Quindi ben così. 

Però, in termini di clima generale, schieramenti e affini, non fanno venir voglia di scrivere di sè e nutrono la diffidenza. 

Insomma, credo che in ogni modo la si volti, serva trovare un punto di equilibrio se si vuole avere comunque uno spazio in cui confrontarsi. 

Quanto al secondo grassetto, e ci mancherebbe pure altro. 
Ognuno di noi scrive e pensa cose che danno fastidio a qualcun altro. 
Ma non per questo ci si deve tacitare. 

Altro ricordo...una utente mi aveva detto che le cose che scrivevo le provocavano imbarazzo. Le avevo chiesto se il suo imbarazzo avrebbe dovuto mettere me in condizione di autocensurarmi. Mi aveva praticamente mandata a fare in culo. E io ho continuato a scrivere. Ho sempre pensato che se si desidera che qualcuno taccia, come minimo lo si debba affermare apertamente. 

Insomma....soluzione ai conflitti non c'è n'è. In un modo o nell'altro emergono quando ci si confronta con l'essere ognuno diverso. 

Credo però che serva comunque attenzione quando si va a metter la lingua dove il dente duole. 

Un'altra utente aveva scritto che qui vediamo i nick, ma dietro siamo tutti delicati. Ed è vero. Non sappiamo i vissuti e le storie che stanno dietro. 

Ma siamo tutti adulti e possiamo provare a spiegarci. O anche ignorarci. Se proprio la comunicazione non si apre. 

Per come la vedo io qui dentro si sono toccati livelli di grezzitudine che da un po' fortunatamente non si vedono. 

E non erano dati comunque dalle offese. In realtà erano dati dai non detti e dal sottobosco di alleanze che esulavano anche il forum. E che avevano risvolti anche nel reale.

Personalmente sono molto infastidita quando vedo questo genere di schieramenti, in particolare quando vedo branco, che non è branco fra l'altro...ma una roba tutta umana che serve solo per buttar fuori veleno.  

Uno su tutti traditi vs traditori. Con tutta la sequela del " tu non puoi capire" da entrambe le parti. 
Che è poi la verità. 
Ma il forum non è un posto dove capirsi. E' un posto dove prendere le esperienze altrui, gentilmente concesse, e imparare per se stessi. Secondo me. 

Insomma...credo che tutti abbiamo la nostra parte, nel bene e nel male. 

Che minestrone :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: lo so. Mi è evidente.
> 
> A volte è vero che ci vai giù pesante, o meglio, colpisci dove sai che l'altro salta.
> 
> ...


Caapita e quootata....


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caapita e quootata....


:rotfl::rotfl:

impertinente! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: lo so. Mi è evidente.
> 
> A volte è vero che ci vai giù pesante, o meglio, colpisci dove sai che l'altro salta.
> 
> ...


Zia in quanto a "famiglie " non appartengo a nessuna, sono un cane sciolto, come gergo camorristico/mafioso. Per la lingua io la metto e chissà che il dolore non porta ad andare dal dentista. Di veleno non ne ho da buttar fuori, mi dispiace per chi ne ha tanto, sono quello che sono se qualcuno dice quello che io penso lo quoto con piacere, ma datemi la possibilità di entrare nella scazzetta del prete senza ipocrisia che qui alle volte regna sovrana. Vedo degli intortamenti tali da far venire il vomito. 
Se vuoi anche tu prendere le distanze fai pure


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Zia in quanto a "famiglie " non appartengo a nessuna, sono un cane sciolto, come gergo camorristico/mafioso. Per la lingua io la metto e chissà che il dolore non porta ad andare dal dentista. Di veleno non ne ho da buttar fuori, mi dispiace per chi ne ha tanto, sono quello che sono se qualcuno dice quello che io penso lo quoto con piacere, ma datemi la possibilità di entrare nella scazzetta del prete senza ipocrisia che qui alle volte regna sovrana. Vedo degli intortamenti tali da far venire il vomito.
> Se vuoi anche tu prendere le distanze fai pure


Prender le distanze? 

E perchè mai dovrei? 

Fra l'altro sono una randagia pure io. Non ho mai avuto padroni. E sono padrona di me stessa. 
A me rispondo. (e non nei termini del marchese del grillo). 

E la lingua, mi hai vista, la metto pure io. Ho imparato a modularmi, o a corregger il tiro. 
E giro a largo da chi ha bisogno di pat pat compatenti. Che non mi piacciono e non so dare. 

Di mio me ne fotto dell'ipocrisia. E' ovunque. 

Faccio attenzione a esserlo il meno possibile io. 
E a correggermi quando lo sono. Che mi sto sul cazzo da sola, poi. 

Quindi nessuna distanza. Non ne vedo il motivo. 
A me piace interloquire con te. 
Non devo fare attenzione, parli chiaro e ho la sensazione che ci si possa tranquillamente mandare a fare in culo e poi altrettanto tranquillamente bersi un caffè.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prender le distanze?
> 
> E perchè mai dovrei?
> 
> ...


Era una battuta


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Era una battuta


Non capisco le battute!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Impertinente!!!!! 

(EDIT: se desideravi una "dichiarazione" di intenzioni, sarebbe bastato chiedere...comunque )


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Era una battuta


Sprecata...


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sprecata...


PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Mi manca ancora la cazziata di mistral
......poi ci sarà qualche new entry. Ma anche no: censura preventiva


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Di nuovo d'accordo.
> 
> Ma di nuovo, se devo far notare la cosa, la faccio notare a tutti i coinvolti.
> 
> ...


Vedo che si sono scritte cinque pagine di dieci post. 50 post mi sembrano tanti per dire che ognuno è responsabile di ciò che scrive.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che si sono scritte cinque pagine di dieci post. 50 post mi sembrano tanti per dire che ognuno è responsabile di ciò che scrive.


La donna "dal" monte ha detto stop


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capisco le battute!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Impertinente!!!!!
> 
> (EDIT: se desideravi una "dichiarazione" di intenzioni, sarebbe bastato chiedere...comunque )


Si infatti ogni volta che tu rispondi ad una battuta "mi fai morire":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
dalle mie parti non potresti vivere......


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che si sono scritte cinque pagine di dieci post. 50 post mi sembrano tanti per dire che *ognuno è responsabile di ciò che scrive*.


Il grassetto è una buona sintesi, concordo 

Fortuna non scriviam su carta, nessun albero è stato abbattuto per questa conversazione!


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si infatti ogni volta che tu rispondi ad una battuta "mi fai morire":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> *dalle mie parti non potresti vivere*......


Anche dalle mie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

All'inizio di conoscenza è un costante spiegare che non sto prendendo per il culo nessuno! 
Qua so' montanari e c'hanno l'incazzatura facile. Io pure c'ho l'incazzatura facile...è una delle prime cose che dico quando si entra un attimo in confidenza....

...ti lascio immaginare quando ero giovvine e avventata, oltre che incazzosa e permalosa e diffidente :carneval:


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche dalle mie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> All'inizio di conoscenza è un costante spiegare che non sto prendendo per il culo nessuno!
> Qua so' montanari e c'hanno l'incazzatura facile. Io pure c'ho l'incazzatura facile...è una delle prime cose che dico quando si entra un attimo in confidenza....
> ...


Ma infatti, io immagino la tua faccia e quel del tuo interlocutore quando succede.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

*Amore*



francoff ha detto:


> Può essere . Lei mi sta dimostrando quanto ci tenga , ma io ci tengo veramente ? La amo ancora ?


Io credo che quando si viene traditi venga spontaneo parlare di amore che invece, per me, deve essere tenuto fuori per ragioni che adesso cerco di spiegare.
In tutti gli ambiti in cui si parla di tradimento si usano i sentimenti per contrastare il tradimento.
Si può tradire la Patria (le enfasi data dalla maiuscola è voluta e ironica) l'azienda per cui si lavora, il partito, un amico ecc.
Se si usa la parola tradimento in situazioni così diverse è perché c'è qualcosa che accomuna e che ci fa immaginare in cosa possano consistere questi tradimenti.
Il tradimento è infrangere un patto di lealtà.
Quando il tradimento è di una relazione amorosa si finisce per parlare di amore.
Serve mettere in mezzo l'amore? Io non credo.
Anche perché si intende un tipo di amore emozionale che non vedo compatibile con una relazione stabile.
Quello che si vive fuori dalla relazione stabile è qualcosa ricco di emozioni di vario genere.  
Alcune relazione extra si fondano proprio sulla trasgressione o sulla emozionalità del segreto, ma non nego che molte coinvolgano in un vero innamoramento.
Il tradito di interroga sulla possibilità che il traditore abbia provato innamoramento o emozioni simili.
Ma sono domande assurde. Certo che saranno state provate emozioni! Si spera bene che un patto sia stato rotto almeno per un pugno di emozioni! 
La famosa bolla di cui parla chi ha partecipato a vario titolo a un tradimento tende a chiarire che qualunque cosa si sia provato non ha nulla a che fare con la relazione stabile.
Certamente c'è anche chi si innamora (prima o durante) e poi sceglie di chiudere il matrimonio dentro al quale non trova ragioni per stare. Benché questi siano casi rari, non inficiano però il mio ragionamento.
Si decide e si deve decidere di ricostruire una relazione nuova, dopo il terremoto del tradimento, su basi solide che non hanno a che fare con le emozioni di un innamoramento.
Quando tu francoff parli di amore di cosa parli?


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma infatti, io immagino la tua faccia e quel del tuo interlocutore quando succede.


Le prime volte che andavo in palestra era un delirio. 

Perchè oltre a non capire le battute, se non attraverso la conoscenza dell'altro e quindi riconoscendole nelle inflessioni e nelle espressioni, mi capita anche di fare doppi sensi senza neanche rendermene conto e non accorgermene. 

In palestra, mentre ci si allena una regola è che se vengono in mente pensieri riguardanti il sesso, si fanno piegamenti sulle braccia. Dieci per volta. 

Quindi capitava che io dicessi qualcosa, e vedevo qualcuno che si metteva giù a pompare. 

E non capivo che caspita stesse succedendo, se mi ero persa un ordine del su to o che altro. 
E intorno tutti sghignazzavano. 

Alla fine, quando si sono accorti che davvero non me ne accorgevo, hanno iniziato, prima di pompare a farmi notare quel che dicevo. Loro sono maliziosi forte, comunque 

Adesso non mi mette più in difficoltà...da giovvine era un casino invece...e mi è capitato spesso che qui, proprio perchè c'hanno l'incazzatura facile mi trovassi davanti tomi grossi il doppio di me che mi dicevano "che cazzo fai, mi prendi per il culo?" e io che gli rispondevo "che cazzo vuoi tu, stronzo! perchè cazzo dovrei prenderti per il culo?" Rigorosamente in dialetto :carneval:

Alla fine finiva a grappa o birra...e io facevo nuove conoscenze!


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le prime volte che andavo in palestra era un delirio.
> 
> Perchè oltre a non capire le battute, se non attraverso la conoscenza dell'altro e quindi riconoscendole nelle inflessioni e nelle espressioni, mi capita anche di fare doppi sensi senza neanche rendermene conto e non accorgermene.
> 
> ...


A me sarebbe piaciuto molto avrei capito subito com'è eri e che non erano provocazioni........
Per rimanere in tema ho conosciuto anni fa un insegnate total body che era come te.


----------



## ipazia (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> A me sarebbe piaciuto molto avrei capito subito com'è eri e che non erano provocazioni........
> Per rimanere in tema ho conosciuto anni fa un insegnate total body che era come te.


A qualcuno infatti piace 

Altri si incazzavano a bestia, credo anche perchè in effetti a volte ho la faccia di cazzo mica male pure io eh...(per la verità quegli "incontri" mi divertivano un botto!:carneval: 

Il mio su to aveva capito in pochissimo tempo... 

Gli altri mi perculavano....maledetti!!


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A qualcuno infatti piace
> 
> Altri si incazzavano a bestia, credo anche perchè in effetti a volte ho la faccia di cazzo mica male pure io eh...(per la verità quegli "incontri" mi divertivano un botto!:carneval:
> 
> ...


esatto questo è spassosissimo, lo facevo anch'io è si creò con l'insegnante un rapporto bellissimo........


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> esatto questo è spassosissimo, lo facevo anch'io è si creò con l'insegnante un rapporto bellissimo........


Maschio? Mi preoccupi


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Maschio? Mi preoccupi&#55357;&#56846;


Femmina, femmina


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Femmina, femmina


Mo' si


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Voi che potete commentate il bel post della donna "dal"monte


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Voi che potete commentate il bel post della donna "dal"monte



Che fai chiami a raccolta?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

La mia cara nonnina mi diceva sempre:

Chi rompe paga.. e i cocci sono suoi :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (12 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Voi che potete commentate il bel post della donna "dal"monte


Hai presente Batman e Robin,Zorro e il servo muto,Zagor e Cico,Tarzan e Cita?
Ecco,la tua Innominata qui è nell'ordine,Batman,Zorro,Zagor e Tarzan.
Indovina chi è il secondo di ogni personaggio?
Minchia,troppo ot.chiedo scusa allo scrivente


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai presente Batman e Robin,Zorro e il servo muto,Zagor e Cico,Tarzan e Cita?
> Ecco,la tua Innominata qui è nell'ordine,Batman,Zorro,Zagor e Tarzan.
> Indovina chi è il secondo di ogni personaggio?
> Minchia,troppo ot.chiedo scusa allo scrivente


OT? Nooo!!!!!! Preoccupante si


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi, cortesemente, che problemi hai?
> Tu dichiari che tradisci da sempre e tra l'altro lo dichiari con un certo orgoglio.
> Poi attacchi ogni donna che ha avuto una relazione, anche con termini volgari del tutto ingiustificati, con sarcasmo e disprezzo.
> Un atteggiamento del genere non l'hanno nemmeno coloro che sono stati traditi ieri.


&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Apprezzare le donne per quello che danno  (servono) non esclude affatto che le si possa disprezzare per quello che sono.
> Non vedo contrasto infatti nell'atteggiamento di Blaise.
> Molto rancore e disistima verso le donne si'.


Vero!


----------



## trilobita (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero!


Non genericamente.Vedo solo disprezzo per quelle che lui reputa ipocrite.


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai presente Batman e Robin,Zorro e il servo muto,Zagor e Cico,Tarzan e Cita?
> Ecco,la tua Innominata qui è nell'ordine,Batman,Zorro,Zagor e Tarzan.
> Indovina chi è il secondo di ogni personaggio?
> Minchia,troppo ot.chiedo scusa allo scrivente


Alan Ford e Conte Oliver, Mandrake e Lothar, Modesty e Willie... 
Io leggevo anche il grande Blek, giusto per aggiungere ancora un personaggio a questo elenco di fumetti vintage. Chissà quanti qui li conoscono ancora.


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi traduci i simboli che sembrano punti di domanda?


Già....era successo....scordavo:
Tre pollici alzati!


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Tutte ste botte e risposta le facevo quando avevo 8 anni.
> Io c'e l'ho grosso, non piu' grosso c'e l'ho io ecc,ecc.
> E vero che da anziani si diventa bambini, buon divertimento.
> Una bella partita a bocce no?


Una forma di priapismo epistolare


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara zia sono quel che appaio. Non gioco dì fioretto, anche perché non lo so fare, vado giù di spada. Se qualcuno storce il nasino lo raddrizzi perché è l'ultimo dei miei problemi. Non aspiro ad entrare nell'élite, ma non mi è precluso di dire la mia, sbagliata o buona che sia. Quando poi mi sarò rotto il cazzo saluterò e amen.


Si...però, apporta qualche ragionamento un poco più articolato e soprattutto meno monotematico.Scusa eh!


----------



## stany (13 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Alan Ford e Conte Oliver, Mandrake e Lothar, Modesty e Willie...
> Io leggevo anche il grande Blek, giusto per aggiungere ancora un personaggio a questo elenco di fumetti vintage. Chissà quanti qui li conoscono ancora.


Doppio Rum e Salasso....Tiramolla....lo squalo Pugacioff....nonna Abelarda....Macchia Nera.....il signor Bonaventura...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Alan Ford e Conte Oliver, Mandrake e Lothar, Modesty e Willie...
> Io leggevo anche il grande Blek, giusto per aggiungere ancora un personaggio a questo elenco di fumetti vintage. Chissà quanti qui li conoscono ancora.


Black formato striscia...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si...però, apporta qualche ragionamento un poco più articolato e soprattutto meno monotematico.Scusa eh!


Monotematico? Sono tarato scusami tanti


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non genericamente.Vedo solo disprezzo per quelle che lui reputa ipocrite.


Trilo grazie, ma queste menti eccelsa alle volte toppano. So' piscitiell' e' cannuccia.(delfino vai)


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

Ora basta. La donna "dal" monte ha già detto stop. Non siate monotematici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Monotematico? Sono tarato scusami tanti


come direbbe tua moglie......pensi sempre a quello:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come direbbe tua moglie......pensi sempre a quello:rotfl:


Gine'  cosa ci sta di meglio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gine'  cosa ci sta di meglio?


Un lucano? (almeno per me, per te una lucana :rotfl


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un lucano? (almeno per me, per te una lucana :rotfl


Cara sono figlio di lucani. Vale?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara sono figlio di lucani. Vale?


non te ne scappa una eh......


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non te ne scappa una eh......


Come diceva mia nonno non si buttano nemmeno le bucce: vita contadina


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo grazie, ma queste menti eccelsa alle volte toppano. So' piscitiell' e' cannuccia.(delfino vai)


eccomi
pesciolino di cannuccia   (pescato con la cannuccia)= riferito a persona denota qualcuno che è insignificante, di scarsa importanza peso, proprio come i pesciolini che sono le prede dei bambini che pescano con una piccola canna dai moli del porto.
come sono andato???????


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> eccomi
> pesciolino di cannuccia   (pescato con la cannuccia)= riferito a persona denota qualcuno che è insignificante, di scarsa importanza peso, proprio come i pesciolini che sono le prede dei bambini che pescano con una piccola canna dai moli del porto.
> come sono andato???????


Farai strada.....si' gruoss'


----------



## francoff (13 Maggio 2017)

Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


Qual è stata la risposta?


----------



## Frithurik (13 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


Spero di cuore no, ma questo fantasma restera' per sempre, tu l'hai chiesto se lei l'ho ama ancora, ?, solo se sei convinto dalla sua risposta penso che il fantasma andrà via.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


Forse il senso della sua domanda poteva essere: vuoi continuare la storia con me? desideri ancora alla luce di tutto questo portare in qualche modo avanti il progetto di coppia, di famiglia..?

Credo sia una domanda legittima, posta in questo senso.

Però credo anche che, alla luce di quanto accadutoti, la prima, ferma, determinata e inequivocabile risposta a questa domanda debba darla lei a te.

Poi deciderete... non è detto che tu te la senta, sono mille le cose da discutere, rivedere, rivalutare e svalutare, e fatto tutto questo, uno può comunque NON sentirsela.. non c'è una regola uguale per tutti

ma è giusto tu sappia PER PRIMO la sua determinazione in questo oppure no, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che quando si viene traditi venga spontaneo parlare di amore che invece, per me, deve essere tenuto fuori per ragioni che adesso cerco di spiegare.
> In tutti gli ambiti in cui si parla di tradimento si usano i sentimenti per contrastare il tradimento.
> Si può tradire la Patria (le enfasi data dalla maiuscola è voluta e ironica) l'azienda per cui si lavora, il partito, un amico ecc.
> Se si usa la parola tradimento in situazioni così diverse è perché c'è qualcosa che accomuna e che ci fa immaginare in cosa possano consistere questi tradimenti.
> ...





francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


Quale amore vuole e quale vuoi tu?


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


È così importante in questo momento definire il livello di amore nella coppia?


----------



## mistral (15 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


Tutti i traditori scoperti perdono questo.Il tradito,il ferito quasi a morte non sarà mai più come prima e non parlo solo di amore ma di tutto ciò che gira intorno alla  coppia.Di cambiamento obbligato che il subire un tradimento porta.
Di protezioni emotive che si innalzano. 
Solo che lo scoprono dopo aver fatto il danno e si disperano.
Le sensazioni che ho provato mi hanno dato la certezza che i panni del traditore scoperto siano una vendetta tra le più terribili sopratutto perché auto inflitta ,senza la minima possibilità di poter dare colpe ad altri.
Penso che qualche domanda sul se ne sia valsa la pena se la siano fatta.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori scoperti perdono questo.Il tradito,il ferito quasi a morte non sarà mai più come prima e non parlo solo di amore ma di tutto ciò che gira intorno alla  coppia.Di cambiamento obbligato che il subire un tradimento porta.
> Di protezioni emotive che si innalzano.
> Solo che lo scoprono dopo aver fatto il danno e si disperano.
> Le sensazioni che ho provato mi hanno dato la certezza che i panni del traditore scoperto siano una vendetta tra le più terribili sopratutto perché auto inflitta ,senza la minima possibilità di poter dare colpe ad altri.
> Penso che *qualche domanda sul se ne sia valsa la pena se la siano fatta*.


Mah.
Secondo me, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi per non dire nella totalità, se una persona tradisce lo fa per piacer suo.
Se a questo piacere purtroppo si accompagna il dispiacere di essere scoperto e di trovarsi a gestire un bel po' di problemi per questo, non è che ci si pente di non aver tradito, piuttosto ci si arrabbia di essere stati così sfortunati da essere stati scoperti.
_Con tutti quelli a cui va bene... proprio a "noi" doveva andare male?
_E certo che trovarsi a gestire un tradito incattivito è una bella rogna... che ci si becca contemporaneamente alla necessità di dover lasciare l'amante.
Un supplizio... colpa della sfortuna.


----------



## trilobita (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Secondo me, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi per non dire nella totalità, se una persona tradisce lo fa per piacer suo.
> Se a questo piacere purtroppo si accompagna il dispiacere di essere scoperto e di trovarsi a gestire un bel po' di problemi per questo, non è che ci si pente di non aver tradito, piuttosto ci si arrabbia di essere stati così sfortunati da essere stati scoperti.
> _Con tutti quelli a cui va bene... proprio a "noi" doveva andare male?
> ...


Basterebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di riconoscere il danno fatto e lasciare libero il tradito di rifarsi una vita accanto ad una persona più onesta.


----------



## Diletta (15 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Basterebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di riconoscere il danno fatto e lasciare libero il tradito di rifarsi una vita accanto ad una persona più onesta.



Scusa Trilo, ma questo è ciò che viene fatto sempre, di default...
Il traditore non può fare altro che accettare la decisione dell'altro/a.


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Basterebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di riconoscere il danno fatto e lasciare libero il tradito di rifarsi una vita accanto ad una persona più onesta.


Sì. 
Ma ovviamente non capita mai.
Perché chi tradisce poi alla fine non si vuole separare mai.
L'onere di farlo spetta al marito.
Spesso pure l'onere economico (nuova casa, avvocato per la giudiziale, mantenimento se la moglie non ha redditi sufficienti per vivere da sola - mio caso).


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Trilo, ma questo è ciò che viene fatto sempre, di default...
> Il traditore non può fare altro che accettare la decisione dell'altro/a.


Dipende, Diletta.
Se la moglie traditrice è casalinga o ha un reddito minimo e rifiuta la separazione consensuale sono cazzi.
Se ti vuoi separare paghi. E non poco.


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, Diletta.
> Se la moglie traditrice è casalinga o ha un reddito minimo e rifiuta la separazione consensuale sono cazzi.
> Se ti vuoi separare paghi. E non poco.


No danny se la donna è in grado di lavorare si tira su le maniche e lavora!

Ma pensa te tradito e pure obbligato a mantenere ma dai ...


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

Sto facendo casino dal Cell in treno

Buona settimana a tutti


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No danny se la donna è in grado di lavorare si tira su le maniche e lavora!
> 
> Ma pensa te tradito e pure obbligato a mantenere ma dai ...



Art. 156 codice civile.


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Art. 156 codice civile.



Boh
Comunque sta cambiando sta cosa informati

A me pare una follia ad ogni modo


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Boh
> Comunque sta cambiando sta cosa informati
> 
> A me pare una follia ad ogni modo


La Cassazione, in un'interpretazione però fatta dai giornalisti, ha sancito che non è più obbligatorio corrispondere l'assegno di mantenimento qualora il coniuge abbia redditi sufficienti a vivere, viene quindi escluso per la prima volta l'obbligo del mantenimento del tenore di vita.
Questo però non comprende i doveri nei confronti del coniuge privo di reddito o con redditi insufficienti a vivere da solo.
In breve, se tu ti vuoi separare da un coniuge che è privo di reddito o ne ha uno basso (per esempio 5 o 600 euro al mese), dovrai probabilmente - sarà il giudice a stabilirlo - corrispondere un assegno mensile per consentire al coniuge di poter vivere senza di te.
Questo si aggiunge ovviamente a tutti i doveri nei confronti dei figli, l'assegnamento della casa al genitore prevalente, che sono sempre faccende che vengono stabilite dal giudice.
In mancanza di accordo, ovvero passando attraverso una giudiziale, a questi oneri si aggiungono le spese legali, che non sono basse. Ho appena conosciuto un padre che per affrontare una giudiziale durata diversi anni ha speso un 10.000 euro totali. Non conosco la cifra media.
Poi c'è la questione dell'addebito, in caso di tradimento, risolvibile sempre attraverso una giudiziale, che può influire sul mantenimento.
Va da sè che se hai un coniuge privo di reddito le cose si complicano abbastanza.
Certo, se poi negli anni si verificano le condizioni per abbassare l'assegno di mantenimento, si può sempre fari richiesta di una modifica.
Diciamo che la situazione ideale è quella di una separazione consensuale.
Oppure di una giudiziale con due coniugi aventi reddito paragonabile e adeguato a vivere da soli.


----------



## Divì (15 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori scoperti perdono questo.Il tradito,il ferito quasi a morte non sarà mai più come prima e non parlo solo di amore ma di tutto ciò che gira intorno alla  coppia.Di cambiamento obbligato che il subire un tradimento porta.
> Di protezioni emotive che si innalzano.
> Solo che lo scoprono dopo aver fatto il danno e si disperano.
> Le sensazioni che ho provato mi hanno dato la certezza che i panni del traditore scoperto siano una vendetta tra le più terribili sopratutto perché auto inflitta ,senza la minima possibilità di poter dare colpe ad altri.
> Penso che qualche domanda sul se ne sia valsa la pena se la siano fatta.


Questo che manifesti è un quadro plausibile quando il traditore scoperto ha o raggiunge (non sempre in un bah) un livello di consapevolezza e si assume una certa responsabilità del danno. Non è sempre così. Non è nemmeno detto che questa "disperazione" venga veramente esplicitata. Più spesso il traditore mette in atto comportamenti "riparatori" pur sapendo che niente è più come prima. Ma oggi io non penso più che ciò che è diverso sia necessariamente peggiore.



danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Secondo me, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi per non dire nella totalità, se una persona tradisce lo fa per piacer suo.
> Se a questo piacere purtroppo si accompagna il dispiacere di essere scoperto e di trovarsi a gestire un bel po' di problemi per questo, non è che ci si pente di non aver tradito, piuttosto ci si arrabbia di essere stati così sfortunati da essere stati scoperti.
> _Con tutti quelli a cui va bene... proprio a "noi" doveva andare male?
> ...


Danny, non concordo. Questa è la situazione di molti ma non di tutti. In particolare è la situazione che stai vivendo tu. 



francoff ha detto:


> Ieri sera dopo aver discusso averle detto dei miei dubbi del fantasma che gira per la ns casa , mia moglie mi ha chiesto se l amo ancora ... ecco questa domanda mi ha fatto riflettere : non sono io quello che ha perso di più ma lei , la certezza dell amore che le ho sempre voluto la certezza che lei sia sempre importante per me .


Sì. È proprio così.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] a rapporto x chiarimenti

Io sapevo che il giudice può stabilire una "indennità di trombata" per il coniuge tradito


----------



## danny (15 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Danny, non concordo. Questa è la situazione di molti ma non di tutti. In particolare è la situazione che stai vivendo tu.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nella mia sicuramente.
Io ho scoperto la storia quando era ancora _calda_.
Se si ha la fortuna di scoprire tutto quando la storia extra è al termine o finita, va diversamente.
Potrebbe essere il caso di Francoff.
Forse.
Anche se - lo dissi all'epoca - il pianto di lei con l'amante mi lasciò perplesso.


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La Cassazione, in un'interpretazione però fatta dai giornalisti, ha sancito che non è più obbligatorio corrispondere l'assegno di mantenimento qualora il coniuge abbia redditi sufficienti a vivere, viene quindi escluso per la prima volta l'obbligo del mantenimento del tenore di vita.
> Questo però non comprende i doveri nei confronti del coniuge privo di reddito o con redditi insufficienti a vivere da solo.
> In breve, se tu ti vuoi separare da un coniuge che è privo di reddito o ne ha uno basso (per esempio 5 o 600 euro al mese), dovrai probabilmente - sarà il giudice a stabilirlo - corrispondere un assegno mensile per consentire al coniuge di poter vivere senza di te.
> Questo si aggiunge ovviamente a tutti i doveri nei confronti dei figli, l'assegnamento della casa al genitore prevalente, che sono sempre faccende che vengono stabilite dal giudice.
> ...


Allora mi conveniva stare a casa a portare i cani a spasso vedi 

Si ho capito meglio adesso
Un gran casino in effetti oltre la componente affettiva anche la componente economica

La separazione e roba da ricchi quasi 

Qsto anche perché in ITLAIA troppo spesso le donne rinunciano a lavorare perché non supportate 
Qualcuna X comodità 

Brutta cosa questa 
Vero anche che lavorare e seguire una famiglia di nuovo se non hai nonni significa tirate fiori parecchi soldi tra nidi e tate ...

Gira e rigira il cetriolo sempre in C..o all ortolano finisce


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nella mia sicuramente.
> Io ho scoperto la storia quando era ancora _calda_.
> Se si ha la fortuna di scoprire tutto quando la storia extra è al termine o finita, va diversamente.
> Potrebbe essere il caso di Francoff.
> ...


Avevo capito piangesse con Franco qnd beccata con amante sulla panchina io 

In che senso pianse con amante ? X L amante ?


----------



## trilobita (15 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Avevo capito piangesse con Franco qnd beccata con amante sulla panchina io
> 
> In che senso pianse con amante ? X L amante ?


Franco la seguì e la vide discutere con l'amante,per poi lasciarsi piangenti.
Insomma vide due innamorati.Non intervenne,ma in seguito a questo chiese a lei se avesse una storia,ricevendo una risposta affermativa,ma lei non sa che Franco li becco'.
Se ben ricordo lei confessò che se lui non fosse intervenuto,lei passata l'arrabbiatura con l'amante,avrebbe ricominciato ad incontrarlo....
Mi sembra,perché è passato già più di qualche mese,quindi la mia memoria di vecchietto non dà garanzie certe...


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Franco la seguì e la vide discutere con l'amante,per poi lasciarsi piangenti.
> Insomma vide due innamorati.Non intervenne,ma in seguito a questo chiese a lei se avesse una storia,ricevendo una risposta affermativa,ma lei non sa che Franco li becco'.
> Se ben ricordo lei confessò che se lui non fosse intervenuto,lei passata l'arrabbiatura con l'amante,avrebbe ricominciato ad incontrarlo....
> Mi sembra,perché è passato già più di qualche mese,quindi la mia memoria di vecchietto non dà garanzie certe...


Ah.
Ora capisco i dubbi di Franco 
Pero lo stava lasciando comunque come se avesse deciso a prescindere poi dalla scoperta di Franco ..
Quindi arrabbiata con amante per cosa ?


----------



## trilobita (15 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ah.
> Ora capisco i dubbi di Franco
> Pero lo stava lasciando comunque come se avesse deciso a prescindere poi dalla scoperta di Franco ..
> Quindi arrabbiata con amante per cosa ?


Per il messaggino mandato dall'amante in un momento inopportuno,che difatti diede il via a tutto questo


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per il messaggino mandato dall'amante in un momento inopportuno,che difatti diede il via a tutto questo


Ma quindi lei si accorse che franco noto' il messaggio ?
Come fa franco a sapere che lei si arrabbiò X quello e decise di lasciarlo ?

Mi sono persa dei pezzi
Perché se lei voleva chiudere probabilmente ha capito che Franco e L sua famiglia sono più importanti

SeInvece sì e stizzita Xche il messaggio li ha fatti sgamare un po cambia la solfa

Che situazioni delle balle 

Ieri  una mia amica ha scoperto che lui non andava a correre al parco ma correva da un altra parte .. Beccato perché la roba nella sacca era pulita  intonsa 
Lui ha negato poi è crollato 
Hanno due bimbi sono carini giovani e lei è una di quelle che a suo tempo scelse il ptime X stare dietro ai piccoli mentre lui dirigente lavorava come un matto
La scusa è stata che aveva troppe pressioni e responsabilità casa figli lavoro e L altra lo capiva meglio ( oltre a farci del gran sesso pare)
Lei lo ha cacciato fuori ma è da stanotte che piange ( lei)
Ai bimbi ha detto che è partito X lavoro 
Lui al momento è pentito e manda what app a nastro ...
Stavano benone Scopavano crescevano i bimbi hanno appena cambiato casa 

La nostra amica in comune dice  l amore non esiste la famiglia e' il luogo dove sfoghiamo frustrazioni e lei sta bene single ( più o meno ) e senza responsabilità 


Io nonostante tutto e X come sia finita sono invece così felice di avere i miei tre ragazzi 
Sono la spinta da andare comunque avanti sempre 
L'amore vero esiste ed è questo : i FILGI


----------



## stany (15 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori scoperti perdono questo.Il tradito,il ferito quasi a morte non sarà mai più come prima e non parlo solo di amore ma di tutto ciò che gira intorno alla  coppia.Di cambiamento obbligato che il subire un tradimento porta.
> Di protezioni emotive che si innalzano.
> Solo che lo scoprono dopo aver fatto il danno e si disperano.
> Le sensazioni che ho provato mi hanno dato la certezza che i panni del traditore scoperto siano una vendetta tra le più terribili sopratutto perché auto inflitta ,senza la minima possibilità di poter dare colpe ad altri.
> Penso che qualche domanda sul se ne sia valsa la pena se la siano fatta.


Mia moglie proprio non si dispera!


----------



## stany (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Secondo me, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi per non dire nella totalità, se una persona tradisce lo fa per piacer suo.
> Se a questo piacere purtroppo si accompagna il dispiacere di essere scoperto e di trovarsi a gestire un bel po' di problemi per questo, non è che ci si pente di non aver tradito, piuttosto ci si arrabbia di essere stati così sfortunati da essere stati scoperti.
> _Con tutti quelli a cui va bene... proprio a "noi" doveva andare male?
> ...


Superficialità.....quella è la "colpa"


----------



## stany (15 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La Cassazione, in un'interpretazione però fatta dai giornalisti, ha sancito che non è più obbligatorio corrispondere l'assegno di mantenimento qualora il coniuge abbia redditi sufficienti a vivere, viene quindi escluso per la prima volta l'obbligo del mantenimento del tenore di vita.
> Questo però non comprende i doveri nei confronti del coniuge privo di reddito o con redditi insufficienti a vivere da solo.
> In breve, se tu ti vuoi separare da un coniuge che è privo di reddito o ne ha uno basso (per esempio 5 o 600 euro al mese), dovrai probabilmente - sarà il giudice a stabilirlo - corrispondere un assegno mensile per consentire al coniuge di poter vivere senza di te.
> Questo si aggiunge ovviamente a tutti i doveri nei confronti dei figli, l'assegnamento della casa al genitore prevalente, che sono sempre faccende che vengono stabilite dal giudice.
> ...


Certo.il tenore di vita precedente,ovvero quello nel matrimonio non dovrà essere garantito ( ricordiamo comunque che la Cassazione fa giurisprudenza fino ad un certo punto.  È sempre il giudice nella causa a decidere) ; e chi stabilisce però quale sia il minimo o il massimo oppure il congruo,per un mantenimento di una moglie disoccupata? Sempre un giudice in base comunque a dei parametri che fanno riferimento al contesto specifico: la moglie di Berlusconi potrebbe vivere con quattromila euro al mese no? Non quarantamila.


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] a rapporto x chiarimenti
> 
> Io sapevo che il giudice può stabilire una "indennità di trombata" per il coniuge tradito


Mmmmm.... Vediamo quello che posso chiarire 

Il mantenimento ha carattere assistenziale, e deriva direttamente dal contratto di matrimonio.

L'addebito da' origine ad una obbligazione di carattere risarcitorio, e deriva da un inadempimento ai doveri scaturenti dal contratto -matrimonio.

Il mantenimento e l'addebito sono due obbligazioni distinte, che hanno proprio fonti distinte. E stanno su piani distinti.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... Vediamo quello che posso chiarire
> 
> Il mantenimento ha carattere assistenziale, e deriva direttamente dal contratto di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Però x inadempimento all'obbligazione va ricompresa a pieno titolo la trombata, dico bene?


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

Io so che nel mio caso il mantenimento ai figli è dovuto anche in relazione al precedente. Tenore di vita cioè se facevi il corso di vela lo sci e il soggiorno a Londra lo rifai 

Per me lavorando ed essendo autonoma non è previsto nulla a che se a fronte di grossa disparità potrei chiederlo ma non lo farò 

In cuor mio spero che prima o poi torni X i ragazzi o si avvicini ma dubito trovi in Italia ..


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però x inadempimento all'obbligazione va ricompresa a pieno titolo la trombata, dico bene?



No. Non è detto. Se la trombata si verifica a causa del venir meno di determinate condizioni di assistenza dall'altra parte, non rileva. Potrei fare un po' di esempi.


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non è detto. Se la trombata si verifica a causa del venir meno di determinate condizioni di assistenza dall'altra parte, non rileva. Potrei fare un po' di esempi.


Ecco.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non è detto. Se la trombata si verifica a causa del venir meno di determinate condizioni di assistenza dall'altra parte, non rileva. Potrei fare un po' di esempi.


Esco dal faceto ed entro nel serio

Puoi fare qualche esempio concreto?

Credo sia interessante


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esco dal faceto ed entro nel serio
> 
> Puoi fare qualche esempio concreto?
> 
> Credo sia interessante


Brevemente, purtroppo oggi è una giornata in salita 

Premessa generale: e' il principio dell'onere della prova, secondo cui chi intende far valere un diritto (quale è anche quello risarcitorio) deve darne prova. E' un principio, quello dell'onere probatorio, che conosce molte deroghe. Ma noi ora prendiamolo così. .

Vuol dire che tu chiedi il risarcimento  (addebito) a me, e nel fare ciò è tuo preciso onere provare che ti ho tradito. Io, davanti alle tue prove, posso provare diversi tipi di contestazione. O contesto la formazione delle prove (in poche parole sostengo, motivando, che non sono per così dire  "attendibili", veritiere) ovvero  (spesso di fronte a prove inconfutabili) sostenere che si, ti ho tradito, ma il mio tradimento si innesta in una fase in cui già, da parte tua, era venuto meno il rispetto del vincolo matrimoniale. Perché tu già mi tradivi, oppure mi menavi, o negavi qualsiasi rapporto (senza ovviamente che ve ne fosse causa). E toccherà ovviamente a te dare prova di questo fatto per così dire impeditivo avuto riguardo alla mia domanda risarcitoria.


----------



## ologramma (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Brevemente, purtroppo oggi è una giornata in salita
> 
> Premessa generale: e' il principio dell'onere della prova, secondo cui chi intende far valere un diritto (quale è anche quello risarcitorio) deve darne prova. E' un principio, quello dell'onere probatorio, che conosce molte deroghe. Ma noi ora prendiamolo così. .
> 
> Vuol dire che tu chiedi il risarcimento  (addebito) a me, e nel fare ciò è tuo preciso onere provare che ti ho tradito. Io, davanti alle tue prove, posso provare diversi tipi di contestazione. O contesto la formazione delle prove (in poche parole sostengo, motivando, che non sono per così dire  "attendibili", veritiere) ovvero  (spesso di fronte a prove inconfutabili) sostenere che si, ti ho tradito, ma il mio tradimento si innesta in una fase in cui già, da parte tua, era venuto meno il rispetto del vincolo matrimoniale. Perché tu già mi tradivi, oppure mi menavi, o negavi qualsiasi rapporto (senza ovviamente che ve ne fosse causa). E toccherà ovviamente a te dare prova di questo fatto per così dire impeditivo avuto riguardo alla mia domanda risarcitoria.


ecco direi come volevasi dimostrare :up:
niente di male ma mi iace sempre la dialettica degli avvocati che sono sempre pronti a dire che quello che hai visto e che tu che dici essere rosso analizzando mi sa che hai visto male si poteva essere ma come non poteva essere.
Detto in parole povero rigirare l'evidenza dei fatti e mettere in dubbio


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco direi come volevasi dimostrare :up:
> niente di male ma mi iace sempre la dialettica degli avvocati che sono sempre pronti a dire che quello che hai visto e che tu che dici essere rosso analizzando mi sa che hai visto male si poteva essere ma come non poteva essere.
> Detto in parole povero rigirare l'evidenza dei fatti e mettere in dubbio


E' una visione generalizzata ma non rispondente al vero. L'avvocato e' uno strumento mediante cui si applica il diritto dell'ordinamento. Se tale ordinamento prevede un onere probatorio specifico a carico di ciascuna parte, l'altra può evidenziarne la carenza oppure agire a prova contraria. Sempre secondo principi conformi all'ordinamento. Che sono ben più complicati rispetto a quelli che posso (inesattamente) riportare qui. Tutto il resto sono favole.


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Brevemente, purtroppo oggi è una giornata in salita
> 
> Premessa generale: e' il principio dell'onere della prova, secondo cui chi intende far valere un diritto (quale è anche quello risarcitorio) deve darne prova. E' un principio, quello dell'onere probatorio, che conosce molte deroghe. Ma noi ora prendiamolo così. .
> 
> Vuol dire che tu chiedi il risarcimento  (addebito) a me, e nel fare ciò è tuo preciso onere provare che ti ho tradito. Io, davanti alle tue prove, posso provare diversi tipi di contestazione. O contesto la formazione delle prove (in poche parole sostengo, motivando, che non sono per così dire  "attendibili", veritiere) ovvero  (spesso di fronte a prove inconfutabili) sostenere che si, ti ho tradito, ma il mio tradimento si innesta in una fase in cui già, da parte tua, era venuto meno il rispetto del vincolo matrimoniale. Perché tu già mi tradivi, oppure mi menavi, o negavi qualsiasi rapporto (senza ovviamente che ve ne fosse causa). E toccherà ovviamente a te dare prova di questo fatto per così dire impeditivo avuto riguardo alla mia domanda risarcitoria.



Chiedo scusa, ecco gli errori di quando si scrive di corsa 

Ultime righe: tocca A ME  la prova del tuo precedente tradimento o del tuo far venir meno di altre condizioni di supporto morale e materiale, di cui il mio tradimento e' conseguenza. Sorry


----------



## ologramma (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' una visione generalizzata ma non rispondente al vero.* L'avvocato e' uno strumento mediante cui si applica il diritto dell'ordinamento.* Se tale ordinamento prevede un onere probatorio specifico a carico di ciascuna parte, l'altra può evidenziarne la carenza oppure agire a prova contraria. Sempre secondo principi conformi all'ordinamento. Che sono ben più complicati rispetto a quelli che posso (inesattamente) riportare qui. Tutto il resto sono favole.


non o metto in dubbio volevo solo , in un modo scherzoso , far capire che con le parole e le loro interpretazioni si può facilmente a chi ha l'arte oratoria mettere in discussione tutto quello a cui ci si appiglia :up:
Non era un rimprovero ma solo un merito per come un bravo avvocato gestisce la causa, solo volevo fare un po di ironia :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non o metto in dubbio volevo solo , in un modo scherzoso , far capire che con le parole e le loro interpretazioni si può facilmente a chi ha l'arte oratoria mettere in discussione tutto quello a cui ci si appiglia :up:
> Non era un rimprovero ma solo un merito per come un bravo avvocato gestisce la causa, solo volevo fare un po di ironia :facepalm:


Ma no problem. 

Tieni poi conto che alla fine chi decide e' il giudice, mediamente in grado di scindere l'oratoria dai fatti provati


----------



## ologramma (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no problem.
> 
> Tieni poi conto che alla fine chi decide e' il giudice, mediamente in grado di scindere l'oratoria dai fatti provati


ricordo che fui chiamato a testimoniare in una causa chiamato da un mio amico per dire che la casa dove c'erano stati problemi con il costruttore ed io dovevo farli presente , l'avvocato della parte avversa  me li fece elencare e quando gli dissi che la casa era stata abbandonata  e non veniva seguita nel tempo mi disse che io non ero idoneo perchè non ero l'esperto allora io di rimando mentre scriveva (premetto stavamo fuori dall'aula del giudice dove regnava un casino assordante,gli dissi  io  sono un artigiano e costatavo  che la carta da parati era scollata e agli angoli vi erano molte ragnatele quindi se la casa era seguita e non abbandonata ci voleva l'esperto per capire che si e nò apriva la porta?
Il giudice quando siamo rientrati si arrabbio perchè l'altra parte cioè il proprietario non si presentava alle udienze e sembrava che il mio amico fosse quasi in procinto di entrare nel suo immobile ma l'arte oratoria della contro parte ribaltò il tutto e la causa si chiuse dopo anni quantificando i danni metà per ciascuno
circa dieci anni mi sembra per giungere ha quella stronzata di sentenza nel frattempo perso tempo, mutuo e  pace.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, ecco gli errori di quando si scrive di corsa
> 
> Ultime righe: tocca A ME  la prova del tuo precedente tradimento o del tuo far venir meno di altre condizioni di supporto morale e materiale, di cui il mio tradimento e' conseguenza. Sorry


Interessante.. grazie


----------



## trilobita (15 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non o metto in dubbio volevo solo , in un modo scherzoso , far capire che con le parole e le loro interpretazioni si può facilmente a chi ha l'arte oratoria mettere in discussione tutto quello a cui ci si appiglia :up:
> Non era un rimprovero ma solo un merito per come un bravo avvocato gestisce la causa, solo volevo fare un po di ironia :facepalm:


Troooopppo buono.......


----------



## francoff (15 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Franco la seguì e la vide discutere con l'amante,per poi lasciarsi piangenti.
> Insomma vide due innamorati.Non intervenne,ma in seguito a questo chiese a lei se avesse una storia,ricevendo una risposta affermativa,ma lei non sa che Franco li becco'.
> Se ben ricordo lei confessò che se lui non fosse intervenuto,lei passata l'arrabbiatura con l'amante,avrebbe ricominciato ad incontrarlo....
> Mi sembra,perché è passato già più di qualche mese,quindi la mia memoria di vecchietto non dà garanzie certe...


Da che sappia io non ha reiniziato un bel nulla . Lui si fece vivo con un mazzo di fiori e lei lo mando' via e me lo disse. In precedenza ci fu contatto telefonico a cui lei rispose ma poi tronco ' . Dopo l episidio dei fiori da quanto ne so non ci sono stati contatti


----------



## Carola (15 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Da che sappia io non ha reiniziato un bel nulla . Lui si fece vivo con un mazzo di fiori e lei lo mando' via e me lo disse. In precedenza ci fu contatto telefonico a cui lei rispose ma poi tronco ' . Dopo l episidio dei fiori da quanto ne so non ci sono stati contatti


Ma era sposato lui ?


----------



## Frithurik (15 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Da che sappia io non ha reiniziato un bel nulla . Lui si fece vivo con un mazzo di fiori e lei lo mando' via e me lo disse. In precedenza ci fu contatto telefonico a cui lei rispose ma poi tronco ' . Dopo l episidio dei fiori da quanto ne so non ci sono stati contatti


Tu avevi scritto che lei ti aveva confessato che se tu non l'avresti beccata la loro storia sarebbe continuata, questo ha sottolineato trio nel post, no che ha reiniziato.


----------



## trilobita (15 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Da che sappia io non ha reiniziato un bel nulla . Lui si fece vivo con un mazzo di fiori e lei lo mando' via e me lo disse. In precedenza ci fu contatto telefonico a cui lei rispose ma poi tronco ' . Dopo l episidio dei fiori da quanto ne so non ci sono stati contatti


Da quello che scrivi,lei ci sta provando,purtroppo,come si è scritto qui più e più volte,non è semplice.
Non credo proprio che si siano sentiti ancora,ora sarebbe solo nocivo per lei e per i suoi propositi.
Il pallino ora è in mano tua,se hai capito che lei si sta sinceramente impegnando,devi,con i tempi dovuti,capire se riuscirai mai ad accettare quello che è stato.


----------



## Divì (15 Maggio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Tu avevi scritto che lei ti aveva confessato che se tu non l'avresti beccata la loro storia sarebbe continuata, questo ha sottolineato trio nel post, no che ha reiniziato.


A me pare di ricordare che fosse un suo (di lui) timore. Non una confessione. Ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## francoff (15 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma era sposato lui ?


No


----------



## trilobita (15 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A me pare di ricordare che fosse un suo (di lui) timore. Non una confessione. Ma potrei sbagliarmi.


No,potrebbe essere,difatti non ricordo neppure io se era una sua riflessione o glielo confidò lei,ma credo sia un dettaglio che ora non ha più alcun peso.


----------



## Foglia (15 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Interessante.. grazie


Figurati


----------



## mistral (16 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Basterebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di riconoscere il danno fatto e lasciare libero il tradito di rifarsi una vita accanto ad una persona più onesta.


Guarda che è proprio questo che manda ai pazzi il traditore che non intende scappare con l'amante.
Aver dato via libera e non poter fare altro che andarsene o sottostare alle decisioni dell'altro.


----------



## mistral (16 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo che manifesti è un quadro plausibile quando il traditore scoperto ha o raggiunge (non sempre in un bah) un livello di consapevolezza e si assume una certa responsabilità del danno. Non è sempre così. Non è nemmeno detto che questa "disperazione" venga veramente esplicitata. Più spesso il traditore mette in atto comportamenti "riparatori" pur sapendo che niente è più come prima. Ma oggi io non penso più che ciò che è diverso sia necessariamente peggiore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La disperazione che ho visto in mio marito non l'avevo mai vsta dal vivo in nessuna situazione.
Come d'altronde non credevo possibile essere a mia volta così devastata.
Forse il fatto che lui stesse da un po' cercando di chiudere questa storia può aver fatto la differenza.Non mi pare per nulla che il suo dolore fosse legato al fatto di non poter più pomiciare con l'altra.
Forse nelle prime ore era dispiaciuto di averla scaricata di colpo immaginando lei deisperata e piangente per la perdita ( a detta di lui ,lei era innamorata persa).
Poi lei ha fatto in modo di togliergli velocemente l'immagine della dolce innamorata che si struggeva d'amore.
Da un lato per lui è stato un bene vederla ad occhio finalmente  nudo con la sua vera faccia-Stronza


----------



## francoff (16 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> La disperazione che ho visto in mio marito non l'avevo mai vsta dal vivo in nessuna situazione.
> Come d'altronde non credevo possibile essere a mia volta così devastata.
> Forse il fatto che lui stesse da un po' cercando di chiudere questa storia può aver fatto la differenza.Non mi pare per nulla che il suo dolore fosse legato al fatto di non poter più pomiciare con l'altra.
> Forse nelle prime ore era dispiaciuto di averla scaricata di colpo immaginando lei deisperata e piangente per la perdita ( a detta di lui ,lei era innamorata persa).
> ...


Io non lo so come lo vede realmente. Vorrei avere le tue certezze


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non lo so come lo vede realmente. Vorrei avere le tue certezze


Credo che non le avrai mai e che nessuno può averle purtroppo


----------



## mistral (17 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non lo so come lo vede realmente. Vorrei avere le tue certezze


No,non sono certezze .
Descrivo ciò che ho visto.Ma un po' a tutti capita magari di provare attrazione o infatuarsi di qualcuno ma non per questo il partner viene escluso dalla nostra vita.Sono dei sentimenti anarchici che a dirla tutta ci tengono anche vivi.
Cioe ,non mi focalizzerei più di tanto sulle farfalle che tutti potremmo avere a prescindere dal tradimento .
Io ad un certo punto ho pensato che se era innamorato di lei e si costringeva a stare con me .....cacchi suoi,aveva una bella gatta da pelare con se stesso.Costretto ad avere le briciole di una e dell'altra.
Il suo eventuale cuore infranto era cosa e causa sua.


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No,non sono certezze .
> Descrivo ciò che ho visto.Ma un po' a tutti capita magari di provare attrazione o infatuarsi di qualcuno ma non per questo il partner viene escluso dalla nostra vita.Sono dei sentimenti anarchici che a dirla tutta ci tengono anche vivi.
> Cioe ,non mi focalizzerei più di tanto sulle farfalle che tutti potremmo avere a prescindere dal tradimento .
> Io ad un certo punto ho pensato che se era innamorato di lei e si costringeva a stare con me .....cacchi suoi,aveva una bella gatta da pelare con se stesso.Costretto ad avere le briciole di una e dell'altra.
> Il suo eventuale cuore infranto era cosa e causa sua.


ma la gatta da pelare nel tuo caso l avrei io a stare con un uomo innamorata di un altra

Bah mondo bello perché vario e tante teste


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No,non sono certezze .Descrivo ciò che ho visto.Ma un po' a tutti capita magari di provare attrazione o infatuarsi di qualcuno ma non per questo il partner viene escluso dalla nostra vita.Sono dei sentimenti anarchici che a dirla tutta ci tengono anche vivi.Cioe ,non mi focalizzerei più di tanto sulle farfalle che tutti potremmo avere a prescindere dal tradimento .Io ad un certo punto ho pensato che se era innamorato di lei e si costringeva a stare con me .....cacchi suoi,aveva una bella gatta da pelare con se stesso.Costretto ad avere le briciole di una e dell'altra.Il suo eventuale cuore infranto era cosa e causa sua.


Perché le tue briciole?


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non lo so come lo vede realmente. Vorrei avere le tue certezze


Dopo un anno anch'io giro ancora intorno alle stesse domande. 

Lui prova a darmi risposte che dipende dal mio umore se riesco ad accettarle o meno. 
Dichiara che non era amore, se no non avrebbe fatto alcune scelte, continuare clandestinamente e chiudere tutto nel momento in cui è saltato il banco. 
Dichiara però che non era solo sesso, se no si sarebbe fermato a qualche incontro in un motel, ma non era questo il caso. 
Era affetto. Forse secondo me è più giusto identificarle con "emozioni" come fa [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. 

Il motivo perchè ha cominciato a provare queste "emozioni" per un altra persona?! Semplice non le provava più per me... non c'era la scintilla, come la chiama lui. Colpa mia?! Forse si. Colpa sua? Assolutamente si. 

Dopo un anno continuo a girare intorno a queste risposte, che lui mi da e che voi con le vostre esperienze mi date, ma sembra sempre che queste risposte non sono mai abbastanza. 
Vorrei aprirgli la testa... ma non si può. Anche perchè una volta aperto bisognerebbe anche provare a capirlo. 

Lui mi ama?! Non lo so, credo che provi un miscuglio infinito di emozioni per me... che chiama amore. 
Io lo amo?! Non lo so, credo che provo un miscuglio infinito di emozioni per lui... che io chiamo anche odio a volte. 

L'unica certezza è data dai fatti e forse solo a quello ci possiamo attenere... e i fatti ingegnere che 1+1 fa sempre 2 che cosa dicono?!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dopo un anno anch'io giro ancora intorno alle stesse domande.
> 
> Lui prova a darmi risposte che dipende dal mio umore se riesco ad accettarle o meno.
> Dichiara che non era amore, se no non avrebbe fatto alcune scelte, continuare clandestinamente e chiudere tutto nel momento in cui è saltato il banco.
> ...


Ma le emozioni per un coniuge non ci sono e non devono esserci! Sarebbero proprio fuori luogo, da disturbati mentali.
Per un coniuge ci sono, ci devono essere sentimenti.
Può anche accadere di sposarsi sull'onda delle emozioni e non essere proprio in grado di provare sentimenti profondi.
Io sono diventata molto scettica sulla capacità di sentimenti profondi.
Anche nei confronti dei figli non li vedo così comuni.
Si può stare insieme una vita senza sentimenti profondi.


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dopo un anno anch'io giro ancora intorno alle stesse domande.
> 
> Lui prova a darmi risposte che dipende dal mio umore se riesco ad accettarle o meno.
> Dichiara che non era amore, se no non avrebbe fatto alcune scelte, continuare clandestinamente e chiudere tutto nel momento in cui è saltato il banco.
> ...


Sento tanta tanta fatica 

È faticoso state in coppia è faticoso e dopo episodi del genere credo irrecuperabile 
Non sento storie che ne sono uscite bene tranne alcuni casi in cui non sono stati scoperti 

Cretini a farsi beccare allora guarda


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Aggiungerei che la ricerca di emozioni è sempre la motivazione. Non siamo più ai tempi del Gattopardo che non aveva mai visto la moglie nuda che tra l'altro lo diceva come mortificazione propria e non di una donna ingravidata senza piacere e volontà...

Sempre si ricercano emozioni.
Ma è proprio questo che per me è inquietante.
Ricercare emozioni per me non è sano. Anche se diffuso.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Sento tanta tanta fatica
> 
> È faticoso state in coppia è faticoso e dopo episodi del genere credo irrecuperabile
> Non sento storie che ne sono uscite bene tranne alcuni casi in cui non sono stati scoperti
> ...


Mi viene da rispondere che la vita in genere è faticosa. 

Si è faticoso per me questo momento, è un momento di grande cambiamento comunque vada. 
Di tante cose perse. 
Perse comunque, Carola, sia che rimanga con lui, sia che con lui non ci sto più. 
Comunque vada sarebbe faticoso. 
Per me però nonostante la fatica, ne vale ancora la pena. Per me, per la mia famiglia e anche per lui... lui che continua a dirmi che vuole recuperare e che vuole far di tutto per lenire il mio dolore. Che mi urla di perdonarlo e di darci una seconda possibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi viene da rispondere che la vita in genere è faticosa.
> 
> Si è faticoso per me questo momento, è un momento di grande cambiamento comunque vada.
> Di tante cose perse.
> ...


Perché? 
Glielo hai chiesto? Ti ha risposto?


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le emozioni per un coniuge non ci sono e non  devono esserci! Sarebbero proprio fuori luogo, da disturbati mentali.
> Per un coniuge ci sono, ci devono essere sentimenti.
> Può anche accadere di sposarsi sull'onda delle emozioni e non essere proprio in grado di provare sentimenti profondi.
> Io sono diventata molto scettica sulla capacità di sentimenti profondi.
> ...


Io non parlo di "farfalle", io parlo di empatia, di voglia di stare  insieme, di comunicare, di cercare e volere il contatto fisico anche  solo per conforto. 
Noi eravamo proprio a zero. 
Dopo la nascita  dei bimbi, la nostra coppia era di due conviventi quasi sconosciuti. I  motivi per cui siamo arrivati a questo, sono difficili da individuare...  tante cose insieme. Anch'io ho la mia parte di colpa, anche se credo,  concedetemelo, che il grande problema non fosse la coppia ma alcune  emozioni che lui ha avuto sempre dentro di sè. 

Quindi io chiusa  nel mio mondo e lui "immaturo" e sciocco che aveva bisogno di qualcuno  che lo facesse di nuovo sentire "vivo". Il suo paragone è stato come  correre in macchina... adrenalina pura infatti che ti da l'emozione del  momento ma che non risolve quel vuoto che ti porti dentro. 
Un gioco che poi non è riuscito a controllare ed è finito com'è finito. 
Perchè probabilmente lui, voleva anche l'ammmmmore... ma non il suo, quello di lei e il gioco gli è sfuggito di mano. 
A  casa tornando trovava una moglie incazzosa e nervosa, che cercava di  gestire il suo lavoro, la casa, i figli e un marito sempre più  sfuggente. 

Io non voglio scusarlo, non c'è giustificazione per  quello che ha fatto. Tra tutte le scelte che ci sono quella è stata la  più vile e la più stupida. 
Però per far ripartire il rapporto mica basta questo. Questa è la sola spiegazione che ti devi dare se devi andare via. 

Per  rimanere devi analizzare altro. Capire che la tua coppia era finita.  Finita come tu te la immaginavi e anche se tu non ti eri accorta di  nulla. Quando la coppia finisce di solito ci si lascia e amen, si  ricomincia con un altro. 

La mia coppia era finita. 
Ora sto cercando di crearne una nuova. Sempre con lo stesso uomo. 
Il risultato mi sfugge ma diciamo che la storia per ora è ancora solo all'inizio.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Glielo hai chiesto? Ti ha risposto?


Si, perchè vuole me e ama solo me. Che possiamo essere ancora molto felici insieme, stare bene e passare una vita meravigliosa insieme.
Queste sono le sue parole. 

Le mie? è che non gli credo. 
Che tipo di amore è il suo?! Così flebile che è scomparso al primo ostacolo?! 

La sua risposta è che in realtà l'amore per me non è mai scomparso. Non c'è stata mai da parte sua la necessità della scelta... io sono sempre stata la sua scelta. 

Il problema è che la mia idea di amore non è uguale alla sua idea di amore. Ma posso dire che il suo non è amore?


----------



## insane (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si, perchè vuole me e ama solo me. Che possiamo essere ancora molto felici insieme, stare bene e passare una vita meravigliosa insieme.
> Queste sono le sue parole.
> 
> Le mie? è che non gli credo.
> ...


Pero', al 99% e' uguale a quello che mi dice mia moglie. Mi pare come una difesa standard che gran parte dei traditori che tradiscono non per amore ma per sport tirano fuori. 

Comunque ti ammiro per la tua voglia di ricominciare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non parlo di "farfalle", io parlo di empatia, di voglia di stare  insieme, di comunicare, di cercare e volere il contatto fisico anche  solo per conforto.
> Noi eravamo proprio a zero.
> Dopo la nascita  dei bimbi, la nostra coppia era di due conviventi quasi sconosciuti. I  motivi per cui siamo arrivati a questo, sono difficili da individuare...  tante cose insieme. Anch'io ho la mia parte di colpa, anche se credo,  concedetemelo, che il grande problema non fosse la coppia ma alcune  emozioni che lui ha avuto sempre dentro di sè.
> 
> ...


Per me questo dice molto di quello che lui è.
Non di come si è comportato, ma proprio del suo essere.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si, perchè vuole me e ama solo me. Che possiamo essere ancora molto felici insieme, stare bene e passare una vita meravigliosa insieme.
> Queste sono le sue parole.
> 
> Le mie? è che non gli credo.
> ...


Puoi dire se è quello che va bene a te.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Pero', al 99% e' uguale a quello che mi dice mia moglie. Mi pare come una difesa standard che gran parte dei traditori che tradiscono non per amore ma per sport tirano fuori.
> 
> Comunque ti ammiro per la tua voglia di ricominciare


Lo so, per questo dico che i fatti sono importanti. 
Veri e reali. 

Facciamo terapia insieme, litighiamo, urliamo e lui mi consola nei miei momenti neri. 
La sua domanda è sempre: "Cosa posso fare per farti stare meglio". E' nel confronto, è nel tirarci fuori i vuoti interiori, i mostri che abbiamo dentro e poi sopportarli... 
Facciamo l'amore, le coccole e ci cerchiamo in continuazione. 
Questa è la realtà. Questi sono i fatti. 
Se devo paragonare la mia quotidianità a prima non lo posso proprio fare. Eravamo due conviventi. Due genitori. 

Solo che... non è facile. 
Perchè il passato fa parte della mia vita e avere la certezza che lui non è stato in grado di avere cura di me ma anzi mi ha ferito e umiliato mi fa male. Perchè ora è cambiata la mia idea di coppia, di famiglia e il mio mondo intimo. 
La sicurezza di far parte di un posto speciale. 
Quel mondo intimo è stato invaso, e io mi sono ritirata ancora più dentro e i confini della mia intimità ora finisco con me stessa, però ripeto credo che questo non sarà mai più uguale sia che io resti con lui sia che io me ne vada. 

E' dura. Però se non ci provi non lo sai se può funzionare. Però devi mettere in conto che potrai anche fallire, magari farai tutta quella fatica, per poi capire che non ce l'avete fatta comunque. 
Però nel mio caso io non lo considererò tempo sprecato. Tu si vero?! 
Ti dispiace non averci riprovato?!


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me questo dice molto di quello che lui è.
> Non di come si è comportato, ma proprio del suo essere.


Uno dei motivi perchè decisi di continuare furono queste: 
"Non guardarmi ora, ora sono pessimo. Non guardarmi. 
Aspetta un po' e ti prometto che quando mi riguarderai sarò cambiato". 

Si, lui è anche quello. Vile e vigliacco. 
Solo che almeno lo riconosce. Se c'è stato quel cambiamento sto cercando di capirlo.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi dire se è quello che va bene a te.


Se uno vuole gli unicorna rosa, non può poi lamentarsi che questi non esistono no?! 
A volte credo che io amavo solo l'idea dell'amore... e l'idea romantica che avevo di lui. 
Ma alla fine quante volte l'ho guardato davvero?! 

Se smetti di guardare in alto per vedere gli unicorna rosa magari riesci a vedere quanto è scazzato tuo marito, quanto vi state perdendo, e forse lo fai prima che lui indirizzi lo sguardo da qualche altra parte.


----------



## Divì (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungerei che *la ricerca di emozioni è sempre la motivazione*. Non siamo più ai tempi del Gattopardo che non aveva mai visto la moglie nuda che tra l'altro lo diceva come mortificazione propria e non di una donna ingravidata senza piacere e volontà...
> 
> *Sempre si ricercano emozioni.
> Ma è proprio questo che per me è inquietante.
> Ricercare emozioni per me non è sano. Anche se diffuso*.


Quoto tutto il neretto.
Per quanto riguarda la mia storia personale, proprio questa è la conclusione cui sono giunta, e che mio marito ha compreso di sé e *visto*. Ci abbiamo messo un po', eh?
Infatti di se stesso dice "ero malato". Del resto io lo vedevo proprio fuori come uno sballato .....

Conoscendolo *come lo conosco ora*, direi che il tema della ricerca di emozioni è stata una costante, legata ad una tendenza depressiva familiare (diversi casi in famiglia, sua sorella suicida). E lui ha combattuto la sua battaglia contro l'istinto di morte come ha saputo e potuto: male.

Sembra che abbia capito ..... :facepalm:


----------



## insane (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' dura. Però se non ci provi non lo sai se può funzionare. Però devi mettere in conto che potrai anche fallire, magari farai tutta quella fatica, per poi capire che non ce l'avete fatta comunque.
> Però nel mio caso io non lo considererò tempo sprecato. Tu si vero?!
> Ti dispiace non averci riprovato?!


Tu sei una mamma, e' giusto che pensi al bene dei figli ed e' corretto che l'essere genitore sia un buon motivo se non altro per provare a ricominciare. Come dici tu, se dovesse comunque finire male almeno sai che hai fatto il possibile.

Io sono diverso, non voglio figli, sono indipendente e posso dedicare quel che mi resta da vivere a me stesso, o a me stesso e ad un'altra donna che condivida i miei stessi ideali.

Non posso perdonare l' essere stato pugnalato alle spalle dopo quasi nove anni di sacrifici fatti (fatti volentieri, per l'amor di dio), nonostante le promesse di mari e monti che quell'altra mi fa ogni volta che ci vediamo. 

Semplicemente, non le credo piu'.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tu sei una mamma, e' giusto che pensi al bene dei figli ed e' corretto che l'essere genitore sia un buon motivo se non altro per provare a ricominciare. Come dici tu, se dovesse comunque finire male almeno sai che hai fatto il possibile.
> 
> Io sono diverso, non voglio figli, sono indipendente e posso dedicare quel che mi resta da vivere a me stesso, o a me stesso e ad un'altra donna che condivida i miei stessi ideali.
> 
> Non posso perdonare l' essere stato pugnalato alle spalle quasi nove anni di sacrifici fatti (fatti volentieri, per l'amor di dio), nonostante le promesse di mari e monti che quell'altra mi fa ogni volta che ci vediamo. Semplicemente, non le credo piu'.


Quindi nessun "ripensamento". Non lo so dalle tue parole mi sembrava quasi che in qualche modo avessi lasciato qualcosa di irrisolto con lei, non concedendo quella possibilità che lei ti chiedeva. 
E' stata probabilmente un impressione sbagliata.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se uno vuole gli unicorna rosa, non può poi lamentarsi che questi non esistono no?!
> A volte credo che io amavo solo l'idea dell'amore... e l'idea romantica che avevo di lui.
> Ma alla fine quante volte l'ho guardato davvero?!
> 
> Se smetti di guardare in alto per vedere gli unicorna rosa magari riesci a vedere quanto è scazzato tuo marito, quanto vi state perdendo, e forse lo fai prima che lui indirizzi lo sguardo da qualche altra parte.





iosolo ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi perchè decisi di continuare furono queste:
> "Non guardarmi ora, ora sono pessimo. Non guardarmi.
> Aspetta un po' e ti prometto che quando mi riguarderai sarò cambiato".
> 
> ...


Leggiti!



Io provo molta empatia per te, ma mi sembra assurdo il modo femminile con cui ti fai carico anche ora del benessere di lui.
C'era malessere di coppia? Tu te lo sei smazzato, lui se n'è fregato e ha cercato altro. Tu avresti dovuto prevenire? Ma dai!
Leggi un po' i traditori e vedi che seguono solo il loro interesse, cosa c'entra chi se ne sta a casa?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto tutto il neretto.
> Per quanto riguarda la mia storia personale, proprio questa è la conclusione cui sono giunta, e che mio marito ha compreso di sé e *visto*. Ci abbiamo messo un po', eh?
> Infatti di se stesso dice "ero malato". Del resto io lo vedevo proprio fuori come uno sballato .....
> 
> ...


Però va riconosciuto. Se il traditore dice "ci eravamo allontanati" ....:incazzato:


----------



## insane (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi nessun "ripensamento". Non lo so dalle tue parole mi sembrava quasi che in qualche modo avessi lasciato qualcosa di irrisolto con lei, non concedendo quella possibilità che lei ti chiedeva.
> E' stata probabilmente un impressione sbagliata.


A volte mi chiedo cosa potrebbe succedere se le dessi un'altra possibilita', quello si. Pero' non posso dimenticare quello che ha fatto, e non dimentico che se non la beccavo lei non si sarebbe fermata.

Questo atteggiamento che ha avuto nei miei confronti nega ogni possibilita' di recupero, anche se idealmente mi piacerebbe riprovarci. 

C'e' un detto, "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me"


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tu sei una mamma, e' giusto che pensi al bene dei figli ed e' corretto che l'essere genitore sia un buon motivo se non altro per provare a ricominciare. Come dici tu, se dovesse comunque finire male almeno sai che hai fatto il possibile.
> 
> Io sono diverso, non voglio figli, sono indipendente e posso dedicare quel che mi resta da vivere a me stesso, o a me stesso e ad un'altra donna che condivida i miei stessi ideali.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.
Questo è l'egoismo sano di chi vuole salvaguardare la propria integrità psichica.
Non è l'egoismo di chi segue il proprio piacere senza affrontare nessun problema. E se non lo affronta mi dà l'idea che il problema non sia poi così insopportabile. Ci si tiene tutto quello che dà soddisfazione.:unhappy:


----------



## mistral (17 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> ma la gatta da pelare nel tuo caso l avrei io a stare con un uomo innamorata di un altra
> 
> Bah mondo bello perché vario e tante teste


La gatta da pelare è di chi sta in un posto volendo stare in un altro.
Ma io intendevo dire che al di là di un tradimento nessuno tranne noi ha la certezza di ciò che ci passi per la testa o se abbiamo le farfalle nello stomaco per un altro uomo o donna.
Il mondo è pieno di persone che flirtano e si invaghiscono con o senza tradimento.Sarebbe assurdo arrovellarsi a trovare un modo di avere la certezza di essere sempre in pole position.
Mio marito non ha modo di aver la certezza su di me come io non l'ho avuta e non l'ho di lui.
La vita è fatta di tanti periodi,con avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> La gatta da pelare è di chi sta in un posto volendo stare in un altro.
> Ma io intendevo dire che al di là di un tradimento nessuno tranne noi ha la certezza di ciò che ci passi per la testa o se abbiamo le farfalle nello stomaco per un altro uomo o donna.
> Il mondo è pieno di persone che flirtano e si invaghiscono con o senza tradimento.Sarebbe assurdo arrovellarsi a trovare un modo di avere la certezza di essere sempre in pole position.
> Mio marito non ha modo di aver la certezza su di me come io non l'ho avuta e non l'ho di lui.
> La vita è fatta di tanti periodi,con avvicinamenti ed allontanamenti.


Hai teorizzato si fa quel che si può e ci si fa amare come si può da chi può.


----------



## mistral (17 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché le tue briciole?


Se fai con me ma ami l'altra o se ami me ma hai rovinato tutto facendoti beccare con l'altra ,riavere due interi la vedo dura....


----------



## mistral (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai teorizzato si fa quel che si può e ci si fa amare come si può da chi può.


No.Non parlo sempre per sentito dire.......


----------



## Divì (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però va riconosciuto. Se il traditore dice "ci eravamo allontanati" ....:incazzato:


Infatti. Il punto è anche questo. Oltre al fatto di dire a se stessi "io posso amare, mi sta bene uno che è un po' borderline?"

Diciamo che la risposta può essere sì se ne ha raggiunto la consapevolezza e un minimo di controllo, se ha imparato a discernere tra sentimenti e "un pieno di super". No se continua a cercare giustificazioni e a considerare un problema di coppia quello che è un problema suo.


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggiti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa mi rimproveri?!

Io non mi rimprovero del tradimento credo di aver superato quella fase. 

Io mi rimprovero di non vedere, di non aver visto che le cose che non funzionavano nel rapporto perchè dentro di me l'ammmmmmmmore supera tutto. 

Non è così. E' un idea da idioti. L'ammmmmore non supera tutto. L'ammmmmore non è per sempre, e l'ammmmmmore finisce. 

Lui ha smesso di amarmi e di vedermi come donna... ma io ero ancora a l'idea dell'ammmmmmmore. 
No, io sono imbecille. Avrei dovuto vedere, poi decidere che stavo facendo del mio meglio e mandarlo a cagare. 
Ma cappero almeno avrei dovuto guardare... per me, sempre per me. 
Che svegliarsi e scoprire di non aver capito un cavolo non è da tutti eh?! 

*Io non me lo sono smazzato*, io pensavo che passasse... ecco ho questo dolorino. Non vedo cosa lo provoca tanto prima o poi passerà. Io non me lo sono smazzato... io non l'ho messo al muro. 
Io per paura, per mancanza di sicurezza, ho lasciato che fosse pieno di non detti tra noi. 

Però se io non vedo dov'è stato il mio errore, come posso pensare di non ripeterlo, in questo e in un altro rapporto?! 
Se io lascio che i problemi li risolva l'ammmmmore sto bella fresca. L'ammmmore non risolve nulla. 
I problemi li risolvono l'impegno, la comunicazione e il mettersi davanti ai mostri, non dietro di loro. 

*Penso al suo benessere?!

*In che senso?! questa non l'ho capita


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi viene da rispondere che la vita in genere è faticosa.
> 
> Si è faticoso per me questo momento, è un momento di grande cambiamento comunque vada.
> Di tante cose perse.
> ...


Allora prova prova e riprova 
Sono anche ne hai la forza e abeti che è quello che vuoi 
Tanto dovesse essere il contrario il click dentro lo senti
È un click di non ritorno ...
SInona che  e'ciò che pensi possa farti stare bene o comunque meglio di come  staresti io ti dico prova 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

Io leggo tantissimi traditi che si arrabattano come disperati X trovarsi motivi scuse motivi scrutano i loro compagni aprirebbero loro la mente e il cuore X poter capire se stare dentro alla coppia 
Addirittura si psicanalizzano si colpevolizzano
Nobile mettersi in discussione ma tranne raro caso le corna non se le merita nessuno ( no neanche mio ex)


Quasi una disperazione ostinata X non aaffrontare quel mondo brutto là fuori da soli 

Io direi di pensare solo se L amate ancora se potete ancora amare e ricostruire con lui O lei 

E non paura di perdere tutto o di chiudere un capitolo 
Che magari si aprono altre pagine ancora più belle X dire ....

O le potete riaprire insieme


----------



## insane (17 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io direi di pensare solo se L amate ancora se potete ancora amare e ricostruire con lui O lei


Credo che tutti noi traditi amiamo ancora. Soprattutto quelli che ormai vivevano un rapporto duraturo e avevano trasformato le bestioline nello stomaco in un sentimento piu' complesso e articolato come l' "amore".

Non e' concepibile pensare in pochi mesi di distruggere un sentimento che e' cresciuto negli anni come un alberello che diventa una quercia.

Peeero' bisogna anche pensare a se stessi, amare se stessi PRIMA dell altro, soprattutto dopo che l'altro ha preso il nostro amore e lo ha buttato in una pozza di acido. 

Per un'eventuale ricostruzione il tradito, IMHO, non deve proprio pensare all'amore, ma a tutto quello che orbita intorno alla *sua* vita, ovvero opportunismo (ce la faccio a vivere da solo?), senso di genitorialita', capacita' di continuare a dare fiducia a una persona che ha gia' dimostrato di poterla tradire ecc.. 

Secondo me e' un viaggio interiore non da poco


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Credo che tutti noi traditi amiamo ancora. Soprattutto quelli che ormai vivevano un rapporto duraturo e avevano trasformato le bestioline nello stomaco in un sentimento piu' complesso e articolato come l' "amore".
> 
> Non e' concepibile pensare in pochi mesi di distruggere un sentimento che e' cresciuto negli anni come un alberello che diventa una quercia.
> 
> ...


Sì certo 

In bocca al lupo davvero


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dopo un anno anch'io giro ancora intorno alle stesse domande.
> 
> Lui prova a darmi risposte che dipende dal mio umore se riesco ad accettarle o meno.
> Dichiara che non era amore, se no non avrebbe fatto alcune scelte, continuare clandestinamente e chiudere tutto nel momento in cui è saltato il banco.
> ...




Ma....scusa,avete rapporti sessuali?


----------



## iosolo (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....scusa,avete rapporti sessuali?


  Non ho capito se lo chiedi a me.


----------



## Divì (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito se lo chiedi a me.


Si meraviglia perchè mi pare di aver capito che lui no.


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito se lo chiedi a me.


Si scusa ....ho letto il post successivo che ne parli,ok......Buon segno!


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Si meraviglia perchè mi pare di aver capito che lui no.


Hai ragione.....e diventa sempre più una variabile e remota possibilità:conviventi condividenti ...vabbè,per ora tiro innanzi....(mi accontento della salute e di una stabilità del contesto,anche se avrei mai pensato di giungere ad una simile situazione!).


----------



## Divì (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si scusa ....ho letto il post successivo che ne parli,ok......Buon segno!


Scusa stany non volevo sembrare irriverente ...... mi pareva di ricordare che questo fosse invece un problema per voi due.....


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Scusa stany non volevo sembrare irriverente ...... mi pareva di ricordare che questo fosse invece un problema per voi due.....


Ma figurati....certo che il mio ed il suo risentimento,per evidenti ragioni diverse ma anche coincidenti,non escluso che la passionalità sia "finita"   , crei una barriera invalicabile; il problema a detta di lei,di fronte alla psicologa, non esiste! "Mai stata meglio" disse.....ed era un soggetto con una certa predisposizione ,invece, un tempo non lontanissimo.


----------



## trilobita (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma figurati....certo che il mio ed il suo risentimento,per evidenti ragioni diverse ma anche coincidenti,non escluso che la passionalità sia "finita"   , crei una barriera invalicabile; il problema a detta di lei,di fronte alla psicologa, non esiste! "Mai stata meglio" disse.....ed era un soggetto con una certa predisposizione ,invece, un tempo non lontanissimo.


Scusami,Stany,ma,detto tra ex-corregionali,tu te la stai raccontando più di Danny.
Io avrei già preparato le valigie vuote pronte,o le riempi tu o le riempio io.
Il bimbo?
Decidera' il giudice.
Luce,sole,chiarezza.
Ma,lei,forse,nel suo inconscio....io forse...magari una fase introspettiva mi farebbe cambiare prospettiva...forse,forse,forse...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Cosa mi rimproveri?!
> 
> Io non mi rimprovero del tradimento credo di aver superato quella fase.
> 
> ...


Io non ti rimprovero niente.
Io leggo quello che scrivi e da quello vedo una contraddizione in te. 
Infatti io ho  grassettato quello che hai scritto tu.
Tu dici che se avessi capito che non bastava l'ammore (il tuo) lo avresti mandato a cagare.
Mentre DOPO aver capito e visto che tu non avevi visto, ma lui aveva visto e risolto a modo suo tradendo tu non lo mandi a cagare e ti preoccupi del SUO bisogno di te e di voi.
Io leggo che non si capisce in nome di cosa tu stia lavorando per un nuovo rapporto.
Se è per cercare di dare una famiglia stabile ai figli è una motivazione che ha un senso. Se è per dare a lui una possibilità non ne ha neanche un briciolo.
Da come lo descrivi io non ci scommetterei un cent su di lui. Ma lo descrivi tu. Io non lo conosco. Se mi risulta tanto antipatico pensa a come me lo fai percepire tu.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma figurati....certo che il mio ed il suo risentimento,per evidenti ragioni diverse ma anche coincidenti,non escluso che la passionalità sia "finita"   , crei una barriera invalicabile; il problema a detta di lei,di fronte alla psicologa, non esiste! "Mai stata meglio" disse.....ed era un soggetto con una certa predisposizione ,invece, un tempo non lontanissimo.


Quali ragioni per stare insieme se mancano fiducia, dialogo, attrazione, sentimenti?


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami,Stany,ma,detto tra ex-corregionali,tu te la stai raccontando più di Danny.
> Io avrei già preparato le valigie vuote pronte,o le riempi tu o le riempio io.
> Il bimbo?
> Decidera' il giudice.
> ...


No guarda, vado avanti così; cerco di mantenere un sano distacco.....mi sto abituando (cosa che non pensavo) ,  quando il bimbo sarà più grande vedrò. Cecherò di farmi un'amante... Ma non è facile,anche perché sono abbastanza esigente....Conosciute alcune,ma evidentemente tutte/i si ricerca una relazione esclusiva e allora....Comunque sono abbastanza sereno ancorché scazzato.  Poi sai che ti dico..  Se non è zuppa .....(è pan bagnato) . Adesso mi daranno del maschilista qualunquista.
P.s. Comunque ne conosco di situazioni non propriamente in crisi per tradimenti o altro di sconvolgente,in cui la rarefazione del sesso è  presente (e ovviamente spingerà uno dei due al tradimento), anche con un'anagrafe più clemente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No guarda, vado avanti così; cerco di mantenere un sano distacco.....mi sto abituando (cosa che non pensavo) ,  quando il bimbo sarà più grande vedrò. Cecherò di farmi un'amante... Ma non è facile,anche perché sono abbastanza esigente....Conosciute alcune,ma evidentemente tutte/i si ricerca una relazione esclusiva e allora....Comunque sono abbastanza sereno ancorché scazzato.  Poi sai che ti dico..  Se non è zuppa .....(è pan bagnato) . Adesso mi daranno del maschilista qualunquista.
> P.s. Comunque ne conosco di situazioni non propriamente in crisi per tradimenti o altro di sconvolgente,in cui la rarefazione del sesso è  presente (e ovviamente spingerà uno dei due al tradimento), anche con un'anagrafe più clemente.


Ma che maschilista!
È tristissimo.


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali ragioni per stare insieme se mancano fiducia, dialogo, attrazione, sentimenti?


Davanti alla psicologa ha millantato (credo per il quieto vivere ed il figlio) che a ben guardare,in fondo in fondo c'è ancora qualcosa , non sta con me solo per il figlio (forse perché da separata sarebbe molto più dura?).....Comunque le ho risposto che mi son rassegnato,al che lei ha detto "allora perché mi cerchi?"; io dettole: "forse non hai la nozione del tempo....è da mó.....chiusa discussione ed anche visite dalla psicologa!).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Davanti alla psicologa ha millantato (credo per il quieto vivere ed il figlio) che a ben guardare,in fondo in fondo c'è ancora qualcosa , non sta con me solo per il figlio (forse perché da separata sarebbe molto più dura?).....Comunque le ho risposto che mi son rassegnato,al che lei ha detto "allora perché mi cerchi?"; io dettole: "forse non hai la nozione del tempo....è da mó.....chiusa discussione ed anche visite dalla psicologa!).


La psicologa non ha stimolato bene il dialogo. Questi sono due muri.


----------



## stany (17 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La psicologa non ha stimolato bene il dialogo. Questi sono due muri.


Ha gettato la spugna pure lei! Per stimolare ha provato,ma come dici,i muri sono alti ed inespugnabili.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ha gettato la spugna pure lei! Per stimolare ha provato,ma come dici,i muri sono alti ed inespugnabili.


Constatare i muri son capace anch'io. Un terapeuta immagino che dovrebbe avere maggiori competenze.


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Constatare i muri son capace anch'io. Un terapeuta immagino che dovrebbe avere maggiori competenze.


Negli anni è la seconda...poco ci credevo prima e non molto di più ora....Credo comunque sia anche questione di volontà della coppia nel voler abbandonare il risentimento e l'acredine conseguente, ed in questo un terapeuta, oltre al compito di individuarne le motivazioni, poco o nulla può fare.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Negli anni è la seconda...poco ci credevo prima e non molto di più ora....Credo comunque sia anche questione di volontà della coppia nel voler abbandonare il risentimento e l'acredine conseguente, ed in questo un terapeuta, oltre al compito di individuarne le motivazioni, poco o nulla può fare.


Può essere.
Forse la vostra è resistenza a lasciarvi.
In effetti dici, dici, ma lì stai.


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Forse la vostra è resistenza a lasciarvi.
> In effetti dici, dici, ma lì stai.


Eh...figlio,eventuali problemi economici che subentrerebbero con la separazione....le solite cose. Certo m'innamorassi perdutamente di un'altra,corrisposto, molto probabilmente mollerei tutto; ma così non è. Poi ,come dici,tutto diventa abitudine e,non posso negare che vi siano momenti piacevoli anche ora,almeno per me, nel quotidiano; senza che la passione emerga,soffocata da quel risentimento ed acredine per le cose dette e forse anche per quelle non dette. Hai ragione: forse c'è resistenza....magari si avessero vent'anni di meno le cose andrebbero diversamente.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami,Stany,ma,detto tra ex-corregionali,_tu te la stai raccontando più di Danny_.
> Io avrei già preparato le valigie vuote pronte,o le riempi tu o le riempio io.
> Il bimbo?
> Decidera' il giudice.
> ...


Trilo, non me la sto raccontando.
Al limite non la racconto completa qua, ma è un'altra cosa.
Io ho usato la bilancia, come tutti, credo.


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Trilo, non me la sto raccontando.
> Al limite non la racconto completa qua, ma è un'altra cosa.
> Io ho usato la bilancia, come tutti, credo.


Hai ragione,mi sono espresso male.
Intendevo che spesso ti si dice che te la racconti,opinioni confutabilissime.
Nel caso di Stany,quando tua moglie ti dice di non farti illusioni che non ce n'è....


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai ragione,mi sono espresso male.
> Intendevo che spesso ti si dice che te la racconti,opinioni confutabilissime.
> Nel caso di Stany,quando tua moglie ti dice di non farti illusioni che non ce n'è....


Se non ce n'è, non ce n'è.
Io sono convinto che dopo un tradimento, il desiderio quand'era traballante prima si azzeri completamente.
Il tradimento è un modo per rispettare _formalmente_ i vincoli famigliari e in molti casi è semplicemente la conseguenza della presa di coscienza della fine della coppia da parte di chi tradisce.
Se non ci fossero di mezzo matrimonio, figli e patrimonio e magari alcuni condizionamenti dell'età o dovuti a paure, non si continuerebbe a perpetrare qualcosa che non è e mai più sarà quello che è stato.
Ma neppure si tradirebbe: ci si lascerebbe trasportare dal desiderio verso una nuova persona lasciando quello che con gli anni si è inaridito.


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai ragione,mi sono espresso male.
> Intendevo che spesso ti si dice che te la racconti,opinioni confutabilissime.
> Nel caso di Stany,quando tua moglie ti dice di non farti illusioni che non ce n'è....


Si....infatti non me la dà! Ma io manco gliela chiedo più! Evidente che vi sia un blocco emotivo in tutti e due, difficile da superare che incide e condiziona i comportamenti e le valutazioni giorno per giorno. Certo la speranza col tempo si affievolisce e il rapporto si trasforma in una convivenza che condivide il quotidiano allo stato delle cose attuali (l'ho spiegato prima) . Come dice Brunetta ci saranno anche altri fattori che condizionano e creano una "resistenza" ... Forse la speranza è l'ultima a morire (ma chi vive sperando ,muore c@gando, lo so). Chiaro che l'essere umano se non sottoposto a stimoli veramente forti che intacchino a fondo la propria esistenza si adatta quasi a tutto; vero che ciò non sia da tutti, ma probabilmente per come evolvono le cose,  per me si...


----------



## iosolo (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ti rimprovero niente.
> Io leggo quello che scrivi e da quello vedo una contraddizione in te.
> Infatti io ho  grassettato quello che hai scritto tu.
> *Tu dici che se avessi capito che non bastava l'ammore (il tuo) lo avresti mandato a cagare.*
> ...


Premetto che io rifletto molto sulle tue parole e anche in questo caso lo sto facendo. 

E scrivo probabilmente più per te che per me... ma questo mi aiuta molto. 
Vorrei  precisare che lui mi sta parecchio antipatico, ti dico che molte volte  ho una sensazione di puro odio per lui, per quello che ha distrutto e  per la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto nei miei confronti. 
Forse è per questo che percepisci questo. 

Io  non riesco a giustificare minamamente quello che mi ha fatto. Non c'è  nessuna giustificazione per bugie, inganni, sotterfugi e dolore che mi  ha provocato. Perchè mentre lui giocava al Casanova io ero lì che mi  dibattevo con i miei dubbi e le mie paure. 
Sono arrivata al punto  però di capire che non c'è da giustificare, che non è possibile in  nessun modo accettare e trovare un motivo valido perchè lui si è  comportato in quel modo infame... non c'è. 
Era una sua debolezza,  era qualcosa che faceva parte di lui. Avrebbe potuto affrontare quei  problemi magari dandosi all'alcolismo (quindi qualcosa che esulava dalla coppia) o non so che altro. 
Tutte cose che io non posso e non voglio perdonare. 

Io  devo però comprendere come ci siamo arrivati fin lì. Perchè lui al  "perchè no?" non ha dato un diniego netto, ma si è fatto affascinare dal  proibito e dalla necessità di nuove emozioni (sempre sbagliato mi trovi  d'accordo). 

Non in tutte ma nella mia storia so, ora dopo un  anno di analisi e terapia, che la realtà è che non ci siamo impegnati  abbastanza. Perchè mancava la comunicazione, mancava l'empatia, il punto  di contatto e si scivolava sempre più in una estraneità che ci ha reso  sempre più distanti. 
Il problema è che mentre io continuavo a rincorrere farfalle, non mi sono resa conto, che tutto stava precipitando. 
Se  lui passa sempre meno tempo con te, se non ha slanci d'affetto, se non  riuscite a parlare oltre comunicazioni di servizio... se tu non gli  racconti le tue cose, se tu non gli parli delle tue esigenze, se tu vivi  nel tuo mondo e lui nel suo... non puoi definirti coppia. Soprattutto  non puoi definirti coppia "felice". Vivi di illusioni, di idee, di  pensieri che in realtà non hanno veramente presa. 

C'erano tante cose che non funzionavano in noi soprattutto negli ultimi tempi, non ultimo il sesso. 
L'ammmmore  o l'illusione dell'amore non può e non deve in nessun modo impedirti  di vedere la verità. Per questo dico sono importanti i fatti. Oggi come  ieri.
Ci sono anche donne che picchiate dal marito che lo considerano una  sorta di amore mentre io invece vivevo la sua indifferenza pensando che fosse amore,  carattere ombroso, per quale motivo? perchè eravamo sposati, perchè eravamo famiglia,  perchè prima mi aveva amato e quindi lo avrebbe fatto per sempre?!  
Eravamo due conviventi, senza nessuna condivisione, senza nessun  slancio. Due genitori, famiglia più che coppia. 

Per questo dico  che la nostra coppia era finita. Perchè eravamo in due mondi  lontanissimi. Non lo dico perchè lo dice lui, lo dico perchè mi sono  resa conto che anch'io mi sono tanto accontentata in questi anni.  Adattata a degli schemi di coppia che in realtà mi facevano male. Mi ero  abituata a un rapporto di coppia che non mi rendava veramente felice ma  mi illudevo di esserelo... non so se riesco a spiegarmi. In quella  gabbia, fatta di schemi assurdi, che tanto bene tu @_Brunetta_ hai parlato  e in cui mi ci sono trovata. 

Colpa di tutti e due non lo metto  in dubbio. Colpa più sua, assolutamente, perchè dopo aver saltato il  fosso e andato con un altra ha creato una voragine in quei mondi già  tanti distanti. 
Che lui si sia accorto prima che la coppia era  scoppiata è evidente, io ancora rincorrevo le mie di farfalle, l'ideale  dell'amore che supera tutto anche l'infelicità. 

*"Tu dici che se avessi capito che non bastava l'ammore (il tuo) lo avresti mandato a cagare." 
*Non  ho detto questo, io dico che avrei dovuto vedere che l'ammmore non  basta, il mio, il suo, nessuno. Ci vuole impegno, ci vuole  determinazione, cosa che in me è mancata. Se ci fosse stata e lui avesse  proseguito lo avrei mandato a cagare. 
Però ero tanto bloccata dai  miei schemi di coppia e di vita che non ho messo ne impegno, ne  determinazione... per poi stupirmi che le cose fossero andate in quel  modo. 

Il problema è quella cecità, la mia cecità. 
Non voglio più averla. Non voglio più credere che l'amore supera tutto.

 Voglio fatti. Certezze. Non mi accontento più. 
Voglio chiedere quello che voglio e pretenderlo. 
Voglio altri schemi per la mia coppia.


----------



## Carola (18 Maggio 2017)

Vi faccio ridere
Qsto week mio marito stara con i ragazzi io vado via Ovviam che c'è lui ma poi ho una cosa in mountain bike
Mi ha scritto che onestamente sarà un casino che uno ha partita L altra una festa ...e mi ha chiesto candidamente ma come faccio con tre figli ( però qnd sta già ste domande non se le fa ) 
Che sono super organizzata e che brava che brava che brava che sei ...io impazzirei 

Io ora ti voglio bene 
Capisco
Ma come casso faccio io da anni e negli ultimi tre tutti i week del anno considerato che tu ci sei uno ogni 3?
O peggio in settimana ?

Ma mi prende X il culo vero? Era una battuta
W gli ingegneri !!!!


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vi faccio ridere
> Qsto week mio marito stara con i ragazzi io vado via Ovviam che c'è lui ma poi ho una cosa in mountain bike
> Mi ha scritto che onestamente sarà un casino che uno ha partita L altra una festa ...e mi ha chiesto candidamente ma come faccio con tre figli ( però qnd sta già ste domande non se le fa )
> Che sono super organizzata e che brava che brava che brava che sei ...io impazzirei
> ...


Probabilmente ho capito male...ma che?
Ce sta a riprova'????
Se è così,allora capisco l'inquietudine dell'altro....


----------



## Carola (18 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Probabilmente ho capito male...ma che?
> Ce sta a riprova'????
> Se è così,allora capisco l'inquietudine dell'altro....


Nooooooooo

Mi dice che è incasinato a gestire i ragazzi nel week  uno ha una gara altra una festa altra Basket .....

Mi fa ridere la cosa o meglio gli tirerei un calcio nel culo
Io da anni corro è mica chiedo a lui ..
impazzito!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...figlio,eventuali problemi economici che subentrerebbero con la separazione....le solite cose. Certo m'innamorassi perdutamente di un'altra,corrisposto, molto probabilmente mollerei tutto; ma così non è. Poi ,come dici,tutto diventa abitudine e,non posso negare che vi siano momenti piacevoli anche ora,almeno per me, nel quotidiano; senza che la passione emerga,soffocata da quel risentimento ed acredine per le cose dette e forse anche per quelle non dette. Hai ragione: forse c'è resistenza....magari si avessero vent'anni di meno le cose andrebbero diversamente.


E allora...cercate di stare bene tra di voi. Buttate i rancori!


----------



## trilobita (18 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Nooooooooo
> 
> Mi dice che è incasinato a gestire i ragazzi nel week  uno ha una gara altra una festa altra Basket .....
> 
> ...


Capito.
Problemi gestionali a scoppio ritardato...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Premetto che io rifletto molto sulle tue parole e anche in questo caso lo sto facendo.
> 
> E scrivo probabilmente più per te che per me... ma questo mi aiuta molto.
> Vorrei  precisare che lui mi sta parecchio antipatico, ti dico che molte volte  ho una sensazione di puro odio per lui, per quello che ha distrutto e  per la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto nei miei confronti.
> ...


Faccio proiezioni, lo so, ma ti comunico un dubbio che è sorto in me (e poi ha trovato conferma nei fatti, mi auguro per te no) dopo un anno di massacro per cercare di superare quella che tu chiami antipatia e che per me erano stati proprio un disgusto e una distanza immediata.
Sei certa che la distanza sia stata una causa e non una conseguenza? Ovvero sei certa dei tempi del tradimento o che sia stato l'unico?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Nooooooooo
> 
> Mi dice che è incasinato a gestire i ragazzi nel week  uno ha una gara altra una festa altra Basket .....
> 
> ...


Tipico.


----------



## Carola (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora...cercate di stare bene tra di voi. Buttate i rancori!


Quoto


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Quoto


Carola,Brunetta....vi considero tra le persone più equilibrate e di buon senso del forum (quasi come la nonna di Twinpeaks,eh...eh...eh) cercherò di seguire il vostro consiglio.


----------



## iosolo (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio proiezioni, lo so, ma ti comunico un dubbio che è sorto in me (e poi ha trovato conferma nei fatti, mi auguro per te no) dopo un anno di massacro per cercare di superare quella che tu chiami antipatia e che per me erano stati proprio un disgusto e una distanza immediata. Sei certa che la distanza sia stata una causa e non una conseguenza? Ovvero sei certa dei tempi del tradimento o che sia stato l'unico?


 Magari potessi dire con assoluta certezza Si.  
Per i tempi, lui all'inizio mi ha mentito ovviamente, ed ho scoperto la mia verità in modo brutale, le date coincidono con il nostro progressivo allontanamento, così come tanti comportamenti anomali, figli dello stesso periodo. 
Ed è stato tanto però, un tanto strano, senza weekend con lei, ne feste, ne altro.  Quando ho cominciato a stringere la morsa, per le troppe anomalie, a quel punto lui ha formalizzato la rottura tra noi e ci siamo presi tempo per "pensare" (pensavo io, lui continuava con lei ovviamente).

   E' stato l'unico?! Non lo so, e non saprei nemmeno come scoprirlo. Quindi rimane lì come un dubbio amletico che rimane sospeso nella mia vita. Ovviamente lui giura di no! Anomalie come quelle riscontrate negli ultimi anni non ci sono stati, ma chi può dire se ha avuto qualcosa di differente prima.   

E' stata sia causa che conseguenza, secondo me.  Più si caricava di emozioni con lei, più si allontanava emotivamente da me. Più io cercavo di avvicinarmi e più lui si allontanava.  Coerente forse almeno nei sentimenti. Forse.   L'unica cosa che mi fa pensare positivamente è che ora, che io so quello che voglio, che urlo, che chiedo e pretendo, lui non si tira indietro. E' qui con il mio dolore e non fa finta di non vederlo. E' lì con i miei scazzi e con le mie difficoltà... io chiedo e lui cerca di donare.  Non so com'è stato per te in quell'anno, se anche lui è stato così attento ai tuoi bisogni, se non sono troppo invadente, vorrei che me lo raccontassi.


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Premetto che io rifletto molto sulle tue parole e anche in questo caso lo sto facendo.
> 
> E scrivo probabilmente più per te che per me... ma questo mi aiuta molto.
> Vorrei  precisare che lui mi sta parecchio antipatico, ti dico che molte volte  ho una sensazione di puro odio per lui, per quello che ha distrutto e  per la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto nei miei confronti.
> ...



Carissima: l'hai capito come ci siete arrivati fin lì. Lo dici dopo e in modo molto esauriente.
E averlo capito con chiarezza ti dà un grande vantaggio e ti porta una notevole opportunità, ma questo lo sai.
E' proprio così: senza impegno l'amore non basta. Ci vuole concretezza, non illusioni originate dai nostri schemi mentali che ci facevano vivere in un mondo tutto nostro dove c'erano solo certezze granitiche che le cose sarebbero rimaste immutate. 
Nessun dubbio: noi eravamo una coppia e sarebbe stato sempre così.
Parli di cecità, ma forse è anche peggio: noi si vedeva la realtà, ma non ce ne preoccupavamo...    
Si andava avanti per forza di inerzia e con la convinzione che nulla di male sarebbe accaduto.
Ora la situazione è diversa: hai capito, abbiamo capito che anche noi non siamo state in odore di santità.
Così come non lo sono stati loro. Certo, loro sono stati peggio di noi, ma questa non deve essere una gara a chi ha fatto meno schifo.
Deve essere una lezione di vita da cui trarre insegnamento e di cui fare tesoro.
La vita è prodiga: ce le dà parecchie di queste lezioni, sta a noi coglierle o meno.


----------



## Carola (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Carola,Brunetta....vi considero tra le persone più equilibrate e di buon senso del forum (quasi come la nonna di Twinpeaks,eh...eh...eh) cercherò di seguire il vostro consiglio.


Io equilibrata ????

Ti confondiiiiiii 

Un abbraccio


----------



## patroclo (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Carola,Brunetta....vi considero tra le persone più equilibrate e di buon senso del forum (quasi come la nonna di Twinpeaks,eh...eh...eh) cercherò di seguire il vostro consiglio.



...con questo metro di giudizio la vedo dura uscire dalla tua situazione.......





p.s. scherzo


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io equilibrata ????
> 
> Ti confondiiiiiii
> 
> Un abbraccio


Lo sei nella misura in cui ciò che dici corrisponde "sempre" a ciò che penso o farei io...ma forse mi arrogo una qualità che  non controllo fattivamente nelle azioni quotidiane.Il sapere cosa sia giusto o sbagliato nelle nostre azioni credo sia una bella dote; forse tu più di me lo sei,equilibrata,anche se le tue azioni paiano impulsive e superficiali. Diciamo che sei decisa,ed è una qualità che può essere disarmante per chi si confronta con persone come te. Poi scusa...gestire tre adolescenti richiede molto equilibrio,buon senso e consapevolezza di ciò che sia corretto o meno, e da quel che leggo qui,mi paiono tutte caratteristiche presenti nella tua persona.


----------



## Carola (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lo sei nella misura in cui ciò che dici corrisponde "sempre" a ciò che penso o farei io...ma forse mi arrogo una qualità che  non controllo fattivamente nelle azioni quotidiane.Il sapere cosa sia giusto o sbagliato nelle nostre azioni credo sia una bella dote; forse tu più di me lo sei,equilibrata,anche se le tue azioni paiano impulsive e superficiali. Diciamo che sei decisa,ed è una qualità che può essere disarmante per chi si confronta con persone come te. Poi scusa...gestire tre adolescenti richiede molto equilibrio,buon senso e consapevolezza di ciò che sia corretto o meno, e da quel che leggo qui,mi paiono tutte caratteristiche presenti nella tua persona.


E allora grazie  Davvero


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Magari potessi dire con assoluta certezza Si.
> Per i tempi, lui all'inizio mi ha mentito ovviamente, ed ho scoperto la mia verità in modo brutale, le date coincidono con il nostro progressivo allontanamento, così come tanti comportamenti anomali, figli dello stesso periodo.
> Ed è stato tanto però, un tanto strano, senza weekend con lei, ne feste, ne altro.  Quando ho cominciato a stringere la morsa, per le troppe anomalie, a quel punto lui ha formalizzato la rottura tra noi e ci siamo presi tempo per "pensare" (pensavo io, lui continuava con lei ovviamente).
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere. Meglio che non te lo racconto... lui, vivendo fuori casa, veniva a sistemare il lampadario. Aveva ancora le chiavi. Era entrato per regalarmi un monitor nuovo con tanto di fiocco rosso :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...con questo metro di giudizio la vedo dura uscire dalla tua situazione.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che scemo!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> E allora grazie  Davvero


Se regolassi il t9 in modo ad esempio per scrivere FIGLI invece di FILGI sarebbe un'opinione più condivisa :carneval:


----------



## iosolo (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. Meglio che non te lo racconto... lui, vivendo fuori casa, veniva a sistemare il lampadario. Aveva ancora le chiavi. Era entrato per regalarmi un monitor nuovo con tanto di fiocco rosso :unhappy:


Però non c'è stata terapia insieme, vera ricostruzione giusto?! 
Uno che non è interessato a ricostruire... tenterebbe la terapia?!


----------



## Carola (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se regolassi il t9 in modo ad esempio per scrivere FIGLI invece di FILGI sarebbe un'opinione più condivisa :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Però non c'è stata terapia insieme, vera ricostruzione giusto?!
> Uno che non è interessato a ricostruire... tenterebbe la terapia?!


La terapia di coppia non mi è passata per la testa.
Ce lo avevo mandato  ha frequentato poco e ha preferito psicofarmaci.
Io sono andata una volta e mi ha detto che stavo meglio di lei :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Però non c'è stata terapia insieme, vera ricostruzione giusto?!
> Uno che non è interessato a ricostruire... tenterebbe la terapia?!


Ma io sono certa che tuo marito voglia ricostruire!
Il problema è che devi capire se tu lo vuoi fare davvero con lui.


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che scemo!


Originariamente Scritto da ermik Visualizza Messaggio 

...con questo metro di giudizio la vedo dura uscire dalla tua situazione.......





 p.s. scherzo




Anche lui non dice incongruenze....Comunque ragazzi, la persona più saggia credo sia sempre la nonna di Twin......


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La terapia di coppia non mi è passata per la testa.
> Ce lo avevo mandato  ha frequentato poco e ha preferito psicofarmaci.
> Io sono andata una volta e mi ha detto che stavo meglio di lei :carneval:


Guarda....è quello che ho sempre pensato, che andando da una terapeuta della psiche,se andava bene avrei potuto trovare una persona con meno problemi di me; ma vedo che non è sempre così. Fuor di scherzo,le sole due persone che ho visitato (nel senso che sono/siamo andati  a far sedute da loro) mi son parse non in grado di fare emergere i conflitti interiori e poi quelli di coppia, o meglio: io sapevo già quali fossero le problematiche della nostra coppia ,in quanto ce le eravamo dette tra di noi. Comunque la seconda,quella attuale con la quale ho deciso di interrompere ,è molto meglio della prima; peraltro è stata anche quella del bambino. Il compito di uno psicologo credo debba essere anche quello di fare emergere i nodi irrisolti e risalire alle cause a noi sconosciute che li hanno prodotti; quasi sempre nella prima infanzia , e che ci condizionano anche da adulti. E questo è un lavoro che richiede un approccio che vada oltre al tentativo di risoluzione del caso specifico portato in modo contingente (ed urgente) sul tavolo del terapeuta. Forse dipende dai vari indirizzi seguiti da ciascun professionista, ma io credo che come mi conosco io non vi sia nessuno e,quindi, con molta umiltà ed introspezione credo che ciascuno di noi qualche risposta può darsela.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda....è quello che ho sempre pensato, che andando da una terapeuta della psiche,se andava bene avrei potuto trovare una persona con meno problemi di me; ma vedo che non è sempre così. Fuor di scherzo,le sole due persone che ho visitato (nel senso che sono/siamo andati  a far sedute da loro) mi son parse non in grado di fare emergere i conflitti interiori e poi quelli di coppia, o meglio: io sapevo già quali fossero le problematiche della nostra coppia ,in quanto ce le eravamo dette tra di noi. Comunque la seconda,quella attuale con la quale ho deciso di interrompere ,è molto meglio della prima; peraltro è stata anche quella del bambino. Il compito di uno psicologo credo debba essere anche quello di fare emergere i nodi irrisolti e risalire alle cause a noi sconosciute che li hanno prodotti; quasi sempre nella prima infanzia , e che ci condizionano anche da adulti. E questo è un lavoro che richiede un approccio che vada oltre al tentativo di risoluzione del caso specifico portato in modo contingente (ed urgente) sul tavolo del terapeuta. Forse dipende dai vari indirizzi seguiti da ciascun professionista, ma io credo che come mi conosco io non vi sia nessuno e,quindi, con molta umiltà ed introspezione credo che ciascuno di noi qualche risposta può darsela.


Premetto che credo che ci siano dentisti incapaci e altri bravissimi, come panettieri che fanno pane pessimo (ad esempio quelli toscani @_Skorpio_ ) e altri ottimo e che quindi ci sono certamente anche psicologi che sono stati bravi a imparare a riferire libri letti e altri competenti.
Dipende dalle scuole di pensiero e dalla richiesta del paziente seguire un percorso o un altro. Non è perché siano come dei parrucchieri che devono fare la pettinatura richiesta, anche se orribile, per tenersi il cliente, ma perché non ha proprio senso, né possibilità di successo, andare a indagare dove il paziente ha messo una pietra.

Anche un lavoro su di sé è importante, però non credo quando non si capisce neppure quello che si sta cercando.

P.S. Era stata la terapeuta che aveva detto che stavo meglio di lei, non io.


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che credo che ci siano dentisti incapaci e altri bravissimi, come panettieri che fanno pane pessimo (ad esempio quelli toscani @_Skorpio_ ) e altri ottimo e che quindi ci sono certamente anche psicologi che sono stati bravi a imparare a riferire libri letti e altri competenti.
> Dipende dalle scuole di pensiero e dalla richiesta del paziente seguire un percorso o un altro. Non è perché siano come dei parrucchieri che devono fare la pettinatura richiesta, anche se orribile, per tenersi il cliente, ma perché non ha proprio senso, né possibilità di successo, andare a indagare dove il paziente ha messo una pietra.
> 
> Anche un lavoro su di sé è importante, però non credo quando non si capisce neppure quello che si sta cercando.
> ...


Certo, il difficile consiste nell'analizzare ricordi,comportamenti e situazioni molto spesso legate alla prima infanzia (quindi ricordi lontani per um adulto) che a livello superficiale sono stati rimossi (la pietra sopra), ma che giocano contro la  consapevolezza dei nostri limiti e mancanze  che ci fanno approcciare le situazioni con pregiudizio fine a se stesso,o meglio : a ciò che di irrisolto ci turba e ci fa agire in modo acritico e precostituito nelle circostanze simili che nella vita incontriamo.Avevo capito che "lo star meglio" erano parole della psicologa,anche se sembra una barzelletta. Del resto anche psicologi e psichiatri molto di frequente  si rivolgono a loro omologhi professionali per risolvere i propri problemi. Mentre quasi tutti i parrucchieri si tagliano e curano i capelli da soli,ed il panettiere certamente non disdegna il proprio pane per mangiare quello del collega di forno. E questo ci deve far riflettere sul tipo di rapporto che si viene a creare tra assistito e terapeuta ,sul tipo e valore delle energie in campo. Poi ho un amico psicologo che quando ci incontriamo,parla mai! Dopo mezz'ora mi rendo conto che avrà detto due parole;al che mi chiedo se non sia proprio una deformazione professionale. Che parlino poco ed ascoltino molto,gli psicologi, va' bene,l'importante è che diano risposte entro un budget ragionevole e prestabilito. Una mia cognata,che ai tempi non conoscevo, mi si dice che con quanto speso dal terapeuta avrebbe potuto comprare un appartamento!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo, il difficile consiste nell'analizzare ricordi,comportamenti e situazioni molto spesso legate alla prima infanzia (quindi ricordi lontani per um adulto) che a livello superficiale sono stati rimossi (la pietra sopra), ma che giocano contro la  consapevolezza dei nostri limiti e mancanze  che ci fanno approcciare le situazioni con pregiudizio fine a se stesso,o meglio : a ciò che di irrisolto ci turba e ci fa agire in modo acritico e precostituito nelle circostanze simili che nella vita incontriamo.Avevo capito che "lo star meglio" erano parole della psicologa,anche se sembra una barzelletta. Del resto anche psicologi e psichiatri molto speso si rivolgono a loro omologhi professionali per risolvere i propri problemi. Mentre quasi tutti i parrucchieri si tagliano e curano i capelli da soli,ed il panettiere certamente non disdegna il proprio pane per mangiare quello del collega di forno. E questo ci deve far riflettere sul tipo di rapporto che si viene a creare tra assistito e terapeuta ,sul tipo e valore delle energie in campo. Poi ho un amico psicologo che quando ci incontriamo,parla mai! Dopo mezz'ora mi rendo conto che avrà detto due parole;al che mi chiedo se non sia proprio una deformazione professionale. Che parlino poco ed ascoltino molto,gli psicologi, va' bene,l'importante è che diano risposte entro un budget ragionevole e prestabilito. Una mia cognata,che ai tempi non conoscevo, mi si dice che con quanto speso dal terapeuta avrebbe potuto comprare un appartamento!


Anche i dentisti si fanno ville... e non tutti sono scrupolosi.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che credo che ci siano dentisti incapaci e altri bravissimi, come panettieri che fanno pane pessimo (ad esempio quelli toscani @_Skorpio_ ) e altri ottimo e che quindi ci sono certamente anche psicologi che sono stati bravi a imparare a riferire libri letti e altri competenti.
> Dipende dalle scuole di pensiero e dalla richiesta del paziente seguire un percorso o un altro. Non è perché siano come dei parrucchieri che devono fare la pettinatura richiesta, anche se orribile, per tenersi il cliente, ma perché non ha proprio senso, né possibilità di successo, andare a indagare dove il paziente ha messo una pietra.
> 
> Anche un lavoro su di sé è importante, però non credo quando non si capisce neppure quello che si sta cercando.
> ...


Il pane da noi è quello che è.. piace poco anche a me
Ma ti assicuro che ci sono estimatori, che a volte mi chiamano dal nord Italia x sapere in quale supermercato della loro zona possono trovare un certo tipo di pane toscano.

I gusti son gusti


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pane da noi è quello che è.. piace poco anche a me
> Ma ti assicuro che ci sono estimatori, che a volte mi chiamano dal nord Italia x sapere in quale supermercato della loro zona possono trovare un certo tipo di pane toscano.
> 
> I gusti son gusti


Vabbè se non ti offendi non c'è gusto.
Io so che ricevevamo sguardi di disapprovazione quando io e i miei figli mettevamo il sale sulle fette di pane:mexican:.
Tra l'altro a Milano è particolarmente salato.


----------



## stany (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche i dentisti si fanno ville... e non tutti sono scrupolosi.


E anche quelli per forza di cose si rivolgono al collega per le cure. Invece io ,alcuni denti son riuscito a togliermeli da solo
....Se pensiamo che erano proprio i barbieri fino all'inizio del '900 a fare i "cavadenti".....e secondo alcuni,molti dentisti sono solo odontotecnici,oppure tramvieri ma anche si dice molti vigili urbani....Fare lo psicologo richiede meno attrezzature e capacità evidenti; vuoi vedere che molti son turnisti di Città Mercato o di Auchan!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E anche quelli per forza di cose si rivolgono al collega per le cure. Invece io ,alcuni denti son riuscito a togliermeli da solo
> ....Se pensiamo che erano proprio o barbieri fino all'inizio del '900 a fare i "cavadenti".....e secondo alcuni,molti dentisti sono solo odontotecnici,oppure tramvieri ma anche si dice molti vigili urbani....Fare lo psicologo richiede meno attrezzature e capacità evidenti; vuoi vedere che molti son turnisti di Città Mercato o di Auchan!


Potrebbe essere :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè se non ti offendi non c'è gusto.
> .


:rotfl: :rotfl: 

Rimedio prontamente 

Cara Brunetta, prima di aprire la bocca e parlare col culo, dovresti informarti meglio.

La bravura dei panettieri toscani non c'entra un cazzo col fatto che il pane esca sciapo.

Ci sono motivi storici, culturali, enogastronomici.. 

Basta cercare su Google per rendersi conto che quello che hai appena scritto è una emerita stronzata!

Informati Brunetta!!

(Ho rimediato? :rotfl: :mexican: )


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda....è quello che ho sempre pensato, che andando da una terapeuta della psiche,se andava bene avrei potuto trovare una persona con meno problemi di me; ma vedo che non è sempre così. Fuor di scherzo,le sole due persone che ho visitato (nel senso che sono/siamo andati  a far sedute da loro) mi son parse non in grado di fare emergere i conflitti interiori e poi quelli di coppia, o meglio: io sapevo già quali fossero le problematiche della nostra coppia ,in quanto ce le eravamo dette tra di noi. Comunque la seconda,quella attuale con la quale ho deciso di interrompere ,è molto meglio della prima; peraltro è stata anche quella del bambino. Il compito di uno psicologo credo debba essere anche quello di fare emergere i nodi irrisolti e risalire alle cause a noi sconosciute che li hanno prodotti; quasi sempre nella prima infanzia , e che ci condizionano anche da adulti. E questo è un lavoro che richiede un approccio che vada oltre al tentativo di risoluzione del caso specifico portato in modo contingente (ed urgente) sul tavolo del terapeuta. Forse dipende dai vari indirizzi seguiti da ciascun professionista, ma io credo che come mi conosco io non vi sia nessuno e,quindi, con molta umiltà ed introspezione credo che ciascuno di noi qualche risposta può darsela.


Per mia esperienza ho trovato all'ASL di competenza una professionista bravissima con i "controcoglioni", un esperienza lunga, ma molto interessante (quasi ci è dispiaciuto lasciarla).


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Rimedio prontamente
> 
> ...


Il pane della mia città non lo cambio con nessuno, buonissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Rimedio prontamente
> 
> ...


Bravo!

Però è immangiabile lo stesso :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Il pane della mia città non lo cambio con nessuno, buonissimo.


Altamura?


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altamura?


 Meglio, Campano


----------



## Skorpio (18 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo!
> 
> Però è immangiabile lo stesso :mexican:


ROSSO! rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: )


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ROSSO! rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: )


:rotfl:


----------



## stany (19 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza ho trovato all'ASL di competenza una professionista bravissima con i "controcoglioni", un esperienza lunga, ma molto interessante (quasi ci è dispiaciuto lasciarla).


Siete stati fortunati.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo, il difficile consiste nell'analizzare ricordi,comportamenti e situazioni molto spesso legate alla prima infanzia (quindi ricordi lontani per um adulto) che a livello superficiale sono stati rimossi (la pietra sopra), ma che giocano contro la  consapevolezza dei nostri limiti e mancanze  che ci fanno approcciare le situazioni con pregiudizio fine a se stesso,o meglio : a ciò che di irrisolto ci turba e ci fa agire in modo acritico e precostituito nelle circostanze simili che nella vita incontriamo.Avevo capito che "lo star meglio" erano parole della psicologa,anche se sembra una barzelletta. Del resto anche psicologi e psichiatri molto di frequente  si rivolgono a loro omologhi professionali per risolvere i propri problemi. Mentre quasi tutti i parrucchieri si tagliano e curano i capelli da soli,ed il panettiere certamente non disdegna il proprio pane per mangiare quello del collega di forno. E questo ci deve far riflettere sul tipo di rapporto che si viene a creare tra assistito e terapeuta ,sul tipo e valore delle energie in campo. Poi ho un amico psicologo che quando ci incontriamo,parla mai! Dopo mezz'ora mi rendo conto che avrà detto due parole;al che mi chiedo se non sia proprio una deformazione professionale.* Che parlino poco ed ascoltino molto,gli psicologi, va' bene,l'importante è che diano risposte entro un budget ragionevole e prestabilito*. Una mia cognata,che ai tempi non conoscevo, mi si dice che con quanto speso dal terapeuta avrebbe potuto comprare un appartamento!


Peccato che sia impossibile, perchè una terapia psicologica non è = a una terapia medica, dove fatta la diagnosi corretta, si seguono i protocolli di cura e si può anche prevedere con un margine ragionevole di sicurezza il decorso della malattia, le probabilità di guarigione, i tempi, etc.  (e i costi sono assorbiti per intero o quasi dal Servizio sanitario nazionale).

I soldi e i tempi sono un problema vero. Personalmente, commisuro le tariffe al reddito del paziente, faccio piangere i ricchi, i poveri non li faccio ridere ma insomma. 

Il problema principale, però, è che se il paziente vuole quel che vuoi tu, spesso il terapeuta glielo dà, specie se ha pochi pazienti, se è poco scrupoloso, se tira a fare soldi col metodo "pochi maledetti e subito". E quel che gli dà vale veramente molto, molto poco, per non dire niente. Per darti "risposte certe entro un budget ragionevole e prestabilito", il terapeuta ti deve dare a) alcuni consigli elementari, ai quali se non sei proprio stupido o travolto dal casino in cui ti trovi puoi tranquillamente  arrivare da solo o conversando, gratis, con un amico o con la celebre nonna b) il placebo della sua "persona medici" ("mi sono rivolto a un medico, ci pensa lui, risolverà, starò meglio", e un po' di sollievo in effetti questo pensiero te lo dà") c) nel caso della terapia di coppia, la presenza di un terzo, che è sufficiente a migliorare almeno un poco la comunicazione tra i due pazienti perchè evita il micidiale faccia a faccia d) psicofarmaci. 

Tutto quanto precede non è detto che faccia male, ma non ti fa neanche bene, se per "fare bene" si intende come minimo comprendersi meglio nella prospettiva di non rispondere più alle stesse situazioni con gli stessi errori, insomma cambiare in meglio, cosa come è noto nient'affatto facile. Insomma: chi dalla terapia si aspetta quel che ti aspetti tu, probabilmente lo avrà (a meno che il terapeuta non gli faccia il discorso che ti sto facendo io, rischiando di perdere un paziente-cliente) ma non gli servirà un gran che. 

Non solo la psiche non è una macchina, ma una terapia psicologica è l'incontro tra due psiche, quella del paziente e quella del terapeuta (incontro = è decisiva la compatibilità/affinità tra le due persone+è decisiva la personalità, non solo l'abilità tecnica del terapeuta). Cosa ci salta fuori non lo sa sul serio nessuno. E' poi inevitabile e in certa misura anche benefico che il paziente ritenga che il terapeuta invece lo sa, anzi che "lo sa sempre". Però non è vero.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Peccato che sia impossibile, perchè una terapia psicologica non è = a una terapia medica, dove fatta la diagnosi corretta, si seguono i protocolli di cura e si può anche prevedere con un margine ragionevole di sicurezza il decorso della malattia, le probabilità di guarigione, i tempi, etc.  (e i costi sono assorbiti per intero o quasi dal Servizio sanitario nazionale).
> 
> I soldi e i tempi sono un problema vero. Personalmente, commisuro le tariffe al reddito del paziente, faccio piangere i ricchi, i poveri non li faccio ridere ma insomma.
> 
> ...



Insomma....aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta....Fortuna che ho un carattere forte e riesco a distaccarmi ,ad un certo punto dalle situazioni,osservandole dall'esterno e facendomene una ragione di ciò che ,alla fine non va come vorrei. Di certo che quando ho intravisto uno spiraglio nella seconda seduta  da parte di mia moglie, che con le parole diceva una cosa ,ma coi comportamenti significava altro,l'ho preso (questo spiraglio), come un atteggiamento ipocrita da parte sua per mantenere la situazione in stallo.Forse sarò stato precipitoso ,ma il mio intuito difficilmente sbaglia. La situazione è questa? Ok , allora decido io che vada avanti cosi,fino a quando saranno cambiate alcune cose che oggi frenano la separazione,non ultima l'età del bambino che ha solo dieci anni.E questo l'ho detto onestamente nella seduta,con conseguente silenzio tombale che pareva eterno (silenzio assordante).Come ho già scritto qui,da qualche parte,inoltre mia moglie, pochi mesi prima del suo tradimento era reduce da almeno quattro cinque sedute da un altro psicologo ; sedute interrotte  ,ho mai capito perché! Ho capito una cosa,che capisce chiunque: se non c'è più amore diventa difficile ed il mentire a se stessi distoglie da um percorso che invece potrebbe essere programmato in modo razionale  finalizzato alla separazione,im modo da arrivarci con la sofferenza stemperata. Certo quando ci sono i figli la cosa è diversa e richiede appunto una presa di responsabilità e una progettazione diversa. Poi mai dire mai ....se domani trovassi una ballerina innamorata di me, scapperei e chi s'è visto s'è visto....Ma  vedo difficile la cosa.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma....aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta....Fortuna che ho un carattere forte e riesco a distaccarmi ,ad un certo punto dalle situazioni,osservandole dall'esterno e facendomene una ragione di ciò che ,alla fine non va come vorrei. Di certo che quando ho intravisto uno spiraglio nella seconda seduta  da parte di mia moglie, che con le parole diceva una cosa ,ma coi comportamenti significava altro,l'ho preso (questo spiraglio), come un atteggiamento ipocrita da parte sua per mantenere la situazione in stallo.Forse sarò stato precipitoso ,ma il mio intuito difficilmente sbaglia. La situazione è questa? Ok , allora decido io che vada avanti cosi,fino a quando saranno cambiate alcune cose che oggi frenano la separazione,non ultima l'età del bambino che ha solo dieci anni.E questo l'ho detto onestamente nella seduta,con conseguente silenzio tombale che pareva eterno (silenzio assordante).Come ho già scritto qui,da qualche parte,inoltre mia moglie, pochi mesi prima del suo tradimento era reduce da almeno quattro cinque sedute da un altro psicologo ; sedute interrotte  ,ho mai capito perché! Ho capito una cosa,che capisce chiunque: se non c'è più amore diventa difficile ed il mentire a se stessi distoglie da um percorso che invece potrebbe essere programmato in modo razionale  finalizzato alla separazione,im modo da arrivarci con la sofferenza stemperata. Certo quando ci sono i figli la cosa è diversa e richiede appunto una presa di responsabilità e una progettazione diversa. Poi mai dire mai ....se domani trovassi una ballerina innamorata di me, scapperei e chi s'è visto s'è visto....Ma  vedo difficile la cosa.


Non si può andare da un terapeuta "per non separarsi" o "per separarsi". Lo scopo di una terapia di coppia è ripristinare la comunicazione nella coppia, in modo che quale che sia la decisione che poi si prende, sia una decisione 
che scaturisce dalla consapevolezza, non dai contraccolpi di un vissuto del quale non si capisce niente. Restare insieme per il bene dei figli è un atteggiamento ragionevole e più che motivato. Però bisogna che le persone che restano insieme per il bene dei figli abbiano spento le passioni distruttive, si capiscano e comunichino. Sennò restano insieme ma difficilmente faranno il bene dei figli.


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non si può andare da un terapeuta "per non separarsi" o "per separarsi". Lo scopo di una terapia di coppia è ripristinare la comunicazione nella coppia, in modo che quale che sia la decisione che poi si prende, sia una decisione
> che scaturisce dalla consapevolezza, non dai contraccolpi di un vissuto del quale non si capisce niente. Restare insieme per il bene dei figli è un atteggiamento ragionevole e più che motivato. Però bisogna che le persone che restano insieme per il bene dei figli abbiano spento le passioni distruttive, si capiscano e comunichino. Sennò restano insieme ma difficilmente faranno il bene dei figli.


Mi sembra superfluo )) ma condivido pienamente quello che dici.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non si può andare da un terapeuta "per non separarsi" o "per separarsi". Lo scopo di una terapia di coppia è ripristinare la comunicazione nella coppia, in modo che quale che sia la decisione che poi si prende, sia una decisione
> che scaturisce dalla consapevolezza, non dai contraccolpi di un vissuto del quale non si capisce niente. Restare insieme per il bene dei figli è un atteggiamento ragionevole e più che motivato. Però bisogna che le persone che restano insieme per il bene dei figli abbiano spento le passioni distruttive, si capiscano e comunichino. Sennò restano insieme ma difficilmente faranno il bene dei figli.


Infatti....si tratta di "spegnere" la passione; da parte mia ci sto lavorando e credo d'essere a buon punto. L'ho detto nell'ultima seduta dalla psicologa che ci rinuncio; quindi la scelta è stata consapevole,così come m'è stato utile quel contesto per valutare mia moglie e motivare la mia scelta.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non si può andare da un terapeuta "per non separarsi" o "per separarsi". Lo scopo di una terapia di coppia è ripristinare la comunicazione nella coppia, in modo che quale che sia la decisione che poi si prende, sia una decisione
> che scaturisce dalla consapevolezza, non dai contraccolpi di un vissuto del quale non si capisce niente. Restare insieme per il bene dei figli è un atteggiamento ragionevole e più che motivato. Però bisogna che le persone che restano insieme per il bene dei figli abbiano spento le passioni distruttive, si capiscano e comunichino. Sennò restano insieme ma difficilmente faranno il bene dei figli.


Twin sei un psicologo cornuto o fedifrago? 
Oppure sei qui a fare il buon pastore? Scusa ma non ho capito......


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Twin sei un psicologo cornuto o fedifrago?
> Oppure sei qui a fare il buon pastore? Scusa ma non ho capito......


sei il solito.......disattento


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei il solito.......disattento


Cara la vecchiaia incombe


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara la vecchiaia incombe


non ci credo


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ci credo


Fai bene, la testa di sotto,anche se con qualche additivo,funziona bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fai bene, la testa di sotto,anche se con qualche additivo,funziona bene


ho letto 3 volte, avevo capito che metti la testa sotto:rotfl: e funziona ancora:rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara la vecchiaia incombe


Incombeva...vorrai dire!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Incombeva...vorrai dire!!!


Grazie eh? Ma va affangulo trilo


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Twin sei un psicologo cornuto o fedifrago?
> Oppure sei qui a fare il buon pastore? Scusa ma non ho capito......


"uno" psicologo....In effetti,pur ringraziandolo, (anche la nonna) la domanda me la son fatta pure io.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> "uno" psicologo....In effetti,pur ringraziandolo, (anche la nonna) la domanda me la son fatta pure io.


Bisogna chiedere a Ginevra che mi ha cazziato perché disattendo


----------



## trilobita (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bisogna chiedere a Ginevra che mi ha cazziato perché disattendo


Hai disatteso Ginevra????
Ma qui succedono cose e nessuno ne parla....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non si può andare da un terapeuta "per non separarsi" o "per separarsi". Lo scopo di una terapia di coppia è ripristinare la comunicazione nella coppia, in modo che quale che sia la decisione che poi si prende, sia una decisione
> che scaturisce dalla consapevolezza, non dai contraccolpi di un vissuto del quale non si capisce niente. Restare insieme per il bene dei figli è un atteggiamento ragionevole e più che motivato. Però bisogna che le persone che restano insieme per il bene dei figli abbiano spento le passioni distruttive, si capiscano e comunichino. Sennò restano insieme ma difficilmente faranno il bene dei figli.


Capisco che pensare di non essere amati è doloroso, ma non credo che sia la questione centrale.
Il problema credo che consista nel patto e nella lealtà che, anche in mancanza di amore e/o passione, porti a un dialogo rispettoso tra persone che un po' di bene dovrebbero volersi.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai disatteso Ginevra????
> Ma qui succedono cose e nessuno ne parla....


Blaise ha fatto cilecca? Ne va della sua reputazione!


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che pensare di non essere amati è doloroso, ma non credo che sia la questione centrale.
> Il problema credo che consista nel patto e nella lealtà che, anche in mancanza di amore e/o passione, porti a un dialogo rispettoso tra persone che un po' di bene dovrebbero volersi.


Infatti,l'obbiettivo è quello. Restare insieme senza passione credo non vada bene nemmeno a ottant'anni....per i figli si!
Tanto tutte le storie d'ammore finiscono prima o dopo. Brutto constatarlo e a dirsi,ma è così.Bisogna solo superare l'eventuale "autonomia" dell'altro. E torna in gioco lo  "svedese".


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti,l'obbiettivo è quello. Restare insieme senza passione credo non vada bene nemmeno a ottant'anni....per i figli si!
> Tanto tutte le storie d'ammore finiscono prima o dopo. Brutto constatarlo e a dirsi,ma è così.Bisogna solo superare l'eventuale "autonomia" dell'altro. E torna in gioco lo  "svedese".


Potreste fare un gioco... potresti esercitarti qui. Interpreta il punto di vista di lei (lei il tuo). Aiuta il dialogo.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potreste fare un gioco... potresti esercitarti qui. Interpreta il punto di vista di lei (lei il tuo). Aiuta il dialogo.


L'atteggiamento svedese è quello che ci vuole,almeno da parte mia, per consolidare il distacco necessario per gestire il rapporto nei termini necessari a non mandare in vacca tutto,almeno per un periodo anche lungo.Non mi esercito e non ho voglia di giocare allo scambio dei ruoli; egoisticamente a sto punto proprio non mi interessa. Potrei giocare e tentare di risvegliare la passione se il sesso fosse un'ipotesi realizzabile ,ma ne è una conseguenza (della passione,credo).


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Blaise ha fatto cilecca? Ne va della sua reputazione!


Cazzo e' la seconda cilecca.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cazzo e' la seconda cilecca. &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Devi aumentare la dose....o passa al cialis....dicono che mantenga l'erezione per 24 ore!


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Devi aumentare la dose....o passa al cialis....dicono che mantenga l'erezione per 24 ore!


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Twin sei un psicologo cornuto o fedifrago?
> Oppure sei qui a fare il buon pastore? Scusa ma non ho capito......


Sono qui per caso. Poi c'è la deformazione professionale.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sono qui per caso. Poi c'è la deformazione professionale.


Acquisizione clienti, ottimo.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Acquisizione clienti, ottimo.


No, questo no. So che scherzi, ma ci tengo a precisare che non comunico a nessuno la mia identità anagrafica, e se per assurdo qualcuno qui la scoprisse e volesse diventare mio paziente, lo sconsiglio vivamente, perchè entrerebbe in rapporto con me sulla base delle idee che si fa sulla mia persona sulla base di quel che legge qui, cosa totalmente sbagliata. Totalmente sbagliata non perchè qui io dica cose che non penso, ma perchè il rapporto di fiducia si deve stabilire sulla base di un incontro personale nel quale i pregiudizi reciproci sono ridotti al minimo, se possibile del tutto assenti.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No, questo no. So che scherzi, ma ci tengo a precisare che non comunico a nessuno la mia identità anagrafica, e se per assurdo qualcuno qui la scoprisse e volesse diventare mio paziente, lo sconsiglio vivamente, perchè entrerebbe in rapporto con me sulla base delle idee che si fa sulla mia persona sulla base di quel che legge qui, cosa totalmente sbagliata. Totalmente sbagliata non perchè qui io dica cose che non penso, ma perchè il rapporto di fiducia si deve stabilire sulla base di un incontro personale nel quale i pregiudizi reciproci sono ridotti al minimo, se possibile del tutto assenti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'atteggiamento svedese è quello che ci vuole,almeno da parte mia, per consolidare il distacco necessario per gestire il rapporto nei termini necessari a non mandare in vacca tutto,almeno per un periodo anche lungo.Non mi esercito e non ho voglia di giocare allo scambio dei ruoli; egoisticamente a sto punto proprio non mi interessa. Potrei giocare e tentare di risvegliare la passione se il sesso fosse un'ipotesi realizzabile ,ma ne è una conseguenza (della passione,credo).


La freddezza è reciproca. 
Non scaricare tutto su di lei, almeno.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La freddezza è reciproca.
> Non scaricare tutto su di lei, almeno.


Vero.....ma ogni atteggiamento cordiale,che tiene prevalentemente in presenza di altri mi suona falso:che vuole dimostrare? Che va' tutto bene?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero.....ma ogni atteggiamento cordiale,che tiene prevalentemente in presenza di altri mi suona falso:che vuole dimostrare? Che va' tutto bene?


Forse cerca uno spiraglio. Non ti pare possibile che voglia cercare di demolire con cautela quel muro che avete costruito un mattone per volta?


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse cerca uno spiraglio. Non ti pare possibile che voglia cercare di demolire con cautela quel muro che avete costruito un mattone per volta?


Forse è così,ma se le do fastidio fisicamente....va bè le parolacce.ecc che hanno scavato un solco,però.....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Forse è così,ma se le do fastidio fisicamente....va bè le parolacce.ecc che hanno scavato un solco,però.....


Sono cose da capire.
Non significa che tu ti sei trasformato e le fai schifo, non significa neanche che lei si è trasformata. Significa che si è rotto qualcosa. Ma si può aggiustare o rimuovere.
Se ti arrocchi non cambia niente.
Pensare di adattarsi al gelo non mi pare una buona soluzione.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose da capire.
> Non significa che tu ti sei trasformato e le fai schifo, non significa neanche che lei si è trasformata. Significa che si è rotto qualcosa. Ma si può aggiustare o rimuovere.
> Se ti arrocchi non cambia niente.
> Pensare di adattarsi al gelo non mi pare una buona soluzione.


Hai ragione.. Ma è difficile. Grazie per il consiglio.A volte mi sembra tutto normale come prima....ma prima non andava già ,evidentemente .Dovremmo ritornare ad almeno dieci anni addietro. Quando arrivano i figli cambia tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai ragione.. Ma è difficile. Grazie per il consiglio.A volte mi sembra tutto normale come prima....ma prima non andava già ,evidentemente .Dovremmo ritornare ad almeno dieci anni addietro. Quando arrivano i figli cambia tutto.


Può cambiare in meglio. Se crea distanza dipende da entrambi.


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può cambiare in meglio. Se crea distanza dipende da entrambi.


La vedo dura   ..Buonanotte


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La vedo dura   ..Buonanotte ��


Buonanotte


----------



## nina (22 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No, questo no. So che scherzi, ma ci tengo a precisare che non comunico a nessuno la mia identità anagrafica, e se per assurdo qualcuno qui la scoprisse e volesse diventare mio paziente, lo sconsiglio vivamente, perchè entrerebbe in rapporto con me sulla base delle idee che si fa sulla mia persona sulla base di quel che legge qui, cosa totalmente sbagliata. Totalmente sbagliata non perchè qui io dica cose che non penso, ma perchè il rapporto di fiducia si deve stabilire sulla base di un incontro personale nel quale i pregiudizi reciproci sono ridotti al minimo, se possibile del tutto assenti.


Di' la verità, sei capitato qui per caso, hai visto questo manipolo di disgraziati e sei stato mosso a pietà . Scherzi a parte, il tuo mi sembra un discorso più che condivisibile e da vero professionista.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non si può andare da un terapeuta "per non separarsi" o "per separarsi". Lo scopo di una terapia di coppia è ripristinare la comunicazione nella coppia, in modo che quale che sia la decisione che poi si prende, sia una decisione
> che scaturisce dalla consapevolezza, non dai contraccolpi di un vissuto del quale non si capisce niente. Restare insieme per il bene dei figli è un atteggiamento ragionevole e più che motivato. Però bisogna che le persone che restano insieme per il bene dei figli abbiano spento le passioni distruttive, si capiscano e comunichino. Sennò restano insieme ma difficilmente faranno il bene dei figli.


Perfetto come sempre.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'atteggiamento svedese è quello che ci vuole,almeno da parte mia, per consolidare il distacco necessario per gestire il rapporto nei termini necessari a non mandare in vacca tutto,almeno per un periodo anche lungo.Non mi esercito e non ho voglia di giocare allo scambio dei ruoli; egoisticamente a sto punto proprio non mi interessa. Potrei giocare e tentare di risvegliare la passione se il sesso fosse un'ipotesi realizzabile ,ma ne è una conseguenza (della passione,credo).


Ma che hanno questi svedesi di diverso da noi?
Scherzi a parte... per arrivare a un punto in cui le passioni distruttive sono sufficientemente gestibili da consentire un dialogo costruttivo nella coppia ci vuole tanto tempo e parecchio lavoro.
È però una meta il cui raggiungimento è indispensabile per continuare a stare  insieme, continuando a fare i genitori in una maniera che sia più produttiva per i figli rispetto a una separazione.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai ragione.. Ma è difficile. Grazie per il consiglio.A volte mi sembra tutto normale come prima....ma prima non andava già ,evidentemente .Dovremmo ritornare ad almeno dieci anni addietro. Quando arrivano i figli cambia tutto.


Non si torna mai indietro.
I figli cambiano tutto. Spetta a noi adeguarci a questi cambiamenti trovando la soluzione per essere comunque sereni.


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che hanno questi svedesi di diverso da noi?
> Scherzi a parte... per arrivare a un punto in cui le passioni distruttive sono sufficientemente gestibili da consentire un dialogo costruttivo nella coppia ci vuole tanto tempo e parecchio lavoro.
> È però una meta il cui raggiungimento è indispensabile per continuare a stare  insieme, continuando a fare i genitori in una maniera che sia più produttiva per i figli rispetto a una separazione.


Apprezzo sempre la tua saggezza e determinazione.


----------



## stany (22 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che hanno questi svedesi di diverso da noi?
> Scherzi a parte... per arrivare a un punto in cui le passioni distruttive sono sufficientemente gestibili da consentire un dialogo costruttivo nella coppia ci vuole tanto tempo e parecchio lavoro.
> È però una meta il cui raggiungimento è indispensabile per continuare a stare  insieme, continuando a fare i genitori in una maniera che sia più produttiva per i figli rispetto a una separazione.





danny ha detto:


> Non si torna mai indietro.
> I figli cambiano tutto. Spetta a noi adeguarci a questi cambiamenti trovando la soluzione per essere comunque sereni.


Al di là dei figli,ciò che è determinante è l'attrazione che nutriamo ancora nei confronti delle nostre mogli....


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Di' la verità, sei capitato qui per caso,* hai visto questo manipolo di disgraziati e sei stato mosso a pietà* . Scherzi a parte, il tuo mi sembra un discorso più che condivisibile e da vero professionista.


Pietà l'è morta, mia cara:nuke:. E se la mettiamo sul piano delle disgrazie, ho visto cose che neanche i replicanti al largo di Orione, etc.
Ciao


----------



## nina (22 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Pietà l'è morta, mia cara:nuke:. E se la mettiamo sul piano delle disgrazie, ho visto cose che neanche i replicanti al largo di Orione, etc.
> Ciao


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AIUTO


----------



## Frithurik (2 Giugno 2017)

Francoff tutto bene? come stai?.


----------



## Outdider (4 Giugno 2017)

Buongiorno, come stai Franco?


----------



## francoff (4 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno, come stai Franco?


Buongiorno . Si va avanti , dentro di me trovo le motivazioni per dare il meglio . La vita di coppia per me non esiste più , si lavora si vive assieme si svolgono compiti ma la vita di coppia era altro . Non ho nessuna intenzione di andarmene , ci sto bene a casa con i miei figli ma penso a me .


----------



## Outdider (4 Giugno 2017)

Mi fa piacere vedere che hai stimoli per andare avanti. Perchè dovresti andar via tu? Fino a prova contraria non sei tu che hai distrutto un Amore. Ti un altro motivo per cui non sei tu che dovresti andare, l'educazione dei tuoi figli. Che può insegnarli? Che è giusto crearsi una vita di coppia parallela? Con questo non voglio dire che sua moglie sia una cattiva madre ma solo che, restando, puoi vigilare anche su questo.


----------



## Outdider (4 Giugno 2017)

Vedo con piacere che hai gli stimoli giusti per continuare. Sinceramente non vedo il motivo per cui tu debba andartene, semmai, tua moglie dovrebbe andar via....non sei mica tu ad avere distrutto un Amore. Vuoi vedere i tuoi figli tre giorni a settimana? I figli hanno capito qualcosa o siete stati bravi a nascondere il tutto?


----------



## nina (4 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Buongiorno . Si va avanti , dentro di me trovo le motivazioni per dare il meglio . La vita di coppia per me non esiste più , si lavora si vive assieme si svolgono compiti ma la vita di coppia era altro . Non ho nessuna intenzione di andarmene , ci sto bene a casa con i miei figli ma penso a me .


Ti abbraccio. Qualunque sia la tua scelta, sappi che ti ritengo una gran persona.



> Mi fa piacere vedere che hai stimoli per andare avanti. Perchè dovresti  andar via tu? Fino a prova contraria non sei tu che hai distrutto un  Amore. Ti un altro motivo per cui non sei tu che dovresti andare,  l'educazione dei tuoi figli. Che può insegnarli? Che è giusto crearsi  una vita di coppia parallela? Con questo non voglio dire che sua moglie  sia una cattiva madre ma solo che, restando, puoi vigilare anche su  questo.


Se posso dare la mia opinione, io sono del parere che nel caso di una coppia sposata da tanto tempo la questione non sia "rimango io perché mi hai fatto male tu per prima": se [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] vorrà sndare, andrà semplicemente perché magri non vuole più vivere in quella casa, in quella situazione, e magari liberarsi dal peso dei ricordi lo farà stare meglio. Anche il discorso figli/cattiva o buona madre con insegnamenti assortiti lo trovo fuorviante e irrilevante: che si trovi in casa con loro o meno, un padre non deve vigilare, deve fare il suo: la moglie del nostro collega di disgrazie ha commesso un errore. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi, nonostante magari lei abbia fatto di tutto, la ferita causata a suo marito è troppo profonda, ed è una cosa comprensibile e umana. C'entra poco con quello che lei può insegnare o meno ai suoi figli: chi te lo dice che non insegnerà loro, piuttosto, "non fate mai il mio stesso errore"? Smettetela di considerare i figli un'appendice dei genitori.


----------



## Fairman (5 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Buongiorno . Si va avanti , dentro di me trovo le motivazioni per dare il meglio . La vita di coppia per me non esiste più , si lavora si vive assieme si svolgono compiti ma la vita di coppia era altro . Non ho nessuna intenzione di andarmene , ci sto bene a casa con i miei figli ma penso a me .


Sei un padre eccezzionale.

Hai fatto una scelta forte, che ti consente comunque di preservare l'affetto e la quotidiniantà coi figli,
quei  figli che  noi abbiamo voluto, e a cui  dobbiamo tutto, l'amore per primo.

Anche se non te ne farai niente, hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Outdider (5 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio. Qualunque sia la tua scelta, sappi che ti ritengo una gran persona.
> 
> 
> 
> Se posso dare la mia opinione, io sono del parere che nel caso di una coppia sposata da tanto tempo la questione non sia "rimango io perché mi hai fatto male tu per prima": se @_francoff_ vorrà sndare, andrà semplicemente perché magri non vuole più vivere in quella casa, in quella situazione, e magari liberarsi dal peso dei ricordi lo farà stare meglio. Anche il discorso figli/cattiva o buona madre con insegnamenti assortiti lo trovo fuorviante e irrilevante: che si trovi in casa con loro o meno, un padre non deve vigilare, deve fare il suo: la moglie del nostro collega di disgrazie ha commesso un errore. Nella peggiore delle ipotesi, nonostante magari lei abbia fatto di tutto, la ferita causata a suo marito è troppo profonda, ed è una cosa comprensibile e umana. C'entra poco con quello che lei può insegnare o meno ai suoi figli: chi te lo dice che non insegnerà loro, piuttosto, "non fate mai il mio stesso errore"? Smettetela di considerare i figli un'appendice dei genitori.



Io da padre il problema me lo mettere eccome se me lo metterei!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2017)

Che intransigenza per storie di pochi mesi.
Sarebbe come considerare un criminale chi ha rubato la maionese.
Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e per il resto della vita sono state integerrime.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Che intransigenza per storie di pochi mesi.*
> Sarebbe come considerare un criminale chi ha rubato la maionese.
> Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e per il resto della vita sono state integerrime.


Brunetta, io non ti riconosco...


----------



## Frithurik (6 Giugno 2017)

QUOTE=Brunetta;1809990]Che intransigenza per storie di pochi mesi.
Sarebbe come considerare un criminale chi ha rubato la maionese.
Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e per il resto della vita sono state integerrime.[/QUOTE]
:no::sorpreso:non ho parole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, io non ti riconosco...





Frithurik ha detto:


> QUOTE=Brunetta;1809990]Che intransigenza per storie di pochi mesi.
> Sarebbe come considerare un criminale chi ha rubato la maionese.
> Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e per il resto della vita sono state integerrime.


:no::sorpreso:non ho parole.[/QUOTE]siamo in periodo elettorale:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :no::sorpreso:non ho parole.siamo in periodo elettorale:rotfl:


La sto traviando :d
Anni di amicizia servono a qualcosa


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sto traviando :d
> Anni di amicizia servono a qualcosa


:rotfl::rotfl:

Devo dire che mi sono un pó stupita anch'io , anche se il punto mi è chiaro.


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che intransigenza per storie di pochi mesi.
> Sarebbe come considerare un criminale chi ha rubato la maionese.
> Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e per il resto della vita sono state integerrime.


Ti riferisci a Francoff ?

Se è così, riesco a dare un senso a quello che dici, solo se la leggo esclusivamente in chiave ironica.

Ti prego fammi capire se ho capito male o cosa, questo tuo trade mi ha sconvolto la giornata !


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sto traviando :d
> Anni di amicizia servono a qualcosa


:rotfl::rotfl: bisogna stare attenti alle amicizie, portano sulla cattiva strada


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a Francoff ?
> 
> Se è così, riesco a dare un senso a quello che dici, solo se la leggo esclusivamente in chiave ironica.
> 
> Ti prego fammi capire se ho capito male o cosa, questo tuo trade mi ha sconvolto la giornata !


anche tu....tutti sconvolti, e se avesse improvvisamente visto la luce in fondo al tunnel?


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche tu....tutti sconvolti, e se avesse improvvisamente visto la luce in fondo al tunnel?



Scusami, oggi sono un pò fuori fase io o non riesco a capire la consecutio.

Chi avrebbe visto la luce ? Se hai capito, me lo spiegheresti come se fossi un ragazzino ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Scusami, oggi sono un pò fuori fase io o non riesco a capire la consecutio.
> 
> Chi avrebbe visto la luce ? Se hai capito, me lo spiegheresti come se fossi un ragazzino ?


Brunetta ha visto la luce, sta passando oltre:rotfl:


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Brunetta ha visto la luce, sta passando oltre:rotfl:


E il popolo esclamò a gran voce:  Santa Subito

La verità e che io non vedo manco il tunnel.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Brunetta ha visto la luce, sta passando oltre:rotfl:


[video=youtube;KllWZWyWxQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KllWZWyWxQM[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E il popolo esclamò a gran voce:  Santa Subito
> 
> La verità e che io non vedo manco il tunnel.


il tunnel dell'intransigenza, perbacco, come non lo vedi.Ci siamo dentro f8no al collo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;KllWZWyWxQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KllWZWyWxQM[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl: alleluiaaaaa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, io non ti riconosco...





Frithurik ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che intransigenza per storie di pochi mesi.
> ...


Qui si parla di considerare merde umane, perfide puttane le madri dei propri figli per quattro pomeriggi in un motel!
Ma siamo pazzi?
E poi qualcunA potrebbe anche pensare a chi si tiene in casa anche se va a troie (espressione riferita) perché tanto le troie non tolgono nulla al rapporto nobile matrimoniale.
Prima di parlare bisognerebbe anche riflettere.
Io il traditore l'ho buttato fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo in periodo elettorale:rotfl:


Questa è una battuta di un gusto che non definisco.
E invito anche te a parlare per te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> siamo in periodo elettorale:rotfl:


Questa è una battuta di un gusto che non definisco.
E invito anche te a parlare per te.[/QUOTE]"non ho parole"non l'ho scritto io


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tunnel dell'intransigenza, perbacco, come non lo vedi.Ci siamo dentro f8no al collo


Posso solo cospargermi il capo di sale e chiedere perdono.

L'avevo già detto prima, oggi sono fuori ( e tutti dissero solo oggi ?)


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si parla di considerare merde umane, perfide puttane le madri dei propri figli per quattro pomeriggi in un motel!
> Ma siamo pazzi?
> E poi qualcunA potrebbe anche pensare a chi si tiene in casa anche se va a troie (espressione riferita) perché tanto le troie non tolgono nulla al rapporto nobile matrimoniale.
> Prima di parlare bisognerebbe anche riflettere.
> Io il traditore l'ho buttato fuori.


 mai considerato mia moglie una cattiva madre....non so dove l hai letto....poi come moglie il giudizio è altro


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mai considerato mia moglie una cattiva madre....non so dove l hai letto....poi come moglie il giudizio è altro


...
 ....e  poi neanche come moglie era male..!


----------



## Foglia (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Buongiorno . Si va avanti , dentro di me trovo le motivazioni per dare il meglio . La vita di coppia per me non esiste più , si lavora si vive assieme si svolgono compiti ma la vita di coppia era altro . Non ho nessuna intenzione di andarmene , ci sto bene a casa con i miei figli ma penso a me .


Mi spiace dirlo. Ma non è l'atteggiamento corretto, neppure per i figli. Se loro sono il tuo  "motore" per ricostruire la coppia e' un discorso. Se invece sono la scusa per non spostarti di casa, senza nessuna voglia di ricominciare con la madre, non ci vedo nulla di buono, per i figli in primis. I quali non è che non capiscono. Un conto è voler restare per superare le difficoltà connesse. Altro e' schermarsi dietro i figli per giustificare meramente un proprio comodo. Ingannandosi: non lo fai per i figli. Lo fai per te. Non credo troppo alla serenità dei cd. "separati in casa".


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ...
> ....e  poi neanche come moglie era male..!


Se non lo era può continuare a non esserlo
Io penserei a questo

Esattamente come tu eri un buon marito e probabilmente continuerai ad esserlo nonostante la marocchina
Tu ti vedi cambiato come marito?


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non lo era può continuare a non esserlo
> Io penserei a questo
> 
> Esattamente come tu eri un buon marito e probabilmente continuerai ad esserlo nonostante la marocchina
> Tu ti vedi cambiato come marito?


 si , ho qualche senso di colpa. Forse è per via del contesto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si , ho qualche senso di colpa.


e questo fa di te un cattivo marito?
Tua moglie probabilmente ha i medesimi sensi di colpa
Secondo me ti stai impuntando per orgoglio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ...
> ....e  poi neanche come moglie era male..!


Quindi è sempre lei.


----------



## Frithurik (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si , ho qualche senso di colpa. Forse è per via del contesto.


se vuoi rispondere, se non ti trovavi nella situazione del tradimento di tua moglie, l'ho avresti fatto ? penso proprio di no, forse e stato come porgere l'altra guancia, neanche vendetta, ma chi deve avere i sensi di colpa e chi ha tradito
specialmente quando era innamorato dell'altro, e dico sempre la stessa cosa , amore che finisce non appena sgamati.?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> se vuoi rispondere, se non ti trovavi nella situazione del tradimento di tua moglie, l'ho avresti fatto ? penso proprio di no, forse e stato come porgere l'altra guancia, neanche vendetta, ma chi deve avere i sensi di colpa e chi ha tradito
> specialmente quando era innamorato dell'altro, e dico sempre la stessa cosa , amore che finisce non appena sgamati.?


Questa invece è giustificazione.
Anche un po' da bambini:"Maestraaaa ha cominciato leiiii!"


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si parla di considerare merde umane, perfide puttane le madri dei propri figli per quattro pomeriggi in un motel!
> Ma siamo pazzi?
> E poi qualcunA potrebbe anche pensare a chi si tiene in casa anche se va a troie (espressione riferita) perché tanto le troie non tolgono nulla al rapporto nobile matrimoniale.
> Prima di parlare bisognerebbe anche riflettere.
> Io il traditore l'ho buttato fuori.


A me non sembra che stia in questi termini...merde umane etc. etc.
Se ti riferisci al nuovo utente, Outdider, non ha di certo parlato così.
Io non posso davvero giudicare la moglie di Francoff in qualità di madre, infatti non l'ho mai fatto, solo lui lo può fare conoscendola, e non credo neanche che non sappia distinguere il bene dal male e di conseguenza penso che sappia applicare questa differenza nell'educazione dei figli, almeno a livello teorico, visto che nella pratica ha inciampato un bel po'.
Va da sé che in questi frangenti la credibilità della persona vada per i fatti suoi e che ci vorrà un notevole lasso di tempo perché possa riacquistarla insieme alla stima di suo marito verso di lei.
Si sa che si fa molto presto a distruggere l'immagine che abbiamo anche da una vita e dopo non stupiamoci se dobbiamo ripartire daccapo per ricostruirla, pezzo dopo pezzo e senza avere nessuna certezza sulla buona riuscita dell'operazione...
Quattro pomeriggi in un motel...non minimizzerei così, al tuo posto, ovvio che nel mondo ci sono tragedie più grandi, ma nell'ambito di coppia è comunque un viaggetto all'inferno, peraltro evitabilissimo perché non lo prescrive il dottore.


----------



## Diletta (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa invece è giustificazione.
> Anche un po' da bambini:"Maestraaaa ha cominciato leiiii!"



Secondo me è un'attenuante, e non da poco.
Ci sono in campo legale e si possono applicare in tutti gli aspetti della vita, qui è così evidente.


----------



## Frithurik (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa invece è giustificazione.
> Anche un po' da bambini:"Maestraaaa ha cominciato leiiii!"


Beh, pensala come vuoi, ma non hai capito il senso del discorso.


----------



## nina (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ...
> ....e  poi neanche come moglie era male..!


Io ti leggo e mi vien voglia di abbracciarti.


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è sempre lei.


rispondo anche a @farfi: lei chi? chi è lei? chi è quella donna che ho conosciuto ora? non è la stessa , non migliore o non peggiore ma sicuramente una donna diversa: una che per mesi mi ha mentito , ha fatto l amore con un altro e poi tornare a casa e farlo anche con me...una donna che ha pensato di lasciarmi...una che si è resa conto di quanto fossi importante quando ha supposto di essere stata scoperta....io questa donna non la conosco....pensavo di conoscere una donna che condividesse con me tutto....invece ha condiviso me con un altro....Riguardo a [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] se fossi donna e tenessi io i figli me ne sarei andato sicuramente....magari solo come pausa di riflessione....siccome sono uomo e i figli me li toglierebbero ...la pausa la faccio in casa....e ti assicuro che i figli vedono 2 persone unite....l unica che vede una differenza tra il prima e l ora è mia moglie....ma per me, ora lei è la persona meno importante che c' è in casa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> rispondo anche a @farfi: lei chi? chi è lei? chi è quella donna che ho conosciuto ora? non è la stessa , non migliore o non peggiore ma sicuramente una donna diversa: una che per mesi mi ha mentito , ha fatto l amore con un altro e poi tornare a casa e farlo anche con me...una donna che ha pensato di lasciarmi...una che si è resa conto di quanto fossi importante quando ha supposto di essere stata scoperta....io questa donna non la conosco....pensavo di conoscere una donna che condividesse con me tutto....invece ha condiviso me con un altro....Riguardo a @_Cielo_ se fossi donna e tenessi io i figli me ne sarei andato sicuramente....magari solo come pausa di riflessione....siccome sono uomo e i figli me li toglierebbero ...la pausa la faccio in casa....e ti assicuro che i figli vedono 2 persone unite....l unica che vede una differenza tra il prima e l ora è mia moglie....ma per me, ora lei è la persona meno importante che c' è in casa


No, sei tu.
Sei tu perché tu non stai dove vorresti stare.
Se così stanno le cose.
Ho l'idea che la tua storia con l'affascinante signora marocchina tu l'abbia usata per creare distanza a metterti in freezer sentimenti ed emozioni, ma quello che sta in freezer sei tu.
Ti conviene restarci?

P.S. Leggi la storia di Eagle.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, sei tu.
> Sei tu perché tu non stai dove vorresti stare.
> Se così stanno le cose.
> Ho l'idea che la tua storia con l'affascinante signora marocchina tu l'abbia usata per creare distanza a metterti in freezer sentimenti ed emozioni, ma quello che sta in freezer sei tu.
> ...


Quoto
Intendo questo quando parlo di orgoglio
Si rifiuta di ascoltare il cuore


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, sei tu.
> Sei tu perché tu non stai dove vorresti stare.
> Se così stanno le cose.
> Ho l'idea che la tua storia con l'affascinante signora marocchina tu l'abbia usata per creare distanza a metterti in freezer sentimenti ed emozioni, ma quello che sta in freezer sei tu.
> ...


io vorrei stare nella famiglia di prima...non si può ...e allora sto con chi voglio stare e cioè i miei figli....se potessi allontanare lei e tenermi i figli lo farei....anche solo per riflettere..ma non è possibile perché sono maschio ed allora faccio di necessità virtù....sono con chi voglio stare....la marocchina mi ha fatto capire quanta distanza tra me e mia moglie, visti i sentimenti post adulterio che abbiamo avuto ... Comunque sono stanco di tutta questa storia, mi " godo" i miei figli , lavoro permettendo, e mia moglie che vada a quel paese...ricostruire quello di prima non è possibile, quello davanti non è più bello ( almeno per me) per cui vedo di farmi i cavoli miei.....amici, hobby e tutto quello che la vita mi offrirà....magari domani capirò che nonostante tutto lei sarà nuovamnete più importante di tutto e tutti....se lei ci sarà ancora lo riscopriremo...ad ora non è così


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Intendo questo quando parlo di orgoglio
> Si rifiuta di ascoltare il cuore


E fa bene. Come potrebbe ricominciare con lei? Fa bene a pensare solo a se stesso ed ai suoi figli. Non è questione di orgoglio é  un progetto di vita buttato nel water per andare con un altro. Ricordiamoci che lei voleva lasciare Franco per l'altro. Dove vedi l'orgoglio? Come fa Franco a ridare nuovamente la sua vita in mano a sua moglie?


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> rispondo anche a @farfi: *lei chi? chi è lei? chi è quella donna che ho conosciuto ora? non è la stessa *, non migliore o non peggiore ma sicuramente una donna diversa: una che per mesi mi ha mentito , ha fatto l amore con un altro e poi tornare a casa e farlo anche con me...una donna che ha pensato di lasciarmi...una che si è resa conto di quanto fossi importante quando ha supposto di essere stata scoperta....io questa donna non la conosco....pensavo di conoscere una donna che condividesse con me tutto....invece ha condiviso me con un altro....Riguardo a @_Cielo_ se fossi donna e tenessi io i figli me ne sarei andato sicuramente....magari solo come pausa di riflessione....siccome sono uomo e i figli me li toglierebbero ...la pausa la faccio in casa....e ti assicuro che i figli vedono 2 persone unite....l unica che vede una differenza tra il prima e l ora è mia moglie....ma per me, ora lei è la persona meno importante che c' è in casa


No, è la stessa, solo adesso la vedi completa, con annessi e connessi, con lati positivi, con grandi capacità e con i suoi eclatanti errori.
Devi solo decidere se ti va bene ancora o no, e qualunque cosa sarai portato nel tempo a decidere lo dovrai fare da solo e per te stesso, non per il "voi" che adesso stà sulla luna.
Qualunque cosa farà pendere la bilancia starà nel futuro e non nel passato e andrà comunque bene, devi solo avere pazienza.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E fa bene. Come potrebbe ricominciare con lei? Fa bene a pensare solo a se stesso ed ai suoi figli. Non è questione di orgoglio é  un progetto di vita buttato nel water per andare con un altro. Ricordiamoci che lei voleva lasciare Franco per l'altro. Dove vedi l'orgoglio? Come fa Franco a ridare nuovamente la sua vita in mano a sua moglie?


Fa bene secondo te e rispetto la tua opinione
Secondo me, visto che secondo me ne è ancora innamorato e sua moglie è più che disponibile a ricostruire farebbe meglio a fare un tentativo
Per le decisioni drastiche c'è sempre tempo e prima di decidere secondo me vale sempre la pena essere sicuri di averle provate tutte.


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, sei tu.
> Sei tu perché tu non stai dove vorresti stare.
> Se così stanno le cose.
> Ho l'idea che la tua storia con l'affascinante signora marocchina tu l'abbia usata per creare distanza a metterti in freezer sentimenti ed emozioni, ma quello che sta in freezer sei tu.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Intendo questo quando parlo di orgoglio
> Si rifiuta di ascoltare il cuore


Da quando in qua le cose si decidono solo con il sentimento e le emozioni?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io vorrei stare nella famiglia di prima...non si può ...e allora sto con chi voglio stare e cioè i miei figli....se potessi allontanare lei e tenermi i figli lo farei....anche solo per riflettere..ma non è possibile perché sono maschio ed allora faccio di necessità virtù....sono con chi voglio stare....la marocchina mi ha fatto capire quanta distanza tra me e mia moglie, visti i sentimenti post adulterio che abbiamo avuto ... Comunque sono stanco di tutta questa storia, mi " godo" i miei figli , lavoro permettendo, e mia moglie che vada a quel paese...ricostruire quello di prima non è possibile, quello davanti non è più bello ( almeno per me) per cui vedo di farmi i cavoli miei.....amici, hobby e tutto quello che la vita mi offrirà....magari domani capirò che nonostante tutto lei sarà nuovamnete più importante di tutto e tutti....se lei ci sarà ancora lo riscopriremo...ad ora non è così


Leggi [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION] che ti ho consigliato.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Da quando in qua le cose si decidono solo con il sentimento e le emozioni?


Non solo ma anche


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi @_eagle_ che ti ho consigliato.


La moglie di Eagle si era comportata diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Da quando in qua le cose si decidono solo con il sentimento e le emozioni?


L'orgoglio cos'è?
Io vedo uno che non è assolutamente vero che sta bene.
E tu? Ti pare che abbia scelto o che abbia fatto una non scelta, un tentativo di evitare chiarezza.
Non è un problema di rapporto con la moglie. Lo è, ma non è principalmente questo, è un problema di chiarezza con se stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La moglie di Eagle si era comportata diversamente.


Lascia perdere.


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Intendo questo quando parlo di orgoglio
> Si rifiuta di ascoltare il cuore


Il cuore non parla, non ha emozioni, il cuore è un muscolo.

E' il cervello che ci domina.

Nel caso di Francoff, io vedo un padre eccellente, che non vuole perdere il contatto coi figli, lo fà egregiamente, e si sobbarca il peso di vivere il quotidiano con chi, in questo momento non  sente ancora di poter vivere.

Ha i figli piccoli, invece di fuggire, la scelta più facile, ha scelto di rimanere, la scelta più difficile.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La moglie di Eagle si era comportata diversamente.


Non ricordo come si è comportata la moglie di [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION] ma la moglie di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] ha scelto e secondo me ci sta anche provando a ricominciare, certo che con i muri alzati è difficile eh


Brunetta ha detto:


> L'orgoglio cos'è?
> Io vedo uno che non è assolutamente vero che sta bene.
> E tu? Ti pare che abbia scelto o che abbia fatto una non scelta, un tentativo di evitare chiarezza.
> Non è un problema di rapporto con la moglie. Lo è, ma non è principalmente questo, è un problema di chiarezza con se stesso.


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il cuore non parla, non ha emozioni, il cuore è un muscolo.
> 
> E' il cervello che ci domina.
> 
> ...


Nessuno sta mettendo in dubbio l'essere padre di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]
Io pensavo alla coppia non alla famiglia
E' la coppia che in questo momento ha bisogno di entrambi


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'orgoglio cos'è?
> Io vedo uno che non è assolutamente vero che sta bene.
> E tu? Ti pare che abbia scelto o che abbia fatto una non scelta, un tentativo di evitare chiarezza.
> Non è un problema di rapporto con la moglie. Lo è, ma non è principalmente questo, è un problema di chiarezza con se stesso.


Ci vuole tempo per vedere con chiarezza.
Anchè l' orgoglio è un sentimento ma non si capisce perchè dovrebbe ascoltare il cuore e non anche quello.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci vuole tempo per vedere con chiarezza.
> Anchè l' orgoglio è un sentimento ma non si capisce perchè dovrebbe ascoltare il cuore e non anche quello.


Infatti ho specificato che dovrebbe ascoltare tutto
Al momento secondo me invece ascolta SOLO l'orgoglio


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fa bene secondo te e rispetto la tua opinione
> Secondo me, visto che secondo me ne è ancora innamorato e sua moglie è più che disponibile a ricostruire farebbe meglio a fare un tentativo
> Per le decisioni drastiche c'è sempre tempo e prima di decidere secondo me vale sempre la pena essere sicuri di averle provate tutte.


Conosci qualche tradito che non ami ancora sua moglie o suo marito anche dopo la scoperta? Il matrimonio è fondato non solo dalla fiducia ma anche dal donare la propria vita all'altra persona. Tu lo faresti con chi ti ha accoltellato e strappato il cuore? Riusciresti a donargli nuovente tutto te stesso? Magari si,ma indosseresti una maschera come il buon Pirandello ci ha insegnato per far andare una macchina che non funziona più al 100%. É vivresti  bene? Qui dentro molti ci riprovano, ma senti cosa scrivono? Sono demoralizzati, sfiduciati e cercano di portare avanti il loro matrimonta faticosamente. É vivere questo?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Conosci qualche tradito che non ami ancora sua moglie o suo marito anche dopo la scoperta? Il matrimonio è fondato non solo dalla fiducia ma anche dal donare la propria vita all'altra persona. Tu lo faresti con chi ti ha accoltellato e strappato il cuore? Riusciresti a donargli nuovente tutto te stesso? Magari si,ma indosseresti una maschera come il buon Pirandello ci ha insegnato per far andare una macchina che non funziona più al 100%. É vivresti  bene? Qui dentro molti ci riprovano, ma senti cosa scrivono? Sono demoralizzati, sfiduciati e cercano di portare avanti il loro matrimonta faticosamente. É vivere questo?


conosco persone che non si sentono così 
E comunque per [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] è davvero troppo presto
Io vorrei solo che non prendesse decisioni affrettate, si fermasse e ascoltasse davvero quello che vuole senza alzare muri. Per quelli c'è sempre tempo e ci si mette un attimo ad alzarli, molto di più a abbatterli


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Conosci qualche tradito che non ami ancora sua moglie o suo marito anche dopo la scoperta? Il matrimonio è fondato non solo dalla fiducia ma anche dal donare la propria vita all'altra persona. Tu lo faresti con chi ti ha accoltellato e strappato il cuore? Riusciresti a donargli nuovente tutto te stesso? Magari si,ma indosseresti una maschera come il buon Pirandello ci ha insegnato per far andare una macchina che non funziona più al 100%. É vivresti  bene? Qui dentro molti ci riprovano, ma senti cosa scrivono? Sono demoralizzati, sfiduciati e cercano di portare avanti il loro matrimonta faticosamente. É vivere questo?


Ci si prova. Con fatica certo, ma ci si prova. 
E si va avanti con alti e bassi. 

Ma tu invece che l'hai lasciata, stai meglio? Sei sereno? Stai affrontando la vita con meno fatica?


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti ho specificato che dovrebbe ascoltare tutto
> Al momento secondo me invece ascolta SOLO l'orgoglio


Non credo, credo ascolti tutti i sentimenti, solo ha scelto l' orgoglio per rappresentarsi e l'indignazione per esprimersi.
E a tutt' oggi non mi sentirei proprio di criticarlo per questo.
Per me manca la procedura di espiazione .


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo, credo ascolti tutti i sentimenti, solo ha scelto l' orgoglio per rappresentarsi e l'indignazione per esprimersi.
> E a tutt' oggi non mi sentirei proprio di criticarlo per questo.
> Per me manca la procedura di espiazione .


Lungi da me il criticarlo
Semplicemente mi spiace leggerlo così


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci si prova. Con fatica certo, ma ci si prova.
> E si va avanti con alti e bassi.
> 
> Ma tu invece che l'hai lasciata, stai meglio? Sei sereno? Stai affrontando la vita con meno fatica?


Piano piano sto tornando a vivere. É stata dura e lo è ancora adesso, ma più passano i giorni e più sto meglio. Non ho paura se sul suo telefono squilla per un messaggio o se ritarda di 5 minuti all'uscita dal lavoro. So che ora posso scegliere il meglio per me ed i miei figli e non morire dentro ad un matrimonio ormai irrecuperabile a causa del suo tradimento. Questa è la mia scelta non obbligo nessuno a seguirla.


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo come si è comportata la moglie di @_eagle_ ma la moglie di @_francoff_ ha scelto e secondo me ci sta anche provando a ricominciare, certo che con i muri alzati è difficile eh
> 
> :up::up:


 certo che sei forte! le si è fatta una vita parallela per mesi ed io perché ho alzato un muro ,per capire per proteggermi, sono responsabile della fine del matrimonio? Non pensi che anche io abbia bisogno di tempo? lei  ha impiegato 10 mesi di scopate e menzogne ....poi ha smesso perché ha capito che probabilmente scoperta....almeno altrettanto tempo io non necessito per riprendermi? tempo per guardarla, guardarmi e farmi anche i caxxi miei.. se lei ha fretta che lo dica..ne prenderò atto..io non sono in debito con lei...se per lei la situazione è insopportabile....l altro è sempre là...


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Piano piano sto tornando a vivere. É stata dura e lo è ancora adesso, ma più passano i giorni e più sto meglio. Non ho paura se sul suo telefono squilla per un messaggio o se ritarda di 5 minuti all'uscita dal lavoro. So che ora posso scegliere il meglio per me ed i miei figli e non morire dentro ad un matrimonio ormai irrecuperabile a causa del suo tradimento. Questa è la mia scelta non obbligo nessuno a seguirla.


Anche per te è dura, così come è dura per chi decide di provare a ricostruire, questo voglio dire. 

Ora non conosco la tua storia e credo che tu non l'abbia mai raccontata, ma davvero il tuo di matrimonio era irrecuperabile e perchè?


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fa bene secondo te e rispetto la tua opinione
> Secondo me, visto che secondo me ne è ancora innamorato e sua moglie è più che disponibile a ricostruire farebbe meglio a fare un tentativo
> Per le decisioni drastiche c'è sempre tempo e prima di decidere secondo me vale sempre la pena essere sicuri di averle provate tutte.


Spesso le decisioni definitive, non possono essere prese se non dopo che le situazioni siano uscite dalla loro fase calda.

Quanto dura la fase della meditazione post scoperta, per poi passare alla scelta ponderata, quella che si fà non sotto l'effetto delle emozioni, ma le scelte della razionalità ? Ognuno ha i suoi tempi.

Franco è un padre eccezzionale, che non vuole perdere i suoi figli, e che per far questo si impone di vivere un quotidiano che non è quello che in questo momento vorrebbe. Non stà chiudendo neanche le porte per un'eventuale riappacificazione.

E' una scelta di comodo ? No, è una scelta di intelligenza, che gli consentirà, quando recupererà una maggiore tranquillità, di fare una scelta definitiva per la sua vita, ma nel frattempo si vive i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il cuore non parla, non ha emozioni, il cuore è un muscolo.
> 
> E' il cervello che ci domina.
> 
> ...


Per lavoro sta via MESI. Non voler perdere la quotidianità è un alibi.
Vuole farla pagare a lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il cuore non parla, non ha emozioni, il cuore è un muscolo.
> 
> E' il cervello che ci domina.
> 
> ...


questo gli permetterà di vedere tutto con più chiarezza. Vivere ancora insieme, creando un clima sereno per i ragazzi, lo porterà a ponderare meglio. Certo non a dimenticare ma potrebbe constatare che il sentimento è ancora forte e presente tra lui e la moglie.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Anche per te è dura, così come è dura per chi decide di provare a ricostruire, questo voglio dire.
> 
> Ora non conosco la tua storia e credo che tu non l'abbia mai raccontata, ma davvero il tuo di matrimonio era irrecuperabile e perchè?


Non l'ho scritta  la mia storia perché é identica a tutte quelle scritte da altri sfortunati come noi. Ovviamente con dele piccole varianti. Il matrimonio dopo un tradimento è sempre irrecuperabile (meglio scrivere quasi sempre altrimenti qualcuno si potrebbe offendere ) per tutte le ragioni che ho scritto in questi mesi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Spesso le decisioni definitive, non possono essere prese se non dopo che le situazioni siano uscite dalla loro fase calda.
> 
> Quanto dura la fase della meditazione post scoperta, per poi passare alla scelta ponderata, quella che si fà non sotto l'effetto delle emozioni, ma le scelte della razionalità ? Ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> ...


praticamente ti ho scritto la stessa cosa, non avevo ancora visto questa:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> certo che sei forte! le si è fatta una vita parallela per mesi ed io perché ho alzato un muro ,per capire per proteggermi, sono responsabile della fine del matrimonio? Non pensi che anche io abbia bisogno di tempo? lei  ha impiegato 10 mesi di scopate e menzogne ....poi ha smesso perché ha capito che probabilmente scoperta....almeno altrettanto tempo io non necessito per riprendermi? tempo per guardarla, guardarmi e farmi anche i caxxi miei.. se lei ha fretta che lo dica..ne prenderò atto..io non sono in debito con lei...se per lei la situazione è insopportabile....l altro è sempre là...


O non mi leggi o non mi spiego. Probabilmente la seconda
Che tu abbia bisogno di tempo te lo scrivo da sempre. Di fermarti e non agire. Di guardare come vado le cose. Tua moglie mi sembrava partita bene con il tentativo di recuperare. Allora io lascerei fare il lavoro a lei e cercherei di ascoltare le sensazioni che provo.
Non sei responsabile della fine del tuo matrimonio, sei responsabile se chiudi di non averci provato visto che lei secondo me si è messa nella posizione corretta
Sicuro sicuro che un domani non ti pentirai di non averle dato una seconda possibilità agendo troppo di corsa?
Solo questo ti sto dicendo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Conosci qualche tradito che non ami ancora sua moglie o suo marito anche dopo la scoperta? Il matrimonio è fondato non solo dalla fiducia ma anche dal donare la propria vita all'altra persona. Tu lo faresti con chi ti ha accoltellato e strappato il cuore? Riusciresti a donargli nuovente tutto te stesso? Magari si,ma indosseresti una maschera come il buon Pirandello ci ha insegnato per far andare una macchina che non funziona più al 100%. É vivresti  bene? Qui dentro molti ci riprovano, ma senti cosa scrivono? Sono demoralizzati, sfiduciati e cercano di portare avanti il loro matrimonta faticosamente. É vivere questo?


A me mio marito è subito caduto dal cuore (come ho imparato che si dice da altre parti).
L'immediatezza mi ha sorpreso, ma così è stato.
Ho provato subito anche estraneità e ribrezzo. Ho provato poi a vedere razionalmente se potessi superare queste emozioni e quella mancanza di sentimento. Inutile. Poi ho capito altri pregressi e non ho più avuto motivo di sforzarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo, credo ascolti tutti i sentimenti, solo ha scelto l' orgoglio per rappresentarsi e l'indignazione per esprimersi.
> E a tutt' oggi non mi sentirei proprio di criticarlo per questo.
> Per me manca la procedura di espiazione .


La scala Santa in ginocchio?


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me mio marito è subito caduto dal cuore (come ho imparato che si dice da altre parti).
> L'immediatezza mi ha sorpreso, ma così è stato.
> Ho provato subito anche estraneità e ribrezzo. Ho provato poi a vedere razionalmente se potessi superare queste emozioni e quella mancanza di sentimento. Inutile. Poi ho capito altri pregressi e non ho più avuto motivo di sforzarmi.


Per questo ti invidio, nel senso buono della parola. Purtroppo per il 99% delle persone ci si ama ancora, nonostante il male che ti ha fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Piano piano sto tornando a vivere. É stata dura e lo è ancora adesso, ma più passano i giorni e più sto meglio. Non ho paura se sul suo telefono squilla per un messaggio o se ritarda di 5 minuti all'uscita dal lavoro. So che ora posso scegliere il meglio per me ed i miei figli e non morire dentro ad un matrimonio ormai irrecuperabile a causa del suo tradimento. Questa è la mia scelta non obbligo nessuno a seguirla.


Se senti squilli o vedi ritardi sei ancora insieme.
Allora di cosa parli?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per questo ti invidio, nel senso buono della parola. Purtroppo per il 99% delle persone ci si ama ancora, nonostante il male che ti ha fatto.


È un mio modo di essere. Mi rendo conto di essere diversa da molti.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se senti squilli o vedi ritardi sei ancora insieme.
> Allora di cosa parli?


Vivo da più di un anno da solo. Chiunque dei traditi qui dentro potrebbe confermarti che basta una cosa delle due che ho appena scritto (é sono le prime che mi sono venute in mente) per farti saltare il cuore in gola.


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per lavoro sta via MESI. Non voler perdere la quotidianità è un alibi.
> Vuole farla pagare a lei.


E se anche volesse farla pagare a lei ?  

Ma potrà mai lei soffrire come franco ha sofferto, o come hanno sofferto tutti coloro che hanno subito un menage a tre per mesi, io compreso ?

Non esiste un risarcimento per queste cose, non c'è e non ci sarà mai la possibilità di riavere la vita di prima. Chi tradisce cheide perdono e aspetta, se và bene torna in famiglia, altrimenti ci sarà qualcun altro.

E chi ha perso le aspettative di una vita che fà? Niente, non può fare niente.

E poi se uno manca mesi per il lavoro che delitto è ?

Già che ci siamo, tanto s'è già capito in passato, io sono uno che ha scelto di farla pagare a sua moglie, ma che sta  pagando tutti i giorni quella scelta.


----------



## spleen (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La scala Santa in ginocchio?


 Magari bastasse andare in pellegrinaggio. E' una idea tutta mia, mi sono fatto la convinzione che per perdonare davvero è necessario riabracciare e per riabracciare serve riscattarsi ed il riscatto è un percorso da fare insieme e per delle motivazioni profonde.  Pensi che sia un concetto semplicistico? Guarda che non mi riferisco mica a 10 avemarie e tre paternoster.... L' Espiazione nella cultura di un tempo era tenuta in grande considerazione oggigiorno muove al sorriso. Una volta si "pagava" e si rifletteva, oggi si pretende il perdono gratis e senza sforzo, si chiede agli altri di dimenticare senza offrire nulla in cambio. Ci aprirò un 3d quando avrò tempo e sarò fuori dai casini ...


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E se anche volesse farla pagare a lei ?
> 
> Ma potrà mai lei soffrire come franco ha sofferto, o come hanno sofferto tutti coloro che hanno subito un menage a tre per mesi, io compreso ?
> 
> ...


Perché dici che stai pagando quella scelta?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vivo da più di un anno da solo. Chiunque dei traditi qui dentro potrebbe confermarti che basta una cosa delle due che ho appena scritto (é sono le prime che mi sono venute in mente) per farti saltare il cuore in gola.


Sembrava parlassi al presente.


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritta  la mia storia perché é identica a tutte quelle scritte da altri sfortunati come noi. Ovviamente con dele piccole varianti. Il matrimonio dopo un tradimento è sempre irrecuperabile (meglio scrivere quasi sempre altrimenti qualcuno si potrebbe offendere ) per tutte le ragioni che ho scritto in questi mesi.


Il matrimonio era irrecuperabile per te, per tutte le ragioni che hai scritto, e da tradita non posso che capire la tua scelta. Ma le storie non sono tutte uguali. La tua non lo è, tua moglie non è una delle tante e tu non sei uno dei tanti... 
E' il tuo matrimonio, è la tua coppia. Un qualcosa di completamente diverso da ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E se anche volesse farla pagare a lei ?
> 
> Ma potrà mai lei soffrire come franco ha sofferto, o come hanno sofferto tutti coloro che hanno subito un menage a tre per mesi, io compreso ?
> 
> ...


credi di aver fatto la scelta giusta, considerato che affermi di pagare ancora per ciò che hai deciso?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E se anche volesse farla pagare a lei ?
> 
> Ma potrà mai lei soffrire come franco ha sofferto, o come hanno sofferto tutti coloro che hanno subito un menage a tre per mesi, io compreso ?
> 
> ...


Per me la modalità vendicativa non funziona.
Non funziona e tu ne sei una prova perché dopo moltissimi anni sei ancora dominato dal desiderio di farla pagare. Tra l'altro senza una ragionevole proporzione tra offesa e pena. Tu hai deciso un "fine pena: mai" per una storia di tre mesi.
Ma quello che è ancora peggio è che hai privato te stesso di un'altra possibilità di vita perché hai sequestrato i tuoi sentimenti in quella vendetta.
Liberati!
Tanto il tuo disprezzo non la fa soffrire quanto soffri ancora tu.
Non auguro certo a nessuno e figuriamoci a Francoff di percorrere la stessa strada.
Il fatto che sia via per lavoro per lunghi periodi non è una colpa, ma fa capire chiaramente che non dovrebbe rinunciare a nessuna quotidianità con i figli perché già non l'ha.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari bastasse andare in pellegrinaggio. E' una idea tutta mia, mi sono fatto la convinzione che per perdonare davvero è necessario riabracciare e per riabracciare serve riscattarsi ed il riscatto è un percorso da fare insieme e per delle motivazioni profonde.  Pensi che sia un concetto semplicistico? Guarda che non mi riferisco mica a 10 avemarie e tre paternoster.... L' Espiazione nella cultura di un tempo era tenuta in grande considerazione oggigiorno muove al sorriso. Una volta si "pagava" e si rifletteva, oggi si pretende il perdono gratis e senza sforzo, si chiede agli altri di dimenticare senza offrire nulla in cambio. Ci aprirò un 3d quando avrò tempo e sarò fuori dai casini ...


È quello che dicevo anch'io in maniera laica.
L'idea di punizione l'hanno superata anche tanti giudici che lavorano per una giustizia riparativa che dia la pace alle vittime.


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giustizia_riparativa


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la modalità vendicativa non funziona.
> Non funziona e tu ne sei una prova perché dopo moltissimi anni sei ancora dominato dal desiderio di farla pagare. Tra l'altro senza una ragionevole proporzione tra offesa e pena. Tu hai deciso un "fine pena: mai" per una storia di tre mesi.
> Ma quello che è ancora peggio è che hai privato te stesso di un'altra possibilità di vita perché hai sequestrato i tuoi sentimenti in quella vendetta.
> Liberati!
> ...


----------



## Mat78 (6 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il matrimonio era irrecuperabile per te, per tutte le ragioni che hai scritto, e da tradita non posso che capire la tua scelta. Ma le storie non sono tutte uguali. La tua non lo è, tua moglie non è una delle tante e tu non sei uno dei tanti...
> E' il tuo matrimonio, è la tua coppia. Un qualcosa di completamente diverso da ogni altra cosa.


Certamente è stata una mia scelta. Non ho mai detto che sia sempre così.


----------



## iosolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certamente è stata una mia scelta. Non ho mai detto che sia sempre così.


  Quello che volevo dire e che non è giusto che sminuisci così la tua di storia, che in qualche modo purtroppo è comunque collegata anche a quella di tua moglie.


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la modalità vendicativa non funziona.
> Non funziona e tu ne sei una prova perché dopo moltissimi anni sei ancora dominato dal desiderio di farla pagare. Tra l'altro senza una ragionevole proporzione tra offesa e pena. Tu hai deciso un "fine pena: mai" per una storia di tre mesi.
> Ma quello che è ancora peggio è che hai privato te stesso di un'altra possibilità di vita perché hai sequestrato i tuoi sentimenti in quella vendetta.
> Liberati!
> ...


Perchè tre mesi sono pochi ? Comunque fù una storia di un anno e quando lei era con me per riprovare a ricostruire continuava ancora a frequentare l'altro.
E comunque non l'ho mai disprezzata, non dimentoc che mi ha dato tre figli.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la modalità vendicativa non funziona.
> Non funziona e tu ne sei una prova perché dopo moltissimi anni sei ancora dominato dal desiderio di farla pagare.


È in meccanismo su cui ci ho ragionato bene, questo

E su me stesso

È lo stesso meccanismo x cui a chi ti ha fatto male lo percuoti, e quando è a terra continui a percuoterlo.

E più è vinto e immobile a terra più ti viene da percuoterlo

Poi.. è finita. Hai "ucciso"

E scopri che hai ancora tutta la rabbia addosso.

E non hai altro che sedimentato dentro di te un qualcosa con cui non potrai non convivere, che a quel punto levarti da dosso è praticamente impossibile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> già per lavoro mi tocca stare lontano da loro per qualche mese all' anno....figuriamoci se per una troia rinuncio a loro anche il resto del tempo....comunque siamo genitori e mi pare , guardandoci da fuori, 2 buoni genitori ...anche ora....nonostante le teorie di cielo


Sicuro che sia una buona cosa definire la madre dei tuoi figli una troia?
Poi per cosa? Per essersi innamorata di un altro?
Rifletti sul mio punto di vista invece di contrattaccare. Non ti è utile.
Ti visualizzo come un piccolo drago australiano, una lucertola  che vuole apparire un drago.
Ti erigi sul tuo orgoglio  per non mostrare il dolore.
Rilassati che qui nemici non ce ne sono e io meno che meno.


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credi di aver fatto la scelta giusta, considerato che affermi di pagare ancora per ciò che hai deciso?


Non avrei potuto fare una scelta diversa, la scelta era obbligata.

Nella fase della ricostruzione post scoperta, quando mi giurava amore eterno e pentimento, come nelle canzonette,

continuava a vedere l'altro.

Tu che avresti fatto ?

Ho dovuto scegliere e quindi pago quella scelta.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E se anche volesse farla pagare a lei ?
> 
> Ma potrà mai lei soffrire come franco ha sofferto, o come hanno sofferto tutti coloro che hanno subito un menage a tre per mesi, io compreso ?
> 
> ...


Leroluni se spieghi questa cosa credo sia interessante

 a tutt'oggi sei ancora "assetato" di giustizia, o vendetta diciamo?

È così?

Come dire: non sembra mai abbastanza questa riscossa?


----------



## Fairman (6 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leroluni se spieghi questa cosa credo sia interessante
> 
> a tutt'oggi sei ancora "assetato" di giustizia, o vendetta diciamo?
> 
> ...



Si è così.
Non c'è merito ne gloria in quello che dico, non è orgoglio maschile ferito, non è sete di vendetta.

Un giorno una persona che non voglio citare perchè il contesto è diverso disse " I have a dream", io oggi devo dire 
I had a dream


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si è così.
> Non c'è merito ne gloria in quello che dico, non è orgoglio maschile ferito, non è sete di vendetta.
> 
> Un giorno una persona che non voglio citare perchè il contesto è diverso disse " I have a dream", io oggi devo dire
> I had a dream


Grazie.

Ma guarda che la tua testimonianza è importante..

È vita vera


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicuro che sia una buona cosa definire la madre dei tuoi figli una troia?
> Poi per cosa? *Per essersi innamorata di un altro*?
> Rifletti sul mio punto di vista invece di contrattaccare. Non ti è utile.
> Ti visualizzo come un piccolo drago australiano, una lucertola  che vuole apparire un drago.
> ...


innamorata? della situazione...della trasgressione....della chimica e del sesso con lui.....se fosse stata " veramente" innamorata se ne sarebbe andata....se invece si sta sacrificando....cavoli suoi... io ora sono sereno, puoi non crederci, ma esco mi diverto seguo i miei figli assieme a lei....pianifico le mie cose senza preoccuparmi di lei ... anche lavorativamente parlando non mi faccio molti problemi per una assenza in più...cosa che prima mi pesava perché lei contraria....mi pesa ancora la mancanza dei figli ma loro vanno a scuola hanno i loro amici ...se sto via una settimana e sanno che torno non è che ne soffrano.. Io non la obbligo a nulla, sono specchiato....se non le va bene liberissima di parlarmene...non è in espiazione assolutamente...ad esempio sono io che insistetti che tornasse ad uscire il giovedì....ha ripreso a farlo e non ne abbiamo più parlato....è giusto che abbia i suoi spazi


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non avrei potuto fare una scelta diversa, la scelta era obbligata.
> 
> Nella fase della ricostruzione post scoperta, quando mi giurava amore eterno e pentimento, come nelle canzonette,
> 
> ...


hai scelto perché non si poteva fare altrimenti. Non si poteva ricostruire se mancava la volontà dell'altra parte.
Però non puoi ancora pensare di pagare per quella scelta, il tuo sogno si è infranto. Ma rimurginare ancora rabbia per quello che è accaduto dopo anni non lo trovo "normale". Ti stai imponendo tutta questa sofferenza. Non hai lasciato andare come dovrebbe essere naturale. Ci sta ricordarsi e dispiacersi. Ma tutto questo rancore no.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> innamorata? della situazione...della trasgressione....della chimica e del sesso con lui.....se fosse stata " veramente" innamorata se ne sarebbe andata....se invece si sta sacrificando....cavoli suoi... io ora sono sereno, puoi non crederci, ma esco mi diverto seguo i miei figli assieme a lei....pianifico le mie cose senza preoccuparmi di lei ... anche lavorativamente parlando non mi faccio molti problemi per una assenza in più...cosa che prima mi pesava perché lei contraria....mi pesa ancora la mancanza dei figli ma loro vanno a scuola hanno i loro amici ...se sto via una settimana e sanno che torno non è che ne soffrano.. Io non la obbligo a nulla, sono specchiato....se non le va bene liberissima di parlarmene...non è in espiazione assolutamente...ad esempio sono io che insistetti che tornasse ad uscire il giovedì....ha ripreso a farlo e non ne abbiamo più parlato....è giusto che abbia i suoi spazi


Cosa vuol dire veramente innamorata?
Mi pare che tu voglia dare una dimensione di sordido per tenerla lontana.

Può essere che semplicemente il tuo sentire sia totalmente diverso dal mio. Ma se non lo percepisco forzato solo io, quanto meno poniti il dubbio di non spiegarti bene.


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire veramente innamorata?
> Mi pare che tu voglia dare una dimensione di sordido per tenerla lontana.
> 
> Può essere che semplicemente il tuo sentire sia totalmente diverso dal mio. Ma se non lo percepisco forzato solo io, quanto meno poniti il dubbio di non spiegarti bene.


Innamorata non delle cose che ho elencato . Innamorata di lui sentire che lui è più importante di tutto non potere fare a meno di lui ... ma scusa tu non hai mai provato questi sentimenti ? Se è qui e non con lui probabilmente qui c è' qualcosa di più importante ... se sono io vuol dire che era una scopata,  se e' la famiglia a me non va bene .. lei non è più mia e per quale motivo dovrei penare per una che non è mia. Per me lei è sua


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la modalità vendicativa non funziona.
> Non funziona e tu ne sei una prova perché dopo moltissimi anni sei ancora dominato dal desiderio di farla pagare. Tra l'altro senza una ragionevole proporzione tra offesa e pena. Tu hai deciso un "fine pena: mai" per una storia di tre mesi.
> Ma quello che è ancora peggio è che hai privato te stesso di un'altra possibilità di vita perché hai sequestrato i tuoi sentimenti in quella vendetta.
> Liberati!
> ...


Come se ti avessi dato verde.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Innamorata non delle cose che ho elencato . Innamorata di lui sentire che lui è più importante di tutto non potere fare a meno di lui ... ma scusa tu non hai mai provato questi sentimenti ? Se è qui e non con lui probabilmente qui c è' qualcosa di più importante ... se sono io vuol dire che era una scopata,  se e' la famiglia a me non va bene .. lei non è più mia e per quale motivo dovrei penare per una che non è mia. Per me lei è sua


E certo che lei è sua! Di chi se no?

Comunque sei molto molto confuso.
Stai andando da un terapeuta?


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo che lei è sua! Di chi se no?
> 
> Comunque sei molto molto confuso.
> Stai andando da un terapeuta?


Perché ? Riferito alla prima domanda


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché ? Riferito alla prima domanda


Io sono mia.
Tu?
Qualcuno può decidere per te e per l'uso del tuo corpo?

Io credo che essere molto confusi sia normale. Del resto se non fossi stato confuso non saresti approdato qui.
In realtà non sapevi dove sbattere la testa. Non è che chi è qui non lo capisca.
Però un aiuto bisogna anche accettarlo.


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono mia.
> Tu?
> Qualcuno può decidere per te e per l'uso del tuo corpo?
> 
> ...


Sua di lui . Ha tradito me con lui e nn viceversa . Lui L ha lasciato ... e' stata più leale con lui che con me . Tutto qui. Un altro post hai scritto sordido : lo è .


----------



## insane (6 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Nella fase della ricostruzione post scoperta, quando mi giurava amore eterno e pentimento, come nelle canzonette,
> 
> continuava a vedere l'altro.


Minchia che stronza da competizione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sua di lui . Ha tradito me con lui e nn viceversa . Lui L ha lasciato ... e' stata più leale con lui che con me . Tutto qui


Guarda che tu sei su un piano di rivalità, comprensibile per il carattere orgoglioso, ma è un piano proprio controproducente e che non ti consente di vedere cosa vuoi davvero.


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che tu sei su un piano di rivalità, comprensibile per il carattere orgoglioso, ma è un piano proprio controproducente e che non ti consente di vedere cosa vuoi davvero.


Rivalità ? Gliela lascio che vada da lui che vivono alla luce del sole nella quotidianità  il grande amore la passione irrefrenabile . Con lei sono sincero non faccio il maritino innamorato che va tutto bene


----------



## zagor (6 Giugno 2017)

la decisione giusta si prende nei 10 minuti successivi alla scoperta. Il cervello elabora e stabilisce se un recupero è possibile oppure no. La risposta è quasi sempre no. Poi subentra il calcolo, il ragionamento sulle ipotetiche conseguenze, la perdita dei figli, della casa e di tutta la vita precedente. A quel punto scatta la compensazione, o la mediazione, la ricerca del male minore, la consapevolezza di agire (a volte) in una situazione di vantaggio psicologico, cosa che potrebbe facilitare la convivenza. Che potrebbe addolcire l'amarezza che pervade il tradito. Ma attenzione.....non stiamo più parlando di decisione più giusta per se stessi, ma solo più conveniente. Sono due cose spesso diverse. Sono compromessi.


----------



## twinpeaks (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Rivalità ? Gliela lascio che vada da lui che vivono alla luce del sole nella quotidianità  il grande amore la passione irrefrenabile . Con lei sono sincero non faccio il maritino innamorato che va tutto bene


E' difficile vivere a lungo con tanta amarezza. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Divì (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, sei tu.
> Sei tu perché tu non stai dove vorresti stare.
> Se così stanno le cose.
> *Ho l'idea che la tua storia con l'affascinante signora marocchina tu l'abbia usata per creare distanza a metterti in freezer sentimenti ed emozioni, ma quello che sta in freezer sei tu*.
> ...



Quoto il neretto

Leggi la storia di [MENTION=4989]eagle[/MENTION], [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Rivalità ? Gliela lascio che vada da lui che vivono alla luce del sole nella quotidianità  il grande amore la passione irrefrenabile . Con lei sono sincero non faccio il maritino innamorato che va tutto bene


Nooo non ti senti in competizione nooo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Rivalità ? Gliela lascio che vada da lui che vivono alla luce del sole nella quotidianità  il grande amore la passione irrefrenabile . Con lei sono sincero non faccio il maritino innamorato che va tutto bene


Ma ti pare che io mi senta in competizione con quella Troia cessa dell'amante di mio marito? Nana isterica?!
Ma non è degna di allacciarmi le scarpe. Ah ah se la tenga, gli sta proprio bene. Sono degni l'uno dell'altra! 


Sai cosa me sai me ne frega a me :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> la decisione giusta si prende nei 10 minuti successivi alla scoperta. .


:rotfl: :rotfl: auguri!! :rotfl: :rotfl:

C'è chi dopo 20 anni ancora se li porta sul groppone i pesi Delle scelte di quei 10 minuti :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io mi senta in competizione con quella Troia cessa dell'amante di mio marito? Nana isterica?!
> Ma non è degna di allacciarmi le scarpe. Ah ah se la tenga, gli sta proprio bene. Sono degni l'uno dell'altra!
> 
> 
> Sai cosa me sai me ne frega a me :carneval:


Lui dove è ora ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lui dove è ora ?


Boh.
Non me ne frega niente.


----------



## francoff (6 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh.
> Non me ne frega niente.


Allora tutto ok


----------



## Carola (6 Giugno 2017)

Io capisco la rabbia di Franco 

Però per stare così secondo me meglio prendere il coraggio a due mani e allontanarsi 
Magari solo come periodo
C'è troppa rabbia astio competizione in te che ripeto e 'umana 

Facendo così rovinerete tutto è finira' comunque non appena verrà meno il ruolo di coppia genitoriale 

Che senso ha ?

Sulle assenza tue X lavoro non mi pronuncio ma qui è stato causa di molti diverbi , quasi sempre i motivi di litigio era nella sua assenza totale quindi terreno difficile X me da valutare 
Lo so lavoro stupendio ma non è facile per chi resta ...


Detto ciò ho passato tre gg con amici 
Non sono andata a Cardiff ho avuto paura con Manchester boh mi sono detta spendere tanto X cosa ( in effetti Juve penosa secondo tempo )

il mio compagno i ns figli tutto insieme in una casa  di campagna di amici cari 
C erano così tante coppie alcune che potrei definire infelici amiche sole e poco sesso poche attenzioni o amiche che il sesso è un peso e solite lamentele che mi sono sentita quasi sollevata di essere lì con l uomo che amo e mi sono chiesta perche tanti troppi si riducano così

Io con mio ex marito litigavo ma avevo voglia di stare con lui mi mancava il sesso l abbraccio
Io qnd stavo con lui tranne la fine ero felice mi mancava X la distanza !
Ho visto dinamiche che adesso so non devo ripetere perché sono l inizio della fine 
Non è stato un week come gli altri in cui siamo senza figli  quindi liberi di stare a letto ore giocare cenare qnd ci pare 
In più 4 figli ( esigenze varie ) anche se i ns due piccoli sono coetanei e indivisibili però è stato bello dolce 
Lui è piaciuto a tutti si sa far voler bene i ragazzi erano sereni 

Perché ad un certo punto qualcosa nei matrimoni scoppia ?
Una volta si reggeva di più ?

Comunque sia spero e vedo che certi errori non lo ripeto ma vero snche che ho vicino a me una persona attenta e ognuno di noi si porta appresso una sorta di fallimento da cui Probabilm abbiamo imparato qualcosa 

Notte 
In bocca al lupo franco di cuore


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Conosci qualche tradito che non ami ancora sua moglie o suo marito anche dopo la scoperta? Il matrimonio è fondato non solo dalla fiducia ma anche dal donare la propria vita all'altra persona. Tu lo faresti con chi ti ha accoltellato e strappato il cuore? Riusciresti a donargli nuovente tutto te stesso? Magari si,ma indosseresti una maschera come il buon Pirandello ci ha insegnato per far andare una macchina che non funziona più al 100%. É vivresti  bene? Qui dentro molti ci riprovano, ma senti cosa scrivono? Sono demoralizzati, sfiduciati e cercano di portare avanti il loro matrimonta faticosamente. É vivere questo?


Il problema non è quasi mai il tradimento.
Spesso è solo un sintomo di un distacco del quale al momento della scoperta della relazione extraconiugale noi non siamo ancora in grado di capacitarci, ma che emerge dopo, quando le giustificazioni sono finite, quando lo stato di straordinarietà è terminato, quando ci si ritrova a fare i conti con quello che resta, con quello che si può condividere ancora.
Se chi è tradito ama ancora, e non è cosa infrequente, potrà trovarsi al cospetto di sentimenti che avranno svelato la loro pochezza e non sapranno celarsi. 
Ci basterà l'affetto? Il volersi bene?
Il limitato desiderio? La consapevolezza di un fuoco inaridito?
Io sono convinto che a nessuno possano bastare ma che esista una bilancia che volta per volta usiamo per fare le nostre scelte.
Non è infrequente che chi è tradito prima o poi si allontani. A volte tradendo a sua volta, andando a cercare altrove ciò che si palesa nella sua assenza nel quotidiano, o separandosi quando scopre di essere amato.
Finalmente.
Perché se c'è un tempo per amare, prims o poi si sente il bisogno anche solo di essere amati, o di credere di esserlo.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Conosci qualche tradito che non ami ancora sua moglie o suo marito anche dopo la scoperta? Il matrimonio è fondato non solo dalla fiducia ma anche dal donare la propria vita all'altra persona. Tu lo faresti con chi ti ha accoltellato e strappato il cuore? Riusciresti a donargli nuovente tutto te stesso? Magari si,ma indosseresti una maschera come il buon Pirandello ci ha insegnato per far andare una macchina che non funziona più al 100%. É vivresti  bene? Qui dentro molti ci riprovano, ma senti cosa scrivono? Sono demoralizzati, sfiduciati e cercano di portare avanti il loro matrimonta faticosamente. É vivere questo?


Il problema non è quasi mai il tradimento.
Spesso è solo un sintomo di un distacco del quale al momento della scoperta della relazione extraconiugale noi non siamo ancora in grado di capacitarci, ma che emerge dopo, quando le giustificazioni sono finite, quando lo stato di straordinarietà è terminato, quando ci si ritrova a fare i conti con quello che resta, con quello che si può condividere ancora.
Se chi è tradito ama ancora, e non è cosa infrequente, potrà trovarsi al cospetto di sentimenti che avranno svelato la loro pochezza e non sapranno celarsi. 
Ci basterà l'affetto? Il volersi bene?
Il limitato desiderio? La consapevolezza di un fuoco inaridito?
Io sono convinto che a nessuno possano bastare per sempre ma che esista una bilancia che giorno per giorno usiamo per fare le nostre scelte.
Non è infrequente che chi è tradito prima o poi si allontani. A volte tradendo a sua volta, andando a cercare altrove ciò che si palesa nella sua assenza nel quotidiano, o separandosi quando scopre di essere amato da qualcun altro.
Finalmente.
Perché se c'è un tempo per amare, prima o poi si sente il bisogno anche solo di essere amati, o di credere di esserlo.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> certo che sei forte! le si è fatta una vita parallela per mesi ed io perché ho alzato un muro ,per capire per proteggermi, sono responsabile della fine del matrimonio? Non pensi che anche io abbia bisogno di tempo? lei  ha impiegato 10 mesi di scopate e menzogne ....poi ha smesso perché ha capito che probabilmente scoperta....almeno altrettanto tempo io non necessito per riprendermi? tempo per guardarla, guardarmi e farmi anche i caxxi miei.. se lei ha fretta che lo dica..ne prenderò atto..io non sono in debito con lei...se per lei la situazione è insopportabile....l altro è sempre là...


Corretto.
Direi anche che dieci mesi son anche pochi per superare un tradimento.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari bastasse andare in pellegrinaggio. E' una idea tutta mia, mi sono fatto la convinzione che per perdonare davvero è necessario riabracciare e per riabracciare serve riscattarsi ed il riscatto è un percorso da fare insieme e per delle motivazioni profonde.  Pensi che sia un concetto semplicistico? Guarda che non mi riferisco mica a 10 avemarie e tre paternoster.... L' Espiazione nella cultura di un tempo era tenuta in grande considerazione oggigiorno muove al sorriso. Una volta si "pagava" e si rifletteva, oggi si pretende il perdono gratis e senza sforzo, si chiede agli altri di dimenticare senza offrire nulla in cambio. Ci aprirò un 3d quando avrò tempo e sarò fuori dai casini ...


Argomento interessante.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> la decisione giusta si prende nei 10 minuti successivi alla scoperta. Il cervello elabora e stabilisce se un recupero è possibile oppure no. La risposta è quasi sempre no. Poi subentra il calcolo, il ragionamento sulle ipotetiche conseguenze, la perdita dei figli, della casa e di tutta la vita precedente. A quel punto scatta la compensazione, o la mediazione, la ricerca del male minore, la consapevolezza di agire (a volte) in una situazione di vantaggio psicologico, cosa che potrebbe facilitare la convivenza. Che potrebbe addolcire l'amarezza che pervade il tradito. Ma attenzione.....non stiamo più parlando di decisione più giusta per se stessi, ma solo più conveniente. Sono due cose spesso diverse. Sono compromessi.


Sì.


----------



## Carola (7 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Corretto.
> Direi anche che dieci mesi son anche pochi per superare un tradimento.


Concordo


----------



## trilobita (7 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere.


No,davvero,Bru,ho riletto la storia di Eagle,ma,tranne che come Francoff si siano dati una ulteriore chance,per il resto vi sono solo delle somiglianze,ma le prerogative delle due mogli,almeno stando alle dichiarazioni delle stesse,sono diverse.
La moglie di Eagle ha dichiarato apertamente di riprovare solo per i figli,mentre quella di Francoff dice di voler provare per lui,se ho ben capito.
Se poi devo essere sincero,ma l'ho detto anche altre volte,nella riuscita di questi secondi tentativi,resto un po' scettico,proprio per quello che ho letto qui finora...


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Buongiorno Franco, curiosità: tu e tua moglie portate ancora la fede al dito?


----------



## iosolo (7 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> *la decisione giusta si prende nei 10 minuti successivi alla scoperta. Il cervello elabora *e stabilisce se un recupero è possibile oppure no. La risposta è quasi sempre no. Poi subentra il calcolo, il ragionamento sulle ipotetiche conseguenze, la perdita dei figli, della casa e di tutta la vita precedente. A quel punto scatta la compensazione, o la mediazione, la ricerca del male minore, la consapevolezza di agire (a volte) in una situazione di vantaggio psicologico, cosa che potrebbe facilitare la convivenza. Che potrebbe addolcire l'amarezza che pervade il tradito. Ma attenzione....*.non stiamo più parlando di decisione più giusta per se stessi,* ma solo più conveniente. Sono due cose spesso diverse. Sono compromessi.


In dieci minuti non riesci nemmeno a capire chi sei, pensa se riesci a fare una valutazione normale. Il cervello non elabora niente... è puro istinto. Morsa alla stomaco e incapacità di pensare. 
Almeno per me è stato così, quindi non ne farei proprio un discorso generale. 

Io credo che non ci sia uno solo motivo per rimanere, e non si tratta nemmeno di calcolo a tavolino, non è che fai due + due e ti dà la formula segreta. 
C'è paura, confusione, rabbia, dolore, responsabilità, incertezza, amore, condivisione, malinconia, rimpianti... è tutto meno che calcolo. Hai un insieme così vasto di sentimenti che non riesci nemmeno a individuarli tutti e calcolare è l'ultima delle cose che puoi fare. 
Poi ci sono dei giorni e dei momenti in cui è la rabbia che fa da padrona e lo insulti e gli vomiti contro e altre in cui ti chiede perdono e ti sembra di ritrovare la persona che conoscevi...
Non devi fare compromessi con lui/lei ma devi farli con te stesso/a e con tutti quei sentimenti che ti confondono. 

Qual'è la decisione giusta per se stessi?! Se si hanno tutti questi sentimenti confusi come fai a sapere cosa è meglio per te?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,davvero,Bru,ho riletto la storia di Eagle,ma,tranne che come Francoff si siano dati una ulteriore chance,per il resto vi sono solo delle somiglianze,ma le prerogative delle due mogli,almeno stando alle dichiarazioni delle stesse,sono diverse.
> La moglie di Eagle ha dichiarato apertamente di riprovare solo per i figli,mentre quella di Francoff dice di voler provare per lui,se ho ben capito.
> Se poi devo essere sincero,ma l'ho detto anche altre volte,nella riuscita di questi secondi tentativi,resto un po' scettico,proprio per quello che ho letto qui finora...


Era stato detto il contrario, mi pare.


----------



## francoff (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno Franco, curiosità: tu e tua moglie portate ancora la fede al dito?


Si


----------



## trilobita (7 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era stato detto il contrario, mi pare.


Non ho capito,cioè?
Chi ha detto,cosa?


----------



## Frithurik (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buongiorno Franco, curiosità: tu e tua moglie portate ancora la fede al dito?


Cosa cambia, io non l'ho portata mai e sono sposato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema non è quasi mai il tradimento.
> Spesso è solo un sintomo di un distacco del quale al momento della scoperta della relazione extraconiugale noi non siamo ancora in grado di capacitarci, ma che emerge dopo, quando le giustificazioni sono finite, quando lo stato di straordinarietà è terminato, quando ci si ritrova a fare i conti con quello che resta, con quello che si può condividere ancora.
> Se chi è tradito ama ancora, e non è cosa infrequente, potrà trovarsi al cospetto di sentimenti che avranno svelato la loro pochezza e non sapranno celarsi.
> Ci basterà l'affetto? Il volersi bene?
> ...


----------



## zagor (7 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> In dieci minuti non riesci nemmeno a capire chi sei, pensa se riesci a fare una valutazione normale. Il cervello non elabora niente... è puro istinto. Morsa alla stomaco e incapacità di pensare.
> Almeno per me è stato così, quindi non ne farei proprio un discorso generale.
> 
> Io credo che non ci sia uno solo motivo per rimanere, e non si tratta nemmeno di calcolo a tavolino, non è che fai due + due e ti dà la formula segreta.
> ...



Infatti è una decisione che viene dalle viscere, dal profondo di se stessi. Arriva subito dopo che è sbollita la furia omicida, quindi 10 minuti, 1 ora, mezza giornata......
per tutto il resto le variabili in gioco sono troppo diverse tra uomini e donne per poter fare un discorso comune. E' come se per lo stesso reato l'uomo venisse condannato all'ergastolo e la donna a 6 mesi con la condizionale. Ovvio che una volta sbollita la rabbia prendere una decisione scevra da calcoli e ragionamenti più o meno opportuni sia più difficile per l'uomo. Talvolta impossibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Cosa cambia, io non l'ho portata mai e sono sposato.


posso sapere perchè? mio marito non l'ha mai voluta indossare.


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si




Provi a levarla e guardi la reazione di sua moglie.


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Cosa cambia, io non l'ho portata mai e sono sposato.




Nemmeno io porto la fede ed anch'io sono sposato.....ho scritto che era una curiosità. Un mio amico, quando ha scoperto sua moglie, la prima cosa che ha fatto è stata levare la fede dal dito della moglie....e poi le ha detto: "ora puoi fare il cazzo che vuoi!".....non c'è bisogno di spiegare com'è andata a finire.


----------



## iosolo (7 Giugno 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Infatti è una decisione che viene dalle viscere, dal profondo di se stessi. Arriva subito dopo che è sbollita la furia omicida, quindi 10 minuti, 1 ora, mezza giornata......
> per tutto il resto le variabili in gioco sono troppo diverse tra uomini e donne per poter fare un discorso comune. E' come se per lo stesso reato l'uomo venisse condannato all'ergastolo e la donna a 6 mesi con la condizionale. Ovvio che una volta sbollita la rabbia prendere una decisione scevra da calcoli e ragionamenti più o meno opportuni sia più difficile per l'uomo. Talvolta impossibile.


Perchè pensi ci sia questa grande differenza tra uomo e donna?! 
L'uomo ha più o meno da perdere secondo te. 

Io la fede dal giorno della scoperta non l'ho più messa. 
I simboli, i posti, gli oggetti... acquistano importanza proprio per il significato che ci si dà. 
Lui invece la porta.


----------



## Fairman (7 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Perchè pensi ci sia questa grande differenza tra uomo e donna?!
> L'uomo ha più o meno da perdere secondo te.
> 
> Io la fede dal giorno della scoperta non l'ho più messa.
> ...



E' così, gli oggetti restano oggetti, le date solo numeri, conta il valore che noi attribuiamo alle cose e non le cose in sè


----------



## nina (7 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Perchè pensi ci sia questa grande differenza tra uomo e donna?!
> L'uomo ha più o meno da perdere secondo te.
> 
> Io la fede dal giorno della scoperta non l'ho più messa.
> ...


Lei l'aveva rimesso, l'anello, quando siamo tornate al cinema dopo esserci riviste. E lì ho davvero sperato. Volevo chiederle "perché lo porti al dito?" ma mi sono trattenuta.


----------



## Foglia (7 Giugno 2017)

Boh. In generale secondo me si da' spesso troppa importanza a un simbolo. Non è certo indossando o levando un anello che si manifestano le intenzioni più o meno serie di dare corso a un rapporto.


----------



## nina (7 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. In generale secondo me si da' spesso troppa importanza a un simbolo. Non è certo indossando o levando un anello che si manifestano le intenzioni più o meno serie di dare corso a un rapporto.


Sono d'accordo con te in linea generale, però, ad esempio, se dietro a un oggetto c'è una storia particolare e una persona comincia a riesibirlo, uno la domanda se la pone. Certo, non ti ci giochi il tutto per tutto, ma resti quantomeno perplesso.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te in linea generale, però, ad esempio, se dietro a un oggetto c'è una storia particolare e una persona comincia a riesibirlo, uno la domanda se la pone. Certo, non ti ci giochi il tutto per tutto, ma resti quantomeno perplesso.


Mah... 

A me i simboli hanno sempre lasciato freddo e perplesso.

Tutti.. dalle catene agli anelli per finire ai tatuaggi.


Le storie sono dentro di noi. 
Non fuori

Io la fede la porto, ma se una mattina scordo di metterla non è che mi viene il capogiro


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' così, gli oggetti restano oggetti, le date solo numeri, conta il valore che noi attribuiamo alle cose e non le cose in sè



Infatti era proprio quello che intendevo.....se per la moglie di Franco è solo un oggetto non se ne accorgerà, se invece attribuisce qualcosa a quel monile allora la cosa cambia e noterà l'assenza dall'anulare del marito.


----------



## iosolo (7 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. In generale secondo me si da' spesso troppa importanza a un simbolo. Non è certo indossando o levando un anello che si manifestano le intenzioni più o meno serie di dare corso a un rapporto.


Credo che sia umano dare dei significati particolari a dei simboli, ne siamo circondati. 
Non cambiano il rapporto certo ma se una persona gli da importanza, quel gesto o simbolo è il miglior discorso che può fare. 
Se e quando deciderò di rimettere la fede, mio marito avrà bene chiaro cosa voglio dire.


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che sia umano dare dei significati particolari a dei simboli, ne siamo circondati.
> Non cambiano il rapporto certo ma se una persona gli da importanza, quel gesto o simbolo è il miglior discorso che può fare.
> Se e quando deciderò di rimettere la fede, mio marito avrà bene chiaro cosa voglio dire.



Incantevole risposta


----------



## francoff (7 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. In generale secondo me si da' spesso troppa importanza a un simbolo. Non è certo indossando o levando un anello che si manifestano le intenzioni più o meno serie di dare corso a un rapporto.


un simbolo manifesta qualcosa , altrimenti non simbolerebbe nulla. Levarmi la fede proprio ora sarebbe un segnale devastante...proprio per quello che significa la fede e cosa significherebbe farlo proprio ora.  Significato prima di tutto per me e poi per lei..Farlo 3 anni fa avrebbe avuto un significato diverso , un significato pari a zero.


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> un simbolo manifesta qualcosa , altrimenti non simbolerebbe nulla. Levarmi la fede proprio ora sarebbe un segnale devastante...proprio per quello che significa la fede e cosa significherebbe farlo proprio ora.  Significato prima di tutto per me e poi per lei..Farlo 3 anni fa avrebbe avuto un significato diverso , un significato pari a zero.



Credi che tua moglie possa interpretarlo come un "è tutto finito"?


----------



## francoff (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Credi che tua moglie possa interpretarlo come un "è tutto finito"?



non penso , però mi pare inopportuno, visto che per me non è tutto finito


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

La fede nuziale è un simbolo, di impegno. E anche anche un segno di non disponibilità, per quel che può valere, non indossarla è trasmettere al mondo esterno la libertà da ogni vincolo. Chi indossa la fede è impegnato, comunica la sua non disponibilità. La stessa cosa percepisce l'altro nella coppia, la indosso per comunicare che sono sposata/o. Io non ho mai accettato il rifiuto di indossarla da parte di mio marito. Potevamo fare a meno di sposarci se tutto era solo legato al nostro sentire. A simboli  varie ed eventuali. Per me aveva un valore


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La fede nuziale è un simbolo, di impegno. E anche anche un segno di non disponibilità, per quel che può valere, non indossarla è trasmettere al mondo esterno la libertà da ogni vincolo. Chi indossa la fede è impegnato, comunica la sua non disponibilità. La stessa cosa percepisce l'altro nella coppia, la indosso per comunicare che sono sposata/o. Io non ho mai accettato il rifiuto di indossarla da parte di mio marito. Potevamo fare a meno di sposarci se tutto era solo legato al nostro sentire. A simboli  varie ed eventuali. Per me aveva un valore


no no non va bene , anche se non la si porta valeva anche per me il simbolo , nel mio caso dopo molti anni di matrimonio la mia stazza è un po aumentata e quindi anche la mano ne ha risentito per cui l'ho fatta allargare ma forse un po troppo che durante una fase del mio lavoro rimasi impigliato e rischiai una amputazione cosa avvenuta ad un amico di mio padre per cui l'ho tolta , poi la vita è continuata e quello che mi è capitato non aveva importanza perchè l'altra lo sapeva che ero sposato quindi la mia scivolata non centra niente con la fede


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Chi indossa la fede è impegnato, comunica la sua non disponibilità. La


Diciamo che comunica che è sposato... 

Sulla "non disponibilità" io andrei cauto.. 

Uno che conoscevo se la metteva apposta, Perché diceva che beccava di più ..


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La fede nuziale è un simbolo, di impegno. E anche anche un segno di non disponibilità, per quel che può valere, non indossarla è trasmettere al mondo esterno la libertà da ogni vincolo. Chi indossa la fede è impegnato, comunica la sua non disponibilità. La stessa cosa percepisce l'altro nella coppia, la indosso per comunicare che sono sposata/o. Io non ho mai accettato il rifiuto di indossarla da parte di mio marito. Potevamo fare a meno di sposarci se tutto era solo legato al nostro sentire. A simboli  varie ed eventuali. Per me aveva un valore



Come darti torto? Proprio perchè quel monile ha un valore intrinseco in una coppia non andrebbe tolto dal dito, ma vedo, hai me, che per la moglie di Franco, evidentemente non era così....quindi, che senso ha farglielo ancora portare al dito? A me pare che per franco sia come la fascia nera al braccio....un simbolo di lutto. Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.


----------



## francoff (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Come darti torto? Proprio perchè quel monile ha un valore intrinseco in una coppia non andrebbe tolto dal dito, ma vedo, hai me, che per la moglie di Franco, evidentemente non era così....quindi, che senso ha farglielo ancora portare al dito? A me pare che per franco sia come la fascia nera al braccio....un simbolo di lutto. Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.


Stai farneticando


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.


O magari faranno un po' come gli pare e piace..
Che ne pensi?

Io tutta questa necessità di dare indicazioni pratiche a terzi, su cosa uno deve o dovrebbe o non dovrebbe fare,non la capisco proprio.

La necessità di aggiustare la vita degli altri per conformarla al nostro gusto ...

Un argomento che mi ha sempre affascinato, nella sua imperscrutabilita'


----------



## nina (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Come darti torto? Proprio perchè quel monile ha un valore intrinseco in una coppia non andrebbe tolto dal dito, ma vedo, hai me, che per la moglie di Franco, evidentemente non era così....quindi, che senso ha farglielo ancora portare al dito? A me pare che per franco sia come la fascia nera al braccio....un simbolo di lutto. Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.


Ma saranno anche cavoli di Franco, tipo...?


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Stai farneticando



Possibile....


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O magari faranno un po' come gli pare e piace..
> Che ne pensi?
> 
> Io tutta questa necessità di dare indicazioni pratiche a terzi, su cosa uno deve o dovrebbe o non dovrebbe fare,non la capisco proprio.
> ...



Mi pare che la stiate prendendo un po maluccio...non indico a nessuno la via per risolvere i propri problemi, ne cerco di "aggiustare le proprie vite". Era la risposta a Ginevra ed io mi sarei comportato in quel, modo proprio perchè la fede per me ha un valore assoluto. Nina, Franco fa un po come gli pare....di certo non vuole consigli ne da te e tanto meno da me!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mi pare che la stiate prendendo un po maluccio...non indico a nessuno la via per risolvere i propri problemi, ne cerco di "aggiustare le proprie vite". Era la risposta a Ginevra ed io mi sarei comportato in quel, modo proprio perchè la fede per me ha un valore assoluto. Nina, Franco fa un po come gli pare....di certo non vuole consigli ne da te e tanto meno da me!


Mah.. io ho preso quello che hai scritto, te lo riporto:

Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.


Io credo invece che uno "dovrebbe" fare come più desidera, toglierla, tenerla, toglierla la notte, tenerla a giorni alterni, toglierla davanti alla moglie, tenerla quando la moglie non c'è...

E se gli va, può spiegare perché la tiene o la toglie

fatto salvo che come egli sceglie x se, va rispettato.

Ma vale x tutti eh?.. mica solo x qualcuno.

Questo intendevo


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. io ho preso quello che hai scritto, te lo riporto:
> 
> Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.
> 
> ...



E' chiaro come il sole che fa quello che più si sente....continuo a scriverti, che la mia era la risposta a Ginevra, Sul valore della fede nuziale. Avrò sbagliato io a mettere un "dovrebbe" di troppo ma era in buona fede. Il Sig. Franco fa e farà come più gli aggrada.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> no no non va bene , anche se non la si porta valeva anche per me il simbolo , nel mio caso dopo molti anni di matrimonio la mia stazza è un po aumentata e quindi anche la mano ne ha risentito per cui l'ho fatta allargare ma forse un po troppo che durante una fase del mio lavoro rimasi impigliato e rischiai una amputazione cosa avvenuta ad un amico di mio padre per cui l'ho tolta , poi la vita è continuata e quello che mi è capitato non aveva importanza perchè l'altra lo sapeva che ero sposato quindi la mia scivolata non centra niente con la fede


 sino d'accordissimo non indossarla se può essere pericolosa per il tuo lavoro, ci mancherebbe. Però dopo la rimetti. Ma se uno fa l'impiegato la fede dove si dovrebbe impigluare nel tappino della biro?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che comunica che è sposato...
> 
> Sulla "non disponibilità" io andrei cauto..
> 
> Uno che conoscevo se la metteva apposta, Perché diceva che beccava di più ..


intanto comunichi, poi la tua volontà è una cosa, creare l'inganno un'altra.

Sai invece quanti si fanno passare per single o separati con la scusa di non indossare il famoso anello?

La fede nuziale è un'allerta, poi ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni.


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sino d'accordissimo non indossarla se può essere pericolosa per il tuo lavoro, ci mancherebbe. Però dopo la rimetti. Ma se uno fa l'impiegato la fede dove si dovrebbe impigluare nel tappino della biro?



Pare a qualcuno faccia schifo questa linea di pensiero.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Come darti torto? Proprio perchè quel monile ha un valore intrinseco in una coppia non andrebbe tolto dal dito, ma vedo, hai me, che per la moglie di Franco, evidentemente non era così....quindi, che senso ha farglielo ancora portare al dito? A me pare che per franco sia come la fascia nera al braccio....un simbolo di lutto. Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.


se non la tolgono è perché credono che ci sia qualcosa per la quale vale la pena di portarla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pare a qualcuno faccia schifo questa linea di pensiero.....


cioè, scusa non ho capito


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non la tolgono è perché credono che ci sia qualcosa per la quale vale la pena di portarla.




Vorrei rispondere ma rischierei d'essere frainteso, mi limito ad un abbraccio virtuale amichevole.


----------



## Outdider (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cioè, scusa non ho capito[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te, ma a qualcuno fa ribrezzo pensare d'essere schiavo di un anello.


----------



## Frithurik (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> posso sapere perchè? mio marito non l'ha mai voluta indossare.


L'ho portata i primi anni di matrimonio, poi mi ricordo che persi qualche chilo e mi scivolava via,  l'ho tolta, e da allora non l'ho piu' messa, si e' un simbolo , un simbolo di fedelta' verso l'altro, ma e un oggetto un pezzo d'oro, che per me non ha valore, se io amo la mia/o partner la fede c'e l'ho nel cuore.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto comunichi, poi la tua volontà è una cosa, creare l'inganno un'altra.
> 
> Sai invece quanti si fanno passare per single o separati con la scusa di non indossare il famoso anello?
> 
> La fede nuziale è un'allerta, poi ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni.


Ha voglia :carneval:

Il deposito degli anelli di fidanzamento nella cassetta di sicurezza all'arrivo in hotel quando si andava alla settimana bianca coi miei amici, era quasi un rito :carneval:

Io ero l'unico che lo teneva,.. se qualcosa fosse eventualmente accaduto... Doveva succedere senza che dessi segnali fuorvianti  :carneval:


----------



## insane (7 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> se io amo la mia/o partner la fede c'e l'ho nel cuore.


Quoto, mai messa neanche io


----------



## Foglia (7 Giugno 2017)

Io mai tenuta di notte, e per giunta di giorno la tenevo ma mi ha sempre dato fastidio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. io ho preso quello che hai scritto, te lo riporto:
> 
> Dovrebbero toglierla entrambe e rimetterla quando inizieranno a camminare nuovamente insieme.
> 
> ...


Quando fai il pignoletto dalla imperscrutabilità sei pesantino...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non la tolgono è perché credono che ci sia qualcosa per la quale vale la pena di portarla.


Io ho smesso di portarla durante la seconda gravidanza. 
Lui l'ha sempre portata finché gli ho detto che se non se la fosse tolta gli avrei staccato l'anulare con un morso. Ce l'ho ancora in un cassetto.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando fai il pignoletto dalla imperscrutabilità sei pesantino...


Lo so, lo so..
Dì pure pesantone...

Però so anche che in certi ambiti posso offrire leggerezza.

Nessuno è perfetto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so..
> Dì pure pesantone...
> 
> Però so anche che in certi ambiti posso offrire leggerezza.
> ...


A parte ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2017)

Dirò qualcosa di assurdo ma porto la fede e non ho mai pensato di togliermela. Non la tolgo mai notte giorno. 
Mio marito l'ha sempre portata anche se ammetto che avrei fatto fatica ad accettare il contrario


----------



## francoff (7 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di portarla durante la seconda gravidanza.
> Lui l'ha sempre portata finché gli ho detto che se non se la fosse tolta gli avrei staccato l'anulare con un morso. Ce l'ho ancora in un cassetto.


L anulare o la fede ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L anulare o la fede ?


Vedo che inizi a conoscerla e il dubbio t'e venuto ahahah


----------



## francoff (7 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedo che inizi a conoscerla e il dubbio t'e venuto ahahah


Guarda sarei propenso per L anulare ... spero di sbagliare


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L anulare o la fede ?


L'anulare  sono tenera :angelo:


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho smesso di portarla durante la seconda gravidanza.
> Lui l'ha sempre portata finché gli ho detto che se non se la fosse tolta gli *avrei staccato l'anulare con un morso. Ce l'ho ancora in un cassetto*.


Tassidermizzato?


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2017)

Non ho mai sopportato gli anelli.
La fede (quella d'oro) ho rischiato di perderla in aereo nel viaggio di nozze, quando me la sono tolta e mi è caduta.
Tornato ho gettato la spugna e la fede è rimasta a casa. 
Credo sia da qualche parte insieme ai gioielli (sempre d'oro) di mia moglie.
Capita ogni tanto che qualche donna mi chieda perché non la porto.
Sono più loro a farci caso.
Io più che al simbolo ho sempre dato valore all'impegno.


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai sopportato gli anelli.
> La fede (quella d'oro) ho rischiato di perderla in aereo nel viaggio di nozze, quando me la sono tolta e mi è caduta.
> Tornato ho gettato la spugna e la fede è rimasta a casa.
> Credo sia da qualche parte insieme ai gioielli (sempre d'oro) di mia moglie.
> ...


Pensa che non avevo notato ..

Tendo a non farci caso. A volte se studio qualcuno è semplicemente un elemento tra tanti...

Sarà perché la mia relazione non è istituzionalizzata e non ho mai avuto particolare interesse che lo fosse, né di fronte alla chiesa, né dinanzi allo stato. 
Il patto implicito era solo nostro.

Non c'è nessun simbolo tangibile quindi che rappresenta l'impegno o il legame. Ma appunto, essendo un simbolo il peso dipende dai significati di cui lo rivesti, e nel mio caso non ci sono.


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha voglia :carneval:
> 
> *Il deposito degli anelli di fidanzamento nella cassetta di sicurezza all'arrivo in hotel quando si andava alla settimana bianca coi miei amici, era quasi un rito* :carneval:
> 
> Io ero l'unico che lo teneva,.. se qualcosa fosse eventualmente accaduto... Doveva succedere senza che dessi segnali fuorvianti  :carneval:



Mi continuo a chiedere perché allora fidanzarsi?
Non mi sembra che lo dica la legge...
Non mi torna proprio sta cosa e, purtroppo, mi riguarda molto da vicino.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Mi continuo a chiedere perché allora fidanzarsi?
> Non mi sembra che lo dica la legge...
> Non mi torna proprio sta cosa e, purtroppo, mi riguarda molto da vicino.


Io credo perché lo desiderassero..

Certo come atteggiamento appare incoerente, appare e lo è

Forse l'incoerenza è parte della struttura umana

Un po' come mio suocero che, a quasi 90 anni, è attaccato ai soldi come se li dovesse metter da parte per murarsi la casa quando un giorno si dovesse sposare, e invece è a tre passi dalla tomba


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Stai farneticando


Il ragionamento fila ,però.. . Tu stai con lei solo per i figli,lei non si capisce se tiene alla famiglia ed anche a te... Comunque la fede simboleggia l'armonia e la condivisione della coppia; e quando questa armonia ed unicità della condivisione vengono compromesse e non recuperate consapevolmente e di fatto,allora ,si può anche prescindere da quel simbolo. Tenerlo senza la volontà e l'onestà di essere consapevoli di provare ciò che originariamente venne suggellato con quel simbolo , equivale ad una ipocrisia e ad un formalismo,anche se in buona "fede"  indirizzati all'esterno,ai figli ed alla FAMIGLIA, ma in spregio alla coppia.


----------



## nina (8 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il ragionamento fila ,però.. . Tu stai con lei solo per i figli,lei non si capisce se tiene alla famiglia ed anche a te... Comunque la fede simboleggia l'armonia e la condivisione della coppia; e quando questa armonia ed unicità della condivisione vengono compromesse e non recuperate consapevolmente e di fatto,allora ,si può anche prescindere da quel simbolo. Tenerlo senza la volontà e l'onestà di essere consapevoli di provare ciò che originariamente venne suggellato con quel simbolo , equivale ad una ipocrisia e ad un formalismo,anche se in buona "fede"  indirizzati all'esterno,ai figli ed alla FAMIGLIA, ma in spregio alla coppia.


Però boh, nella sua situazione mi pare l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## mistral (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me mio marito è subito caduto dal cuore (come ho imparato che si dice da altre parti).
> L'immediatezza mi ha sorpreso, ma così è stato.
> Ho provato subito anche estraneità e ribrezzo. Ho provato poi a vedere razionalmente se potessi superare queste emozioni e quella mancanza di sentimento. Inutile. Poi ho capito altri pregressi e non ho più avuto motivo di sforzarmi.


Hai descritto me anni fa.Questa mia reazione da un lato mi spaventó,dall'altra mi diede un senso di onnipotenza perché potevo cancellare una persona fino a quel momento importante e non sentirne più la minima esigenza.
Mi è ancora successo un paio di volte nei riguardi di amicizie ,da un lato nasce spontanea ,dall'altro so di poterla indirizzare questa totale indifferenza.
Forse l'essere nordica facilita questo atteggiamento.


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> L anulare o la fede ?


Bella questa&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## mistral (8 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto
> 
> Leggi la storia di @_eagle_, @_francoff_


 [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] mi fai un riassunto di questa pluri  citata storia e perché dovrebbe esse di esempio?
Ho cercato il thread ma ha un centinaio di pagine e non credo di farcela .....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tassidermizzato?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ovviamente la vera.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai sopportato gli anelli.
> La fede (quella d'oro) ho rischiato di perderla in aereo nel viaggio di nozze, quando me la sono tolta e mi è caduta.
> Tornato ho gettato la spugna e la fede è rimasta a casa.
> Credo sia da qualche parte insieme ai gioielli (sempre d'oro) di mia moglie.
> ...





Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa che non avevo notato ..
> 
> Tendo a non farci caso. A volte se studio qualcuno è semplicemente un elemento tra tanti...
> 
> ...


Tutto ha comunque un significato.


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il ragionamento fila ,però.. . Tu stai con lei solo per i figli,lei non si capisce se tiene alla famiglia ed anche a te... Comunque la fede simboleggia l'armonia e la condivisione della coppia; e quando questa armonia ed unicità della condivisione vengono compromesse e non recuperate consapevolmente e di fatto,allora ,si può anche prescindere da quel simbolo. Tenerlo senza la volontà e l'onestà di essere consapevoli di provare ciò che originariamente venne suggellato con quel simbolo , equivale ad una ipocrisia e ad un formalismo,anche se in buona "fede"  indirizzati all'esterno,ai figli ed alla FAMIGLIA, ma in spregio alla coppia.




Occhio....potresti farneticare pure tu.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo perché lo desiderassero..
> 
> Certo come atteggiamento appare incoerente, appare e lo è
> 
> ...


Più soldi conserva per il futuro, più gli sembra di avere futuro.
Se c'è qualcuno che non mette da parte per il futuro sono proprio i giovani perché ne hanno tanto.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> più gli sembra di avere futuro.


Appunto, "gli sembra"

Però è incazzato col mondo da mattina a sera.. chissà perché


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Però boh, nella sua situazione mi pare l'ultimo dei problemi.


Certo che no....Ma si parlava di simbolo e di significato. Quasi sempre la sostanza viene veicolata dalla forma; salvo che le convenzioni abbiano per presupposto il mero soddisfacimento delle liturgie sociali cui fanno riferimento. Io ad esempio non la porto (più) , ma anche mia moglie, e da prima che la togliessi io,la fede matrimoniale. Ed in questo ci vedo anche un sintomo di coerenza e riconoscimento della propria responsabilità da parte sua. 
Mi  avrebbe dato immensamente più fastidio che avesse continuato a portarla anche dopo il suo tradimento.  Se mai ci saranno le condizioni per giustificarne lo sfoggio lo faremo.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che no....Ma si parlava di simbolo e di significato. Quasi sempre la sostanza viene veicolata dalla forma; salvo che le convenzioni abbiano per presupposto il mero soddisfacimento delle liturgie sociali cui fanno riferimento. Io ad esempio non la porto (più) , ma anche mia moglie, e da prima che la togliessi io,la fede matrimoniale. Ed in questo ci vedo anche un sintomo di coerenza e riconoscimento della propria responsabilità da parte sua.
> Mi  avrebbe dato immensamente più fastidio che avesse continuato a portarla anche dopo il suo tradimento.  Se mai ci saranno le condizioni per giustificarne lo sfoggio lo faremo.


In un momento di difficoltà economiche abbiamo venduto tutto anche le fedi.....la vita


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più soldi conserva per il futuro, più gli sembra di avere futuro.
> Se c'è qualcuno che non mette da parte per il futuro sono proprio i giovani perché ne hanno tanto.


Brava!


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In un momento di difficoltà economiche abbiamo venduto tutto anche le fedi.....la vita


Se è stato condiviso va' bene! Anzi,rafforza la coppia che può prescindere da un feticcio ,meglio da un simbolo che non si ha necessita di ostentare ,perché è "servito" per vivere! Spero poi lo abbiate ricomprati gli anelli.
Ma tu sei birichino.....


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se è stato condiviso va' bene! Anzi,rafforza la coppia che può prescindere da un feticcio .
> Ma tu sei birichino.....


Birichino? Che c'entra?


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Birichino? Che c'entra?


Ho modificato il precedente. 
Birichino perché vai a caccia e ti fai passare per "signorino", oppure le varie "signore" sono tutte amiche di tua moglie?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho modificato il precedente.
> Birichino perché vai a caccia e ti fai passare per "signorino", oppure le varie "signore" sono tutte amiche di tua moglie?


Letto. Non le abbiamo ricomprate, siamo senza feticci. Conoscenze comuni.


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto ha comunque un significato.


" All’ombra de’ cipressi e dentro l’urne
Confortate di pianto è forse il sonno
Della morte men duro? "

E' forse più facile da mantenere una promessa di fedeltà se confortata dall'uso di un oggetto d'oro?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> " All’ombra de’ cipressi e dentro l’urne
> Confortate di pianto è forse il sonno
> Della morte men duro? "
> 
> E' forse più facile da mantenere una promessa di fedeltà se confortata dall'uso di un oggetto d'oro?


Le tombe servono ai vivi......


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le tombe servono ai vivi......


Non fare l'insolente....la battuta è bella e pertinente forse; ma è  pesante!


----------



## iosolo (8 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> " All’ombra de’ cipressi e dentro l’urne
> Confortate di pianto è forse il sonno
> Della morte men duro? "
> 
> E' forse più facile da mantenere una promessa di fedeltà se confortata dall'uso di un oggetto d'oro?





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le tombe servono ai vivi......


Sono d'accordo con Blaise, 
le tombe sono nulla per i morti ma sono importanti per i vivi. 
Rappresentano il luogo dove dormono per sempre i nostri cari. 

E' il punto di contatto. 
Ognuno ha il suo, l'uomo da sempre utilizza oggetti esterni rappresentandoli come ponte tra il dentro e il fuori. Poi possiamo dire che non tutti utilizziamo i stessi simboli, come anche nel pregare, ma alla fine tutti diamo dei significati particolari a degli oggetti. 
Non sarà la fede, ma sicuramente sarà altro.


----------



## Divì (8 Giugno 2017)

Tutto ha un significato, sì. Ciò dietro cui il significato giace, però, può avere un peso e una valenza diversi.
Un simbolo non è un segno.
L'uomo è un animale simbolico. Quello dei simboli è un linguaggio archetipico.
Il segno invece indica forse un'appartenenza: i sacramenti ad esempio sono segni. A volte i segni sono imperscrutabili a tutti tranne a chi vi appartiene ...... 
I segni non so se abbiano un significato come i simboli, forse perchè meno riconducibili al linguaggio ...
Reminiscenze di vecchi studi. Scusate


----------



## Divì (8 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] mi fai un riassunto di questa pluri  citata storia e perché dovrebbe esse di esempio?
> Ho cercato il thread ma ha un centinaio di pagine e non credo di farcela .....


Io credo che un riassunto non renda onore non tanto alla storia (puoi fare un mix tra Danny e Francoff .....) quanto alla persona di eagle e al suo vissuto. Credo che Fracoff dovrebbe leggerla per ritovarsi. Così come tutti noi un po' ci ritoviamo gli uni nelle esperienze altrui anche se diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> " All’ombra de’ cipressi e dentro l’urne
> Confortate di pianto è forse il sonno
> Della morte men duro? "
> 
> E' forse più facile da mantenere una promessa di fedeltà se confortata dall'uso di un oggetto d'oro?


Non è questo.
Sono i significati che si danno e c'è chi dà significato al matrimonio e chi al non matrimonio.


----------



## francoff (8 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che un riassunto non renda onore non tanto alla storia (puoi fare un mix tra Danny e Francoff .....) quanto alla persona di eagle e al suo vissuto. Credo che Fracoff dovrebbe leggerla per ritovarsi. Così come tutti noi un po' ci ritoviamo gli uni nelle esperienze altrui anche se diverse.


Ho letto ... non è che sia confortante


----------



## francoff (8 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tutto ha un significato, sì. Ciò dietro cui il significato giace, però, può avere un peso e una valenza diversi.
> Un simbolo non è un segno.
> L'uomo è un animale simbolico. Quello dei simboli è un linguaggio archetipico.
> Il segno invece indica forse un'appartenenza: i sacramenti ad esempio sono segni. A volte i segni sono imperscrutabili a tutti tranne a chi vi appartiene ......
> ...


Tatina ... non ho capito bene


----------



## marietto (8 Giugno 2017)

Io non so niente... Ma vorrei un etto di quello che state fumando voi...


----------



## Outdider (8 Giugno 2017)

Non pensavo d'innescare una bomba con il mio "farneticare" sull'importanza che dovrebbe avere la fede nuziale. Mi fa piacere ne discutiate.


----------



## stany (8 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non so niente... Ma vorrei un etto di quello che state fumando voi...


Comunque: robba buuonaa....


----------



## Outdider (9 Giugno 2017)

Buona sera Ing. Franco, come va la salute?


----------



## nina (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che no....Ma si parlava di simbolo e di significato. Quasi sempre la sostanza viene veicolata dalla forma; salvo che le convenzioni abbiano per presupposto il mero soddisfacimento delle liturgie sociali cui fanno riferimento. Io ad esempio non la porto (più) , ma anche mia moglie, e da prima che la togliessi io,la fede matrimoniale. Ed in questo ci vedo anche un sintomo di coerenza e riconoscimento della propria responsabilità da parte sua.  Mi  avrebbe dato immensamente più fastidio che avesse continuato a portarla anche dopo il suo tradimento.  Se mai ci saranno le condizioni per giustificarne lo sfoggio lo faremo.


  Il che spiega perché a me s'era rizzata l'antenna quando lei ha rimesso l'anellino...


----------



## nina (9 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non so niente... Ma vorrei un etto di quello che state fumando voi...


Io soffro d'asma, è questa la cosa grave, le canne non mi servono, è tutto nature


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non pensavo d'innescare una bomba con il mio "farneticare" sull'importanza che dovrebbe avere la fede nuziale. Mi fa piacere ne discutiate.


mai sottovalutare!!!!:mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Buona sera Ing. Franco, come va la salute?


 te le cerchi!!!


----------



## Outdider (9 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> te le cerchi!!!



Volevo solo chiedere come andava la salute....non era una provocazione :unhappy:


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Blaise,
> le tombe sono nulla per i morti ma *sono importanti per i vivi.*
> Rappresentano il luogo dove dormono per sempre i nostri cari.
> 
> ...


La fede è un simbolo di legame e fedeltà.
Tutte le tombe si avvalgono di simboli, dai differenti significati.
I simboli sono la rappresentazione di una convenzione, il cui significato è riconoscibile esattamente come accade nel linguaggio o nella scrittura, sono un mezzo che permette di stabilire un contatto tra gli individui.
Le tombe non servono ai morti, l'anello nuziale non serve agli sposi. 
Servono agli altri, a coloro che vogliono cogliere il significato di un'unione o comprendere qualcosa di una morte, o immaginare qualcosa dopo l'abbandono della vita.
Non ho mai amato l'utilizzo convenzionale di simboli legati ad oggetti, non do importanza all'interpretazione che altri possono dare di un'unione di cui non conoscono le profondità. 
La tomba non è per me il ricordo dei morti: è una struttura che mi distrae dal prendere coscienza dell'assenza fisica di una persona amata e che rende più faticoso accorgermi della presenza dentro me del ricordo, quello vero.
E' solo un modo per onorarli davanti agli altri, portandoli altrove da dove effettivamente sono. Dentro me.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La fede è un simbolo di legame e fedeltà.
> Tutte le tombe si avvalgono di simboli, dai differenti significati.
> I simboli sono la rappresentazione di una convenzione, il cui significato è riconoscibile esattamente come accade nel linguaggio o nella scrittura, sono un mezzo che permette di stabilire un contatto tra gli individui.
> Le tombe non servono ai morti, l'anello nuziale non serve agli sposi.
> ...


Mi hai fatto pensare che io odio i simboli esterni quando mi paiono svolgere una funzione per avere un riscontro da altri che sposta dall'interno all'esterno, come ricercare di creare un'immagine da approvare.
E lo faccio per tutto dal matrimonio al divorzio, dalla tomba all'auto.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare che io odio i simboli esterni quando mi paiono svolgere una funzione per avere un riscontro da altri che sposta dall'interno all'esterno, come ricercare di creare un'immagine da approvare.
> E lo faccio per tutto dal matrimonio al divorzio, dalla tomba all'auto.


Non l'essere ma l'apparire....


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare che io odio i simboli esterni quando mi paiono svolgere una funzione per avere un riscontro da altri che sposta dall'interno all'esterno, come ricercare di creare un'immagine da approvare.
> E lo faccio per tutto dal matrimonio al divorzio, dalla tomba all'auto.


Questo perché i simboli non sono convenzioni per l'esterno. L'uomo pensa, parla, simbolizza, lavora e in questo modo cambia il mondo......


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho letto ... non è che sia confortante


Mmmm..... confortante? Non è questo il motivo per cui ti ho suggerito di leggerla.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tatina ... non ho capito bene


Mi rendo conto (cit. Chance the gardner)


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Il che spiega perché a me s'era rizzata l'antenna quando lei ha rimesso l'anellino...


Ciascuno di noi sa come attribuire un significato specifico ad una ritualità generalizzata che pur ha un significato appunto generale e codificato,come il portare una fede matrimoniale oppure un altro "amuleto" che,proprio perché assume una valenza legata al contingente, determina e riproduce con un codice esclusivo e condiviso dagli interessati l'evoluzione (o l'involuzione) del rapporto. Invece il perpetuare la ritualità semiotica del luogo comune conformista svuota del tutto il mistero ed il segreto racchiuso in essa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Volevo solo chiedere come andava la salute....non era una provocazione :unhappy:


scusa avevo frainteso.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa avevo frainteso.


Malpensante


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La fede è un simbolo di legame e fedeltà.
> Tutte le tombe si avvalgono di simboli, dai differenti significati.
> I simboli sono la rappresentazione di una convenzione, il cui significato è riconoscibile esattamente come accade nel linguaggio o nella scrittura, sono un mezzo che permette di stabilire un contatto tra gli individui.
> Le tombe non servono ai morti, l'anello nuziale non serve agli sposi.
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mmmm..... confortante? Non è questo il motivo per cui ti ho suggerito di leggerla.


Spiegati


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Malpensante


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La fede è un simbolo di legame e fedeltà. Tutte le tombe si avvalgono di simboli, dai differenti significati. I simboli sono la rappresentazione di una convenzione, il cui significato è riconoscibile esattamente come accade nel linguaggio o nella scrittura, sono un mezzo che permette di stabilire un contatto tra gli individui. Le tombe non servono ai morti, l'anello nuziale non serve agli sposi.  Servono agli altri, a coloro che vogliono cogliere il significato di un'unione o comprendere qualcosa di una morte, o immaginare qualcosa dopo l'abbandono della vita. Non ho mai amato l'utilizzo convenzionale di simboli legati ad oggetti, non do importanza all'interpretazione che altri possono dare di un'unione di cui non conoscono le profondità.  La tomba non è per me il ricordo dei morti: è una struttura che mi distrae dal prendere coscienza dell'assenza fisica di una persona amata e che rende più faticoso accorgermi della presenza dentro me del ricordo, quello vero. E' solo un modo per onorarli davanti agli altri, portandoli altrove da dove effettivamente sono. Dentro me.


Per quanto riguarda le tombe non sono d'accordo.  Le tombe nascono per prima cosa per onorare il defunto. Per i propri cari, per gli amici, per la Società, per qualsiasi persona.  La tomba è un luogo sacro, per quello che rappresenta, anche se ormai data per convenzione. E' qualcosa che tu porti all'esterno da te per guardare e toccare, per sentirlo "reale", per avere la sensazione che ci sia qualcosa da fare, guardare, curare. 
 Alcuni non ne hanno bisogno perchè probabilmente più forti e capaci di vedere quel reale senza trasformarlo in altro, altri invece hanno necessità di ostentarla, molte volte solo pieni di ipocrisia, ma ciò, secondo me, non toglie l'importanza al simbolo in sè.  Non è che se il simbolo è denigrato questo acquista meno valore per altri.  Se una vedova, rivede in quel posto, il momento per parlare e comunicare con il proprio caro, ricordarlo e curarlo, trasformando in gesti le emozioni che ha, quella tomba per me diventa solo un simbolo unico e reale, perchè è lei con lo riveste di sacro.   

Se io brucio una croce, una bandiera, un libro... non è quello che faccio ma quello che in quel gesto voglio rappresentare, il messaggio che io voglio mandare.  Se quella croce, quella bandiera non fosse rivestita da importanti significati non sarebbe importante, nel momento in cui lo faccio quell'oggetto diventa simbolo di qualcosa di indefinibile. Un credo, un ideale, un ricordo.   

La fede non è simbolo di amore e fedeltà se tu coppia non la carichi di questi sentimenti.  Nel momento in cui tu, non per la società, ma per voi, lo fai, quel simbolo è reale.


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda le tombe non sono d'accordo.  Le tombe nascono per prima cosa per onorare il defunto. Per i propri cari, per gli amici, per la Società, per qualsiasi persona.  La tomba è un luogo sacro, per quello che rappresenta, anche se ormai data per convenzione. E' qualcosa che tu porti all'esterno da te per guardare e toccare, per sentirlo "reale", per avere la sensazione che ci sia qualcosa da fare, guardare, curare.
> Alcuni non ne hanno bisogno perchè probabilmente più forti e capaci di vedere quel reale senza trasformarlo in altro, altri invece hanno necessità di ostentarla, molte volte solo pieni di ipocrisia, ma ciò, secondo me, non toglie l'importanza al simbolo in sè.  Non è che se il simbolo è denigrato questo acquista meno valore per altri.  Se una vedova, rivede in quel posto, il momento per parlare e comunicare con il proprio caro, ricordarlo e curarlo, trasformando in gesti le emozioni che ha, quella tomba per me diventa solo un simbolo unico e reale, perchè è lei con lo riveste di sacro.
> 
> Se io brucio una croce, una bandiera, un libro... non è quello che faccio ma quello che in quel gesto voglio rappresentare, il messaggio che io voglio mandare.  Se quella croce, quella bandiera non fosse rivestita da importanti significati non sarebbe importante, nel momento in cui lo faccio quell'oggetto diventa simbolo di qualcosa di indefinibile. Un credo, un ideale, un ricordo.
> ...



State dicendo la stessa cosa, Danny in modo intimistico riconosce il valore del simbolo subordinandolo alla propria soggettività di individuo, e poi convenzionalmente riconoscendolo come tramite con la società nella ritualità codificata; tu anche, riconoscendone (al simbolo) la funzione anche materiale,tangibile di  feticcio primitivo come ponte per connettersi alla persona o al defunto cui è dedicato l'"oggetto" ,in quanto manufatto umano che consente di imprigionare il mistero ed il segreto relativo al rapporto che c'è o c'era coi nostri parenti,amici,congiunti, come occasione palpabile disgiunta dal trascendente che,a volte e non per tutti,richiede una capacità di astrazione e concentrazione non sempre riproducibili.


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> State dicendo la stessa cosa, Danny in modo intimistico riconosce il valore del simbolo subordinandolo alla propria soggettività di individuo, e poi convenzionalmente riconoscendolo come tramite con la società nella ritualità convenzionale; tu anche, riconoscendone (al simbolo) la funzione anche materiale,tangibile di  feticcio primitivo come ponte per connettersi alla persona o al defunto cui è dedicato l'"oggetto" ,in quanto manufatto umano che consente di imprigionare il mistero ed il segreto relativo al rapporto che c'è o c'era coi nostri parenti,amici,congiunti....


Danny avevo capito che ne facesse solo un simbolo della Società. Un simbolo per gli altri non per se stessi. 
Secondo me non è così. 

Se io curo la tomba di mio padre, marito ecc... non lo faccio perchè gli altri vedano che io ho ne ho avuto cura, ma perchè curandolo mi sembra di avvicinarmi al defunto. 
Sono due cose distinte. 

Io non porto la fede o non la porto per dire agli altri se sono o meno disponibile... ma ora come ora, con la crisi e i problemi che abbiamo diventa invece un messaggio importante "per noi", non per gli altri.


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Danny avevo capito che ne facesse solo un simbolo della Società. Un simbolo per gli altri non per se stessi.
> Secondo me non è così.
> 
> Se io curo la tomba di mio padre, marito ecc... non lo faccio perchè gli altri vedano che io ho ne ho avuto cura, ma perchè curandolo mi sembra di avvicinarmi al defunto.
> ...


Condivido....
Ho aggiunto e corretto qualcosa al mio scritto sopra.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Danny avevo capito che ne facesse solo un simbolo della Società. Un simbolo per gli altri non per se stessi.
> Secondo me non è così.
> 
> Se io curo la tomba di mio padre, marito ecc... non lo faccio perchè gli altri vedano che io ho ne ho avuto cura, ma perchè curandolo mi sembra di avvicinarmi al defunto.
> ...


Sono due piani distinti, quello della comunicazione agli altri e quello intimo.
In quest'ultimo, non riesco a caricare gli oggetti di tali significati, non in maniera sufficiente.
Una tomba per me è un luogo in cui il ricordo di una persona mi appare decontestualizzato. 
Non riesco a ritrovare nulla che mi colleghi con chi è morto.
Per assurdo, un oggetto appartenuto al defunto sono un tramite molto più intenso.
Lo stesso vale per la fede.
Ma è un mio sentire, non posso considerarlo universale.
Se chi mi sta accanto sentisse la necessità di trovare risposte anche​ nei simboli, mi adeguerei.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Danny avevo capito che ne facesse solo un simbolo della Società. Un simbolo per gli altri non per se stessi.
> Secondo me non è così.
> 
> Se io curo la tomba di mio padre, marito ecc... non lo faccio perchè gli altri vedano che io ho ne ho avuto cura, ma perchè curandolo mi sembra di avvicinarmi al defunto.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono due piani distinti, quello della comunicazione agli altri e quello intimo.
> In quest'ultimo, non riesco a caricare gli oggetti di tali significati, non in maniera sufficiente.
> Una tomba per me è un luogo in cui il ricordo di una persona mi appare decontestualizzato.
> Non riesco a ritrovare nulla che mi colleghi con chi è morto.
> ...


Scusami pensavo che ne facessi un discorso più generale e non personale. Ognuno infatti sceglie di per sè i suoi simboli e gli oggetti "sacri". 

Posso farti una domanda intima?! Hai mai perso qualcuno di molto vicino?
A volte quando tutto è troppo grande e non ti sembra di avere ancore di salvataggio alcuni simboli convenzionali ti aiutano. 

La fede per me ha avuto poca importanza fino a che le cose andavano bene diciamo. Ora è un simbolo potente.


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono due piani distinti, quello della comunicazione agli altri e quello intimo.
> In quest'ultimo, non riesco a caricare gli oggetti di tali significati, non in maniera sufficiente.
> Una tomba per me è un luogo in cui il ricordo di una persona mi appare decontestualizzato.
> Non riesco a ritrovare nulla che mi colleghi con chi è morto.
> ...


Poche ore fa è mancata la mamma di mia moglie....ora sto aspettando lei ed i fratelli che stanno concordando la liturgia  (cui nessuno si sottrae) con l'agenzia funeraria.....Questa convenzione fa di noi esseri umani, animali evoluti, qualcosa di diverso (non dico di più) da un elefante o una scimmia....Ed il mistero religioso e del trascendente si nutre di queste simbologie identificandosi in esse.


----------



## Frithurik (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> *Poche ore fa è mancata la mamma di mia moglie.*...ora sto aspettando lei ed i fratelli che stanno concordando la liturgia  (cui nessuno si sottrae) con l'agenzia funeraria.....Questa convenzione fa di noi esseri umani, animali evoluti, qualcosa di diverso (non dico di più) da un elefante o una scimmia....Ed il mistero religioso e del trascendente si nutre di queste simbologie identificandosi in esse.


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Spiegati


Non è il conforto che volevo offrirti indicandoti la storia di eagle, ma forse una maggior comprensione di te stesso in questo percorso accidentato che stai vivendo.
Eagle è diventato un amico. È una bella persona. Ha fatto scelte non dissimili dalle tue, pur se in una situazione che non è perfettamente sovrapponibile a quella di nessuno ("tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, ogni tradimento è diverso"). 
Voglio dire che l'unica cosa che aiuta - secondo me - sta nel riconoscimento di parti di se stessi in ogni storia che si incontra in questi lidi, senza l'illusione, che sono certa avevi quando sei approdato qui, che tutto possa tornare come prima..... o che niente di ciò che c'era prima fosse vero. 
Non so se così è più chiaro.... temo di no. Il discorso è lungo e in questo periodo sono un po' in difficoltà a sviluppare ragionamenti complessi sul forum.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non è il conforto che volevo offrirti indicandoti la storia di eagle, ma forse una maggior comprensione di te stesso in questo percorso accidentato che stai vivendo.
> Eagle è diventato un amico. È una bella persona. Ha fatto scelte non dissimili dalle tue, pur se in una situazione che non è perfettamente sovrapponibile a quella di nessuno ("tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, ogni tradimento è diverso").
> Voglio dire che l'unica cosa che aiuta - secondo me - sta nel riconoscimento di parti di se stessi in ogni storia che si incontra in questi lidi, senza l'illusione, che sono certa avevi quando sei approdato qui, che tutto possa tornare come prima..... o che niente di ciò che c'era prima fosse vero.
> Non so se così è più chiaro.... temo di no. Il discorso è lungo e in questo periodo sono un po' in difficoltà a sviluppare ragionamenti complessi sul forum.


Ti ringrazio .


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.


Grazie. Cento giorni di sofferenza dopo emorragia cerebrale.


----------



## spleen (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie. Cento giorni di sofferenza dopo emorragia cerebrale.


Condoglianze, non sai come ti capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Questo perché i simboli non sono convenzioni per l'esterno. L'uomo pensa, parla, simbolizza, lavora e in questo modo cambia il mondo......


Probabilmente c'è un contrasto tra il significato che attribuisco io e quello che attribuiscono altri o la società.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono due piani distinti, quello della comunicazione agli altri e quello intimo.
> In quest'ultimo, non riesco a caricare gli oggetti di tali significati, non in maniera sufficiente.
> Una tomba per me è un luogo in cui il ricordo di una persona mi appare decontestualizzato.
> Non riesco a ritrovare nulla che mi colleghi con chi è morto.
> ...


Io rifuggo il cimitero. Conservo un ombrello di mia madre da 25 anni. Una signora che veniva a farmi le pulizie mi disse:"Che bello, così per lei è come se sua mamma potesse venire da lei tutti i giorni." Non è necessario una laurea in psicologia per capire certe cose. E dire che lei andava al cimitero tutti i giorni.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io rifuggo il cimitero. Conservo un ombrello di mia madre da 25 anni. Una signora che veniva a farmi le pulizie mi disse:"Che bello, così per lei è come se sua mamma potesse venire da lei tutti i giorni." Non è necessario una laurea in psicologia per capire certe cose. E dire che lei andava al cimitero tutti i giorni.


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Poche ore fa è mancata la mamma di mia moglie....ora sto aspettando lei ed i fratelli che stanno concordando la liturgia  (cui nessuno si sottrae) con l'agenzia funeraria.....Questa convenzione fa di noi esseri umani, animali evoluti, qualcosa di diverso (non dico di più) da un elefante o una scimmia....Ed il mistero religioso e del trascendente si nutre di queste simbologie identificandosi in esse.


Infatti ho visto due documentari, uno sugli elefanti è uno sulle scimmie, che erano stravolti e inconsolabili per la morte di un cucciolo. Noi simbolizziamo e superiamo. In paleoantropologia le prime sepolture sono considerate indicative dello sviluppo umano.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io rifuggo il cimitero.


Anche io

In compenso intavolo spesso discussioni con i miei defunti

Ognuno si attacca a ciò che sente


----------



## iosolo (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io rifuggo il cimitero. Conservo un ombrello di mia madre da 25 anni. Una signora che veniva a farmi le pulizie mi disse:"Che bello, così per lei è come se sua mamma potesse venire da lei tutti i giorni." Non è necessario una laurea in psicologia per capire certe cose. E dire che lei andava al cimitero tutti i giorni.


I primi tempi, invece per me il cimitero era diventato un oasi di pace. 
Piangevo a dirotto, ma era come ancora un legame che mi univa. La foto, l'albero, i fiori, il sole. Mi sedevo lì e sapevo che quello era un nostro momento... senza disturbi dalla quotidianità. Ero lì e solo lì in quel momento. 

Logicamente mano a mano che il dolore si attenuava, piano piano anche io passavo meno tempo lì. 
Però quando ho bisogno di "ritrovarlo" continuo ad andare lì. Fermare il tempo per un attimo. 

Subito dopo la sua morte, è stata rapinata la gioielleria dove era in riparazione il suo orologio. Quello che portava sempre al polso... ho pianto come una disperata. 

Per me almeno una cosa non esclude l'altra.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente c'è un contrasto tra il significato che attribuisco io e quello che attribuiscono altri o la società.


Sei un animale simbolico non convenzionale


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei un animale simbolico non convenzionale


Mi rendo conto di essere strana


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto di essere strana


Non sei l'unica persona qui.
Neppure io mi riconosco nei simboli convenzionali.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica persona qui.
> Neppure io mi riconosco nei simboli convenzionali.


Neanche nelle mutande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei un animale simbolico non convenzionale



ma eagle e la moglie sono ancora assieme? dico dopo la storia che si è letta nel 3d dell' epoca


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto di essere strana


Ma guarda che ti davo ragione eh? Il simbolismo non è un bisogno dei fragili, è una ricerca di significato propria dell'essere umano. Il simbolo è una sorta di richiesta di senso al divino, il segno è la risposta del divino all'uomo che lo vuole / sa vedere.

Nulla di tutto ciò è convenzionale: è ciò che siamo .


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ma eagle e la moglie sono ancora assieme? dico dopo la storia che si è letta nel 3d dell' epoca


Sì. Come voi.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sì. Come voi.


Uno stare non stare quindi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Uno stare non stare quindi


Coltivare l'orto delle cattive erbe.


----------



## danny (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche nelle mutande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


Scherzi a parte... 
io ho dovuto constatare che molte persone si affidano ai simboli per convenzione, senza effettuare un particolare ragionamento sul loro valore.
La cappella di famiglia era ed è rimasta un posto da tenere pulito e dove mettere fiori, ma anche una questione su cui litigare con i parenti quando non si condivide la gestione.
Ho ascoltato in altre occasioni di realtà piccole di paese pettegolezzi sul mantenimento delle tombe: una non accurata manutenzione diventa oggetto di critica sociale.
La fede l'ho vista al dito anche di persone notoriamente infedeli.
E mi chiedo quanti la lascino sul comodino del motel quando si incontrano con l'amante e quanti la tengano al dito.
Anche il matrimonio religioso comporta una buona dose di ipocrisia quando a contrarlo sono persone che non mettono abitualmente piede in chiesa ma sono lì per la bella cerimonia come si aspettano amici e parenti.
Lo stesso concetto di pudore non è assolutamente correlato all'indossare o meno le mutande al mare. 
Potrei essere, e probabilmente lo sono, più pudico io di altri che al mare non andrebbero mai senza adeguatamente coprire le parti necessarie. Indossare un perizoma su una spiaggia dell'Adriatico è a mio parere decisamente più impudico che andare nudi su una spiaggia nudista, per dire.
I simboli convenzionali sono stati svuotati ai miei occhi da rendere necessaria l'adozione di simboli molto più intimi e personali.


----------



## Lostris (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche nelle mutande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


Qualcuno ha parlato di mutande?


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Condoglianze, non sai come ti capisco.


Ti ringrazio molto.


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ho visto due documentari, uno sugli elefanti è uno sulle scimmie, che erano stravolti e inconsolabili per la morte di un cucciolo. Noi simbolizziamo e superiamo. In paleoantropologia le prime sepolture sono considerate indicative dello sviluppo umano.


Siamo solo più opportunisti di loro.


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> I primi tempi, invece per me il cimitero era diventato un oasi di pace.
> Piangevo a dirotto, ma era come ancora un legame che mi univa. La foto, l'albero, i fiori, il sole. Mi sedevo lì e sapevo che quello era un nostro momento... senza disturbi dalla quotidianità. Ero lì e solo lì in quel momento.
> 
> Logicamente mano a mano che il dolore si attenuava, piano piano anche io passavo meno tempo lì.
> ...


Bello...


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Uno stare non stare quindi


Lui sta. Ma lui è lui. Una roccia persino troppo coerente con gli impegni presi.

Cerca di scoprire chi sei tu....


----------



## stany (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sì. Come voi.


Citazione Originariamente Scritto da francoff Visualizza Messaggio 

ma eagle e la moglie sono ancora assieme? dico dopo la storia che si è letta nel 3d dell' epoca
....................................

Mi sa che sia la storia di tutti quelli che rimangono assieme,più o meno....


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coltivare l'orto delle cattive erbe.


Ho capito ora cosa vuoi dire. Ma eagle è un galantuomo, non potrebbe fare diversamente :inlove:


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Lui sta. Ma lui è lui. Una roccia persino troppo coerente con gli impegni presi.
> 
> Cerca di scoprire chi sei tu....



io non sono così.....perseguo ciò che è meglio...ed ora in cima alla lista ci sono io, sono diventato egocentrico


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo solo più opportunisti di loro.


Più intelligenti. Capaci appunto di intelligenza simbolica.
Anche essere opportunisti richiede una forma di intelligenza complessa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho capito ora cosa vuoi dire. Ma eagle è un galantuomo, non potrebbe fare diversamente :inlove:


Certamente  :inlove:

Spero sempre che spunti qualche buona erba che scacci le male erbe.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io non sono così.....perseguo ciò che è meglio...ed ora in cima alla lista ci sono io, sono diventato egocentrico


Senza offesa  magari lo eri già e non te ne sei accorto prima. Niente di male.
Io mi sono accorta di avere recitato e agito ruoli convinta fosse la mia natura.
Non è che cambi: scopri chi sei e magari anche capisci meglio perchè il compagno / compagna ha cercato altro.


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente  :inlove:
> 
> Spero sempre che spunti qualche buona erba che scacci le male erbe.


Avessi 10 anni di meno ......


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Senza offesa  magari lo eri già e non te ne sei accorto prima. Niente di male.
> Io mi sono accorta di avere recitato e agito ruoli convinta fosse la mia natura.
> Non è che cambi: scopri chi sei e magari anche capisci meglio perchè il compagno / compagna ha cercato altro.


I traumi obbligano a guardarsi bene e fanno fare scoperte interessanti e utili.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Avessi 10 anni di meno ......


Mettiti in fila...


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Senza offesa  magari lo eri già e non te ne sei accorto prima. Niente di male.
> Io mi sono accorta di avere recitato e agito ruoli convinta fosse la mia natura.
> Non è che cambi: scopri chi sei e magari anche capisci meglio perchè il compagno / compagna ha cercato altro.[/QUOTE
> 
> perché ha cercato? perché è capitato....non ha cercato ma è capitato....una situazione che si è evoluta, che la faceva stare bene che la lusingava, che le dava andrenalina per i dubbi...ma che alimentavano anche loro le emozioni forti...il pensare che fosse una cosa sua .....poi trovarsi  coinvolta e pensare di esserne innamorata....capire immediatamente che no...non lo era....ma le sensazioni che le dava tutta la situazione erano diventate irrinunciabili..... sesso e passione


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Divì ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Senza offesa  magari lo eri già e non te ne sei accorto prima. Niente di male.
> ...


Dai aggiungi una parentesi e aggiusta Il quote.
Si trova quando si è predisposti. 

A me un interessante uomo più giovane, medico, marito di una quasi amica, aveva proposto un caffè da soli. Non sono mica scema, ma ho fatto la scema dicendo "...a trovare il tempo! Ciao, corro a casa"


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai aggiungi una parentesi e aggiusta Il quote.
> Si trova quando si è predisposti.
> 
> A me un interessante uomo più giovane, medico, marito di una quasi amica, aveva proposto un caffè da soli. Non sono mica scema, ma ho fatto la scema dicendo "...a trovare il tempo! Ciao, corro a casa"



sarà predisposta allora


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sarà predisposta allora


Perchè predisposta?
Il tipo giovane probabilmente non interessava a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e non sai quante volte tua moglie può essersi comportata come lei e rifiutato un invito


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè predisposta?
> Il tipo giovane probabilmente non interessava a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e non sai quante volte tua moglie può essersi comportata come lei e rifiutato un invito


Scherzavo utilizzando il termine di brunetta .


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scherzavo


Ops sono stanca e non ho colto


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops sono stanca e non ho colto


Capisco che possa succedere non pensare . Conosci mille persone e niente. Poi un incontro inaspettato ti da emozioni e curiosità diverse e parti per un viaggio...sai che è un viaggio pericoloso , non sai dove ti porterà, ma non puoi non partire....


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sarà predisposta allora


Voleva dire che le occasioni si trovano quando le vuoi cercare, in quel senso era "predisposta" il che, tradotto, significa che non era completamente soddisfatta della sua vita, che c'era qualcosa che la turbava, insomma...non c'era quella serenità che fa sentire appagati e in pace col mondo.
Penso che siano capitati un po' a tutti quei periodi un po' così...e allora diventa fondamentale avere una grande forza interiore e, diciamolo, dei valori che ti guidano e ti fanno da scudo quando si è vulnerabili.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco che possa succedere non pensare . Conosci mille persone e niente poi un incontro ti da emozioni e curiosità diverse e parti per un viaggio


Il problema è il bisogno di emozioni che vengono intercettate da quella persona. 
Per questo la fase rabbiosa è inutile. Bisogna capire e poter scegliere o no quella persona con quei bisogni e incapace di non dire no. Alimentare rancori semplificando con "voleva scopare" qualcuno lo trova rassicurante, io credo che non lo sia.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Voleva dire che le occasioni si trovano quando le vuoi cercare, in quel senso era "predisposta" il che, tradotto, significa che non era completamente soddisfatta della sua vita, che c'era qualcosa che la turbava, insomma...non c'era quella serenità che fa sentire appagati e in pace col mondo.
> Penso che siano capitati un po' a tutti quei periodi un po' così...e allora diventa fondamentale avere una grande forza interiore e, diciamolo, dei valori che ti guidano e ti fanno da scudo quando si è vulnerabili.



non è vero.....l ho scritto nel post sopra....può essere come dici tu e anche no....nulla è codificato


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco che possa succedere non pensare . Conosci mille persone e niente. Poi un incontro inaspettato ti da emozioni e curiosità diverse e parti per un viaggio...sai che è un viaggio pericoloso , non sai dove ti porterà, ma non puoi non partire....


Perfetto
Questo post me lo salvo


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Capisco che possa succedere non pensare . Conosci mille persone e niente. Poi un incontro inaspettato ti da emozioni e curiosità diverse e parti per un viaggio...sai che è un viaggio pericoloso , non sai dove ti porterà, *ma non puoi non partire.*...


Questo raccontalo a chi ci crede Francoff!
Non è affatto vero che non si può non partire, eccome se si può, se si hanno ben chiari gli interessi in gioco e quello che vogliamo dalla vita.
E non dirmi che si può non sapere ciò che vogliamo, io non lo ammetto in età adulta, ci si guarda bene bene dentro e ci si interroga. La risposta deve saltare fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il problema è il bisogno di emozioni che vengono intercettate da quella persona. *
> Per questo la fase rabbiosa è inutile. Bisogna capire e poter scegliere o no quella persona con quei bisogni e incapace di non dire no. Alimentare rancori semplificando con "voleva scopare" qualcuno lo trova rassicurante, io credo che non lo sia.


Non credo
Non è una questione di bisogni.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo
> Non è una questione di bisogni.


Intendiamo cose diverse con il termine bisogni.
Adesso sono un po' frettolosa.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo raccontalo a chi ci crede Francoff!
> Non è affatto vero che non si può non partire, eccome se si può, se si hanno ben chiari gli interessi in gioco e quello che vogliamo dalla vita.
> E non dirmi che si può non sapere ciò che vogliamo, io non lo ammetto in età adulta, ci si guarda bene bene dentro e ci si interroga. La risposta deve saltare fuori.


Non puoi nel senso che in quel momento ti sembra l'unica scelta che puoi fare
Certo che non lo è, ovvio che puoi scegliere di dire di no ma non è quello che senti

Scusa @_francoff_ se ho spiegato io, ammesso che anche per te il significato sia questo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendiamo cose diverse con il termine bisogni.
> Adesso sono un po' frettolosa.


Strano  Siamo sempre così d'accordo


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non è vero.....l ho scritto nel post sopra....può essere come dici tu e anche no....nulla è codificato


Ti ho risposto nel post più avanti.


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non puoi nel senso che in quel momento ti sembra l'unica scelta che puoi fare
> Certo che non lo è, ovvio che puoi scegliere di dire di no ma* non è quello che senti*
> 
> Scusa @_francoff_ se ho spiegato io, ammesso che anche per te il significato sia questo



Non è quello che senti perché col marito/moglie le cose non vanno bene come prima...e con questo intendo semplicemente che la vita quotidiana non dà più quelle emozioni di cui tanti sembrano avere un gran bisogno per sentirsi "vivi"!
Ma è ovvio che il quotidiano non possa portare le scariche di adrenalina.
Mi chiedo se sia davvero così fondamentale per l'essere umano.
La conquista della serenità non basta?
Evidentemente no.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non puoi nel senso che in quel momento ti sembra l'unica scelta che puoi fare
> Certo che non lo è, ovvio che puoi scegliere di dire di no ma non è quello che senti
> 
> Scusa @_francoff_ se ho spiegato io, ammesso che anche per te il significato sia questo


si , intendevo quello


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sarà predisposta allora


La verità è una coperta troppo corta .....


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2017)

*E sono anche sicura (scusate la presunzione)*

che se Francoff non fosse stato tradito non avrebbe "ceduto" alla signora marocchina perché i suoi valori l'avrebbero, per così dire, "protetto".
Ma i valori prendono un colpo basso anche loro quando si scoprono certe cose e possono vacillare, diciamo pure andare in deroga.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> che se Francoff non fosse stato tradito non avrebbe "ceduto" alla signora marocchina perché i suoi valori l'avrebbero, per così dire, "protetto".
> Ma i valori prendono un colpo basso anche loro quando si scoprono certe cose e possono vacillare, diciamo pure andare in deroga.


  fino ad ora! magari lo avrei fatto comunque....domani o tra un mese.....magari con la marocchina mai....poi incontro farfalla ci parlo la ascolto e mi trovo senza neanche volerlo a pensarla sempre più spesso....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è quello che senti perché col marito/moglie* le cose non vanno bene come prima*...e con questo intendo semplicemente che la vita quotidiana non dà più quelle emozioni di cui tanti sembrano avere un gran bisogno per sentirsi "vivi"!
> Ma è ovvio che il quotidiano non possa portare le scariche di adrenalina.
> Mi chiedo se sia davvero così fondamentale per l'essere umano.
> La conquista della serenità non basta?
> Evidentemente no.


Dici? Io stavo benissimo
Hai presente le rette parallele che non si incontrano?
E lo so per certo perchè so cosa vuol dire tradire quando le cose non vanno, quando non si è sereni


----------



## Divì (9 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> che se Francoff non fosse stato tradito non avrebbe "ceduto" alla signora marocchina perché i suoi valori l'avrebbero, per così dire, "protetto".
> Ma i valori prendono un colpo basso anche loro quando si scoprono certe cose e possono vacillare, diciamo pure andare in deroga.


I valori non vanno in deroga per nessuno.
Come dice  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] (cit) noi siamo la pietra su cui sono scritti. Quindi anche nel caso dell'amica di francoff il valore - se era fortemente radicato - non può essere messo in stand by. Infatti prova sensi di colpa che altrimenti non proverebbe perchè si sentirebbe legittimato a tradire.
Secondo me si tenta di tutto (di tutto) per superare il dolore e la rabbia, e capire. Anche tentare di superare i propri limiti. Limiti non imposti da nessuno se non dalla nostra coscienza.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> fino ad ora! magari lo avrei fatto comunque....domani o tra un mese.....magari con la marocchina mai....poi incontro farfalla ci parlo la ascolto e mi trovo senza neanche volerlo a pensarla sempre più spesso....


E' una dichiarazione?


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' una dichiarazione?



si


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è quello che senti perché col marito/moglie le cose non vanno bene come prima...e con questo intendo semplicemente che la vita quotidiana non dà più quelle emozioni di cui tanti sembrano avere un gran bisogno per sentirsi "vivi"!
> Ma è ovvio che il quotidiano non possa portare le scariche di adrenalina.
> Mi chiedo se sia davvero così fondamentale per l'essere umano.
> La conquista della serenità non basta?
> Evidentemente no.


probabilmente no.....ieri mattina siamo andati a fare rafting....poi abbiamo pranzato e ci siamo infilati in un alberghetto come una coppia di amanti...è stato bello


----------



## Skorpio (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' una dichiarazione?





francoff ha detto:


> si


Per la "consumazione" vi invito a andare in privè, che qui c'è gente che si scandalizza   :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> probabilmente no.....ieri mattina siamo andati a fare rafting....poi abbiamo pranzato e ci siamo infilati in un alberghetto come una coppia di amanti...è stato bello


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Però sai benissimo che si tratta d'altro.


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Però sai benissimo che si tratta d'altro.


C è di tutto


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> si


capisco


----------



## francoff (9 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco


Vietato dal regolamento inseguire farfalle ?


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Vietato dal regolamento inseguire farfalle ?


farfallE in genere no......questa farfallA in particolare però sì


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> farfallE in genere no......questa farfallA in particolare però sì


Ma la finisci ?!!!
Lo sai che non sei credibile


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la finisci ?!!!
> Lo sai che non sei credibile


solo perchè mi avete nascosto il lanciafiamme.....


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> fino ad ora! magari lo avrei fatto comunque....domani o tra un mese.....magari con la marocchina mai....poi incontro farfalla ci parlo la ascolto e mi trovo senza neanche volerlo a pensarla sempre più spesso....


Quello che dici fa parte dell'imprevedibilità della vita.
Ma se, restando nel tuo esempio, incontri farfalla e ti ritrovi a pensarla sempre più spesso, te ne rendi conto e puoi benissimo mettere in campo le contromisure se quello che hai a casa è ancora prezioso per te.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> I valori non vanno in deroga per nessuno.
> Come dice  @_Brunetta_ (cit) noi siamo la pietra su cui sono scritti. *Quindi anche nel caso dell'amica di francoff il valore - se era fortemente radicato - non può essere messo in stand by. Infatti prova sensi di colpa che altrimenti non proverebbe perchè si sentirebbe legittimato a tradire.*
> Secondo me si tenta di tutto (di tutto) per superare il dolore e la rabbia, e capire. Anche tentare di superare i propri limiti. Limiti non imposti da nessuno se non dalla nostra coscienza.



Secondo me, nell'evidenziato c'è la conferma di quanto ho detto io: il valore c'è perché prova sensi di colpa, ma non è stato abbastanza forte, in quel frangente, da impedirgli di tradire.
E questo non è stato mettere il suddetto valore in "stand by"?


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? *Io stavo benissimo*
> Hai presente le rette parallele che non si incontrano?
> E lo so per certo perchè so cosa vuol dire tradire quando le cose non vanno, quando non si è sereni



Non ci crederò mai! 
E, secondo me, se così fosse, saresti un caso da studiare...


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Però sai benissimo che si tratta d'altro.



Di cosa?


----------



## Divì (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, nell'evidenziato c'è la conferma di quanto ho detto io: il valore c'è perché prova sensi di colpa, ma non è stato abbastanza forte, in quel frangente, da impedirgli di tradire.
> E questo non è stato mettere il suddetto valore in "stand by"?


Non credo: penso sia un tentativo maldestro di superare i propri limiti valoriali, per provare a mettersi nei panni del traditore. Maldestro, se non diventa una relazione extraconiugale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è quello che senti perché col marito/moglie le cose non vanno bene come prima...e con questo intendo semplicemente che la vita quotidiana non dà più quelle emozioni di cui tanti sembrano avere un gran bisogno per sentirsi "vivi"!
> Ma è ovvio che il quotidiano non possa portare le scariche di adrenalina.
> Mi chiedo se sia davvero così fondamentale per l'essere umano.
> La conquista della serenità non basta?
> Evidentemente no.





francoff ha detto:


> probabilmente no.....ieri mattina siamo andati a fare rafting....poi abbiamo pranzato e ci siamo infilati in un alberghetto come una coppia di amanti...è stato bello





Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Però sai benissimo che si tratta d'altro.





Diletta ha detto:


> Di cosa?


Lui ha scherzato,* rispondendo a te*, parlando di rafting e di sesso in alberghetto, per esemplificare cose che possono dare scariche di adrenalina.
Ma già a me fa ridere il riferimento alla adrenalina perché sembriamo tutti neurobiologi, ma soprattutto le emozioni di un tradimento non credo proprio che abbiano a che fare con la paura e il senso di trionfo per il suo superamento , rafting, o la trasgressione, l'albergo/motel.
Anche un tradimento è una relazione e ci si trova quello che si trova in una relazione: un modo di essere visti e apprezzati che ci sorprende, colpisce e riconosciuti in parti di noi sconosciute.
E, come per ogni altra relazione, è difficile anche da raccontare, ci servono capacità letterarie e presa di distanza per poterlo fare.
Poi il tradito cerca di spiegarsi e gli escono frasi che sembrano stupide e risibili che finisce poi per negare quando il tradito le trova totalmente dissonanti con l'idea che ha di lui perché la rivelazione non ottiene il riconoscimento e, paradossalmente, conferma che quello che ha trovato in quella relazione non avrebbe potuto trovarla nel partner che pure costituisce la persona che meglio lo conosce e riconosce, ma non in quella parte lì.


----------



## trilobita (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non ci crederò mai!
> E, secondo me, se così fosse, saresti un caso da studiare...


A me sembra un banalissimo caso di relazione extraconiugale come gli altri.
L'unica particolarità che rilevo è che Farfalla dice tranquillamente di non provare alcun senso di colpa.
Gli altri,naturalmente solo se scoperti,sono divorati dai sensi di colpa.
Ecco,questo atteggiamento,se sincero,sarebbe da analizzare,ma,visto che sincero non lo è......


----------



## stany (11 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A me sembra un banalissimo caso di relazione extraconiugale come gli altri.
> L'unica particolarità che rilevo è che Farfalla dice tranquillamente di non provare alcun senso di colpa.
> Gli altri,naturalmente solo se scoperti,sono divorati dai sensi di colpa.
> Ecco,questo atteggiamento,se sincero,sarebbe da analizzare,ma,visto che sincero non lo è......


Insomma...chi cerca altro  al di  fuori della coppia, che sia sesso diverso,coccole, scambi intellettuali ed affinità elettive, lo fa a discapito del rapporto ufficiale; evidentemente la volontà di farlo,la curiosità e l'appagamento sono superiori al senso di colpa che,di per se non serve e non dimostra di essere tale,in quanto soggiace alle pulsioni che scatenano la ricerca d'altro,e la permanenza nel tradimento.Chiaro che il traditore scoperto,proprio per questo non è in grado di dimostrare il proprio travaglio ed il senso di colpa (quando siano presenti), ed il suo ravvedimento "operoso" viene visto come paraculaggine ed opportunismo.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma...chi cerca altro  al di  fuori della coppia, che sia sesso diverso,coccole, scambi intellettuali ed affinità elettive, lo fa a discapito del rapporto ufficiale; evidentemente la volontà di farlo,la curiosità e l'appagamento sono superiori al senso di colpa che,di per se non serve e non dimostra di essere tale,in quanto soggiace alle pulsioni che scatenano la ricerca d'altro,e la permanenza nel tradimento.Chiaro che il traditore scoperto,proprio per questo non è in grado di dimostrare il proprio travaglio ed il senso di colpa (quando siano presenti), ed il suo ravvedimento "operoso" viene visto come paraculaggine ed opportunismo.


Senso di colpa? No. Se scoperto non bisogna inventare niente ma solo dire mi è piaciuto punto. Se qualcuno trova o cerca scuse quello è  paraculaggine. Fare qualcosa fuori dalla norma non è fatta senza sapere, quindi ognuno le proprie azioni le fa secondo un ragionamento opportunistico o meno ma lo fa scientemente, tirarsi indietro dalle proprie responsabilità è solo da coglioni senza cervello.


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ha scherzato,* rispondendo a te*, parlando di rafting e di sesso in alberghetto, per esemplificare cose che possono dare scariche di adrenalina.
> Ma già a me fa ridere il riferimento alla adrenalina perché sembriamo tutti neurobiologi, ma soprattutto le emozioni di un tradimento non credo proprio che abbiano a che fare con la paura e il senso di trionfo per il suo superamento , rafting, o la trasgressione, l'albergo/motel.
> Anche un tradimento è una relazione e ci si trova quello che si trova in una relazione: un modo di essere visti e apprezzati che ci sorprende, colpisce e riconosciuti in parti di noi sconosciute.
> E, come per ogni altra relazione, è difficile anche da raccontare, ci servono capacità letterarie e presa di distanza per poterlo fare.
> Poi il tradito cerca di spiegarsi e gli escono frasi che sembrano stupide e risibili che finisce poi per negare quando il tradito le trova totalmente dissonanti con l'idea che ha di lui perché la rivelazione non ottiene il riconoscimento e, paradossalmente, conferma che quello che ha trovato in quella relazione non avrebbe potuto trovarla nel partner che pure costituisce la persona che meglio lo conosce e riconosce, ma non in quella parte lì.


Era uno scherzo?
Io pensavo ci fossero andati per davvero!


----------



## Skorpio (11 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma...chi cerca altro  al di  fuori della coppia, che sia sesso diverso,coccole, scambi intellettuali ed affinità elettive, lo fa a discapito del rapporto ufficiale; evidentemente la volontà di farlo,la curiosità e l'appagamento sono superiori al senso di colpa che,di per se non serve e non dimostra di essere tale,in quanto soggiace alle pulsioni che scatenano la ricerca d'altro,e la permanenza nel tradimento.Chiaro che il traditore scoperto,proprio per questo non è in grado di dimostrare il proprio travaglio ed il senso di colpa (quando siano presenti), ed il suo ravvedimento "operoso" viene visto come paraculaggine ed opportunismo.


Senso di colpa NO nemmeno io...

Se avessi avuto il senso di colpa non lo avrei "dimenticato" prima di fare un tradimento, per poi recuperarlo prudentemente, perché "io sono onesto" ( o bravo, o innamorato, etc..)

Questo non vuol dire affatto che sono orgoglioso di aver tradito, e me ne faccia vanto. Per nulla

Così come non mi farei alcun vanto di aver "resistito" 

Non sono situazioni da "esibire" x conseguire approvazioni o applausi, ma situazioni di vita che ci hanno visto protagonisti (nei diversi sviluppi), e che condividiamo con altri


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senso di colpa NO nemmeno io...
> 
> *Se avessi avuto il senso di colpa non lo avrei "dimenticato" prima di fare un tradimento*, per poi recuperarlo prudentemente, perché "io sono onesto" ( o bravo, o innamorato, etc..)
> 
> ...



Quindi vuol dire che sei stato recidivo...


----------



## Skorpio (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi vuol dire che sei stato recidivo...


Non c'entra granché..

Vuol dire semplicemente che la consapevolezza che c'è un prima (pensierino-progettazione) un durante (consumazione dell'atto) un dopo (rientro a casa, moglie che ti saluta, ha preparato cena, ti parla della sua giornata)

E che tutte queste 3 fasi esistono

Non si può togliere il senso di colpa quando sfilo le mutande,  e ritirarlo fuori quando la mogliettina mi ha fatto x cena il coniglio con le olive.

O è sempre o non è mai. X me

Chi tradisce lo deve sapere prima, che dovrà tenere una certa partite dopo. Fa parte del pacchetto

Avere il senso di colpa si può. Ma prima, durante e dopo

E soprattutto se ci si sa gestire senza andare a frignaccolare in giro

Altrimenti niente tradimento.

Non è obbligatorio


----------



## Diletta (11 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'entra granché..
> 
> Vuol dire semplicemente che la consapevolezza che c'è un prima (pensierino-progettazione) un durante (consumazione dell'atto) un dopo (rientro a casa, moglie che ti saluta, ha preparato cena, ti parla della sua giornata)
> 
> ...


Su questo siamo proprio d'accordo!

Comunque, solo avendolo fatto minimo una volta, si può sapere con certezza come uno si sente, no?
E la constatazione di ciò avviene a posteriori, salvo i casi, credo pochi, in cui si sa già come ci si sentirà dopo.
Io appartengo a questa casistica, te lo posso mettere per iscritto che mi sentirei una merda umana, dopo.
Sicuro come il giorno che segue la notte.   
E menomale che, per me, non è obbligatorio!  


P.S.: non capirò mai come si possa portare a compimento la FASE 3. Forse esiste qualcuno che nasce davvero più puro di un altro...ma anche qui è questione di prospettive, per Blaise questo qualcuno è solo un coglione...un illuso coglione.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo siamo proprio d'accordo!
> 
> Comunque, solo avendolo fatto minimo una volta, si può sapere con certezza come uno si sente, no?
> E la constatazione di ciò avviene a posteriori, salvo i casi, credo pochi, in cui si sa già come ci si sentirà dopo.
> ...


Ma assolutamente sì, sono d'accordo

Sai qual'è il problema che a volte noto?

Che c'è chi si stupisce che la "fase 3" esiste.

E allora diciamolo.. la fase 3 esiste.

Ed è dura.

E chi parte con la fase 1 deve sapere che dovrà "reggere" anche la fase 3, e sarà dura.

Ma DOVRÀ reggere.

Perché c'è una persona accanto a te che non c'entra nulla e nulla sa

E non puoi caricarla della tua incapacità a gestire una fase che ESISTE.

Tutto qui..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente sì, sono d'accordo
> 
> Sai qual'è il problema che a volte noto?
> 
> ...


Alla fase tre non ci credo.
Chi la prova non lo fa una volta, soprattutto non lo fa di nuovo.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alla fase tre non ci credo.
> Chi la prova non lo fa una volta, soprattutto non lo fa di nuovo.


Ci sono tanti iscritti qui che l'hanno vissuta

Puoi attingere a piene mani, se vuoi, dalla loro esperienza

Me compreso

Ovvio che varia da caso a caso

Se in una coppia il dialogo è circoscritto a un:
Ciao come va tuttappost che c'è x cena vaffanculo ciao

È ovvio che sarà meno complessa

Dipende.. dipende


----------



## Foglia (11 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti iscritti qui che l'hanno vissuta
> 
> Puoi attingere a piene mani, se vuoi, dalla loro esperienza
> 
> ...


Io credo che durante un tradimento il traditore sia portato a minimizzare quello che sta facendo. Di conseguenza anche la fase tre non è così dura. Certo, poi non vale per tutti. Ma se il rimorso fosse davvero grande nessuno o quasi tradirebbe.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io credo che durante un tradimento il traditore sia portato a minimizzare quello che sta facendo. Di conseguenza anche la fase tre non è così dura. Certo, poi non vale per tutti. Ma se il rimorso fosse davvero grande nessuno o quasi tradirebbe.


Faccio pochissimo sforzo di fantasia a portarti un esempio comodo: IO

Che NON sono in grado di sostenere la fase 3, se avessi una amante a 400 metri da casa, la classica amante del giovedì o del venerdì che dir si voglia

Io lo so

Tempo 2 mesi (e avrei manica larga) e darei nei ciottori

E perderei completamente il controllo della situazione emotiva mia dentro casa

È un mio limite, e lo conosco (lasciamo perdere perché)

E siccome lo so, me ne guardo bene, Perché mi piace viver bene


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io credo che durante un tradimento il traditore sia portato a minimizzare quello che sta facendo. Di conseguenza anche la fase tre non è così dura. Certo, poi non vale per tutti. Ma se il rimorso fosse davvero grande nessuno o quasi tradirebbe.


Ci sono anche serial killer che si pentono (e infatti ricompongono la vittima) ma restano serial killer. Non sono come chi non riesce a dormire se ha detto una frase inopportuna.
Ci sono sensi di colpa e sensi di colpa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti iscritti qui che l'hanno vissuta
> 
> Puoi attingere a piene mani, se vuoi, dalla loro esperienza
> 
> ...


concordo la fase 3, è in base al tipo di rapporto.
Io sono una moglie da "coniglio con le olive", per un certo periodo ricordo mio marito che rispondeva a monosillabi e  teneva gli occhi bassi. Evitava il mio sguardo. Me ne ero accorta. Poi, credo che con il passare del tempo la fase 3 non esiste più


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Senso di colpa? No. Se scoperto non bisogna inventare niente ma solo dire mi è piaciuto punto. Se qualcuno trova o cerca scuse quello è  paraculaggine. Fare qualcosa fuori dalla norma non è fatta senza sapere, quindi ognuno le proprie azioni le fa secondo un ragionamento opportunistico o meno ma lo fa scientemente, tirarsi indietro dalle proprie responsabilità è solo da coglioni senza cervello.


Si...ma nella realtà quando succede ? Vorrei vedere se capitasse a te di essere scoperto se non cercheresti scuse,attenuanti e giustificazioni...


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senso di colpa NO nemmeno io...
> 
> Se avessi avuto il senso di colpa non lo avrei "dimenticato" prima di fare un tradimento, per poi recuperarlo prudentemente, perché "io sono onesto" ( o bravo, o innamorato, etc..)
> 
> ...


Infatti....penso proprio che il senso di colpa,il rimorso,siano molto raramente genuini se presenti e dichiarati dal traditore scoperto; più appropriato sarebbe pensare al ripensamento piuttosto, relativo alle circostanze che hanno permesso che venisse scoperto,sulla ricaduta familiare delle azioni egoistiche che hanno spinto a tradire, ma vero pentimento derivante dal senso di colpa lo vedo improbabile.


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente sì, sono d'accordo
> 
> Sai qual'è il problema che a volte noto?
> 
> ...


Tradotto: ambiguità  doppiezza; ciò richiede di essere cinici ed incoscienti e, di fatto emotivamente non (più) coinvolti col proprio partner, che ha perso attrattiva,esclusività della condivisione sia sessuale che cerebrale da parte del traditore. Il tradimento non è obbligatorio,non perché non sia un traguardo da raggiungere o una tappa del percorso nella vita della coppia, ma perché non tutti hanno le caratteristiche per poterlo perpetrare ....


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti iscritti qui che l'hanno vissuta
> 
> Puoi attingere a piene mani, se vuoi, dalla loro esperienza
> 
> ...


Invece, se c'è dialogo profondo, empatia, condivisione, l'impegno attoriale diventa più pesante....però, si può fare: "Caro,dopo la cenetta che t'ho preparato,possiamo farci le coccole come all'inizio,che ne sento tanto la mancanza?" R :"Ma certo cara...stavo proprio per chiedertelo....mancano molto anche a me le coccole che ci facevamo da fidanzati". 
Che squallore,e che pelo sullo stomaco!


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tradotto: ambiguità  doppiezza; ciò richiede di essere cinici ed incoscienti e, di fatto emotivamente non (più) coinvolti col proprio partner, che ha perso attrattiva,esclusività della condivisione sia sessuale che cerebrale da parte del traditore. Il tradimento non è obbligatorio,non perché non sia un traguardo da raggiungere o una tappa del percorso nella vita della coppia, ma perché non tutti hanno le caratteristiche per poterlo perpetrare ....


Ambiguità, doppiezza, sicuramente..

E ti faccio notare che ci sono sin dalla prima fase, non certo solo nell'ultima. 

Il resto sono libere considerazioni tue, che puoi assumere come automatiche x chiudere un cerchio.

Ti faccio notare però che non è obbligatorio nemmeno rimanere col proprio partner, e questo x riflettere sul fatto che così automatiche tutto sommato, probabilmente non lo sono, almeno non x tutti

Per il resto, ripeto, la doppiezza è evidente, non vedo cosa ci sia di stupefacente nel rilevarla, dato che è banale che vi sia

Siamo su un forum di tradimento

Sarebbe come se mi stupissi di vedere gente in costume entrando in una piscina


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che squallore,e che pelo sullo stomaco!


Ripeto, siamo su un forum di tradimento...

Stupirsi di leggere di persone che hanno tradito è un po' curioso, se vogliamo.

Lo scopo di un posto come questo non credo sia stupirsi di quanto più ovvio vi si possa trovare, dato il tema trattato, né di contare gli altrui peli sullo stomaco gridando allo scandalo.

Ma di scambiare esperienze e sensazioni.

Poi, evidentemente, è libertà individuale di ciascuno anche quella di stupirsi e schifarsi

Ma del resto non è nemmeno obbligatorio frequentare tutti i luoghi del mondo.. reali o virtuali


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si...ma nella realtà quando succede ? Vorrei vedere se capitasse a te di essere scoperto se non cercheresti scuse,attenuanti e giustificazioni...


Sei sicuro? Ma a 63 anni caro il più è fatto e tutto quello che viene è tutto in più. Poi per quanto stronzo possa essere non mi sono mai tirato indietro di fronte alle responsabilità. Tutto quello che faccio lo faccio con razionalità, anche l'amore o l'innamoramento non ha mai inficiato ( forse da ragazzino...forse) il mio razionalizzare le situazioni.


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ambiguità, doppiezza, sicuramente..
> 
> E ti faccio notare che ci sono sin dalla prima fase, non certo solo nell'ultima.
> 
> ...


Si scopre che il traditore è in piscina ma con lo smoking,oppure ad una cerimonia,insieme con noi,in costume da bagno, per usare la tua metafora.....Insomma: scopriamo l'inadeguatezza ed il trasformismo in chi,evidentemente, davamo per scontato fosse affidabile,prevedibile ecc..


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto, siamo su un forum di tradimento...
> 
> Stupirsi di leggere di persone che hanno tradito è un po' curioso, se vogliamo.
> 
> ...


Vero...ci si confronta ,si cercano sensazioni,motivazioni,reazioni; ma permettimi di poter scegliere lo schieramento e di biasimare la paraculaggine di chi,scoperto a tradire,cerca giustificazioni, stante che di traditori che lasciano dopo essere stati sgamati ce ne son pochini,eh!


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si scopre che il traditore è in piscina ma con lo smoking,oppure ad una cerimonia,insieme con noi,in costume da bagno, per usare la tua metafora.....Insomma: scopriamo l'inadeguatezza ed il trasformismo in chi,evidentemente, davamo per scontato fosse affidabile,prevedibile ecc..


Sostanzialmente,se non l'hai capito,ti è stato suggerito di approdare ad altri siti,se questo non ti aggrada.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si scopre che il traditore è in piscina ma con lo smoking,oppure ad una cerimonia,insieme con noi,in costume da bagno, per usare la tua metafora.....Insomma: scopriamo l'inadeguatezza ed il trasformismo in chi,evidentemente, davamo per scontato fosse affidabile,prevedibile ecc..


Scopriamo che in n forum di tradimento ci sono traditi e traditori, tutto qui...

Così come se mi iscrivessi in un forum di BDSM scoprirei con "stupore" che ci sono schiave che si vogliono far frustare da un coglione travestito a festa.

La doppiezza è insita nel tradire, non una scoperta dell'ultima ora

E ti faccio notare che appunto la doppiezza esiste già PRIMA di tradire, quando si conosce, quando n segreto si prende il primo caffè, quando si scambiano i primi WhatsApp bollenti

C'è da subito, la doppiezza


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei sicuro? Ma a 63 anni caro il più è fatto e tutto quello che viene è tutto in più. Poi per quanto stronzo possa essere non mi sono mai tirato indietro di fronte alle responsabilità. Tutto quello che faccio lo faccio con razionalità, anche l'amore o l'innamoramento non ha mai inficiato ( forse da ragazzino...forse) il mio razionalizzare le situazioni.


Appunto,t'è sempre andata bene,forse perché hai agito razionalmente,in modo avveduto; forse invece,perché tua moglie ha chiuso un occhio o tutti e due....Non esiste quindi prova del contrario ma,permettimi, essendo tu un seriale, rientri a pieno titolo nella categoria della doppiezza paracula. Ripeto,non tutti sono predisposti al tradimento per carattere ed indole, oggi gli scienziati ci dicono che dipende dal dna....Ma sdoganare il fatto che non essere scoperti non comporti una sottrazione di alcunché al proprio partner come sostiene apertamente una qui dentro, e come dai ad intendere pure tu,è ipocrisia alla massima potenza.


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente,se non l'hai capito,ti è stato suggerito di approdare ad altri siti,se questo non ti aggrada.


Non mi aggrada!


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scopriamo che in n forum di tradimento ci sono traditi e traditori, tutto qui...
> 
> Così come se mi iscrivessi in un forum di BDSM scoprirei con "stupore" che ci sono schiave che si vogliono far frustare da un coglione travestito a festa.
> 
> ...


Ben celata....non credo che tua moglie o io,avremmo sposato i rispettivi partnets avendone la certezza,o almeno la consapevolezza di una potenziale doppiezza ed infingardaggine....


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Appunto,t'è sempre andata bene,forse perché hai agito razionalmente,in modo avveduto; forse invece,perché tua moglie ha chiuso un occhio o tutti e due....Non esiste quindi prova del contrario ma,permettimi, essendo tu un seriale, rientri a pieno titolo nella categoria della doppiezza paracula. Ripeto,non tutti sono predisposti al tradimento per carattere ed indole, oggi gli scienziati ci dicono che dipende dal dna....Ma sdoganare il fatto che non essere scoperti non comporti una sottrazione di alcunché al proprio partner come sostiene apertamente una qui dentro, e come dai ad intendere pure tu,è ipocrisia alla massima potenza.


Seriale? Ho già detto che le dita di una mano sono sufficienti. Sottratto niente, tant'è che attualmente tutto prosegue alla grande, senza scomodare gli idealismi.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ben celata....non credo che tua moglie o io,avremmo sposato i rispettivi partnets avendone la certezza,o almeno la consapevolezza di una potenziale doppiezza ed infingardaggine....


Non so tu, ma io non riesco a fare ragionamenti con i se e con i ma, e in retrospettiva.

Per come la vedo io, la doppiezza esiste un po' in tutte le persone, a vari livelli.


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Seriale? Ho già detto che le dita di una mano sono sufficienti. Sottratto niente, tant'è che attualmente tutto prosegue alla grande, senza scomodare gli idealismi.


Quindi ,hai tradito sei persone (compresa tua moglie), e non ti dichiari seriale? Aggià, le "signore" con cui ti accompagnavi magari non erano sposate,magari....non cercavano altro che del sesso clandestino e le relative emozioni che ne derivano; ma la promiscuità così protratta nel tempo richiede una dose di ipocrisia e sdoppiamento non comuni. Certo che l'essere convinti di stare nel giusto aiuta....


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi ,hai tradito sei persone (compresa tua moglie), e non ti dichiari seriale? Aggià, le "signore" con cui ti accompagnavi magari non erano sposate,magari....non cercavano altro che del sesso clandestino e le relative emozioni che ne derivano; ma la promiscuità così protratta nel tempo richiede una dose di ipocrisia e sdoppiamento non comuni. Certo che l'essere convinti di stare nel giusto aiuta....


I giusti sono i "cornuti".


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma io non riesco a fare ragionamenti con i se e con i ma, e in retrospettiva.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, la doppiezza esiste un po' in tutte le persone, a vari livelli.


Non condivido....dando credito all'oroscopo e per esperienza personale ,credo di poter dire che i segni doppi,da cui sono circondato, siano piu predisposti ed inclini a gestire emotivamente situazioni diverse ,magari con la scusa di non voler ferire chi viene rassicurato con false o parziali verità (e non parlo di tradimento di coppia). No ,non credo che si sia tutti uguali....c'è chi non si controlla,non chiarisce,non si confronta e poi si prende i propri spazi e chi invece non riesce ad essere subdolo e calcolatore; e non credo dipenda dagli astri....


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Citazione Originariamente Scritto da stany Visualizza Messaggio 

Si scopre che il traditore è in piscina ma con lo smoking,oppure ad una cerimonia,insieme con noi,in costume da bagno, per usare la tua metafora.....Insomma: scopriamo l'inadeguatezza ed il trasformismo in chi,evidentemente, davamo per scontato fosse affidabile,prevedibile ecc..






trilobita ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente,se non l'hai capito,ti è stato suggerito di approdare ad altri siti,se questo non ti aggrada.


....................................................
Non mi aggrada che venga giustificato il tradimento da parte di chi lo ha realizzato; semmai dopo il dovuto approfondimento tale giustificazione,ove vi possa essere, va ricercata e riconosciuta da chi lo ha subito il tradimento,sennò, troppo comodo il traditore se la canta e se la suona.....


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ben celata....non credo che tua moglie o io,avremmo sposato i rispettivi partnets avendone la certezza,o almeno la consapevolezza di una potenziale doppiezza ed infingardaggine....



Non credo proprio neanch'io, e mi ci metto nel mezzo!


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I giusti sono i "cornuti".


Tanto vale stare dalla parte del torto a prescindere,nevvero?
Questo mi fa pensare ad una lettura sociologica del tradimento,così come il furbetto non paga le tasse,o se riesce approfitta dell'erogatore della benzina guasto,così tradisce la moglie od il marito ,tanto da per scontato che il proprio partner lo farà....bel modo di affrontare la vita e le sue prove...Certo che non si può parlare di principii,ideali,e rigore morale ed intellettuale. Tanto si vive una volta sola e non siamo ai tempi della nonna (di twinpeaks) e siamo certi che le fiamme dell'inferno non ci faranno espiare i "peccati" .....L'inferno è qui!


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

Adesso scusate,mi preparo per il funerale....oggi sarà una giornata campale.
Buona giornata


----------



## trilobita (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da stany Visualizza Messaggio
> 
> Si scopre che il traditore è in piscina ma con lo smoking,oppure ad una cerimonia,insieme con noi,in costume da bagno, per usare la tua metafora.....Insomma: scopriamo l'inadeguatezza ed il trasformismo in chi,evidentemente, davamo per scontato fosse affidabile,prevedibile ecc..
> 
> ...


Credo tu sia rimasto un paio di step indietro.
In questo forum ormai è proprio chi ha subito il tradimento a giustificare il fantasioso partner,con motivazioni che,tralaltro,manco il traditore aveva pensato di snocciolare,nel caso.
Quindi,non è il traditore a cantarsela e suonarsela....


----------



## stany (12 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo tu sia rimasto un paio di step indietro.
> In questo forum ormai è proprio chi ha subito il tradimento a giustificare il fantasioso partner,con motivazioni che,tralaltro,manco il traditore aveva pensato di snocciolare,nel caso.
> Quindi,non è il traditore a cantarsela e suonarsela....


Vero ma non tollero che la giustificazione immotivata, perché è quasi sempre così,derivi dal traditore, semmai io tradito ho il diritto dovere di capire il perché,le cause,le mie responsabilità,se ho intenzione di continuare....
Adesso vi lascio per prepararmi (funerale suocera).


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tanto vale stare dalla parte del torto a prescindere,nevvero?
> Questo mi fa pensare ad una lettura sociologica del tradimento,così come il furbetto non paga le tasse,o se riesce approfitta dell'erogatore della benzina guasto,così tradisce la moglie od il marito ,tanto da per scontato che il proprio partner lo farà....bel modo di affrontare la vita e le sue prove...Certo che non si può parlare di principii,ideali,e rigore morale ed intellettuale. Tanto si vive una volta sola e non siamo ai tempi della nonna (di twinpeaks) e siamo certi che le fiamme dell'inferno non ci faranno espiare i "peccati" .....L'inferno è qui!


Ognuno si crea il proprio inferno, sei sicuro che al tradito l'inferno lo abbia creato il traditore? Il tradito è scevro da colpa?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non condivido....dando credito all'oroscopo e per esperienza personale ,credo di poter dire che i segni doppi,da cui sono circondato, siano piu predisposti ed inclini a gestire emotivamente situazioni diverse ,magari con la scusa di non voler ferire chi viene rassicurato con false o parziali verità (e non parlo di tradimento di coppia). No ,non credo che si sia tutti uguali....c'è chi non si controlla,non chiarisce,non si confronta e poi si prende i propri spazi e chi invece non riesce ad essere subdolo e calcolatore; e non credo dipenda dagli astri....


Questo fa parte della "gestione" della doppiezza, che avviene in modo sicuramente individuale.


----------



## mistral (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti....penso proprio che il senso di colpa,il rimorso,siano molto raramente genuini se presenti e dichiarati dal traditore scoperto; più appropriato sarebbe pensare al ripensamento piuttosto, relativo alle circostanze che hanno permesso che venisse scoperto,sulla ricaduta familiare delle azioni egoistiche che hanno spinto a tradire, ma vero pentimento derivante dal senso di colpa lo vedo improbabile.


Ma il senso di colpa non lo si avverte per ciò che abbiamo fatto (e che ci piaceva assai) ,lo si avverte quando ci si trova davanti al dolore che la nostra mirabolante  avventura "scoperta " scaraventa addosso al partner e a noi stessi di rimando.
Mica mio marito si è pentito di essersela spassata con l'altra,avesse avuto senso di colpa nei miei riguardi non la tirava per un anno.Si è pentito di non essere stato sufficientemente furbo da evitare ed evitarsi  le conseguenze che gli si sono ritorte contro con gli interessi .Magari si è anche pentito dell'elemento che  ha scelto per farsi la sua bella relazione extra visto che nel momento in cui lui se la passava all'inferno l'altra godeva nel buttare benzina..Di fronte alla distruzione che ne è scaturita,al rischio di trovarsi con il culo a terra e perdere tutte le sue sicurezze ,qualche pompino in macchina e qualche scopata a domicilio gli saranno sembrate stronzate senza senso DOPO.
Pentito perché i conti tra il dare evere erano in netta perdita e non era stato in grado di valutarli prima.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso scusate,mi preparo per il funerale....oggi sarà una giornata campale.
> Buona giornata


Condoglianze


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma il senso di colpa non lo si avverte per ciò che abbiamo fatto (e che ci piaceva assai) ,lo si avverte quando ci si trova davanti al dolore che la nostra mirabolante  avventura "scoperta " scaraventa addosso al partner e a noi stessi di rimando.
> Mica mio marito si è pentito di essersela spassata con l'altra,avesse avuto senso di colpa nei miei riguardi non la tirava per un anno.Si è pentito di non essere stato sufficientemente furbo da evitare ed evitarsi  le conseguenze che gli si sono ritorte contro con gli interessi .Magari si è anche pentito dell'elemento che  ha scelto per farsi la sua bella relazione extra visto che nel momento in cui lui se la passava all'inferno l'altra godeva nel buttare benzina..Di fronte alla distruzione che ne è scaturita,al rischio di trovarsi con il culo a terra e perdere tutte le sue sicurezze ,qualche pompino in macchina e qualche scopata a domicilio gli saranno sembrate stronzate senza senso DOPO.
> Pentito perché i conti tra il dare evere erano in netta perdita e non era stato in grado di valutarli prima.


Pure il mio disse che "non ne valeva la pena" :unhappy:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> concordo la fase 3, è in base al tipo di rapporto.
> Io sono una moglie da "coniglio con le olive", per un certo periodo ricordo mio marito che rispondeva a monosillabi e  teneva gli occhi bassi. Evitava il mio sguardo. Me ne ero accorta. Poi, credo che con il passare del tempo la fase 3 non esiste più


Beh.. certo.. tu fossi una moglie che nel coniglio con le olive ci mette lo stecchino di rosmarino infilato nel culo del coniglio, penso proprio che non reggerei, e confesserei tutto...:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. certo.. tu fossi una moglie che nel coniglio con le olive ci mette lo stecchino di rosmarino infilato nel culo del coniglio, penso proprio che non reggerei, e confesserei tutto...:carneval:


 un pochino glielo ho messo, gli occhi bassi erano legati ai miei " tutto bene ,sei sicuri, c'è qualcosa che non va". Confessare vuol dire far saltare tutto, non è così semplice. 
Le conseguenze ci sono sempre


----------



## mistral (12 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure il mio disse che "non ne valeva la pena" :unhappy:


Si,è come volersi arrampicare in cima all'albero di ciliegie del vicino perché se ne intravede una bella rossa e succulenta.
Ci si arriva con un sacco di escamotage ,lei si lascia afferrare.
Se ci dice bene ,per quell'attimo sarà bella dolce ed appagante ,se va male ,al contrario di ciò che si pregustava  ,si trova pure una punta acida.
Poi si spezza il ramo,ci si rompe le ossa ,magari si finisce in coma o sulla sedia a rotelle ,il vicino si avvicina con una forca e la ciliegia buona o acida che fosse ,si finisce per maledirla perché con le ossa rotte e colto in flagrante,manco te lo ricordi più che sapore avesse quella cazzo di ciliegia come tante.
Quindi non è un rinnegare l'AMMMOOOre per l'amante ma proprio il non riuscirlo più a collocare tra le cose degne di nota se confrontate alla situazione che ci si trova a vivere in famiglia.
Se la tua scappatella non viene scoperta ,la bolla regge anche una volta che si sia eventualmente conclusa la storia.
É solo l'essere scoperti che genera queste sensazioni ,nessun rigurgito di lealtà .I miei altarini f inche sono solo miei ,anche con un po' di disagio ed ansia,me li gestisco da me.Se devo reggerli anche davanti al giudizio di terzi,reggere è dura.É sicuramente un comportamento ipocrita ma finché la polvere rimane sotto al tappeto ......


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Si,è come volersi arrampicare in cima all'albero di ciliegie del vicino perché se ne intravede una bella rossa e succulenta.
> Ci si arriva con un sacco di escamotage ,lei si lascia afferrare.
> Se ci dice bene ,per quell'attimo sarà bella dolce ed appagante ,se va male ,al contrario di ciò che si pregustava  ,si trova pure una punta acida.
> Poi si spezza il ramo,ci si rompe le ossa ,magari si finisce in coma o sulla sedia a rotelle ,il vicino si avvicina con una forca e la ciliegia buona o acida che fosse ,si finisce per maledirla perché con le ossa rotte e colto in flagrante,manco te lo ricordi più che sapore avesse quella cazzo di ciliegia come tante.
> ...


Già. Bello correre con la spider con il vento nei capelli, finché non ti schianti.


----------



## stany (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condoglianze


Grazie


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie


Condoglianze


----------



## stany (13 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Condoglianze


Grazie blaise


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo siamo proprio d'accordo!
> 
> Comunque, solo avendolo fatto minimo una volta, si può sapere con certezza come uno si sente, no?
> E la constatazione di ciò avviene a posteriori, salvo i casi, credo pochi, in cui si sa già come ci si sentirà dopo.
> ...


 @_danny_ lo ha spiegato egregiamente in altro post :
"Io credo che il tradimento abbia lo stesso motore di qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
 Con la sola complicanza di essere frutto di un'attrazione nata tra persone non libere.
Il che richiede necessario trovare motivazioni e  giustificazioni aggiuntive per rendere accettabile qualcosa che non si  considera tale".


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Invece, se c'è dialogo profondo, empatia, condivisione, l'impegno attoriale diventa più pesante....però, si può fare: "Caro,dopo la cenetta che t'ho preparato,possiamo farci le coccole come all'inizio,che ne sento tanto la mancanza?" R :"Ma certo cara...stavo proprio per chiedertelo....mancano molto anche a me le coccole che ci facevamo da fidanzati".
> Che squallore,e che pelo sullo stomaco!


Tempo fa qualcuno qui sul forum sosteneva - correttamente, secondo me - che il traditore/trice con l'"ormone a mille" (cito a memoria) è spesso e volentieri più coccolone e molto più incline al rapporto sessuale con il proprio partner legittimo proprio perchè in quel periodo è in botta...per un'altra persona, però...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tempo fa qualcuno qui sul forum sosteneva - correttamente, secondo me - che il traditore/trice con l'"ormone a mille" (cito a memoria) è spesso e volentieri più coccolone e molto più incline al rapporto sessuale con il proprio partner legittimo proprio perchè in quel periodo è in botta...per un'altra persona, però...


Non è vero. Io lo sono sempre.....in botta.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io lo sono sempre.....in botta.


Pure io 
Rispondevo allo 'stupore' di [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION]...


----------



## Lostris (13 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tempo fa qualcuno qui sul forum sosteneva - correttamente, secondo me - che il traditore/trice con l'"ormone a mille" (cito a memoria) è spesso e volentieri più coccolone e molto più incline al rapporto sessuale con il proprio partner legittimo proprio perchè in quel periodo è in botta...per un'altra persona, però...


Non posso parlare in generale, ma per me non è stato così.

semmai l'opposto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

Pensate quando non lo sarete più. Vi sparerete?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensate quando non lo sarete più. Vi sparerete?


no faranno il botto finale


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensate quando non lo sarete più. Vi sparerete?


Non saremo più 'in botta' dici ?
Boh, cambieremo hobby...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non posso parlare in generale, ma per me non è stato così.
> 
> semmai l'opposto.


Neanche per me è stato così ma posso capìre che per qualcuno, benchè paradossale, sia andata esattamente così...


----------



## nina (13 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non posso parlare in generale, ma per me non è stato così.
> 
> semmai l'opposto.


Quoto. Apriva le gambe a tutti tranne che a me.


----------



## trilobita (13 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io lo sono sempre.....in botta.


Dipende......se trovi la farmacia aperta...


----------



## insane (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensate quando non lo sarete più. Vi sparerete?


Pillola blu, non quella di Matrix


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non saremo più 'in botta' dici ?
> Boh, cambieremo hobby...


Non è questo. È che bisogna avere chiaro su cosa si fonda la propria identità e su cosa si basano le nostre sicurezze.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensate quando non lo sarete più. Vi sparerete?


Beh io al tuo posto l'avrei già fatto. E scinn' da stu' piedistallo


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dipende......se trovi la farmacia aperta...


Ho la scorta.... ; )


----------



## trilobita (13 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho la scorta.... ; )


Qualcuno vuole ucciderti,oltre Brunetta,naturalmente?
Beh,capisco,qualche marito non avrà digerito le tue performance con la di lui moglie,quindi la scorta mi sembra una buona idea....
Il capo scorta chi è?Peppiniell'o meccanico?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole ucciderti,oltre Brunetta,naturalmente?
> Beh,capisco,qualche marito non avrà digerito le tue performance con la di lui moglie,quindi la scorta mi sembra una buona idea....
> Il capo scorta chi è?Peppiniell'o meccanico?


No il puffo forzuto ( il colore è  blu)


----------



## stany (13 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tempo fa qualcuno qui sul forum sosteneva - correttamente, secondo me - che il traditore/trice con l'"ormone a mille" (cito a memoria) è spesso e volentieri più coccolone e molto più incline al rapporto sessuale con il proprio partner legittimo proprio perchè in quel periodo è in botta...per un'altra persona, però...


Vero : ho avuto modo di constatarlo.....


----------



## stany (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dipende......se trovi la farmacia aperta...


La pubblicità della 500....


----------



## stany (13 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole ucciderti,oltre Brunetta,naturalmente?
> Beh,capisco,qualche marito non avrà digerito le tue performance con la di lui moglie,quindi la scorta mi sembra una buona idea....
> Il capo scorta chi è?Peppiniell'o meccanico?


Bella questa!


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tempo fa qualcuno qui sul forum sosteneva - correttamente, secondo me - che il traditore/trice con l'"ormone a mille" (cito a memoria) è spesso e volentieri più coccolone e molto più incline al rapporto sessuale con il proprio partner legittimo proprio perchè in quel periodo è in botta...per un'altra persona, però...


Se non hai sottomano l'amante può anche essere.
Se non è così è più vero il contrario.


----------



## Lostris (13 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Se non hai sottomano l'amante può anche essere*.
> Se non è così è più vero il contrario.


Per me nemmeno.
Non è il sesso che desideri, ma la persona.

Non è che una vale l'altra.


----------



## nina (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me nemmeno.
> Non è il sesso che desideri, ma la persona.
> 
> Non è che una vale l'altra.


Anche per me è così.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me nemmeno.
> Non è il sesso che desideri, ma la persona.
> 
> Non è che una vale l'altra.


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me nemmeno.
> Non è il sesso che desideri, ma la persona.
> 
> Non è che una vale l'altra.


pienamente d'accordo


----------



## trilobita (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo


Quoto,anche per me succede così..


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quoto,anche per me succede così..


 non capisco quelli che via uno sotto l'altro.


----------



## trilobita (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non capisco quelli che via uno sotto l'altro.


Invece se tutti facessero così,non esisterebbe più il tradimento.
Purtroppo esistono quelli che sotto un altro senza mandare via uno.....


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me nemmeno.
> Non è il sesso che desideri, ma la persona.
> 
> Non è che una vale l'altra.


Mia moglie nel periodo del tradimento era molto più desiderosa anche con me.
Ormoni a mille.
Forse perché aveva anche iniziato ad assumerli.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma solo io non ho cambiato il modo di desiderare mio marito durante il tradimento?


----------



## perplesso (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non capisco quelli che via uno sotto l'altro.


funziona pressappoco allo stesso modo di chi accende una sigaretta non appena ha spento quella prima


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo io non ho cambiato il modo di desiderare mio marito durante il tradimento?


Il mio desiderio era già cambiato molto prima... 
a furia di rassegnarmi mi arrangiavo e mi sono spenta, credo.

È stato qualcun altro a riaccendere la passione, e il mio desiderio era diretto a lui.

Probabilmente sono, nonostante tutto, una "monogama sessuale".

Non mi è mai capitato nella vita finora di desiderare sessualmente due uomini contemporaneamente.
Poi certo, mai dire mai.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio desiderio era già cambiato molto prima...
> a furia di rassegnarmi mi arrangiavo e mi sono spenta, credo.
> 
> È stato qualcun altro a riaccendere la passione, e il mio desiderio era diretto a lui.
> ...


sai che conosco entrambe le situazioni e ti capisco


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il mio desiderio era già cambiato molto prima...
> a furia di rassegnarmi mi arrangiavo e mi sono spenta, credo.
> 
> È stato qualcun altro a riaccendere la passione, e il mio desiderio era diretto a lui.
> ...


Credo che sia questione di struttura mentale.
Ci penso, poi apro un thread.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia questione di struttura mentale.
> Ci penso, poi apro un thread.


Ma quale struttura mentale se c'è l'ammore non lo farai con tutti e due, se invece non c'è vedi che si tromba anche con tre.


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale struttura mentale se c'è l'ammore non lo farai con tutti e due, se invece non c'è vedi che si tromba anche con tre.


Più o meno stavo pensando la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> *Ma quale struttura mentale se c'è l'ammore non lo farai con tutti e due*, se invece non c'è vedi che si tromba anche con tre.


non ho capito


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito


Se sei innamorata del tuo amante cercherai di non farlo con tuo marito, se sei innamorata di tuo marito non ti cerchi l'amante. Se te li fai entrambi di che ammore parli? Trombi e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se sei innamorata del tuo amante cercherai di non farlo con tuo marito, se sei innamorata di tuo marito non ti cerchi l'amante. Se te li fai entrambi di che ammore parli? Trombi e basta.


Non condivido
Ma lo so che sono strana


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non condivido
> Ma lo so che sono strana


Non mi dire che li ami contemporaneamente?
Forse uno va bene per il normale e l'altro per il lato b.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non mi dire che li ami contemporaneamente?
> Forse uno va bene per il normale e l'altro per il lato b.


mai amato l'amante
mai smesso (allora) di amare mio marito


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> mai amato l'amante
> mai smesso (allora) di amare mio marito


Allora solo sesso. Complimenti, senza ironia


----------



## francoff (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> mai amato l'amante
> mai smesso (*allora**)* di amare mio marito




sic!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sic!


Bè i sentimenti se uccisi cambiano anche se non vuoi

traduzione di : sic! ?


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale struttura mentale se c'è l'ammore non lo farai con tutti e due, se invece non c'è vedi che si tromba anche con tre.


parla per te.

L'amore indipendentemente da quante emme ci infili qui non c'entra nulla.
 Il desiderio può esserci a prescindere.

anche se è certamente vero che desidero sempre chi amo, non è altrettanto vero che amo sempre chi desidero.. certo, per me deve esserci un minimo di coinvolgimento, altrimenti non scatta nulla.

Sicuramente ci si puó "coinvolgere" sessualmente con più persone, ma a me personalmente non è mai capitato.


----------



## patroclo (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia questione di struttura mentale.
> Ci penso, poi apro un thread.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale struttura mentale se c'è l'ammore non lo farai con tutti e due, se invece non c'è vedi che si tromba anche con tre.





farfalla ha detto:


> mai amato l'amante
> mai smesso (allora) di amare mio marito





Lostris ha detto:


> parla per te.
> 
> L'amore indipendentemente da quante emme ci infili qui non c'entra nulla.
> Il desiderio può esserci a prescindere.
> ...


....ok ....abbiamo stabilito che non c'è una regola generale....


----------



## francoff (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè i sentimenti se uccisi cambiano anche se non vuoi
> 
> traduzione di : sic! ?



perfetta....non è la prima volta che mi traduci


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se non hai sottomano l'amante può anche essere.
> Se non è così è più vero il contrario.


Certo, sicuramente.
Però quello è un aspetto al quale non avevo mai pensato, a quel mix tempesta ormonale/senso di colpa che ti fa fare i numeri con il legittimo/a...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> perfetta....non è la prima volta che mi traduci


Ah ok


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie nel periodo del tradimento era molto più desiderosa anche con me.
> Ormoni a mille.


A tratti anche con me.
Ormoni ? 
Senso di colpa ? 
Lite con l'amante e desiderio di riaffermarsi in casa ?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A tratti anche con me.
> Ormoni ?
> Senso di colpa ?
> Lite con l'amante e desiderio di riaffermarsi in casa ?


Desiderio di te?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> funziona pressappoco allo stesso modo di chi accende una sigaretta non appena ha spento quella prima


abitudine, vizio, non si ha più piacere


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Desiderio di te?


Anche. Si. Probabile.
Certo, non posso dirlo con certezza (anche perchè sessualmente s'era sempre andati parecchio d'accordo) però è probabile che un mix di quei fattori (più altri che magari ignoro) abbia acceso a tratti - e durante il periodo in cui mi tradiva - il desiderio di lei per me. Boh. Non lo escluderei.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si.
> Certo, non posso dirlo con certezza (anche perchè sessualmente s'era sempre andati parecchio d'accordo) però è probabile che un mix di quei fattori (più altri che magari ignoro) abbia acceso a tratti - e durante il periodo in cui mi tradiva - il desiderio di lei per me. Boh. Non lo escluderei.


Si desidera anche in proporzione a quanto ci si ritiene desiderabili...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se sei innamorata del tuo amante cercherai di non farlo con tuo marito, se sei innamorata di tuo marito non ti cerchi l'amante. Se te li fai entrambi di che ammore parli? Trombi e basta.


ROSSO : SI
VERDE : NO
CELESTE : SI E NO


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si desidera anche in proporzione a quanto ci si ritiene desiderabili...


Puoi elaborare il concetto ?
Grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale struttura mentale se c'è l'ammore non lo farai con tutti e due, se invece non c'è vedi che si tromba anche con tre.


hai ragione,  per me è così. Come dicevo prima a me fa strano sentire chi fa sesso senza provare amore per l'altro
 Cosa vuol dire desiderio sessuale per una persona. 
Non ho capacità dissociative. 
Non è una cosa che ho mai provato.
Se mi piace e provo una forte attrazione, poi mi invaghisco inteso come innamoramento.
Se no non mi scatta proprio l'ormone.


----------



## perplesso (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> abitudine, vizio, non si ha più piacere


le compulsioni sono compulsioni, non piacere


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> parla per te.
> 
> L'amore indipendentemente da quante emme ci infili qui non c'entra nulla.
> Il desiderio può esserci a prescindere.
> ...


Azz, ami il maritino e ti fai un altro che ti attizza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> le compulsioni sono compulsioni, non piacere


 parliamo di persone ossessionati dal sesso. Diventa un'azione priva di valore.Il problema si pone per l'altro, che magari una mezza aspettava l'aveva. Per persone così allora uno vale l'altro.Basta che piaccia.....


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parliamo di persone ossessionati dal sesso. Diventa un'azione priva di valore.Il problema si pone per l'altro, che magari una mezza aspettava l'aveva. Per persone così allora uno vale l'altro.Basta che piaccia.....


Basta che t'attizza. Il valore è il piacere, basta che non si prospettano "aspettative". Volete le farfalle? Ite .....


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2017)

Riesco a comprendere chi fa l'amore col marito/moglie nonostante non sia più innamorato ma gli voglia bene.
Dovere coniugale, dove dai anche il meglio di te per non far capire che ti sei innamorato di un altro/a.
Ma la tua testa è altrove.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Riesco a comprendere chi fa l'amore col marito/moglie nonostante non sia più innamorato ma gli voglia bene.
> Dovere coniugale, dove dai anche il meglio di te per non far capire che ti sei innamorato di un altro/a.
> Ma la tua testa è altrove.


Appunto basta non innamorarti, così fai bene in casa e fuori


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Riesco a comprendere chi fa l'amore col marito/moglie nonostante non sia più innamorato ma gli voglia bene.
> Dovere coniugale, dove dai anche il meglio di te per non far capire che ti sei innamorato di un altro/a.
> Ma la tua testa è altrove.


Esattamente.
Può però accadere che ci si innamori PARECCHIO dell'altro/a e allora diventa davvero difficile tenere in piedi a lungo il teatrino...a me è successo.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Può però accadere che ci innamori PARECCHIO dell'altro/a e allora diventa davvero difficile tenere in piedi a lungo il teatrino...a me è successo.


Ti piacciono le farfalle non le farfalline.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Riesco a comprendere chi fa l'amore col marito/moglie nonostante non sia più innamorato ma gli voglia bene.
> Dovere coniugale, dove dai anche il meglio di te per non far capire che ti sei innamorato di un altro/a.
> Ma la tua testa è altrove.


Io questo non lo comprendo


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le farfalle non le farfalline.


Le seconde sono più gestibili


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Le seconde sono più gestibili


Appunto


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto


...ma a volte incocci nelle prime e - sul lungo termine - sò cazzi...


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...ma a volte incocci nelle prime e - sul lungo termine - sò cazzi...


Mai capitato. Non so l'ammore cos'è.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mai capitato. Non so l'ammore cos'è.


S'è capito.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Puoi elaborare il concetto ?
> Grazie


Mi sembra evidente che se ti senti una cozza non ti esponi temendo un rifiuto o scarso desiderio.
Se ti senti fig* sei anche più disinvolt* durante.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz, ami il maritino e ti fai un altro che ti attizza.


Il maritino sarebbe il marito della signora.. 

Mi dà un po' l'idea del biscarotto.. :rotfl:

Prendo appunti :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz, ami il maritino e ti fai un altro che ti attizza.


:facepalm:
Non è che sia proprio il mio caso, ma fa niente.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Non è che sia proprio il mio caso, ma fa niente.


Lostris tu non possedere maritino?

Desiderare tanto tanto maritino?

Volere maritino? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si desidera anche in proporzione a quanto ci si ritiene desiderabili...


l'altra faccia è il non sentirsi desiderabili in assoluto quando l'altro non ti desidera... 
Forse per questo il mio desiderio è scemato.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> parla per te.
> 
> L'amore indipendentemente da quante emme ci infili qui non c'entra nulla.
> Il desiderio può esserci a prescindere.
> ...


Credo Blaise intenda la stessa cosa indicandola in modo diverso.
L'ammmore non è in effetti l'amore.
È il coinvolgimento.
Quello per mia esperienza se è forte in una relazione esclude di fatto la volontà di averne altre.
Se il coinvolgimento è debole non è affatto impossibile avere più relazioni contemporaneamente.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A tratti anche con me.
> Ormoni ?
> Senso di colpa ?
> Lite con l'amante e desiderio di riaffermarsi in casa ?


Innamoramento di sé. 
Senso di onnipotenza.
Ormoni.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione,  per me è così. Come dicevo prima a me fa strano sentire chi fa sesso senza provare amore per l'altro
> Cosa vuol dire desiderio sessuale per una persona.
> Non ho capacità dissociative.
> Non è una cosa che ho mai provato.
> ...


Anche per me è stato sempre così.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Riesco a comprendere chi fa l'amore col marito/moglie nonostante non sia più innamorato ma gli voglia bene.
> Dovere coniugale, dove dai anche il meglio di te per non far capire che ti sei innamorato di un altro/a.
> Ma la tua testa è altrove.


Certo.
Fai l'amore col marito pensando di farlo con l'amante.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che se ti senti una cozza non ti esponi temendo un rifiuto o scarso desiderio.
> Se ti senti fig* sei anche più disinvolt* durante.


Assolutamente si.
Mio padre diceva sempre che era molto più capace di attrarre le donne quando aveva già una relazione o più di una. 
Ci furono periodi in cui ne ebbe parecchie.
Io come tutti i figli ho voluto fare l'esatto contrario.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> l'altra faccia è il non sentirsi desiderabili in assoluto quando l'altro non ti desidera...
> Forse per questo il mio desiderio è scemato.


E questo potrei dire di capirlo bene...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto basta non innamorarti, così fai bene in casa e fuori


fosse così semplice.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Può però accadere che ci si innamori PARECCHIO dell'altro/a e allora diventa davvero difficile tenere in piedi a lungo il teatrino...a me è successo.


e come è finita?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Fai l'amore col marito pensando di farlo con l'amante.


Ma anche solo pensare che sia accaduta una cosa simile come si fa a restare insieme


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche solo pensare che sia accaduta una cosa simile come si fa a restare insieme


ma è quello che pensano tutti i traditi.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è quello che pensano tutti i traditi.


Devo confessare di esserci passato anch'io.
Tanti (ma tanti...) anni fa.
Per questo ritengo sia possibile che accada.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è quello che pensano tutti i traditi.


Vuol dire che l'altro è stato fatto entrare nella intimità della coppia 
Ognuno ha i suoi paletti e il suo grado di sopportazione
Il giorno che faccio sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro capisco che quel rapporto è finito.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche solo pensare che sia accaduta una cosa simile come si fa a restare insieme


Disconosci tutto. Farfallina farfallina


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che l'altro è stato fatto entrare nella intimità della coppia
> Ognuno ha i suoi paletti e il suo grado di sopportazione
> Il giorno che faccio sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro capisco che quel rapporto è finito.


https://www.google.it/amp/dilei.it/...o-e-una-tecnica-si-chiama-framing/431108/amp/
Dicono di no... (mah)

E chi non conosce il framing...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che l'altro è stato fatto entrare nella intimità della coppia
> Ognuno ha i suoi paletti e il suo grado di sopportazione
> Il giorno che faccio sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro capisco che quel rapporto è finito.


E se fai sesso con tutti e due tutto ok? Stai invecchiando mi diventi saggia


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E se fai sesso con tutti e due tutto ok? Stai invecchiando mi diventi saggia


Dipende
A me non  é mai capitato di fare sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro. Non capisco perché dovrei farci sesso. Chi mi obbliga?
Dato che non me lo ordina il dottore se faccio sesso con qualcuno è perché lo desidero. E vale per mio marito e vale per l'eventuale amante 
Conosco la situazione in cui il rapporto ufficiale va bene e nonostante questo è presente una relazione e quando c'è una relazione con un rapporto ufficiale che non è quello che dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende
> A me non  é mai capitato di fare sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro. Non capisco perché dovrei farci sesso. Chi mi obbliga?
> Dato che non me lo ordina il dottore se faccio sesso con qualcuno è perché lo desidero. E vale per mio marito e vale per l'eventuale amante
> Conosco la situazione in cui il rapporto ufficiale va bene e nonostante questo è presente una relazione e quando c'è una relazione con un rapporto ufficiale che non è quello che dovrebbe essere.


Però accade..

Pensa allora a quelle coppie che magari si eccitano pensando che ci sia un altro/a nel letto con loro.

Alla fine sono complici, ma da loro e tra di loro non si bastano x eccitarsi..  se si vuol vedere da una certa ottica


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però accade..
> 
> Pensa allora a quelle coppie che magari si eccitano pensando che ci sia un altro/a nel letto con loro.
> 
> Alla fine sono complici, ma da loro e tra di loro non si bastano x eccitarsi..  se si vuol vedere da una certa ottica



Hai voglia se accade...
Il problema è quando con quello a cui pensi quando scopi con il partner ci scopi per davvero.
Non è proprio più solo una fantasia...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però accade..
> 
> Pensa allora a quelle coppie che magari si eccitano pensando che ci sia un altro/a nel letto con loro.
> 
> Alla fine sono complici, ma da loro e tra di loro non si bastano x eccitarsi..  se si vuol vedere da una certa ottica


Questo credo sia un discorso diverso 
Diventa un gioco condiviso e se non è l'unica modalità può essere anche piacevole


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia se accade...
> Il problema è quando con quello a cui pensi quando scopi con il partner ci scopi per davvero.
> Non è proprio più solo una fantasia...


Mi confermi che sono strana allora


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi confermi che sono strana allora


No.
Credo che ognuno abbia le sue fantasie.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Credo che ognuno abbia le sue fantasie.


Ma un conto sono le fantasie, un conto è fare sesso con te pensando o sperando di essere con un altro


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se sei innamorata del tuo amante cercherai di non farlo con tuo marito, se sei innamorata di tuo marito non ti cerchi l'amante.* Se te li fai entrambi di che ammore parli? Trombi e basta*.


Allora da questo discorso si deduce che tu non ami neanche tua moglie...
Sempre che il concetto valga anche a parti invertite, cioè dalla parte di un uomo che ha l'amante fuori.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo credo sia un discorso diverso
> Diventa un gioco condiviso e se non è l'unica modalità può essere anche piacevole


È sicuramente un discorso diverso, ed è un gioco condiviso

Resta il fatto che senza il "gioco" ci si ammoscia

O magari no... Questo non lo so 

Anche perché è un gioco che non ho mai condiviso ne con mia moglie ne con altre


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende
> A me non  é mai capitato di fare sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro. Non capisco perché dovrei farci sesso. Chi mi obbliga?
> Dato che non me lo ordina il dottore se faccio sesso con qualcuno è perché lo desidero. E vale per mio marito e vale per l'eventuale amante
> Conosco la situazione in cui il rapporto ufficiale va bene e nonostante questo è presente una relazione e quando c'è una relazione con un rapporto ufficiale che non è quello che dovrebbe essere.


Ma chi ti dice questo. Ma quando avevi l'amico amante facevi sesso volentieri con tutt'e due? Uno il mattino e l'altro di sera?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma chi ti dice questo. Ma quando avevi l'amico amante facevi sesso volentieri con tutt'e due? Uno il mattino e l'altro di sera?


Certo che facevo sesso volentieri, se no ribadisco che non lo avrei fatto


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un conto sono le fantasie, un conto è fare sesso con te pensando o sperando di essere con un altro


Se non lo fai con quell'altra rimane sempre una fantasia.
Sai quante fantasie di questo tipo hanno gli uomini?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma chi ti dice questo. Ma quando avevi l'amico amante facevi sesso volentieri con tutt'e due? Uno il mattino e l'altro di sera?


Ma... Non dicevi anche te che fai sesso volentieri anche con tua moglie, anche quando hai una amante??


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se non lo fai con quell'altra rimane sempre una fantasia.
> Sai quante fantasie di questo tipo hanno gli uomini?


Non lo metto in dubbio
A me non è successo se non in un gioco condiviso
Poi farei una differenza tra fare l'amore con te senza voglia e per eccitarmi pensando all'amante
Fare l'amore con te e immaginare di essere con Javier Bardem
Fare l'amore con te e pensare di farlo con una persona reale che non me la da

La terza la posso capire in un momento di intimità solitaria altrimenti la trovo comunque una cosa "fastidiosa" da scoprire
La prima mi è incomprensibile perchè non capisco perchè starei facendo l'amore con te


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio
> A me non è successo se non in un gioco condiviso
> Poi farei una differenza tra fare l'amore con te senza voglia e per eccitarmi pensando all'amante
> Fare l'amore con te e immaginare di essere con Javier Bardem
> ...


Quoto.
(ogni tanto lo faccio anch'io )


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

.. comunque mi son dovuto andare a vedere chi è sto Javier Bardem...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> .. comunque mi son dovuto andare a vedere chi è sto Javier Bardem...


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio
> A me non è successo se non in un gioco condiviso
> Poi farei una differenza tra fare l'amore con te senza voglia e per eccitarmi pensando all'amante
> Fare l'amore con te e immaginare di essere con Javier Bardem
> ...


Quoto.

Onestamente il primo e il terzo caso non lo contemplo proprio, anzi se dovessi scoprire che mentre fai sesso con me pensi a qualcun altra... 

Il secondo caso, anche a pensare sia un gioco condiviso, non lo riesco molto a capire... 

Forse ha più senso immaginare insieme di essere/coinvolgere una terza persona.. ma anche lì... mah.

come il mio amante e sua moglie che mentre facevano sesso immaginavano me come terza... :unhappy:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> sperando di essere con un altro


Come dice il detto..
La speranza è l'ultima a morire :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Onestamente il primo e il terzo caso non lo contemplo proprio, anzi se dovessi scoprire che mentre fai sesso con me pensi a qualcun altra...
> 
> ...


E non hai sfruttato l'occasione?


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non hai sfruttato l'occasione?


Sai che l'ho pensato anch'io?
Siamo troppo d'accordo oggi....
Preoccupante.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che l'ho pensato anch'io?
> Siamo troppo d'accordo oggi....
> *Preoccupante*.


decisamente


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non hai sfruttato l'occasione?





danny ha detto:


> Sai che l'ho pensato anch'io?
> Siamo troppo d'accordo oggi....
> Preoccupante.


Il pane sempre in bocca a chi non ha i denti...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pane sempre in bocca a chi non ha i denti...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Pensa che amiche mi ritrovo
 [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION]:inlove:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non hai sfruttato l'occasione?



Sono una giovane fanciulla innocente!



Seriamente... no! 
Lui insistette parecchio che mi facessi avanti io con sua moglie in modo malizioso, dato che lui non poteva farlo senza il rischio che lei mangiasse la foglia sulla nostra tresca.

per me era inconcepibile... oltre a complicare le cose, era una situazione che non mi intrigava particolarmente..
non ho mai avuto nessuna fantasia in quel senso, non mi ha mai allettato il pensiero di un rapporto a tre.

Invece era la loro "fantasia di coppia", che fino ad allora non avevano avuto il coraggio di realizzare per timore delle possibili ripercussioni sulla loro intimità.

Penso potrei farlo (forse) solo se capitasse in modo non premeditato e solo da ubriaca con persone a cui non sono legata particolarmente :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Pensa che amiche mi ritrovo
> @_Lostris_:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono una giovane fanciulla innocente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono fantasie che hanno precisi significati per chi li ha (a credere alla psicologia anche quando non ci piace) non basta essere amanti/coppia per condividerle.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non hai sfruttato l'occasione?





danny ha detto:


> Sai che l'ho pensato anch'io?
> Siamo troppo d'accordo oggi....
> Preoccupante.





Lostris ha detto:


> Penso potrei farlo (forse) solo se capitasse in modo non premeditato e solo da ubriaca con persone a cui non sono legata particolarmente :rotfl::rotfl:



1 + 1 + 1 = ....





:carneval:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il pane sempre in bocca a chi non ha i denti...


Veramente io sono molto dotata di denti. :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1 + 1 + 1 = ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono fantasie che hanno precisi significati per chi li ha (a credere alla psicologia anche quando non ci piace) non basta essere amanti/coppia per condividerle.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono una giovane fanciulla innocente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basta, questo è troppo, chiedo la cancellazione dal forum :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1 + 1 + 1 = ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stai pensando di procurare le bottiglie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono fantasie che hanno precisi significati per chi li ha (a credere alla psicologia anche quando non ci piace) non basta essere amanti/coppia per condividerle.


Spiega
E' una fantasia che non condividerei con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata, questo è certo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Basta, questo è troppo, chiedo la cancellazione dal forum :rotfl:


ti forniamo ogni giorno motivazioni per farlo


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti forniamo ogni giorno motivazioni per farlo


Eh ma questa le batte tutte.. :rotfl:

Anche perché, al di là del letto, vuoi mettere il divertimento a cercare di "insidiare" il coniuge ignaro??


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiega
> E' una fantasia che non condividerei con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata, questo è certo


Quando la metti in pratica con la moglie è un ritrovare la sua capacità seduttiva (che con gli anni inevitabilmente cala) attraverso il desiderio dell'altro/a.
Accade anche per l'esibizionismo.
L'aveva spiegato bene Twinpeaks con lo schema della triangolazione del desiderio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma questa le batte tutte.. :rotfl:
> 
> Anche perché, al di là del letto, vuoi mettere il divertimento a cercare di "insidiare" il coniuge ignaro??


Ma tu sei perfido davvero :d


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che l'altro è stato fatto entrare nella intimità della coppia
> Ognuno ha i suoi paletti e il suo grado di sopportazione
> Il giorno che faccio sesso con qualcuno pensando a un altro capisco che quel rapporto è finito.


No penso sia una desiderio, una fantasia sessuale. L'altro comunque entra nell'initimità della coppia. Dai non ci credo,Tutto concentrato solo nell'incontro e poi fuori non ci si pensa più fino alla volta successiva.
Si dovrebbe avere la mente che si chiude a sezioni.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiega
> E' una fantasia che non condividerei con l'uomo di cui sono innamorata, questo è certo


Altri dicono l'opposto.
Te ne parlerò in privato, se vorrai.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No penso sia una desiderio, una fantasia sessuale. L'altro comunque entra nell'initimità della coppia. Dai non ci credo,Tutto concentrato solo nell'incontro e poi fuori non ci si pensa più fino alla volta successiva.
> Si dovrebbe avere la mente che si chiude a sezioni.


Ma non è concentrato solo nell'incontro ma quando stavo con mio marito ero con mio marito
E ripeto se ci facevo sesso lo facevo perchè lo desideravo e di sicuro nel mentre non pensavo all'altro

L'altro è entrato nella mia di intimità. Non ho diviso con lui niente che riguardasse la mia coppia e così saràè finchè sarò in coppia


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altri dicono l'opposto.
> Te ne parlerò in privato, se vorrai.


Certo 
Sai che mi diverto a discutere con te


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è concentrato solo nell'incontro ma quando stavo con mio marito ero con mio marito
> E ripeto se ci facevo sesso lo facevo perchè lo desideravo e di sicuro nel mentre non pensavo all'altro
> 
> L'altro è entrato nella mia di intimità. Non ho diviso con lui niente che riguardasse la mia coppia e così saràè finchè sarò in coppia



Quando arrivai qui ci fu un intervento di JB che mi rimase impresso e che ricordo ancora, quando io raccontai che la vita sessuale era migliorata con il tradimento.
Lui rispose che se mia moglie non aveva sottomano l'amante, si sfogava con me.
Non ho mai avuto prove di questa cosa.
Ora però ritengo possa essere sbagliata, anche a leggerti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non hai sfruttato l'occasione?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono una giovane fanciulla innocente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non scusa non puoi ammettere certe cose in presenza di [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non scusa non puoi ammettere certe cose in presenza di @_farfalla_:rotfl:


Tranquilla che l'ho già eliminata da Fb e bloccata su wup


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma... Non dicevi anche te che fai sesso volentieri anche con tua moglie, anche quando hai una amante??


Ma questo è assodato. Rispondevo a farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma questo è assodato. Rispondevo a farfalla.


scusa ma mi sa che non ho capito
E' strano che io lo facessi mentre nel tuo caso è assodato?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa ma mi sa che non ho capito
> E' strano che io lo facessi mentre nel tuo caso è assodato?


Ma io non ho innamoramenti....  Lo faccio e stop. innamoramento 0 affetto qb


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma io non ho innamoramenti....  Lo faccio e stop. innamoramento 0 affetto qb


Ma verso chi?
Mi sto perdendo


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma verso chi?
> Mi sto perdendo


Scusa tu amavi tuo marito è ti fai l'amante. Il fatto di amare una persona e ciobar con un altro. È l'amore che stona


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa tu amavi tuo marito è ti fai l'amante. Il fatto di amare una persona e ciobar con un altro. È l'amore che stona


Ah ok capito
Probabilmente stona non lo metto in dubbio
Pazienza


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok capito
> Probabilmente stona non lo metto in dubbio
> Pazienza


Il mio assodato è, come già detto, che le farfalle nel mio stomaco muoiono, quindi preferisco le farfalline


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma questo è assodato. Rispondevo a farfalla.


Si si.. ma non capivo proprio, nel senso..

Dato che x te è cosa tranquilla e assodata, non capivo il tuo stupore che fosse uguale anche x un altro.


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla che l'ho già eliminata da Fb e bloccata su wup




E io che pensavo fossimo così unite!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E io che pensavo fossimo così unite!


A tutto c'è un limite


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1 + 1 + 1 = ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'allarghiamo?


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'allarghiamo?


1 + 1 + 1 + 1 ....


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 ....


è il giorno del ripasso delle tabelline?


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 ....


Eh, mó si esagera però 
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 ....


Ahahah 
Grande [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

*...*

Brutti sudici

Vergognatevi!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brutti sudici
> 
> Vergognatevi!


Ricordati che è un forum di timidi e chiacchieroni:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordati che è un forum di timidi e chiacchieroni:carneval:


E di gente ammodino


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Chi è che porta la vodka?


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più o meno stavo pensando la stessa cosa.


Quindi le nostre mogli non erano innamorate dell'altro quando scopavano "anche" con noi....meglio così?


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chi è che porta la vodka?


io.. ed anche tutto il necessario per White e Black Russian


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io.. ed anche tutto il necessario per White e Black Russian


 ah ma vieni anche tu?
Potrei avere un impegno allora


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah ma vieni anche tu?
> Potrei avere un impegno allora


l'impegno ce l'hai con me, tu


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma alla fine in quanti siamo?
:rotfl:


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Fai l'amore col marito pensando di farlo con l'amante.


Il massimo della vita....


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.
> Mio padre diceva sempre che era molto più capace di attrarre le donne quando aveva già una relazione o più di una.
> Ci furono periodi in cui ne ebbe parecchie.
> Io come tutti i figli ho voluto fare l'esatto contrario.


Chissà perché....ma è così. Io ho saltato una generazione!


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche solo pensare che sia accaduta una cosa simile come si fa a restare insieme


E tu...come fai? Seriamente,me lo chiedo. Riesci a sdoppiarti in un modo inumano....E sei pure credibile quando lo dici!
Non dai l'impressione di anaffettività che diffonde Blaise,per esempio.


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io.. ed anche tutto il necessario per White e Black Russian


YESSSSSSS ALCOL


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> YESSSSSSS ALCOL


tu al massimo coca-cola


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu al massimo coca-cola


Hic


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E tu...come fai? Seriamente,me lo chiedo. Riesci a sdoppiarti in un modo inumano....E sei pure credibile quando lo dici!
> Non dai l'impressione di anaffettività che diffonde Blaise,per esempio.


Ma io non sono affatto anafettiva anzi 
Chi mi conosce del forum può dirtelo
Però ammetto che dell'inumana non me lo aveva detto ancora nessuno 
Se tu mi avessi letto 7 anni fa ti saresti reso conto di quanto sono lontana dall'essere anafettiva 
Più che altro fin dove posso cerco di dare il nome giusto alle cose e ai sentimenti


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma alla fine in quanti siamo?
> :rotfl:


Abbastanza.


----------



## stany (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non sono affatto anafettiva anzi
> Chi mi conosce del forum può dirtelo
> Però ammetto che dell'inumana non me lo aveva detto ancora nessuno
> Se tu mi avessi letto 7 anni fa ti saresti reso conto di quanto sono lontana dall'essere anafettiva
> Più che altro fin dove posso cerco di dare il nome giusto alle cose e ai sentimenti


Infatti...solo sesso con l'atro. Non era una critica ...però rilevavo la capacità di sdoppiarsi a livello sentimentale .


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...solo sesso con l'atro. Non era una critica ...però rilevavo la capacità di sdoppiarsi a livello sentimentale .


Più che solo sesso c'era complicità rispetto e profondo affetto
La ginnastica da camera fine a se stessa non mi interessa


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che solo sesso c'era complicità rispetto e profondo affetto
> L*a ginnastica da camera fine a se stessa non mi interessa*


vedi tante volte quello che fa la differenza tra maschi e femmine


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi tante volte quello che fa la differenza tra maschi e femmine


Sono femmine non capiscono


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...solo sesso con l'atro. Non era una critica ...però rilevavo la capacità di sdoppiarsi a livello sentimentale .


Cerchiamo di non essere mai così categorici...
Esistono tante sfumature esattamente come nella fotografia in bianco e nero dove in realtà ci sono centinaia di grigi.


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono femmine non capiscono


spiegalo tu a ste signore
Loro ammantano tutto con sto sentimento ma a noi piace andare al sodo 
Bei tempi


----------



## Lostris (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> spiegalo tu a ste signore
> Loro ammantano tutto con sto sentimento ma a noi piace andare al sodo
> Bei tempi


Magari anche le donne non disdegnano di andare al sodo eh...

ma tra andare al sodo e 'basta che respiri' c'è differenza


----------



## stany (16 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che solo sesso c'era complicità rispetto e profondo affetto
> La ginnastica da camera fine a se stessa non mi interessa


Mm...le dinamiche affettive sono cosi tante e diverse tra loro che non ha senso volerle classificare; comunque confermi che um legame "sentimentale" ti legava al tuo amante ,pur amando tuo marito....ok.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> spiegalo tu a ste signore
> Loro ammantano tutto con sto sentimento ma a noi piace andare al sodo
> Bei tempi


Maschilistaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Magari anche le donne non disdegnano di andare al sodo eh...
> 
> ma tra andare al sodo e 'basta che respiri' c'è differenza


detto di essere di un altra generazione , una volta per averla bisognava accasarsi non era come adesso pensa dei miei amici arrivavano  a presentarsi a casa della ragazza pur di conquistarsi il premio ma poi dileguarsi piano piano


----------



## stany (16 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di non essere mai così categorici...
> Esistono tante sfumature esattamente come nella fotografia in bianco e nero dove in realtà ci sono centinaia di grigi.


Ed è quello che rende insicuro sia il traditore che il tradito; soprattutto quest'ultimo. Molto qui dentro sostengono che tollererebbero un tradimento di solo sesso (passato) , piuttosto che un legame sentimentale . Io avrei dei dubbi comunque e la mia autostima crollerebbe (è crollata )  comunque.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mm...le dinamiche affettive sono cosi tante e diverse tra loro che non ha senso volerle classificare; comunque confermi che um legame "sentimentale" ti legava al tuo amante ,pur amando tuo marito....ok.


Ognuno si convince delle proprie idee.
Anch'io


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Alla fine tutti vanno al sodo ... Come c'è a chi piace basta che respiri c'è anche chi basta che paghi ...


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Alla fine tutti vanno al sodo ... Come c'è a chi piace basta che respiri c'è anche chi basta che paghi ...


Meno male che sono senza na lira.


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ed è quello che rende insicuro sia il traditore che il tradito; soprattutto quest'ultimo. Molto qui dentro sostengono che *tollererebbero un tradimento di solo sesso* (passato) , piuttosto che un legame sentimentale . Io avrei dei dubbi comunque e la mia autostima crollerebbe (è crollata )  comunque.


L'unica persona che può raccontarci il tipo di legame che ha avuto con l'amante è proprio chi ha tradito.
E non lo farà mai.
Le nostre sono solo intuizioni, in massima parte sbagliate.
Se è una relazione,  come tutte le relazioni durature prevede sesso e sentimento, in percentuali variabili a seconda della persona.
Non è che stai insieme due, tre anni con qualcuno senza che si crei un legame...


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica persona che può raccontarci il tipo di legame che ha avuto con l'amante è proprio chi ha tradito.
> E non lo farà mai.
> Le nostre sono solo intuizioni, in massima parte sbagliate.
> Se è una relazione,  come tutte le relazioni durature prevede sesso e sentimento, in percentuali variabili a seconda della persona.
> Non è che stai insieme due, tre anni con qualcuno senza che si crei un legame...


se rileggi molti di noi traditori lo abbiamo detto , forse qualcuno per riservatezza non l'ha scritto , ma molti di noi lo hanno fatto certo per chi è stato scoperto che vuoi che dica come scopava bene?
Così oltre il danno la beffa , lo abbiamo visto qui in molte salse cerchiamo tutti di minimizzare ma il danno è fatto e se ne subiscono le conseguenze


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Meno male che sono senza na lira.


Pure io ... Mi resta basta che respiri ...[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Meno male che sono senza na lira.


Anch'io...da 16 anni,ormai....


----------



## delfino curioso (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anch'io...da 16 anni,ormai....


Bisogna fare una "colletta" allora.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2017)

MDF


----------



## oriente70 (16 Giugno 2017)

MDF????


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> detto di essere di un altra generazione , una volta per averla bisognava accasarsi non era come adesso pensa dei miei amici arrivavano  a presentarsi a casa della ragazza pur di conquistarsi il premio ma poi dileguarsi piano piano


Devi avere avuto amici uno "meglio" dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

Io trovo che sia del tutto insensato concentrarsi sul tipo di rapporto che si è instaurato durante il tradimento.
Intanto spesso neppure i coinvolti sono in grado di definirne la profondità e poi non vedo cosa cambi.
C'è stato un tradimento che è consistito in una serie di omissioni e menzogne e che ha comunque costituito un allontanamento dal tradito. Proprio la bolla costituisce uno spazio esperenziale separato che comunque cambia il traditore in un modo che resta sconosciuto al tradito.
A scoperta avvenuta cosa si vuol fare: misurare quanto è contato il sesso, quanto il sentimento, quanto le confidenze, quanto l'intimità?
Quello che conta è cosa c'è tra tradito e traditore nonostante il tradimento.
Temo che quando ci si concentra sul tradimento e su quello che c'era è un espediente per non vedere cosa c'è o non c'è e magari non c'era neppure prima nella coppia.


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bisogna fare una "colletta" allora.:rotfl::rotfl:


Se riuscite a farmi tornare in possesso di lire...
Auguri,visto che sono 16 anni che tutti siamo senza una lira,ma con l'euro...
Mado'!!
Che brutto dover spiegare le battute.
Ipaziacontagio....


----------



## delfino curioso (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se riuscite a farmi tornare in possesso di lire...
> Auguri,visto che sono 16 anni che tutti siamo senza una lira,ma con l'euro...
> Mado'!!
> Che brutto dover spiegare le battute.
> Ipaziacontagio....


Trilo non fare lo spiritoso......
Ho sbagliato a quotare era per BLA,.
dalle nostre parti si continua a dire così quando manca il "sostentamento".


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi avere avuto amici uno "meglio" dell'altro.


lo poi dire forte:up:
se non hai capito era la scusa delle donne che ci propinavano per rimanere virtuose  ma poi si sono rivelate per quelle che erano.
dato che sei vicinissima a me , come età intendo:sonar:, lo puoi ricordare bene cosa dicevano le mamme alle figlie :mi raccomando non ritornare incinta che ti caccio  e sai cosa dicono adesso?
Scegli che sta bene perchè così quando sarai incinta ti sei sistemata per la vita :up:.
Certo non tutte così  ma di casi così ne ho una memoria piena


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo poi dire forte:up:
> se non hai capito era la scusa delle donne che ci propinavano per rimanere virtuose  ma po*i si sono rivelate per quelle che erano.*
> dato che sei vicinissima a me , come età intendo:sonar:, lo puoi ricordare bene cosa dicevano le mamme alle figlie :mi raccomando non ritornare incinta che ti caccio  e sai cosa dicono adesso?
> Scegli che sta bene perchè così quando sarai incinta ti sei sistemata per la vita :up:.
> Certo non tutte così  ma di casi così ne ho una memoria piena


Cosa si sono rivelate?


----------



## Lostris (16 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo poi dire forte:up:
> se non hai capito era la scusa delle donne che ci propinavano per rimanere virtuose  ma poi si sono rivelate per quelle che erano.
> dato che sei vicinissima a me , come età intendo:sonar:, lo puoi ricordare bene cosa dicevano le mamme alle figlie :mi raccomando non ritornare incinta che ti caccio  e sai cosa dicono adesso?
> Scegli che sta bene perchè così quando sarai incinta ti sei sistemata per la vita :up:.
> Certo non tutte così  ma di casi così ne ho una memoria piena


:facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa si sono rivelate?


dai che sta male dire certe parole , lo sai che sono un signore di nome ma non di fatto:sonar:


----------



## ologramma (16 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:


forse sarebbe stato meglio dire poveri maschi :facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Innamoramento di sé.
> * Senso di onnipotenza.*
> Ormoni.


:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e come è finita?


E' finita che ho mollato quella che dieci e passa anni fa era mia moglie per la mia amante che a sua volta mollò suo marito per me abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e ci siamo anche traditi a vicenda. Oplà !


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' finita che ho mollato quella che dieci e passa anni fa era mia moglie per la mia amante che a sua volta mollò suo marito per me abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e ci siamo anche traditi a vicenda. Oplà !


Queste sono soddisfazioni! Da ........


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Queste sono soddisfazioni! Da ........


Da ?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da ?


Lascio all'immaginazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> MDF????


morti di figa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' finita che ho mollato quella che dieci e passa anni fa era mia moglie per la mia amante che a sua volta mollò suo marito per me abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e ci siamo anche traditi a vicenda. Oplà !


non ti sei fatto mancare niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lascio all'immaginazione


non ho immaginazione


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho immaginazione


Poi mi dite che do giudizi. Bah che mi frega 
COGLIONAGGINE


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ti sei fatto mancare niente.


No.
E non è ancora finita...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Poi mi dite che do giudizi. Bah che mi frega
> COGLIONAGGINE


Io la chiamo VITA, tu chiamala un pò come ti pare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No.
> E non è ancora finita...


altro giro altro regalo?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> altro giro altro regalo?


Nella vita mai dire mai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Poi mi dite che do giudizi. Bah che mi frega
> COGLIONAGGINE


grazie per la spiegazione. Ho avuto un refuso, Jim si è fatto troppo coinvolgere. Ora torna


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nella vita mai dire mai.


corretta osservazione


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io la chiamo VITA, tu chiamala un pò come ti pare...


Vita? E che vita è. Si vede che il tuo lavoro è da impiegato statale per avere tutto sto tempo per stare appresso a quello che fai.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vita? E che vita è. Si vede che il tuo lavoro è da impiegato statale per avere tutto sto tempo per stare appresso a quello che fai.


Professò, sei iscritto da dicembre e hai totalizzato più di 1700 messaggi...mi sa che quello che non c'ha un cazzo da fare sei tu...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Jim si è fatto troppo coinvolgere. Ora torna


???


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Professò, sei iscritto da dicembre e hai totalizzato più di 1700 messaggi...mi sa che quello che non c'ha un cazzo da fare sei tu...


Jimmitiello io posso. Tu arrangiati con la famigliola molto allargata e fa buona(?) vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ???


secondi le regole di Blaise, non dovevi lasciare tua moglie ma divertirti senza essere sgamato. L'amante è solo puro piacere. Non ci si innamora dell'amante. 
Chissà se ho imparato bene la regola [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]
Poi dalla teoria alla pratica devo ancora fare esercizio e Jim pure:carneval:


----------



## insane (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' finita che ho mollato quella che dieci e passa anni fa era mia moglie per la mia amante che a sua volta mollò suo marito per me abbiamo fatto un figlio insieme e ci siamo anche traditi a vicenda. Oplà !


Uao, e pensavo di essere io quello con dei problemi in famiglia (detto con rispetto senza implicite prese in giro)


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondi le regole di Blaise, non dovevi lasciare tua moglie ma divertirti senza essere sgamato. L'amante è solo puro piacere. Non ci si innamora dell'amante.
> Chissà se ho imparato bene la regola [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]
> Poi dalla teoria alla pratica devo ancora fare esercizio e Jim pure:carneval:


Brava. Il problema è sempre l'ammore.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Jimmitiello io posso. Tu arrangiati con la famigliola molto allargata e fa buona(?) vita.


Ah ah !
Allargata de che ?
Su un post di duerighidue ti permetti di dare giudizi e ti offendi pure se ti si risponde ?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondi le regole di Blaise, non dovevi lasciare tua moglie ma divertirti senza essere sgamato. L'amante è solo puro piacere. Non ci si innamora dell'amante.
> Chissà se ho imparato bene la regola @_Blaise53_
> Poi dalla teoria alla pratica devo ancora fare esercizio e Jim pure:carneval:


Ma le conosco quelle regole ! 
Tant'è che non è che ogni volta che ho tradito ho lasciato quella 'ufficiale' per l'amante.
Però oh, alle regole c'è pur sempre l'eccezione, e ti puoi pure innamorare dell'amante (che a sua volta si innamora di te).
Son cosas de la vida dice un mio amico...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma le conosco quelle regole !
> Tant'è che non è che ogni volta che ho tradito ho lasciato quella 'ufficiale' per l'amante.
> Però oh, alle regole c'è pur sempre l'eccezione, e ti puoi pure innamorare dell'amante (che a sua volta si innamora di te).
> Son cosas de la vida dice un mio amico...


diciamo pure son cxxi amari


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Uao, e pensavo di essere io quello con dei problemi in famiglia (detto con rispetto senza implicite prese in giro)


Ci mancherebbe.
Si è qui non per farsi lisciare il pelo (sapessi quante me ne sono state dette per avere usato le mani), però magari prima di esprimere giudizi uno dovrebbe farsi un'idea più chiara di certe situazioni...


----------



## insane (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe.
> Si è qui non per farsi lisciare il pelo (sapessi quante me ne sono state dette per avere usato le mani), però magari prima di esprimere giudizi uno dovrebbe farsi un'idea più chiara di certe situazioni...


Hai ragione, non ho letto la tua storia ma leggere il tuo condensato in due righe mi ha fatto un po' di impressione, tutto qua


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diciamo pure son cxxi amari


'Cazzi amari'....l'alternativa qual'è ?
Continuare a stare con una persona che magari stimi, alla quale vuoi un bene dell'anima ma che non ami, nè desideri più (che non ami e desideri più perchè ti sei innamorato di un'altra persona ed è in QUEL MOMENTO che vedi la parola 'FINE')  ?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah ah !
> Allargata de che ?
> Su un post di duerighidue ti permetti di dare giudizi e ti offendi pure se ti si risponde ?


Ho già detto e ripetuto che io i giudizi li do non sono ipocrita come tutti quelli che dicono di dare opinioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non ho letto la tua storia ma leggere il tuo condensato in due righe mi ha fatto un po' di impressione, tutto qua


Se leggi la storia sarà sicuramente altro ad impressionarti...
Due che lasciano i rispettivi per mettersi insieme e fare un figlio non è poi una gran notizia...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Cazzi amari'....l'alternativa qual'è ?
> Continuare a stare con una persona che magari stimi, alla quale vuoi un bene dell'anima ma che non ami, nè desideri più (che non ami e desideri più perchè ti sei innamorato di un'altra persona ed è in QUEL MOMENTO che vedi la parola 'FINE')  ?


ma  alla fine ti sei messo con la tua amante è vi siete traditi. Non era vero amore ma infatuazione. Cosa si fa si cambia ogni volta. Su questo Non puoi darmi torto


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma  alla fine ti sei messo con la tua amante è vi siete traditi. Non era vero amore ma infatuazione. Cosa si fa si cambia ogni volta. Su questo Non puoi darmi torto


Non sarei così lapidario, se fosse come scrivi molto probabilmente non saremmo più insieme....per quanto MI riguarda l'ho tradita e ho chiuso la mia storia 'extra' in breve tempo. Non l'avrei mai lasciata per quest'altra (e non solo perchè abbiamo un figlio).


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sarei così lapidario, se fosse come scrivi molto probabilmente non saremmo più insieme....per quanto MI riguarda l'ho tradita e ho chiuso la mia storia 'extra' in breve tempo. Non l'avrei mai lasciata per quest'altra (e non solo perchè abbiamo un figlio).


 in questo frangente hai applicato la regola blaise. Scusa la curiosità, ma vi siete traditi reciprocamente e palesemente ne siete a conoscenza?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo frangente hai applicato la regola blaise. Scusa la curiosità, ma vi siete traditi reciprocamente e palesemente ne siete a conoscenza?


Ginevra non insistere che lo porti a fare gesti estremi


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ginevra non insistere che lo porti a fare gesti estremi


no dai, non dire così.Io intanto guardo e leggo in Maremma, non è estremo ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no dai, non dire così.Io intanto guardo e leggo in Maremma, non è estremo ma va bene lo stesso


Intendevo che, se lo porti ad abbassarsi alle mie regole, con i sani principi che ha, non so la sua reazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Intendevo che, se lo porti ad abbassarsi alle mie regole, con i sani principi che ha, non so la sua reazione


purtroppo o per fortuna, le tue regole, vengono applicate. 
Piuttosto tu che ne pensi di quelli che si dichiarano innamorati e si fanno gli affaracci loro


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> purtroppo o per fortuna, le tue regole, vengono applicate.
> Piuttosto tu che ne pensi di quelli che si dichiarano innamorati e si fanno gli affaracci loro


Innamorati dell'amante? O del partner?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Innamorati dell'amante? O del partner?


per esempio uno come te che si dichiara innamorato, dell'amante.ma si fa i giri in giostra con altre


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per esempio uno come te che si dichiara innamorato, dell'amante.ma si fa i giri in giostra con altre


Cara non dico ti amo dai tempi della scuola. Sentimento? No grazie. Piacere si. Io ti piaccio tu mi piaci uno, due, tre via


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, ma vi siete traditi reciprocamente e palesemente ne siete a conoscenza?


Non ti scusare che qui il 'privato è pubblico', come recitava uno slogan del '68 (o del '77 ?) 
Ci siamo traditi a distanza di anni l'uno dall'altra (io nel 2010 lei nel 2014).
Io ho scoperto il suo tradimento in corso d'opera (maggio 2014), lei il mio nel 2015 (cioè quando era già bello e che sepolto da 5 anni).


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo frangente hai applicato la regola blaise


La regola  @_Blaise53_ si applica nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, la conosco e l'ho utilizzata anch'io in passato.
Vedo che Blaise53 non smette di sottolinearne la centralità nel suo modo di vedere le cose, non vorrei sia un mantra che ripete a sè stesso per non cadere nella trappola dell'ammore.....
A parte gli scherzi, e proprio perchè conosco entrambi gli esiti (cioè quando l'amante finisce per essere la tua donna e quando invece no) mi permetto di dire che non c'è una regola che vale per tutti e che ovviamente il tradimento di gran lunga peggiore non è quello che non prevede un progetto di vita in comune ma proprio quello che mette in discussione il tuo rapporto con tua moglie/marito, quello che ne scardina le fondamenta e lo fa esplodere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La regola  @_Blaise53_ si applica nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, la conosco e l'ho utilizzata anch'io in passato.
> Vedo che Blaise53 non smette di sottolinearne la centralità nel suo modo di vedere le cose, non vorrei sia un mantra che ripete a sè stesso per non cadere nella trappola dell'ammore.....
> A parte gli scherzi, e proprio perchè conosco entrambi gli esiti (cioè quando l'amante finisce per essere la tua donna e quando invece no) mi permetto di dire che non c'è una regola che vale per tutti e che ovviamente il tradimento di gran lunga peggiore non è quello che non prevede un progetto di vita in comune ma proprio quello che mette in discussione il tuo rapporto con tua moglie/marito, quello che ne scardina le fondamenta e lo fa esplodere.


è volevo arrivare a questo tu e la tua compagna lo avete superato,


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è volevo arrivare a questo tu e la tua compagna lo avete superato,


Cosa avremmo superato ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cosa avremmo superato ?


il reciproco tradimento, quasi come se niente fosse successo


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il reciproco tradimento, quasi come se niente fosse successo


Non è andata esattamente così...
Diciamo che ADESSO (magari da un pò, ecco) la vita in comune ha preso un corso più o meno regolare, ma no, io il suo tradimento l'ho digerito e gestito malissimo.
Ma sono passati ormai tre anni dalla scoperta, ed è ormai acqua passata.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ti scusare che qui il 'privato è pubblico', come recitava uno slogan del '68 (o del '77 ?)
> Ci siamo traditi a distanza di anni l'uno dall'altra (io nel 2010 lei nel 2014).
> Io ho scoperto il suo tradimento in corso d'opera (maggio 2014), lei il mio nel 2015 (cioè quando era già bello e che sepolto da 5 anni).


È del '77, ma non vuol dire raccontare i fatti propri :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È del '77, ma non vuol dire raccontare i fatti propri :carneval:


Adattavo il concetto al tema del Forum.


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ti scusare che qui il 'privato è pubblico', come recitava uno slogan del '68 (o del '77 ?)
> Ci siamo traditi a distanza di anni l'uno dall'altra (io nel 2010 lei nel 2014).
> Io ho scoperto il suo tradimento in corso d'opera (maggio 2014), lei il mio nel 2015 (cioè quando era già bello e che sepolto da 5 anni).


Posso chiederti come ha fatto lei a scoprire il tuo tradimento cinque anni dopo?


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come ha fatto lei a scoprire il tuo tradimento cinque anni dopo?


Quando scoprii il suo tradimento  fu anche 'grazie' alla mia ex amante.
Ovviamente non la vedevo nè sentivo più da un pezzo, la incontrai per puro caso vicino casa e iniziammo a parlare del più e del meno.
Il discorso cadde su un post su facebook di qualche mese prima, nel quale la mia ex amante e la mia compagna avevano avuto uno 'scontro' (diciamo pure che quella stronza della mia ex amante l'aveva provocata).
Si conoscevano solo di vista e poiché detto 'scontro' avvenne sulla bacheca dell'amante della mia compagna quest'ultima si lamentò con lui dell'eccessiva 'durezza' della mia ex amante su quel post.
Lui - l'ex amante della mia compagna - incontrò pochi giorni dopo la mia ex amante (si incontravano e si incontrano spesso per motivi lavorativi poiché lavorano tutti nello stesso luogo) e si lamentò con lei per l'eccessiva durezza.
A lei - la mia ex amante - questa difesa parve davvero eccessiva e incominciò a sondare.
Capì ben presto che tra i due c'era qualcosa, ovviamente non aveva prove ma li incontrava spesso insieme in quel luogo di lavoro.
Pertanto, quando la incontrai, mi disse semplicemente di tenere gli occhi aperti perché 'quei due li vedo spesso jnsieme'.
Avendo io sempre descritto a lei la mia compagna come una sorta di Madonnina vergine non le pareva vero di ribaltare quell'immagine angelica.
Però feci un errore.
ENORME.
Quando pochè settimane dopo scoprii la tresca della mia compagna col tipo feci anche il suo nome, dissi cioè che quella persona mi aveva detto che li vedeva spesso insieme.
La mia compagna sapeva che quella persona- cioè la mia ex amante - la conoscevo poco o punto, e non riusciva a capacitarsi di come una persona che conoscevo poco avesse con me tanta confidenza da riferirmi ciò che vedeva. 
Questo 'sospetto' non l'ha mai abbandonata e anni dopo- 'grazie' alle conferme di qualche amicizia in comune- ha avuto prova della mia storia.
Ovviamente tutta questa spinta a trovare prove e conferme era dovuta principalmente al fatto che io l'avevo scoperta e lei no.


----------

